# LOWCOS 3RD ANNUAL MOSES LAKE SHOW



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

IT'S TIME TO START THINKING ABOUT 2009 CAR SHOWS IN THE NORTHWEST. JUNE 14TH 2009, LOWCOS CAR CLUB WILL BE HOSTING THE 3RD ANNUAL MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW. GRANT COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS. THERE WILL BE TWO INDOOR BUILDINGS AVAILABLE. THE NORTHWEST PUT TOGETHER A GREAT EFFORT IN 2008 AND BROUGHT 115 FINE VEHICLES TO THE SHOW. LETS MAKE THIS ONE BIGGER AND BETTER. WE WILL BE POSTING MORE INFO FOR THE SATURDAY EVENTS WE ARE PLANNING FOR THOSE THAT WILL BE IN TOWN THE DAY BEFORE. PRE REGISTRATION WILL BE AVAILABLE TO SECURE INDOOR SPOTS FOR THOSE WHO TAKE THE TIME TO SEND IN THEIR REQUEST. THANKS TO ALL THE NORTHWEST RIDERS AND LETS MAKE '09 FINE. 

HERE IS THE LINK TO THE GRANT COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS WEBSITE.

http://www.grantcountyweb.com/Fairgrounds/...%20Calendar.htm


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 20 2008, 06:43 PM~12485559
> *IT'S TIME TO START THINKING ABOUT 2009 CAR SHOWS IN THE NORTHWEST.  JUNE 14TH 2009, LOWCOS CAR CLUB WILL BE HOSTING THE 3RD ANNUAL MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW.  GRANT COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS.  THERE WILL BE TWO INDOOR BUILDINGS AVAILABLE.  THE NORTHWEST PUT TOGETHER A GREAT EFFORT IN 2008 AND BROUGHT 115 FINE VEHICLES TO THE SHOW.  LETS MAKE THIS ONE BIGGER AND BETTER. WE WILL BE POSTING MORE INFO FOR THE SATURDAY EVENTS WE ARE PLANNING FOR THOSE THAT WILL BE IN TOWN THE DAY BEFORE.  PRE REGISTRATION WILL BE AVAILABLE TO SECURE INDOOR SPOTS FOR THOSE WHO TAKE THE TIME TO SEND IN THEIR REQUEST.  THANKS TO ALL THE NORTHWEST RIDERS AND LETS MAKE '09 FINE.
> 
> HERE IS THE LINK TO THE GRANT COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS WEBSITE.
> ...


TIGHT Lowcos been holding it down for the NW thanks for doing your part guys


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 20 2008, 06:53 PM~12485609
> *TIGHT Lowcos been holding it down for the NW thanks for doing your part guys
> *


 :werd: see u all there! :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 20 2008, 07:57 PM~12485628
> *:werd: see u all there! :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: ROLLERZ WILL BE DEEP


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 20 2008, 07:43 PM~12485559
> *IT'S TIME TO START THINKING ABOUT 2009 CAR SHOWS IN THE NORTHWEST.  JUNE 14TH 2009, LOWCOS CAR CLUB WILL BE HOSTING THE 3RD ANNUAL MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW.  GRANT COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS.  THERE WILL BE TWO INDOOR BUILDINGS AVAILABLE.  THE NORTHWEST PUT TOGETHER A GREAT EFFORT IN 2008 AND BROUGHT 115 FINE VEHICLES TO THE SHOW.  LETS MAKE THIS ONE BIGGER AND BETTER. WE WILL BE POSTING MORE INFO FOR THE SATURDAY EVENTS WE ARE PLANNING FOR THOSE THAT WILL BE IN TOWN THE DAY BEFORE.  PRE REGISTRATION WILL BE AVAILABLE TO SECURE INDOOR SPOTS FOR THOSE WHO TAKE THE TIME TO SEND IN THEIR REQUEST.  THANKS TO ALL THE NORTHWEST RIDERS AND LETS MAKE '09 FINE.
> 
> HERE IS THE LINK TO THE GRANT COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS WEBSITE.
> ...


what up grumpy.. u no i'll b there so will <<<<<HOMIEZONLY>>>>>>>
A BRO LET ME NO IF U NEED HELP I'M DOWN...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WE ARE INTERESTED IN SUGGESTIONS THAT WOULD MAKE FOR A BETTER SHOW OR WHAT OTHER CLUBS WOULD LIKE TO SEE. ANY IDEAS ARE APPRECIATED. THE TURNOUT WAS GREAT IN 2008 BUT LETS SEE WHAT PEOPLE WANNA HAVE AT THE SHOW. IF IT IS COST EFFECTIVE, WE WILL ATTEMPT TO MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 21 2008, 11:36 AM~12489722
> *WE ARE INTERESTED I SUGGESTIONS THAT WOULD MAKE FOR A BETTER SHOW OR WHAT OTHER CLUBS WOULD LIKE TO SEE.  ANY IDEAS ARE APPRECIATED.  THE TURNOUT WAS GREAT IN 2008 BUT LETS SEE WHAT PEOPLE WANNA HAVE AT THE SHOW.  IF IT IS COST EFFECTIVE, WE WILL ATTEMPT TO MAKE IT HAPPEN
> *


bikini contest!!! like ur back n the day shows :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 21 2008, 10:42 AM~12489747
> *bikini contest!!! like ur  back n the day shows  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THE POLICE ACTUALLY STOPPED THAT AND THREATENED US ALL WITH 25,000 DOLLAR FINES EACH AND THE GIRLS WOULD GO TO JAIL. WE CAN HAVE A REGULAR BIKINI CONTEST THOUGH. WE STILL HAVE TO MAKE IT A FAMILY EVENT. IF YOU GUYS WANT A BIKINI CONTEST THAT KEEPS THE BIKINIS ON...I WILL TALK TO THE CLUB.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

BIG MONDO, U HAVE A PM.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

count me in my nicca !!

:biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 21 2008, 12:06 PM~12489861
> *THE POLICE ACTUALLY STOPPED THAT AND THREATENED US ALL WITH 25,000 DOLLAR FINES EACH AND THE GIRLS WOULD GO TO JAIL.  WE CAN HAVE A REGULAR BIKINI CONTEST THOUGH.  WE STILL HAVE TO MAKE IT A FAMILY EVENT.  IF YOU GUYS WANT A BIKINI CONTEST THAT KEEPS THE BIKINIS ON...I WILL TALK TO THE CLUB.
> *


fuck it...


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 21 2008, 12:03 PM~12490150
> *fuck it...
> *


:roflmao::roflmao: what's up mayne?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 21 2008, 01:04 PM~12490162
> *:roflmao::roflmao: what's up mayne?
> *


up here n the chi chilling.. what up with u bro....


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

I WILL BE HERE COME HELL OR HIGH WATER IF I HAVE TO PUSH MY SHIT THERE!!!!
MISSED TOO MANY SHOWS LAST YEAR  I WILL BE THERE


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 20 2008, 07:43 PM~12485559
> *IT'S TIME TO START THINKING ABOUT 2009 CAR SHOWS IN THE NORTHWEST.  JUNE 14TH 2009, LOWCOS CAR CLUB WILL BE HOSTING THE 3RD ANNUAL MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW.  GRANT COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS.  THERE WILL BE TWO INDOOR BUILDINGS AVAILABLE.  THE NORTHWEST PUT TOGETHER A GREAT EFFORT IN 2008 AND BROUGHT 115 FINE VEHICLES TO THE SHOW.  LETS MAKE THIS ONE BIGGER AND BETTER. WE WILL BE POSTING MORE INFO FOR THE SATURDAY EVENTS WE ARE PLANNING FOR THOSE THAT WILL BE IN TOWN THE DAY BEFORE.  PRE REGISTRATION WILL BE AVAILABLE TO SECURE INDOOR SPOTS FOR THOSE WHO TAKE THE TIME TO SEND IN THEIR REQUEST.  THANKS TO ALL THE NORTHWEST RIDERS AND LETS MAKE '09 FINE.
> 
> HERE IS THE LINK TO THE GRANT COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS WEBSITE.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Dec 21 2008, 01:18 PM~12490641
> *I WILL BE HERE COME HELL OR HIGH WATER IF I HAVE TO PUSH MY SHIT THERE!!!!
> MISSED TOO MANY SHOWS LAST YEAR  I WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: c-ya there!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 21 2008, 02:22 PM~12490665
> *:thumbsup: c-ya there!
> *


FO SHO I MISSED THIS SHOW BEFORE BECAUSE NO ONE IN THE CLUB WAS DOWN NOT GONNA HAPPEN THIS YEAR, THE BIGBODY WILL BE DONE SO ILL GO BY MYSELF :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Dec 21 2008, 02:27 PM~12490701
> *FO SHO I MISSED THIS SHOW BEFORE BECAUSE NO ONE IN THE CLUB WAS DOWN NOT GONNA HAPPEN THIS YEAR, THE BIGBODY WILL BE DONE SO ILL GO BY MYSELF :biggrin:
> *


we got ur back.. u can roll with us...








to the top !! can't wait to make bounce like rubber


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

bomb categoies???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 21 2008, 11:06 AM~12489861
> *THE POLICE ACTUALLY STOPPED THAT AND THREATENED US ALL WITH 25,000 DOLLAR FINES EACH AND THE GIRLS WOULD GO TO JAIL.  WE CAN HAVE A REGULAR BIKINI CONTEST THOUGH.  WE STILL HAVE TO MAKE IT A FAMILY EVENT.  IF YOU GUYS WANT A BIKINI CONTEST THAT KEEPS THE BIKINIS ON...I WILL TALK TO THE CLUB.
> *


Ill be there to support with or without the contest but maybe having it in one of the buildings with id check at the door???? just a thought  Also are you guys still doing a Spokane show?? and or Yakima bbq/show?? all three where fun events last year


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 21 2008, 06:03 PM~12492173
> *Ill be there to support with or without the contest but maybe having it in one of the buildings with id check at the door???? just a thought  Also are you guys still doing a Spokane show?? and or Yakima bbq/show?? all three where fun events last year
> *


 :thumbsup: 

I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE YAKIMA SHOW COME BACK AS WELL YOU ALL DID A GREAT JOB ON THAT ONE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 21 2008, 06:03 PM~12492173
> *Ill be there to support with or without the contest but maybe having it in one of the buildings with id check at the door???? just a thought  Also are you guys still doing a Spokane show?? and or Yakima bbq/show?? all three where fun events last year
> *


WE ARE DOIN YAKIMA. JAVIER AND RHE BOZY HAVE A RIDICULOUS IDEA FOR THE SHOW THIS YEAR. SOMETHING NEVER DONE. STAY TUNED ON THAT. AS FOR SPOKANE, WE ARE GONNA JUST DO A LITTLE LOCAL BBQ. AFTER 14 YEARS WE FOUND OUT THE LOCALS DONT SUPPORT US LIKE THE RIDERS THAT TRAVELED. MOSES AND YAKIMA JUST GOT MORE FUNDS THAT WAY.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 21 2008, 07:24 PM~12493654
> *WE ARE DOIN YAKIMA.  JAVIER AND RHE BOZY HAVE A RIDICULOUS IDEA FOR THE SHOW THIS YEAR.  SOMETHING NEVER DONE.  STAY TUNED ON THAT.  AS FOR SPOKANE, WE ARE GONNA JUST DO A LITTLE LOCAL BBQ.  AFTER 14 YEARS WE FOUND OUT THE LOCALS DONT SUPPORT US LIKE THE RIDERS THAT TRAVELED.  MOSES AND YAKIMA JUST GOT MORE FUNDS THAT WAY.
> *


Make sure you put the bbq on the show list i know ill try and make it


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

iam goin and i aint drivin no mini van this year...


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

hahaha i like the moses show good shit just needed the old wet t contest


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 21 2008, 08:24 PM~12493654
> *WE ARE DOIN YAKIMA.  JAVIER AND RHE BOZY HAVE A RIDICULOUS IDEA FOR THE SHOW THIS YEAR.  SOMETHING NEVER DONE.  STAY TUNED ON THAT.  AS FOR SPOKANE, WE ARE GONNA JUST DO A LITTLE LOCAL BBQ.  AFTER 14 YEARS WE FOUND OUT THE LOCALS DONT SUPPORT US LIKE THE RIDERS THAT TRAVELED.  MOSES AND YAKIMA JUST GOT MORE FUNDS THAT WAY.
> *


right on than count me in man, club or no club ill be there


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 21 2008, 09:08 PM~12494212
> *Make sure you put the bbq on the show list i know ill try and make it
> *


ok. i will do that. what is on the agenda for showtime this year?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 21 2008, 01:13 PM~12490611
> *up here n the chi chilling.. what up with u bro....
> *


haha stuck at the parents' house, damn snow uffin: hows the weather out there?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 22 2008, 12:10 PM~12498590
> *haha stuck at the parents' house, damn snow uffin: hows the weather out there?
> *


i'm n the chi cold as fuck this wind ain't no joke..


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

what up lowcos thanks 4 doing ur thing..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 22 2008, 09:02 AM~12497650
> *ok.  i will do that.  what is on the agenda for showtime this year?
> *


We are still in talks about putting on a show but nothing has been set in stone yet


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 22 2008, 07:50 PM~12503284
> *We are still in talks about putting on a show but nothing has been set in stone yet
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 22 2008, 08:50 PM~12503284
> *We are still in talks about putting on a show but nothing has been set in stone yet
> *


cool. keep us posted


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

this event has officially been added to the lay it low calendar and the grant county fairgrounds calendar


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 27 2008, 08:51 AM~12536310
> *this event has officially been added to the lay it low calendar and the grant county fairgrounds calendar
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be there with camera in hand..:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

ROLLERZ WILL B THERE


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

I just wanted to say thanks to every one for all the suport


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Dec 27 2008, 11:42 PM~12542100
> *I just wanted to say thanks to every one for all the suport
> *


Welcome to lil homie hows the car hunt going


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WE ALREADY HAVE A LARGE CHUNK OF ONE BUILDING SPOKEN FOR. U NEED TO PM ME OR EMAIL TO RESERVE. SHOWTIME, I NEED A COUNT FOR INSIDE SPACES.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Dec 28 2008, 12:42 AM~12542100
> *I just wanted to say thanks to every one for all the suport
> *




WAXIMILLION, NICE TO SEE YOU ON HERE.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I HAVE THE FOR COMPLETED. EMAIL ME OR PM ME WITH YOUR EMAIL AND I WILL SEND IT TO YOU. THEN DOWNLOAD IT AND MAIL IT OFF TO ME. 


[email protected]


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 28 2008, 12:45 AM~12542115
> *Welcome to lil homie hows the car hunt going
> *


slow i have found a few but nothing to get excited about


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 10:17 AM~12543352
> *WAXIMILLION, NICE TO SEE YOU ON HERE.
> 
> 
> ...


thank for the pic grump i don't have any on my laptop so i cant put any up


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Dec 28 2008, 12:22 PM~12543917
> *thank for the pic grump i don't have any on my laptop so i cant put any up
> *


once u have been on here for a month i think, u can add a pic and after so many posts. i have plenty of u. u can pick one out.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 12:09 PM~12543859
> *I HAVE THE FOR COMPLETED.  EMAIL ME OR PM ME WITH YOUR EMAIL AND I WILL SEND IT TO YOU.  THEN DOWNLOAD IT AND MAIL IT OFF TO ME.
> [email protected]
> *


 
[email protected]</span>


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 01:16 PM~12544236
> *once u have been on here for a month i think, u can add a pic and after so many posts.  i have plenty of u.  u can pick one out.
> *


cool thanks homie. i was wondering why i could not edit my post.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK
JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 01:46 PM~12544432
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 25TH SEATTLE BBQ
> JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
> ...


Seattle BBQ is that Seward park?


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

wheres the yakima one gonna be held at?


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok christmas is over come on spring! what up grump and wax?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Dec 28 2008, 02:01 PM~12544510
> *Ok christmas is over come on spring! what up grump and wax?
> *


WHATS HAPPENIN MARKY MARK


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 02:09 PM~12544549
> *WHATS HAPPENIN MARKY MARK
> *


not alot just sittin on my butt. hope everyones christmas was good


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 28 2008, 02:01 PM~12544509
> *wheres the yakima one gonna be held at?
> *


at the thunderbird casino on south 1st street


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 02:52 PM~12544828
> *at the thunderbird casino on south 1st street
> *


when is the lowcos show in yak?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Dec 28 2008, 03:14 PM~12544948
> *when is the lowcos show in yak?
> *


i think javier is shooting for august.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK
JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Dec 28 2008, 12:42 AM~12542100
> *I just wanted to say thanks to every one for all the suport
> *


what up wax...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 01:46 PM~12544432
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK
> JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
> ...


seward park i'll back u guys up on that 1 to....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 04:11 PM~12545298
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK
> JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
> ...


YOU ALREADY KNOW THE LOWCOS WILL BE DEEP AT SEWARD PARK.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

29 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
29 Members: THE NORTHWESTS DOWNEST RIDERS


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 04:29 PM~12545435
> *29 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 29 Members: THE NORTHWESTS DOWNEST RIDERS
> *


i'm 1 fuckit!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 28 2008, 05:17 PM~12545774
> *i'm 1 fuckit!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 05:23 PM~12545809
> *ME TOO.
> *


me three


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Dec 28 2008, 02:01 PM~12544510
> *Ok christmas is over come on spring! what up grump and wax?
> *


what's up mark


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 28 2008, 04:16 PM~12545317
> *what up wax...
> *


not much what's up joey


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Ill be there like always, should be rolling in the g house


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 28 2008, 10:20 PM~12548527
> *Ill be there like always, should be rolling in the g house
> *


what's up jason


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Dec 28 2008, 11:23 PM~12548551
> *what's up jason
> *


Nothing just waiting for this 10 feet of snow to fucking melt.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 28 2008, 10:26 PM~12548590
> *Nothing just waiting for this 10 feet of snow to fucking melt.
> *


can u beleive wax is on here?


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 28 2008, 10:26 PM~12548590
> *Nothing just waiting for this 10 feet of snow to fucking melt.
> *


ya i know i think if we dont get any more the rest of the year it will still take till july to fucken melt


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 11:00 PM~12548848
> *can u beleive wax is on here?
> *


ya ya iknow it took a while but im here now :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Dec 29 2008, 12:00 AM~12548848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya no shit its getting real old.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Dec 28 2008, 11:07 PM~12548899
> *ya ya iknow it took a while but im here now :thumbsup:
> *


up to 18 posts. :worship:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GRUMPY, 509Rider, *wax*


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 28 2008, 11:08 PM~12548902
> *No, but its about time
> Ya no shit its getting real old.
> *


its hard to get motivated when its so dam cold


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Dec 28 2008, 11:09 PM~12548921
> *its hard to get motivated when its so dam cold
> *


19 posts


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 11:08 PM~12548907
> *up to 18 posts.  :worship:
> *


what a dick


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 28 2008, 02:01 PM~12544509
> *wheres the yakima one gonna be held at?
> *


FULLBRIGHT PARK FOR THE LATE SUMMER ONE!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

WHUTTUP LOWCOS?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

ANY HOP GOIN ON ?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Dec 29 2008, 12:11 AM~12548930
> *what a dick
> *


lol


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 29 2008, 01:00 AM~12549590
> *ANY HOP GOIN ON ?
> *


i'm a hopping to have mine out there... and i no big tone has somethang up his sleeve!!!


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 29 2008, 04:41 AM~12549903
> *i'm a hopping to have mine out there... and i no big tone has somethang up his sleeve!!!
> *


big toone better cause im comein after him!! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Dec 29 2008, 07:37 AM~12550139
> *big toone better cause im comein after him!! :biggrin:
> *


i like your style mark.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Dec 29 2008, 08:37 AM~12550139
> *big toone better cause im comein after him!! :biggrin:
> *


TTT FOR LOWCOS KEEPIN IT ALIVE :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Dec 29 2008, 10:26 AM~12550860
> *TTT FOR LOWCOS KEEPIN IT ALIVE :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro-ham


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Dec 29 2008, 06:37 AM~12550139
> *big toone better cause im comein after him!! :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 29 2008, 01:22 PM~12551941
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: what up big tone lmao


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Dec 29 2008, 12:41 PM~12552076
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: what up big tone lmao
> *


Bought to head int the shop to get ready if you coming for me i better start now


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

you know where there......................


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 29 2008, 06:09 PM~12553986
> *Bought to head int the shop to get ready if you coming for me i better start now
> *


 thats good to hear but you know im playin, wish i lived cloeser to you i would come help


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Dec 29 2008, 10:26 AM~12550860
> *TTT FOR LOWCOS KEEPIN IT ALIVE :thumbsup:
> *


x2 for the lowcos


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

U GUYS ARE ON TOP OF THIS SHOW SHIT


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 29 2008, 11:30 PM~12557475
> *U GUYS ARE ON TOP OF THIS SHOW SHIT
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Dec 29 2008, 05:36 PM~12554201
> *thats good to hear but you know im playin, wish i lived cloeser to you i would come help
> *


WTF its only a 5hr drive :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 30 2008, 01:06 AM~12558167
> *WTF its only a 5hr drive :biggrin:
> *


YEAH MARK. 5 HRS EACH WAY IS HOLDING YOU UP? COME ON


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 30 2008, 01:06 AM~12558167
> *WTF its only a 5hr drive :biggrin:
> *


you get me that gray hound tickect and ill be there in 14 hours lol :cheesy:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 30 2008, 05:41 AM~12558746
> *YEAH MARK. 5 HRS EACH WAY IS HOLDING YOU UP? COME ON
> *


it would take me 5 hours to get to your house rite now!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 04:27 PM~12545416
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW THE LOWCOS WILL BE DEEP AT SEWARD PARK.
> *


 :thumbsup: GOOD LOOK'IN LOWCOS


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey!!! :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Dec 30 2008, 06:36 AM~12559002
> *it would take me 5 hours to get to your house rite now!
> *


I know you guys got snow stack up higher than PINK EYES hopper hit inches :biggrin: LOL


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 30 2008, 12:57 PM~12561043
> *I know you guys got snow stack up higher than PINK EYES hopper hit inches  :biggrin: LOL
> *


lmao


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 30 2008, 12:57 PM~12561043
> *I know you guys got snow stack up higher than PINK EYES hopper hit inches  :biggrin: LOL
> *


 :angry: Whats that mean there Big Tony


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Everyone have a safe and Happy New Year :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

happy new year everybody!! even you big tone!


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE N.W. RIDAZ*


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 29 2008, 04:41 AM~12549903
> *i'm a hopping to have mine out there... and i no big tone has somethang up his sleeve!!!
> *


 WELL YOU BETTER SHOW UP,,MY SHIT SHOULD BE OUT THERE SOONHOMIE,,BUT I GOT A 8 HOUR DRIVE UNLESS WE DO THIS IN YAK OR CLOSER,,,KEEP US POSTED :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

We will be there 4 sure got 2 represent in the NW


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jan 1 2009, 11:32 PM~12581942
> *WELL YOU BETTER SHOW UP,,MY SHIT SHOULD BE OUT THERE SOONHOMIE,,BUT I GOT A 8 HOUR DRIVE UNLESS WE DO THIS IN YAK OR CLOSER,,,KEEP US POSTED :biggrin:
> *


mine should b done soon i'm n chicago but as soon as i get back.. it's on.. paint guts and some other little extras.. HATER PROOF WILL B ALIVE... n a street near u..


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yogi+Nov 19 2008, 08:08 PM~12205739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0  REP-N BIG BAD WA!!!! :machinegun:
2 B 2 A LOWCOS SHOW NEAR U... :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jan 2 2009, 12:32 AM~12581942
> *WELL YOU BETTER SHOW UP,,MY SHIT SHOULD BE OUT THERE SOONHOMIE,,BUT I GOT A 8 HOUR DRIVE UNLESS WE DO THIS IN YAK OR CLOSER,,,KEEP US POSTED :biggrin:
> *


8 hour drive from portland, you need to add another 2 from eugene.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

are we linein up hoppers already?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jan 2 2009, 05:07 PM~12587483
> *:0   REP-N BIG BAD WA!!!! :machinegun:
> 2 B 2 A LOWCOS SHOW NEAR U... :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 2 2009, 06:08 PM~12587489
> *8 hour drive from portland, you need to add another 2 from eugene.
> *


 DEPENDS WHOS DRIVING,,,LOL I GO THRU OREGON SIDE AND CUT THRU


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 2 2009, 06:29 PM~12587617
> *are we linein up hoppers already?
> *


FO SHO !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 29 2008, 01:24 PM~12551618
> *thanks bro-ham
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jan 2 2009, 12:32 AM~12581942
> *WELL YOU BETTER SHOW UP,,MY SHIT SHOULD BE OUT THERE SOONHOMIE,,BUT I GOT A 8 HOUR DRIVE UNLESS WE DO THIS IN YAK OR CLOSER,,,KEEP US POSTED :biggrin:
> *


  thats a long drive


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911+Jan 2 2009, 06:29 PM~12587617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

just got back from the rose bowl. NICE AND WARM AND A SHIT LOAD OF FUN.


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 3 2009, 12:22 PM~12593336
> *just got back from the rose bowl.  NICE AND WARM AND A SHIT LOAD OF FUN.
> *


FERUKE WAS IT THAT GAME ALSO, I WOULDNT OF COME BACK!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

what up Copone ???

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2009, 12:56 PM~12593535
> *FERUKE WAS IT THAT GAME ALSO, I WOULDNT OF COME BACK!
> *


wow, ur on here.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 3 2009, 07:45 PM~12595886
> *what up Copone ???
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


notta just enjoy'n the weather.you ready for the too shows this year?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Ay Grump what hotel does everyone stay at for the moses show?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 4 2009, 05:21 AM~12600148
> *Ay Grump what hotel does everyone stay at for the moses show?
> *


usually the shilo inn or the super 8. we stay at the super 8 but here is the info for both

shilo inn...
1819 Kittleson Rd
Moses Lake, WA 98837
(509) 765-9317

super 8
449 Melva Lane
Moses Lake, WA 98837
(509) 765-8886


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 3 2009, 05:54 PM~12595979
> *notta just enjoy'n the weather.you ready for the too shows this year?
> *



ya, we're ready !!! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 4 2009, 11:20 AM~12601631
> *ya, we're ready !!!  :biggrin:
> *



i'm really looking forward to this show,
i wasn't able to make it last year, but i won't miss it again !!!


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 30 2008, 12:57 PM~12561043
> *I know you guys got snow stack up higher than PINK EYES hopper hit inches  :biggrin: LOL
> *


good one dick :angry:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 4 2009, 07:48 AM~12600512
> *usually the shilo inn or the super 8.  we stay at the super 8 but here is the info for both
> 
> shilo inn...
> ...



Thank you sir


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Jan 4 2009, 03:59 PM~12603795
> *good one dick :angry:
> *


Whats up stepson/ex brother in law :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 4 2009, 12:21 PM~12601645
> *i'm really looking forward to this show,
> i wasn't able to make it last year, but i won't miss it again !!!
> *


NEED A LIFT??? I HAVE TRAILERS AVAILABLE?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 4 2009, 09:14 PM~12606895
> *Whats up stepson/ex brother in law :biggrin:
> *


you sound desperate


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 5 2009, 12:37 AM~12609030
> *you sound desperate
> *


I CANT HELP IT IF BOTH HIS MOM AND SISTER WANTED ME :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jan 4 2009, 10:41 PM~12607863
> *NEED A LIFT??? I HAVE TRAILERS AVAILABLE?
> *


good lookin out fill them up on the way!!!


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 5 2009, 01:37 AM~12609030
> *you sound desperate
> *


Your a asshole grump!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 5 2009, 02:29 AM~12609146
> *I CANT HELP IT IF BOTH HIS MOM AND SISTER WANTED ME :biggrin:
> *


Um I don't know who you are talking about!! :nosad:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Jan 5 2009, 12:24 PM~12611982
> *Um I don't know who you are talking about!! :nosad:
> *


Not that i care but dont deny it i cant post up your messages and voicemails if you REALLY want me too but we wont go there


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 5 2009, 02:47 PM~12612690
> *Not that i care but dont deny it i cant post up your messages and voicemails if you REALLY want me too but we wont go there
> *


 :angry: k you got me


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"OUCH" , feel dat BURN ???


:0 :0 :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 5 2009, 02:10 PM~12612900
> *"OUCH" , feel dat BURN ???
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what the DR said at the free clinic LOL(NOT TO ME BY THE WAY)


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlowjen_@Jan 5 2009, 01:54 PM~12612748
> *:angry:  k you got me
> *


  Lets not jack the lowcos topic with our bs


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 5 2009, 03:21 PM~12613009
> * Lets not jack the lowcos topic with our bs
> *


I think you started this one but ok!!


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 5 2009, 03:10 PM~12612900
> *"OUCH" , feel dat BURN ???
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 5 2009, 03:21 PM~12613009
> * Lets not jack the lowcos topic with our bs
> *


yes please dont kill our topic with the bs


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 5 2009, 03:17 PM~12613525
> *yes please dont kill our topic with the bs
> *


Hey NOW i tried to stop it early mr had to edit things because of me LOL


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:420:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WE WERE IN CONTACT TODAY WITH JOE RAY AND WE ARE SURE THERE WONT BE A PORTLAND LRM. MOSES IS THE PREMIER SHOW TO BE AT. WE HAVE A FEW TRICKS UP OUR SLEEVES. THIS IS GONNA BE A HOT SHOW WITH ALL OF OUR NEW ADDITIONS TO THE SHOW.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

your damn right grump anyone who miss this show is a fool!!!


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 5 2009, 06:38 PM~12615708
> *WE WERE IN CONTACT TODAY WITH JOE RAY AND WE ARE SURE THERE WONT BE A PORTLAND LRM.  MOSES IS THE PREMIER SHOW TO BE AT.  WE HAVE A FEW TRICKS UP OUR SLEEVES.  THIS IS GONNA BE A HOT SHOW WITH ALL OF OUR NEW ADDITIONS TO THE SHOW.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 5 2009, 06:38 PM~12615708
> *WE WERE IN CONTACT TODAY WITH JOE RAY AND WE ARE SURE THERE WONT BE A PORTLAND LRM.  MOSES IS THE PREMIER SHOW TO BE AT.  WE HAVE A FEW TRICKS UP OUR SLEEVES.  THIS IS GONNA BE A HOT SHOW WITH ALL OF OUR NEW ADDITIONS TO THE SHOW.
> *


SO ....SUM OF US TRI-CITIES RIDAZ BEEN THINKIN ABOUT HAVING A LIL SUMN SUMN AT THE COLUMBIA PARK THIS SUMMER..WE WILL KEEP U GUYS POSTED!


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 5 2009, 07:38 PM~12615708
> *WE WERE IN CONTACT TODAY WITH JOE RAY AND WE ARE SURE THERE WONT BE A PORTLAND LRM.  MOSES IS THE PREMIER SHOW TO BE AT.  WE HAVE A FEW TRICKS UP OUR SLEEVES.  THIS IS GONNA BE A HOT SHOW WITH ALL OF OUR NEW ADDITIONS TO THE SHOW.
> *


so you sayin that this is gonna be a LRM sanctioned show????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 6 2009, 03:03 PM~12624275
> *so you sayin that this is gonna be a LRM sanctioned show????
> *


No its better than that garbage its put on by NW lowirders for NW lowriders


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

LMAO !!!!!!!!!
I HEARD YOU GET DISQUALIFIED FROM LRM IF YOU 3 WHEEL YOUR WAY OUT OF THE RING,,, :biggrin:


----------



## PinkSock (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jan 6 2009, 08:11 PM~12626833
> *LMAO !!!!!!!!!
> I HEARD YOU GET DISQUALIFIED FROM LRM IF YOU 3 WHEEL YOUR WAY OUT OF THE RING,,, :biggrin:
> *


Gay


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 5 2009, 09:52 PM~12616793
> *your damn right grump anyone who miss this show is a fool!!!
> *


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## coastal_cruiser (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 6 2009, 03:03 PM~12624275
> *so you sayin that this is gonna be a LRM sanctioned show????
> *



it wont surprise me if it is


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

yea it probably is, i heard lifestlye was spost to be there :dunno:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 7 2009, 08:00 PM~12637082
> *yea it probably is, i heard lifestlye was spost to be there :dunno:
> *


lol


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 7 2009, 07:00 PM~12637082
> *yea it probably is, i heard lifestlye was spost to be there :dunno:
> *


WE HAVE BEEN IN CONTACT WITH LIFESTYLE AND WE ARE TRYING TO BRING A FEW LIFESTYLE C.C. CARS TO MOSES. WE WILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 7 2009, 07:16 PM~12637819
> *WE HAVE BEEN IN CONTACT WITH LIFESTYLE AND WE ARE TRYING TO BRING A FEW LIFESTYLE C.C. CARS TO MOSES.  WE WILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED.
> *


 :0 THAT WOULD BE TIGHT!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Jan 7 2009, 08:17 PM~12637844
> *:0 THAT WOULD BE TIGHT!!
> *


THANK YOU SIR.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 7 2009, 07:16 PM~12637819
> *WE HAVE BEEN IN CONTACT WITH LIFESTYLE AND WE ARE TRYING TO BRING A FEW LIFESTYLE C.C. CARS TO MOSES.  WE WILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED.
> *


bring the 67's :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 7 2009, 08:16 PM~12637819
> *WE HAVE BEEN IN CONTACT WITH LIFESTYLE AND WE ARE TRYING TO BRING A FEW LIFESTYLE C.C. CARS TO MOSES.  WE WILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED.
> *


so is LRM going to be there?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 7 2009, 09:16 PM~12637819
> *WE HAVE BEEN IN CONTACT WITH LIFESTYLE AND WE ARE TRYING TO BRING A FEW LIFESTYLE C.C. CARS TO MOSES.  WE WILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED.
> *


Wow they dont even go to portland lrm.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

is there anything else we can do or bring to our show to make people show up? and make this the biggest show in the nw?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 8 2009, 12:02 AM~12639769
> *is there anything else we can do or bring to our show to make people show up? and make this the biggest show in the nw?
> *


hot sluts giving blowjobs


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 7 2009, 11:01 PM~12639760
> *Wow they dont even go to portland lrm.
> *


thats what i told who told me that they were going up there, im like watta fuck they gonna do out here in these woods :biggrin: not hating, but especially in moses lake, watta fuck is there out there to do anyways :biggrin: not hating, jus sayin


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 8 2009, 12:36 AM~12640138
> *thats what i told who told me that they were going up there, im like watta fuck they gonna do out here in these woods  :biggrin: not hating, but especially in moses lake, watta fuck is there out there to do anyways :biggrin: not hating, jus sayin
> *


Ya, I hope they come too but we will see.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 7 2009, 10:36 PM~12640138
> *thats what i told who told me that they were going up there, im like watta fuck they gonna do out here in these woods  :biggrin: not hating, but especially in moses lake, watta fuck is there out there to do anyways :biggrin: not hating, jus sayin
> *


Support and local car club helping to keep this shit alive up here


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

we'l probably end up going


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 7 2009, 11:23 PM~12640482
> *we'll defintly end up going
> *


Fixed it for ya


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 7 2009, 08:16 PM~12637819
> *WE HAVE BEEN IN CONTACT WITH LIFESTYLE AND WE ARE TRYING TO BRING A FEW LIFESTYLE C.C. CARS TO MOSES.  WE WILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED.
> *


Nice idea


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 6 2009, 04:03 PM~12624275
> *so you sayin that this is gonna be a LRM sanctioned show????
> *


NO, I AM SAYING WE ARE BRINGIN THEM UP HERE. GET YOUR FULL DISPLAYS OUT, SHINE UP YOUR UNDERCARRIAGE, AND BE THERE WITH A POSITIVE ATTITUDE.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 7 2009, 11:36 PM~12640138
> *thats what i told who told me that they were going up there, im like watta fuck they gonna do out here in these woods  :biggrin: not hating, but especially in moses lake, watta fuck is there out there to do anyways :biggrin: not hating, jus sayin
> *


WELL, THANKS FOR NOT HATING..... :uh: THEY FLY INTO SPOKANE. WE TAKE THEM TO MOSES LAKE. THEY ARE ALSO NOT HERE FOR WHAT THERE IS TO DO, BUT TO COVER THE CARS THAT SO MANY REAL RIDERS PUT EVERY OUNCE OF LOVE AND HEART INTO. THEY PHOTOGRAPH THE SOUL OF TRUE LOWRIDERS. THATS WHAT THEY ARE GONNA BE DOIN IN THE "WOODS" OF THIS GREAT PLACE I LIKE TO CALL AND IN CASE 509RIDER DOESNT LIKE THIS STATEMENT THAT I MADE, MAYBE I CAN EDIT IT FOR YOU TO WHAT YOU REALLY FEEL I SHOULD BE SAYING. </span>


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 7 2009, 11:25 PM~12640024
> *hot sluts giving blowjobs
> *


x2 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 8 2009, 09:59 AM~12641926
> *WELL, THANKS FOR NOT HATING..... :uh:  THEY FLY INTO SPOKANE.  WE TAKE THEM TO MOSES LAKE.  THEY ARE ALSO NOT HERE FOR WHAT THERE IS TO DO, BUT TO COVER THE CARS THAT SO MANY REAL RIDERS PUT EVERY OUNCE OF LOVE AND GEART INTO.  THE PHOTOGRAPGH THE SOUL OF TRUE LOWRIDERS.  THATS WHAT THEY ARE GONNA BE DOIN IN THE "WOODS" OF THIS GREAT PLACE I LIKE TO CALL  IM NOT HATING THOUGH, IM JUST SAYING.  </span>
> *


that would be tight man..........


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 3 2009, 12:22 PM~12593336
> *just got back from the rose bowl.  NICE AND WARM AND A SHIT LOAD OF FUN.
> *


Grump wheres the picts??!! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 7 2009, 11:23 PM~12640482
> *we'l probably end up going
> *



who's ...."WE" ???

:0 :0 :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 8 2009, 12:36 AM~12640138
> *thats what i told who told me that they were going up there, im like watta fuck they gonna do out here in these woods  :biggrin: not hating, but especially in moses lake, watta fuck is there out there to do anyways :biggrin: not hating, jus sayin
> *


the more people the better.just knick it.i think there were only four or five people from oregon that went last year and that's pretty sad.it's a long drive but it's even longer in one car compared to a group.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 8 2009, 09:56 AM~12641903
> *NO, I AM SAYING WE ARE BRINGIN THEM UP HERE.  GET YOUR FULL DISPLAYS OUT, SHINE UP YOUR UNDERCARRIAGE, AND BE THERE WITH A POSITIVE ATTITUDE.
> *


Bet that aint cheap :0


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

so their not bringing any cars????is their gonna be anything on saturday night this year...wet t-shirt,hopp,cruise,concert,party??????


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I bet if Lifestyle made the journey it would probably inspire alot more cali cats to take a trip  Not that its "what its all about" cuz we coming on our own dimes and dont want nothing but to have fun in return but what kinda awards and prizes you guys handing out to the winners? I know you guys do it big and maybe it would motivate some of the long haul cats to come up this way if they knew what they was competing for.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 8 2009, 03:35 PM~12644787
> *Bet that aint cheap :0
> *


is there a reason why u are always so negative about everything i say or are u talking in generalities.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Jan 7 2009, 08:17 PM~12637844
> *:0 THAT WOULD BE TIGHT!!
> *


x2 Lowcos stepping up the game  
big props for doing what no one else is trying


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 8 2009, 02:55 PM~12644513
> *who's ...."WE" ???
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


thought you knew :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jan 8 2009, 08:42 PM~12647593
> *
> x2 Lowcos stepping up the game
> big props for doing what no one else is trying
> *


THANKS BRO, WE APPRECIATE THAT.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 8 2009, 08:59 AM~12641926
> *WELL, THANKS FOR NOT HATING..... :uh:  THEY FLY INTO SPOKANE.  WE TAKE THEM TO MOSES LAKE.  THEY ARE ALSO NOT HERE FOR WHAT THERE IS TO DO, BUT TO COVER THE CARS THAT SO MANY REAL RIDERS PUT EVERY OUNCE OF LOVE AND GEART INTO.  THE PHOTOGRAPGH THE SOUL OF TRUE LOWRIDERS.  THATS WHAT THEY ARE GONNA BE DOIN IN THE "WOODS" OF THIS GREAT PLACE I LIKE TO CALL  IM NOT HATING THOUGH, IM JUST SAYING.  </span>
> *


thats gonna be a dope ass show  the cars coming in a transporter then? we all up in these woods  but you gotta love it


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 8 2009, 04:33 PM~12645253
> *so their not bringing any cars????is their gonna be anything on saturday night this year...wet t-shirt,hopp,cruise,concert,party??????
> *


WE ARE WORKING ON ALL OF THE PARTICULARS FOR THE SHOW. WE ARE TRYING TO ORGANIZE A LARGE SCALE CRUISE THAT IS OK'D BY THE CITY. 

ALSO, THE PAYOUTS ARE: BEST OF SHOW $300
LOWCOS CHOICE $200
BEST LOWRIDER BIKE $100
HOP $500 PER CLASS
TROPHIES FOR EVERY CLASS


WE ARE ALSO WORKING ON STUFF FOR THE KIDS TO DO, AND POSSIBLY A BEER GARDEN. 

WE ARE FAIRLY SURE THE VENDOR BOOTHS WILL BE INSIDE THE BUILDING THIS YEAR AND FAIRLY WELL TRIMMED OUT. IF YOU HAVE AN INTEREST, CONTACT ME FOR MORE INFO.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 8 2009, 10:13 PM~12648871
> *thats gonna be a dope ass show   the cars coming in a transporter then? we all up in these woods  but you gotta love it
> *


WELL...WE ARE STILL WORKING ON THAT. HOPEFULLY WE WILL KNOW SOON. WE HOPE THAT THIS HELPS TO ATTRACT MORE LOWRIDER ENTHUSIASTS.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 8 2009, 10:13 PM~12648868
> *THANKS BRO, WE APPRECIATE THAT.
> *


  you are trying hard some everyone is the 509 needs to step the game up just like u guys


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 8 2009, 09:27 PM~12647412
> *I bet if Lifestyle made the journey it would probably inspire alot more cali cats to take a trip   Not that its "what its all about" cuz we coming on our own dimes and dont want nothing but to have fun in return but what kinda awards and prizes you guys handing out to the winners? I know you guys do it big and maybe it would motivate some of the long haul cats to come up this way if they knew what they was competing for.
> *


the BIG M would get people up there too................DREAM TEAM?.................


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 8 2009, 09:58 PM~12649390
> *the BIG M would get people up there too................DREAM TEAM?.................
> *


ya feel me it could turn into a domino effect props to the Lowcs for thinkin big  plus moses lake aint a bad spot to vacation in the summer theres usually hella bishes out there getting drunk and playin in the water ill get my girl to start spreadin the word to all the beezies over here that its gonna be crackin out at moses lake :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Ay Grumpy you should send me a stack of flyers ill spread them around and ill have my girl post it up in the dressing room at the club


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 8 2009, 02:58 PM~12644529
> *the more people the better.just knick it.i think there were only four or five people from oregon that went last year and that's pretty sad.it's a long drive but it's even longer in one car compared to a group.
> *


I SHOWED UP !!!! :biggrin: 
WE COULDNT FIND A HOTEL THAT WAS MENTIONED BUT WE MANAGED,,WE HAD KIDS WITH US SO IT WAS A LIL STRESSFUL,, BUT IT TURNED OUT GREAT,,IM ALSO PLANNING ON GOING THIS YEAR IF YOU GUYS HAD IT AGAIN,,,BUT I THINK YAKIMA IS CLOSER,,IMA TALK TO MY C.C. THIS SUNDAY TO SEE WHOS DOWN,,,IMPRETTY SURE THEYLL BE THERE TO SHOW LOVE,,,ANY HOPS GOING ON OR PLANNED?? B.T.W ANY DECENT HOTELS AROUND YAK?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 8 2009, 11:14 PM~12649555
> *Ay Grumpy you should send me a stack of flyers ill spread them around and ill have my girl post it up in the dressing room at the club
> *


WILL YOU GUYS SEND SOME MY WAY,,IM IN EUGENE OREGON,,WE ALSO HAVE UNIQUES C.C,,AND I CAN SEND SOME OVER THERE,,


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 8 2009, 09:40 PM~12647563
> *is there a reason why u are always so negative about everything i say or are u talking in generalities.
> *


Not sure what your talking about, you said you were bringing them up so i figured that ment you were paying there way. I hope they come it would be nice to see some of there cars.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 9 2009, 02:29 AM~12650847
> *Not sure what your talking about, you said you were bringing them up so i figured that ment you were paying there way. I hope they come it would be nice to see some of there cars.
> *


MY BAD. I THOUGHT YOU SAID IT LIKE "YEAH RIGHT". IT SOUNDS A LITTLE DIFFICULT BUT WE ARE WORKING ON IT.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 8 2009, 11:14 PM~12649555
> *Ay Grumpy you should send me a stack of flyers ill spread them around and ill have my girl post it up in the dressing room at the club
> *


ALL WE ARE WAITING ON FOR THE FLYERS IS THE ANSWER ON LIFESTYLE AND LRM. AS SOON AS THAT IS IN CONCRERTE, WE WILL PRINT THEM. I WILL DEFINATELY SEND SOME WHOEVERS WAY THAT WANTS THEM.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2009, 08:52 AM~12651734
> *ALL WE ARE WAITING ON FOR THE FLYERS IS THE ANSWER ON LIFESTYLE AND LRM.  AS SOON AS THAT IS IN CONCRERTE, WE WILL PRINT THEM.  I WILL DEFINATELY SEND SOME WHOEVERS WAY THAT WANTS THEM.
> *


what up.. sounds like the show is going to b cracking..


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 8 2009, 11:14 PM~12649555
> *Ay Grumpy you should send me a stack of flyers ill spread them around and ill have my girl post it up in the dressing room at the club
> *


Titty club :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jan 9 2009, 09:27 AM~12652007
> *what up.. sounds like the show is going to b cracking..
> *


you already know. WE NEED EVERY CLUB IN THE NORTHWEST TO COMMIT TO COMIN TO THIS SHOW. IMAGINE WHAT THE LOWRIDER SCENE WOULD LOOK LIKE IF EVERT RIDER SHOWED UP. WE WILL MAKE THIS THE LARGEST NORTHWEST SHOW THAT BRINGS WHAT THE RIDERS WANT.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

It's official, LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THE MOSES LAKE SHOW.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 8 2009, 09:58 PM~12649390
> *the BIG M would get people up there too................DREAM TEAM?.................
> *


hit up ricky bobby..maybe he can get sum of them to roll over here


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2009, 11:51 AM~12653461
> *It's official, LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THE MOSES LAKE SHOW.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Jan 9 2009, 12:55 PM~12653483
> *hit up ricky bobby..maybe he can get sum of them to roll over here
> *


I DID PM HIM BUT HE HASNT GOT BACK TO ME.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2009, 12:09 PM~12653617
> *I DID PM HIM BUT HE HASNT GOT BACK TO ME.
> *


koo..that would be nice to have them at the show also!


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

hes online rite now


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

LRM back in the NW.....thats says alot good job lowcos!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2009, 09:50 AM~12651720
> *MY BAD.  I THOUGHT YOU SAID IT LIKE "YEAH RIGHT".  IT SOUNDS A LITTLE DIFFICULT BUT WE ARE WORKING ON IT.
> *


You have always pulled shit off Grump, sounds like the show will be pretty sweet


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 9 2009, 01:17 PM~12653692
> *LRM back in the NW.....thats says alot good job lowcos!!!!
> *


thank you sir


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 9 2009, 12:25 PM~12653753
> *You have always pulled shit off Grump, sounds like the show will be pretty sweet
> *


x2


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: Just got off the phone with Grumpy... Gonna see what I Can DO !!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 9 2009, 02:43 PM~12653909
> *:thumbsup: Just got off the phone with Grumpy... Gonna see what I Can DO !!!
> *


Got my pumps bro they look sick, thanks


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 9 2009, 12:43 PM~12653909
> *:thumbsup: Just got off the phone with Grumpy... Gonna see what I Can DO !!!
> *


 :0 rite on rick.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 9 2009, 01:48 PM~12653943
> *Got my pumps bro they look sick, thanks
> *


Glade you like them , You put them in yet ?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 9 2009, 02:56 PM~12653991
> *Glade you like them , You put them in yet ?
> *


Nope still ordering some more parts today


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2009, 12:51 PM~12653461
> *It's official, LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THE MOSES LAKE SHOW.
> *




FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



YESSSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jan 9 2009, 01:59 PM~12654026
> *FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YESSSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE HAPPY ABOUT LRM COMING TO MOSES. WE ARE TOO. GLAD TO HEAR IT.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2009, 12:51 PM~12653461
> *It's official, LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THE MOSES LAKE SHOW.
> *


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Jan 9 2009, 12:14 PM~12653207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i new u would come threw.. i should b headed to L-a on the 22 so i'll get most of my display out there.. big dis play... :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jan 9 2009, 03:29 PM~12654752
> *that would b nice grump if shit was that easy.. i got the same visions u do bro.. and i'll do my part so will my guys..
> i new u would come threw.. i should b headed to L-a  on the 22 so i'll get most of my display out there.. big dis play...  :biggrin:
> *


cool homie. I know you guys are gonna pull through like champs.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jan 9 2009, 02:44 AM~12650737
> *I SHOWED UP !!!! :biggrin:
> WE COULDNT FIND A HOTEL THAT WAS MENTIONED BUT WE MANAGED,,WE HAD KIDS WITH US SO IT WAS A LIL STRESSFUL,, BUT IT TURNED OUT GREAT,,IM ALSO PLANNING ON GOING THIS YEAR IF YOU GUYS HAD IT AGAIN,,,BUT I THINK YAKIMA IS CLOSER,,IMA TALK TO MY C.C. THIS SUNDAY TO SEE WHOS DOWN,,,IMPRETTY SURE THEYLL BE THERE TO SHOW LOVE,,,ANY HOPS GOING ON OR PLANNED?? B.T.W ANY DECENT HOTELS AROUND YAK?
> *


ya we got lucky the super 8 gave us a spot this i'm mak'n reservations.any body need TOW'N from portland. give us a call.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2009, 03:31 PM~12654766
> *cool homie.  I know you guys are gonna pull through like champs.
> *


u no bro the towncar should b re painted so she might b there.. i hope...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

2thetop4lowcos!!!!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2009, 02:53 PM~12654462
> *IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE HAPPY ABOUT LRM COMING TO MOSES.  WE ARE TOO.  GLAD TO HEAR IT.
> *


naw im just glad that the n.w wont get left out for good,, !!!!
now its gonna give me more motivation and as well as our members,, i will let you know to see whos all gonna show up from our c.c


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jan 9 2009, 07:03 PM~12656715
> *naw im just glad that the n.w wont get left out for good,, !!!!
> now its gonna give me more motivation and as well as our members,, i will let you know to see whos all gonna show up from our c.c
> *


thanks bro


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 04:11 PM~12545298
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23*


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

JULY 18TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
JULY 19TH SHOWTIME 
YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2009, 07:38 PM~12657645
> *JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
> YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS
> 
> *


LOTS OF GOOD FEEDBACK COMIN TO US. KEEP PM ING THOSE IDEAS


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 9 2009, 01:25 PM~12653753
> *You have always pulled shit off Grump, sounds like the show will be pretty sweet
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

HERE IS THE LINK FOR THE lowcos pre reg form on google

http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dffpsxrp_0f9rtzbdf


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ANYBODY SEEN THIS GUY


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 11 2009, 04:05 PM~12671189
> *ANYBODY SEEN THIS GUY
> 
> 
> ...


lol sausage fingers


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 11 2009, 03:05 PM~12671189
> *ANYBODY SEEN THIS GUY
> 
> 
> ...


we da best :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

SENT YOU A PM GRUMPY !!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

JULY 18TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
JULY 19TH SHOWTIME 
YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Jan 11 2009, 03:05 PM~12671189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 what up wAX


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 11 2009, 03:05 PM~12671189
> *ANYBODY SEEN THIS GUY
> 
> 
> ...


ya that's the guy who greats u at walmart? :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

O BOY DOES HE LIKE WALLY-- WORD....... :biggrin:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jan 11 2009, 07:12 PM~12673095
> *O BOY DOES  HE LIKE WALLY-- WORD....... :biggrin:
> *


ya i know every time he gives someone directions there always from walmart lol


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 11 2009, 07:30 PM~12672658
> *
> JULY 18TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
> JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
> ...


PURO LOCOS CC will be at the Moses Lake for sure, hope you guys can come down here on July 18th .....:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

just talked to himer,,,guess were gonna do more bbq's,,,well let you know by 2marro !!


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

so whos comein whos hoppin?


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 12 2009, 01:26 PM~12680562
> *so whos comein whos hoppin?
> *


i thought you was gonna cut your shit...throw some 13's on it and swang that bitch!! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 12 2009, 05:31 PM~12682220
> *i thought you was gonna cut your shit...throw some 13's on it and swang that bitch!! :biggrin:
> *


Thats what hes using the malibu for, though the tc does need some switches


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 12 2009, 04:31 PM~12682220
> *i thought you was gonna cut your shit...throw some 13's on it and swang that bitch!! :biggrin:
> *


i have somthin on 13s for ya to nose up against :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 12 2009, 05:15 PM~12682617
> *Thats what hes using the malibu for, though the tc does need some switches
> *


yea it does


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 12 2009, 04:54 PM~12683022
> *yea it does
> *


Just buy mine all the hard works done :biggrin:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> yea it does
> [/quote :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 11 2009, 11:12 AM~12669993
> *HERE IS THE LINK FOR THE lowcos pre reg form on google
> 
> http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dffpsxrp_0f9rtzbdf
> *





here is that link again for the pre reg.


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 12 2009, 06:31 PM~12683392
> *Just buy mine all the hard works done :biggrin:
> *


whats up tony :nicoderm:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 12 2009, 07:31 PM~12683392
> *Just buy mine all the hard works done :biggrin:
> *


When you going to change your name to EXTRAMEDIUMTONY? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 12 2009, 06:42 PM~12683553
> *here is that link again for the pre reg.
> *


hey grump tooth wants to know if theres room inside for the toothdevile


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 12 2009, 07:54 PM~12683716
> *hey grump tooth wants to know if theres room inside for the toothdevile
> *


 :0


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 12 2009, 06:54 PM~12683716
> *hey grump tooth wants to know if theres room inside for the toothdevile
> *


tell him we will make room :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 12 2009, 05:54 PM~12683716
> *hey grump tooth wants to know if theres room inside for the toothdevile
> *


R U TALKIN about moses or the other deal?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 12 2009, 05:54 PM~12683714
> *When you going to change your name to EXTRAMEDIUMTONY? LOL :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Wax and jason the LADYS will always call me BIGTONY :biggrin: if you ever payed me what you owed me she could confirm for ya LOL


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 12 2009, 07:16 PM~12683967
> *R U TALKIN about moses or the other deal?
> *


moses


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 12 2009, 07:21 PM~12684055
> *moses
> *


witch one are u talking about?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 12 2009, 08:20 PM~12684028
> *Whats up Wax and jason the LADYS will always call me BIGTONY :biggrin: if you ever payed me what you owed me she could confirm for ya LOL
> *


lol


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

[quote
i have somthin on 13s for ya to nose up against :biggrin:

well mark i have something on 14s for anyone to nose up against lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Jan 12 2009, 09:20 PM~12686198
> *
> oooh shit*


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 12 2009, 06:21 PM~12684055
> *moses
> *


oh yeah. thats cool


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

Cant wait .....
This summers gonna be a good one for lowriding!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be there,and i might also be covering the show for IMPALAS MAGAZINE as well.. :biggrin: 

grumpy ill call you with more info as i know a lil more,hell ill just call you tomorrow..


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 12 2009, 10:12 PM~12688028
> *ill be there,and i might also be covering the show for IMPALAS MAGAZINE as well.. :biggrin:
> 
> grumpy ill call you with more info as i know a lil more,hell ill just call you tomorrow..
> *


ok


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 12 2009, 11:12 PM~12688028
> *ill be there,and i might also be covering the show for IMPALAS MAGAZINE as well.. :biggrin:
> 
> grumpy ill call you with more info as i know a lil more,hell ill just call you tomorrow..
> *


 you always say your gonna be their..just tell the truth!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

sup with the flyers homies?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 13 2009, 01:41 PM~12693069
> *sup with the flyers homies?
> *


its gonna be a couple weeks. we have locked it lowrider magazine coverage but we are still waiting on the answer for lifestyle c.c. that shouls only take a couple more days


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

cool let me know so I can start spreading them over on this side for you guys


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 13 2009, 03:16 PM~12693935
> *cool let me know so I can start spreading them over on this side for you guys
> *


thanks bro. we appreciate it


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmXDxRH7CLQ


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Jan 13 2009, 03:30 PM~12693447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SAME HERE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jan 13 2009, 07:47 PM~12696644
> *:0 LOWCOS DOING IT BIG :biggrin: WHAT UP GRUMP
> SAME HERE
> *


WHATS CRAKALACKIN HOMIE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 13 2009, 08:53 PM~12696733
> *WHATS CRAKALACKIN HOMIE
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 13 2009, 08:53 PM~12696733
> *WHATS CRAKALACKIN HOMIE
> *


WORKING ON THE BIGBODY SO I CAN ATTEND ALL THESE EVENTS
NO EXCUSES :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 13 2009, 08:59 PM~12696807
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 13 2009, 07:59 PM~12696807
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


YO


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

heeeyy yooo


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

1ST & FOREMOST,I WOULD LIKE 2 THANK & GIVE MY UPMOST RESPECT TO LOWCOS C.C. FOR YEARS & YEARS OF DEDICATION,HEART,& STRIVE TO KEEP THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE BIG IN THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST.CONSIDERING THE LACK OF LOWRIDER RESOURCE'S WE HAVE AS TO COMPARED 2 CALI,YA'LL MANAGED TO THROW A HELL OF A SHOW EVERY TIME,& ALWAYS GIVE BACK TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.BECAUSE OF TRUE RIDERS LIKE YOU GUYS,YA'LL TRULY GET TOGETHER AS A CAR CLUB & THROW SHOW'S LIKE THESE ANNUALLY & THAT SETS AS AN EXAMPLE 4 MANY OTHER CLUBS,WICH PROMOTES DIVERSITY & UNITY AMONGST ALL US RIDERS.KEEP IT UP & LET'EM SHINE IN '09'... :thumbsup:  UCE c.c tri-cities


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 14 2009, 07:38 PM~12705806
> *1ST & FOREMOST,I WOULD LIKE 2 THANK & GIVE MY UPMOST RESPECT TO LOWCOS C.C. FOR YEARS & YEARS OF DEDICATION,HEART,& STRIVE TO KEEP THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE BIG IN THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST.CONSIDERING THE LACK OF LOWRIDER RESOURCE'S WE HAVE AS TO COMPARED 2 CALI,YA'LL MANAGED TO THROW A HELL OF A SHOW EVERY TIME,& ALWAYS GIVE BACK TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.BECAUSE OF TRUE RIDERS LIKE YOU GUYS,YA'LL TRULY GET TOGETHER AS A CAR CLUB & THROW SHOW'S LIKE THESE ANNUALLY & THAT SETS AS AN EXAMPLE 4 MANY OTHER CLUBS,WICH PROMOTES DIVERSITY & UNITY AMONGST ALL US RIDERS.KEEP IT UP & LET'EM SHINE IN '09'... :thumbsup:                                                          UCE c.c tri-cities
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 14 2009, 05:38 PM~12705806
> *1ST & FOREMOST,I WOULD LIKE 2 THANK & GIVE MY UPMOST RESPECT TO LOWCOS C.C. FOR YEARS & YEARS OF DEDICATION,HEART,& STRIVE TO KEEP THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE BIG IN THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST.CONSIDERING THE LACK OF LOWRIDER RESOURCE'S WE HAVE AS TO COMPARED 2 CALI,YA'LL MANAGED TO THROW A HELL OF A SHOW EVERY TIME,& ALWAYS GIVE BACK TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.BECAUSE OF TRUE RIDERS LIKE YOU GUYS,YA'LL TRULY GET TOGETHER AS A CAR CLUB & THROW SHOW'S LIKE THESE ANNUALLY & THAT SETS AS AN EXAMPLE 4 MANY OTHER CLUBS,WICH PROMOTES DIVERSITY & UNITY AMONGST ALL US RIDERS.KEEP IT UP & LET'EM SHINE IN '09'... :thumbsup:                                                          UCE c.c tri-cities
> *


that means alot to us. we try each and every year to bring the nw. all we can. when people like yourself recognize what we put our heart into, it makes us push that much harder. we always welcome sugestions but our one and only goal is to provide a venue for all riders to get together and unite as a community of our own.. thanks for the word of praise.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 14 2009, 08:55 PM~12706794
> *:biggrin:
> *


Your alive fucker


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 14 2009, 06:38 PM~12705806
> *1ST & FOREMOST,I WOULD LIKE 2 THANK & GIVE MY UPMOST RESPECT TO LOWCOS C.C. FOR YEARS & YEARS OF DEDICATION,HEART,& STRIVE TO KEEP THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE BIG IN THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST.CONSIDERING THE LACK OF LOWRIDER RESOURCE'S WE HAVE AS TO COMPARED 2 CALI,YA'LL MANAGED TO THROW A HELL OF A SHOW EVERY TIME,& ALWAYS GIVE BACK TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.BECAUSE OF TRUE RIDERS LIKE YOU GUYS,YA'LL TRULY GET TOGETHER AS A CAR CLUB & THROW SHOW'S LIKE THESE ANNUALLY & THAT SETS AS AN EXAMPLE 4 MANY OTHER CLUBS,WICH PROMOTES DIVERSITY & UNITY AMONGST ALL US RIDERS.KEEP IT UP & LET'EM SHINE IN '09'... :thumbsup:                                                          UCE c.c tri-cities
> *


wow thanks alot man u guys and the love of rideing is why we do it :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 14 2009, 06:38 PM~12705806
> *1ST & FOREMOST,I WOULD LIKE 2 THANK & GIVE MY UPMOST RESPECT TO LOWCOS C.C. FOR YEARS & YEARS OF DEDICATION,HEART,& STRIVE TO KEEP THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE BIG IN THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST.CONSIDERING THE LACK OF LOWRIDER RESOURCE'S WE HAVE AS TO COMPARED 2 CALI,YA'LL MANAGED TO THROW A HELL OF A SHOW EVERY TIME,& ALWAYS GIVE BACK TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.BECAUSE OF TRUE RIDERS LIKE YOU GUYS,YA'LL TRULY GET TOGETHER AS A CAR CLUB & THROW SHOW'S LIKE THESE ANNUALLY & THAT SETS AS AN EXAMPLE 4 MANY OTHER CLUBS,WICH PROMOTES DIVERSITY & UNITY AMONGST ALL US RIDERS.KEEP IT UP & LET'EM SHINE IN '09'... :thumbsup:                                                          UCE c.c tri-cities
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 14 2009, 07:55 PM~12706794
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 14 2009, 05:38 PM~12705806
> *1ST & FOREMOST,I WOULD LIKE 2 THANK & GIVE MY UPMOST RESPECT TO LOWCOS C.C. FOR YEARS & YEARS OF DEDICATION,HEART,& STRIVE TO KEEP THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE BIG IN THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST.CONSIDERING THE LACK OF LOWRIDER RESOURCE'S WE HAVE AS TO COMPARED 2 CALI,YA'LL MANAGED TO THROW A HELL OF A SHOW EVERY TIME,& ALWAYS GIVE BACK TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.BECAUSE OF TRUE RIDERS LIKE YOU GUYS,YA'LL TRULY GET TOGETHER AS A CAR CLUB & THROW SHOW'S LIKE THESE ANNUALLY & THAT SETS AS AN EXAMPLE 4 MANY OTHER CLUBS,WICH PROMOTES DIVERSITY & UNITY AMONGST ALL US RIDERS.KEEP IT UP & LET'EM SHINE IN '09'... :thumbsup:                                                          UCE c.c tri-cities
> *


X2 ..I COULDNT AGREE WITH U MORE RUFFCUTT :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 14 2009, 07:55 PM~12706794
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey pimperoni! sorry for prank callin you the other day i guess my pockect wanted to talk to ya


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 14 2009, 07:49 PM~12707557
> *hey pimperoni! sorry for prank callin you the other day i guess my pockect wanted to talk to ya
> *


Did it tell him ,"TELL THEIS FOOL TO STOP PLAYING POCKET POOL" :uh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 14 2009, 08:04 PM~12707801
> *Did it tell him ,"TELL THEIS FOOL TO STOP PLAYING POCKET POOL" :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 14 2009, 06:38 PM~12705806
> *1ST & FOREMOST,I WOULD LIKE 2 THANK & GIVE MY UPMOST RESPECT TO LOWCOS C.C. FOR YEARS & YEARS OF DEDICATION,HEART,& STRIVE TO KEEP THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE BIG IN THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST.CONSIDERING THE LACK OF LOWRIDER RESOURCE'S WE HAVE AS TO COMPARED 2 CALI,YA'LL MANAGED TO THROW A HELL OF A SHOW EVERY TIME,& ALWAYS GIVE BACK TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.BECAUSE OF TRUE RIDERS LIKE YOU GUYS,YA'LL TRULY GET TOGETHER AS A CAR CLUB & THROW SHOW'S LIKE THESE ANNUALLY & THAT SETS AS AN EXAMPLE 4 MANY OTHER CLUBS,WICH PROMOTES DIVERSITY & UNITY AMONGST ALL US RIDERS.KEEP IT UP & LET'EM SHINE IN '09'... :thumbsup:                                                          UCE c.c tri-cities
> *


I think i speak for all of us when i say THANKS having the support of our fellow riders says a lot. Good looking homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

*CAN'T WAIT..ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK!!  :biggrin:  *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 14 2009, 06:55 PM~12706794
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 14 2009, 07:55 PM~12706794
> *:biggrin:
> *





WHOA !!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 14 2009, 07:55 PM~12706794
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Jan 15 2009, 04:37 PM~12716394
> *whats up homie  :biggrin:
> *


he only had enough money to be on the internet for 11 minutes this month.


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 15 2009, 09:01 PM~12718495
> *he only had enough money to be on the internet for 11 minutes this month.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 15 2009, 09:01 PM~12718495
> *he only had enough money to be on the internet for 11 minutes this month.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

is Ian gonna bring his 64 out for this one???hope so that mofo is badd!!!


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 16 2009, 01:58 PM~12724622
> *is Ian gonna bring his 64 out for this one???hope so that mofo is badd!!!
> *


we talked about it. he said he not to far away from being done


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 14 2009, 07:58 PM~12706824
> *Your alive fucker
> *


i found out why we haven't heard from nick for a while. Hes been trying to recover from the holidays lol


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Jan 16 2009, 02:34 PM~12725566
> *i found out why we haven't  heard from nick for a while. Hes been trying to recover from the holidays lol
> 
> 
> ...


thats the funny shit ive ever seen


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Jan 16 2009, 03:34 PM~12725566
> *i found out why we haven't  heard from nick for a while. Hes been trying to recover from the holidays lol
> 
> 
> ...


dear santa all i want for christmas ia a damn new strststars dvd :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Jan 16 2009, 05:03 PM~12726865
> *dear santa all i want for christmas ia a damn new strststars dvd  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LUCK. SANTA SAID NO WAY DJ KHALED.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Jan 16 2009, 06:03 PM~12726865
> *dear santa all i want for christmas ia a damn new strststars dvd  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I DONT THINK SANTA CARES


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Jan 16 2009, 03:34 PM~12725566
> *i found out why we haven't  heard from nick for a while. Hes been trying to recover from the holidays lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

what up lowriderz . i heard a rumor that lowrider magazine is going to be there at the lowcos car show in june 14. to judge the cars is that true


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Jan 17 2009, 12:34 AM~12730489
> *what up lowriderz . i heard a rumor that lowrider magazine is going to be there at the lowcos car show in june 14. to judge the cars is that true
> *


I THOUGHT THEY WERE JUST GONNA B TAKIN PICS 4 THA MAGAZINE LIKE THEY DO 4 THA VICTORY OUTREACH SHOW BUT I DON'T KNOW :dunno:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 17 2009, 12:36 AM~12730501
> *I THOUGHT THEY WERE JUST GONNA B TAKIN PICS 4 THA MAGAZINE LIKE THEY DO 4 THA VICTORY OUTREACH SHOW BUT I DON'T KNOW  :dunno:
> *




will that will be tight. but i heard it today now that we have no more portland i thought they had moved it to washington


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

WADDUPP LOWCOS,& DAMN HAS NICK B'N M.I.A. 4 A MINUTE.N E WAYS I'D ALSO WANNA ADD 2 THAT UCEIVLIFE(TONY)SAID HE'D ONLY B HIT'N UP UR MOSSES SHOW F Se-Se-SERIO WOULD B THEIR PERFORMIN,CUZ HE REALLY DIGS THAT FOOL HELLA.ESPECIALLY W/THAT CHARLIE BROWN SHIRT HE ALWAYS B WEARIN & THEM OVERLY WASHED DICKIES OF HIS :roflmao: N E WAYS,WE ALL LOOKIN FORWORD TO THIS SHOW & I MYSELF WOULD LIKE 2 PROLLY DEBUTE MY CAR THEIR.GOOD LOOKIN BRO'S PEACE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 17 2009, 01:53 AM~12730973
> *WADDUPP LOWCOS,& DAMN HAS NICK B'N M.I.A. 4 A MINUTE.N E WAYS I'D ALSO WANNA ADD 2 THAT UCEIVLIFE(TONY)SAID HE'D  ONLY B HIT'N UP UR MOSSES SHOW F Se-Se-SERIO WOULD B THEIR PERFORMIN,CUZ HE REALLY DIGS THAT FOOL HELLA.ESPECIALLY W/THAT CHARLIE BROWN SHIRT HE ALWAYS B WEARIN & THEM OVERLY WASHED DICKIES OF HIS :roflmao:   N E WAYS,WE ALL LOOKIN FORWORD TO THIS SHOW & I MYSELF WOULD LIKE 2 PROLLY DEBUTE MY CAR THEIR.GOOD LOOKIN BRO'S PEACE :biggrin:
> *


Ya so did I until :uh: :uh:  can't wait to see the car thought good thing you already have your model lined up :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Jan 16 2009, 11:34 PM~12730489
> *what up lowriderz . i heard a rumor that lowrider magazine is going to be there at the lowcos car show in june 14. to judge the cars is that true
> *


THEY WILL INDEED  BE </span> THERE


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 17 2009, 10:46 AM~12731981
> *THEY WILL INDEED  BE </span> THERE
> *


TTT lowcos doin it big


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jan 17 2009, 09:52 AM~12732023
> *TTT lowcos doin it big
> *


x2,000,000


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 17 2009, 03:14 AM~12731002
> *Ya so did I until  :uh:  :uh:    can't wait to see the car thought good thing you already have your model lined up :biggrin:
> *


EY TONE I KNOW I GOT MY MODEL LINED UP(U KNOW WHO IT IS :biggrin: ) F U NEED HELP LOOKIN FOR 1 TO POSE FOR UR RIDE,I FOUND THE PERFECT CHICK 4 U


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

whoa, big tone, you are a little weird.


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 17 2009, 03:48 PM~12734358
> *EY TONE I KNOW I GOT MY MODEL LINED UP(U KNOW WHO IT IS :biggrin: )    F U NEED HELP LOOKIN FOR 1 TO POSE FOR UR RIDE,I FOUND THE PERFECT CHICK 4 U
> 
> 
> ...


this is why i stay away from euros :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 17 2009, 02:48 PM~12734358
> *EY TONE I KNOW I GOT MY MODEL LINED UP(U KNOW WHO IT IS :biggrin: )    F U NEED HELP LOOKIN FOR 1 TO POSE FOR UR RIDE,I FOUND THE PERFECT CHICK 4 U
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE keep YOUR GAY PORN pics to yourself i like INNIES not OUTIES fool i thought you knew


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 17 2009, 02:53 AM~12730973
> *WADDUPP LOWCOS,& DAMN HAS NICK B'N M.I.A. 4 A MINUTE.N E WAYS I'D ALSO WANNA ADD 2 THAT UCEIVLIFE(TONY)SAID HE'D  ONLY B HIT'N UP UR MOSSES SHOW F Se-Se-SERIO WOULD B THEIR PERFORMIN,CUZ HE REALLY DIGS THAT FOOL HELLA.ESPECIALLY W/THAT CHARLIE BROWN SHIRT HE ALWAYS B WEARIN & THEM OVERLY WASHED DICKIES OF HIS :roflmao:
> N E WAYS,WE ALL LOOKIN FORWORD TO THIS SHOW & I MYSELF WOULD LIKE 2 PROLLY DEBUTE MY CAR THEIR.GOOD LOOKIN BRO'S PEACE :biggrin:
> *




EVERY SINCE THA FIRST SHOW NOW I ALWAYS WEAR THREE FLOWERS IN MY HAIR AND COOL WATER COLON CAUSE I WANNA B LIKE MIKLO I MEAN SERIO
:roflmao: :roflmao: HIZ MY MYSPACE BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 17 2009, 06:06 PM~12735739
> *EVERY SINCE THA FIRST SHOW NOW I ALWAYS WEAR THREE FLOWERS IN MY HAIR AND COOL WATER COLON CAUSE I WANNA B LIKE MIKLO I MEAN SERIO
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: HIZ MY MYSPACE BUDDY  :biggrin:
> *


hey holmes you lookin at my ranfla? don't you know who i am ese? they won't play me on the radio


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 17 2009, 06:48 PM~12735621
> *DUDE keep YOUR GAY PORN pics to yourself i like INNIES not OUTIES fool i thought you knew
> *


SORRY TONE,HERE U GO









THATS MORE LIKE IT. THEY CAL ME SE-SE-SERIO,THEY DONT PLAY ME ON THE RA-RA-RADIO :roflmao:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 17 2009, 10:32 PM~12737446
> *SORRY TONE,HERE U GO
> 
> 
> ...


damn that pole has a bad bend in it :nono: :nono:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 17 2009, 09:32 PM~12737446
> *SORRY TONE,HERE U GO
> 
> 
> ...


Ill take a big girl all day long befroe i resort to GAY PORN like yourself


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 17 2009, 10:43 PM~12737903
> *Ill take a big girl all day long befroe i resort to GAY PORN like yourself
> *


WHOA. U GUYS ARE INTO WEIRD SHIT


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

[quote=BIGTONY,Jan 17 2009, 11:43 PM~12737903


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 17 2009, 03:48 PM~12734358
> *EY TONE I KNOW I GOT MY MODEL LINED UP(U KNOW WHO IT IS :biggrin: )    F U NEED HELP LOOKIN FOR 1 TO POSE FOR UR RIDE,I FOUND THE PERFECT CHICK 4 U
> 
> 
> ...


is this low low jen 
:banghead: :barf: :barf:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 17 2009, 11:43 PM~12737903
> *Ill take a big girl all day long befroe i resort to GAY PORN like yourself
> *


 :uh: UHHHHHH GAY PORN?U POSTED THE ****** DJ PIC 1st ***********.IM JUS FIGHTING FIRE W/FIRE.GUESS U'S THA **** :biggrin: & SO WHAT F I COLLECT GAY PORN :roflmao: U COLLECT NECROFELIC KIDDIE PORN.SAME DIFFERANCE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

what topic am i reading. this doesnt sound like moses lake.


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 18 2009, 06:39 PM~12742745
> *what topic am i reading.  this doesnt sound like moses lake.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 18 2009, 06:39 PM~12742745
> *what topic am i reading.  this doesnt sound like moses lake.
> *


SORRY BRO,JUS FUCKIN W/BIG TONE. MOSSES LAKE THOUGH IS GONNA BE OFF THE CHAIN THOUGH,& SOME NEW RIDES MIGHT B OUT THIS YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 18 2009, 09:25 PM~12745129
> *SORRY BRO,JUS FUCKIN W/BIG TONE.      MOSSES LAKE THOUGH IS GONNA BE OFF THE CHAIN THOUGH,& SOME NEW RIDES MIGHT B OUT THIS YEAR :thumbsup:
> *


cool. we need to see new rides every year. that would help. pm me with a price to dj for the day.


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

what coler you paintin your 64 grumpy???


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 19 2009, 04:35 PM~12750773
> *what coler you paintin your 64 grumpy???
> *


Pink with silver flames :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 19 2009, 02:35 PM~12750773
> *what coler you paintin your 64 grumpy???
> *


SAME COLOR BLUE. TAKIN IT NEXT WEEKEND. IM JUST DROPPIN IT OFF AND TELLIN THE PAINTER TO DO WHATEVER.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 19 2009, 03:38 PM~12751246
> *WHATEVER COOL SHIT IS IN. I WISH I WAS MORE LIKE GRUMPY.  MONEY, RESPECT, A GREAT CAR CLUB MEMBER, AND HE TAKES CARE OF A LARGE FAMILY AND DOESN'T CLOWN PEOPLE ALL THE TIME LIKE I DO.  I SHOULD PUNCH MYSELF IN THE BALLS BECAUSE I'M A DROOLER. DER. :0
> *


DON'T BE SO HARD ON YOURSELF. I'M GONNA PAINT IT THE CAME COLOR OF BLUE. THANKS FOR BEING SO KIND WITH YOUR WORDS. 

:guns: :buttkick: :burn: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 19 2009, 04:55 PM~12751422
> *SAME COLOR BLUE.  TAKIN IT NEXT WEEKEND.  IM JUST DROPPIN IT OFF AND TELLIN THE PAINTER TO DO WHATEVER.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 19 2009, 05:59 PM~12751453
> *DON'T BE SO HARD ON YOURSELF.  I'M GONNA PAINT IT THE CAME COLOR OF BLUE.  THANKS FOR BEING SO KIND WITH YOUR WORDS.
> 
> :guns:  :buttkick:  :burn:  :banghead:  :rant:
> *


lol calm down Grump it was a joke, no need to get all arrogant


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

here we go again great!!! :uh: lets get back to the show


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 19 2009, 04:20 PM~12751637
> *lol calm down Grump it was a joke, no need to get all arrogant
> *


im not being arrogant but you always have something to say about me. keep me and anything i say or do out of your mind. leave me alone.


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 19 2009, 05:55 PM~12751965
> *here we go again great!!!  :uh:  lets get back to the show
> *


is lifestyle really bringin cars up??? i want to see LA women,Aladdin,Dressed to kill.. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 19 2009, 07:07 PM~12752092
> *im not being arrogant but you always have something to say about me.  keep me and anything i say or do out of your mind.  leave me alone.
> *


Ok sorry thought you could take a joke. Guess things never change


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 19 2009, 05:14 PM~12752170
> *is lifestyle really bringin cars up??? i want to see LA women,Aladdin,Dressed to kill.. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


we r in negotiations. 

lowrider magazine will be there. also, andy from adex is working with us and we are giving out the adex award. a plexiglass see-through, adex dump. the adex award terms will be posted soon.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 19 2009, 07:23 PM~12752272
> *we r in  negotiations.
> 
> lowrider magazine will be there.  also, andy from adex is working with us and we are giving out the adex award.  a plexiglass see-through, adex dump.  the adex award terms will be posted soon.
> ...


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

sweet i want!!


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 19 2009, 06:23 PM~12752272
> *we r in  negotiations.
> 
> lowrider magazine will be there.  also, andy from adex is working with us and we are giving out the adex award.  a plexiglass see-through, adex dump.  the adex award terms will be posted soon.
> ...


thats off the hook :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

wow thats a sweet lookin award,,whats it gonna be for? best set up ?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 19 2009, 05:23 PM~12752272
> *we r in  negotiations.
> 
> lowrider magazine will be there.  also, andy from adex is working with us and we are giving out the adex award.  a plexiglass see-through, adex dump.  the adex award terms will be posted soon.
> ...


Those r tight i have one in my collection :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 19 2009, 08:35 PM~12753052
> *Those r tight i have one in my collection :biggrin:
> *


Baller


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 19 2009, 07:28 PM~12753822
> *Baller
> *


It was a gift from Andy/Adex  :biggrin:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 19 2009, 08:52 PM~12754312
> *It was a gift from Andy/Adex   :biggrin:
> *


tony has all the toys :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 19 2009, 09:52 PM~12754312
> *It was a gift from Andy/Adex   :biggrin:
> *


My birthday is in may. :cheesy:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Jan 19 2009, 09:06 PM~12754606
> *tony has all the toys :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO HE DONT :biggrin: (EY TONE,TOO TALL ES MIA)


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 19 2009, 06:23 PM~12752272
> *we r in  negotiations.
> 
> lowrider magazine will be there.  also, andy from adex is working with us and we are giving out the adex award.  a plexiglass see-through, adex dump.  the adex award terms will be posted soon.
> ...


 DAMN!!!!!!!NICE ADEX :worship:


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Grumpy how many radical hoppers are gonna b in moses? :biggrin:


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

and yes Big Tony my radical chipper will b there...how bout yours? hno:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Everything keeps going the way it's been going, I will be ready by then!


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 19 2009, 07:23 PM~12752272
> *we r in  negotiations.
> 
> lowrider magazine will be there.  also, andy from adex is working with us and we are giving out the adex award.  a plexiglass see-through, adex dump.  the adex award terms will be posted soon.
> ...


Wow were do I get a ticket :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 19 2009, 11:28 PM~12757206
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



we are gonna have ours engraved with the show and the award. yes, best hydraulic install is what we are shooting for.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 19 2009, 06:23 PM~12752272
> *we r in  negotiations.
> 
> lowrider magazine will be there.  also, andy from adex is working with us and we are giving out the adex award.  a plexiglass see-through, adex dump.  the adex award terms will be posted soon.
> ...


that's what's up!! what up lowcos!!


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jan 20 2009, 07:11 PM~12765463
> *that's what's up!! what up lowcos!!
> *


----------



## PinkSock (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 20 2009, 12:28 AM~12757206
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SHOW OFF :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jan 20 2009, 07:11 PM~12765463
> *that's what's up!! what up lowcos!!
> *


whats up. u guys need to shoot through on the way out of town for at leaST A DAY


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 20 2009, 10:23 PM~12768005
> *whats up.  u guys need to shoot through on the way out of town for at leaST A DAY
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

whats upper


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

here is the pre reg link again


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 19 2009, 11:44 PM~12756259
> *NO HE DONT :biggrin: (EY TONE,TOO TALL ES MIA)
> *


somtimes yes he does.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2009, 08:38 PM~12657645
> *
> JULY 18TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
> JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

here is the link for pre registration

http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dffpsxrp_0f9rtzbdf


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 23 2009, 07:40 AM~12791118
> *here is the link for pre registration
> 
> http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dffpsxrp_0f9rtzbdf
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

shit, its almost feb.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 24 2009, 09:43 AM~12801483
> *
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

yah did i


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 25 2009, 02:03 AM~12807587
> *yah did i
> *


To many cocktails??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 20 2009, 04:57 AM~12757917
> *we are gonna have ours engraved with the show and the award.  yes, best hydraulic install is what we are shooting for.
> *


best award ever!!!! very nice work


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 25 2009, 09:35 AM~12808577
> *best award ever!!!! very nice work
> *


thank you


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 20 2009, 05:57 AM~12757917
> *we are gonna have ours engraved with the show and the award.  yes, best hydraulic install is what we are shooting for.
> *


 can i show my shit and hop it?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 25 2009, 07:31 PM~12812957
> *can i show my shit and hop it?
> *


most definately. we encourage


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

should we tell people about the beer garden? ooh shit i just did! :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

tell them to get drunk @ the show and drive home :uh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 25 2009, 09:59 PM~12814719
> *should we tell people about the beer garden? ooh shit i just did! :biggrin:
> *



we will have a beer tent that will be fully stocked and ready to go all day. we have aquired more inside space. the first pre reg'ers will get the best placement. The pre-reg is critical to keep the clubs together because nort everyone rolls in together. lets get them comin. also, vendor booths are only $100 and they come with glass display cases and partitions. 



the pre registration form can be found at the link in my signature.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 26 2009, 09:35 AM~12817267
> *tell them to get drunk @ the show and drive home :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 26 2009, 10:35 AM~12817267
> *tell them to get drunk @ the show and drive home :uh:
> *


As long as people can control themselves it will be fine but alcohol= bigger egos and fights.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 26 2009, 05:56 PM~12821434
> *As long as people can control themselves it will be fine but alcohol= bigger egos and fights.
> *


dont worry we have lots of security it will be safe for everone and there kids it gonna be a nw show where we all get along and chill together the way we did last year just how it should be :biggrin:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 26 2009, 06:25 PM~12822356
> *dont worry we have lots of security it will be safe for  everone and there kids it gonna be a nw show where we all get along and chill together the way we did last year just how it should be  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 26 2009, 06:25 PM~12822356
> *dont worry we have lots of security it will be safe for  everone and there kids it gonna be a nw show where we all get along and chill together the way we did last year just how it should be  :biggrin:
> *


you are right. we will have lots of security, and the nw. usually has a good attitude and i think the riders respect us and their won't be any issues.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 26 2009, 08:25 PM~12822356
> *dont worry we have lots of security it will be safe for  everone and there kids it gonna be a nw show where we all get along and chill together the way we did last year just how it should be  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 26 2009, 08:32 PM~12823224
> *
> *



how far is it from portland to were the show is going to take place at


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

like 4 to 5 hours


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Jan 26 2009, 09:42 PM~12825079
> *how far is it from portland to were the show is going to take place at
> *


ITS 100 MILES FROM YAKIMA IF THAT HELPS.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

whats the hopp looking like? prizes, rules?


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jan 27 2009, 10:16 AM~12828420
> *whats the hopp looking like? prizes, rules?
> *


500 bucks for each class must have 3 cars per class for full payout. And we are workin on updated rules


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

At our meeting this sunday im gonna try and get a estimated count for how many cars we're bringing... Hopefully we can still get some indoor space hows it looking??


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE! MISSED IT LAST YEAR NOT THIS TIME!

THIS SHOULD BE ONE OF THE BEST SHOW OF 09"

KEEPING THE NW LOWRIDEING STRONG BIGG PROPS!!
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 27 2009, 01:00 PM~12830587
> *At our meeting this sunday im gonna try and get a estimated count for how many cars we're bringing... Hopefully we can still get some indoor space hows it looking??
> *


we have been getting pre reg forms all month. to ensure the inside location, click on the link in my signature, print off the form, and mail it back to me with $35. many others have sent theirs. as a matter of fact, we took a club deposit for one whole building.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Jan 28 2009, 12:07 AM~12834312
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


good job getting your avitar wax.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

sup fat nerds :0


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

what up lowcos!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 28 2009, 10:20 PM~12843556
> *sup fat nerds :0
> *


Did you retire?


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 28 2009, 08:20 PM~12843556
> *sup fat nerds :0
> *




KETTLE......BLACK :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 29 2009, 01:57 PM~12850855
> *KETTLE......BLACK :uh:
> *


Don't you mean KETTLE CORN for him TOO LOL


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 28 2009, 08:20 PM~12843556
> *sup fat nerds :0
> *


ho ho ho :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 29 2009, 02:03 PM~12850898
> *Don't you mean KETTLE CORN for him TOO LOL
> *


yes i do. 



the pre reg forms are starting to roll in. people should start to send them so the spots are saved.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 28 2009, 08:20 PM~12843556
> *sup fat nerds :0
> *


 :uh: WHO'S HE TALKING TOO...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Hmm...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 31 2009, 12:34 AM~12865234
> *Hmm...
> *


WHATS UP LONGROOF


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jan 28 2009, 09:20 PM~12843556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

GRUMPY SENT U A PM


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

last year.....................


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

ice box is da shit!! :biggrin: i hope it dosent rain on sat night like last year...this could be one of the best cruises ever...moses lake has perfect set up for cruise..no one ways!!! :cheesy:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jan 31 2009, 01:05 PM~12868239
> *last year.....................
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good shot


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 31 2009, 09:54 AM~12866808
> *GRUMPY SENT U A PM
> *


sent you one back


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 29 2009, 01:43 AM~12846136
> *Did you retire?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 31 2009, 11:24 PM~12872177
> *:yessad:
> *


Give me back my caprice then LOL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 1 2009, 01:52 AM~12872566
> *Give me back my caprice then LOL
> *


You didnt _give_ it to me so I can _sell_ it back to you. :yessad:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 31 2009, 11:24 PM~12872177
> *:yessad:
> *


quit bullshitting or i will tell everyone what u r doin right now.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 1 2009, 08:33 AM~12873167
> *quit bullshitting or i will tell everyone what u r doin right now.
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 29 2009, 12:43 AM~12846136
> *Did you retire?
> *



then give me back those "ass shots", you took of me in Yakima !!!

now i feel used................and dirty............you bastard Nick !!!!!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 1 2009, 07:21 AM~12873130
> *You didnt give it to me so I can sell it back to you.  :yessad:
> *


Damn you must have retired  mutha fucka fall down and bump your head so you can start thinking right again


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

MAN GOTTA LOVE THE NW :roflmao: 
ALL IN GOOD FUN! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Feb 1 2009, 08:33 AM~12873167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf I forgot about that, that shit was funny lol



> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 1 2009, 11:20 AM~12873997
> *Damn you must have retired   mutha fucka fall down and bump your head so you can start thinking right again
> *


Im done with my cars and videos for a bit, Im taking over my kids local PTA.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 1 2009, 10:53 AM~12874257
> *:nosad:
> wtf I forgot about that, that shit was funny lol
> Im done with my cars and videos for a bit, Im taking over my kids local PTA.
> *


Coo do your thing not sure if the pta gunna be ready for you LOL let me knwo if you really wanna sell the car i may scoop it back?


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

down with the steelers!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 1 2009, 11:53 AM~12874257
> *:nosad:
> wtf I forgot about that, that shit was funny lol
> Im done with my cars and videos for a bit, Im taking over my kids local PTA.
> *


you know you have enough footage for one more!! some make us happy mr pta :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 1 2009, 10:53 AM~12874257
> *:nosad:
> wtf I forgot about that, that shit was funny lol
> Im done with my cars and videos for a bit, Im taking over my kids local PTA.
> *





liar......im gonna say somethin unless u start acting right.  :biggrin: :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

i didnt care who won the superbowl. it was a great game and the seahawks wernt in it so we will see what's up next year.


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 1 2009, 03:07 PM~12875644
> *liar......im gonna say somethin unless u start acting right.    :biggrin:  :0
> *


 hno: :buttkick:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 1 2009, 12:53 PM~12874257
> *:nosad:
> wtf I forgot about that, that shit was funny lol
> Im done with my cars and videos for a bit, Im taking over my kids local PTA.
> *


Are you building a donk?


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Feb 1 2009, 12:33 PM~12874096
> *MAN GOTTA LOVE THE NW :roflmao:
> ALL IN GOOD FUN! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 1 2009, 04:07 PM~12875644
> *liar......im gonna say somethin unless u start acting right.    :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Feb 1 2009, 08:26 PM~12878037
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what r u laughing about fatboy, you're with him.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Feb 1 2009, 12:41 PM~12874468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no a mini van foo, pta car pool foo


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 1 2009, 09:47 PM~12878910
> *ill never sell that
> hopefully i have enough time in between filed trip videos
> hno:
> ...


Thats what i like to hear


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 1 2009, 10:49 PM~12878923
> *Thats what i like to hear
> *


maybe not fix it anytime soon, but i rather let it rust even more than it is then sell it. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 1 2009, 09:54 PM~12878960
> *maybe not fix it anytime soon, but i rather let it rust even more than it is then sell it. :biggrin:
> *


I hope them wheels arent rusting away in the trunk LOL joey need to come grab them too


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 1 2009, 11:12 PM~12879096
> *I hope them wheels arent rusting away in the trunk LOL joey need to come grab them too
> *


they in the garage


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 1 2009, 11:47 PM~12878910
> *ill never sell that
> hopefully i have enough time in between filed trip videos
> hno:
> ...


Sneek peek of Nicks new low low van


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 31 2009, 07:46 AM~12865972
> *WHATS UP LONGROOF
> *


Chillin... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 2 2009, 12:17 AM~12879554
> *Sneek peek of Nicks new low low van
> 
> 
> ...


come on now fat boy, nothing never bigger than 14's


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 2 2009, 07:52 AM~12880796
> *come on now fat boy, nothing never bigger than 14's
> *


hey noah, are you building an ark and joey is looking for his other half so he can board the ark.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 2 2009, 09:12 AM~12880922
> *hey noah, are you building an ark and joey is looking for his other half so he can board the ark.
> *


i'm on a diet fooo.. wait tell this summer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Feb 2 2009, 09:15 AM~12881323
> *i'm on  a diet fooo.. wait tell this summer!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 







:biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 2 2009, 10:50 AM~12881548
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


u 4get the beard on that fool..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Feb 2 2009, 09:57 AM~12881630
> *u 4get the beard on that fool..
> *


U have a beard now :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 2 2009, 09:52 AM~12880796
> *come on now fat boy, nothing never bigger than 14's
> *


lol, I am getting a beer belly


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Feb 2 2009, 09:57 AM~12881630
> *u 4get the beard on that fool..
> *


when did u get a beard.


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 2 2009, 12:17 AM~12879554
> *Sneek peek of Nicks new low low van
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS GANSTA NICK,ALL U NEED TO FIND A BROTHA WITH A MOWHAWK TO DRIVE U AROUND IN THE VAN













& WHILE YOU AT IT,PICK NE UP IN PASCO MY NINJA :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 2 2009, 09:39 PM~12888743
> *THAT SHIT IS GANSTA NICK,ALL U NEED TO FIND A BROTHA WITH A MOWHAWK TO DRIVE U AROUND IN THE VAN
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT??????MATCHIN WHEELS?????????THATS OG TRIPLE OG MY NINJAS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 2 2009, 08:40 PM~12887587
> *when did u get a beard.
> *


na fat fat fat fat fat tony.......


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 2 2009, 07:52 AM~12880796
> *come on now fat boy, nothing never bigger than 14's
> *


 It's on 13's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Feb 2 2009, 08:48 PM~12888893
> *na fat fat fat fat fat tony.......
> *


MUTHFUCKA get the damn CHICKEN WING out you mouth so you stop STU STU STU STUDERING


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

SO, HOW ARE THOSE PRE REG FORMS COMING ALONG EVERYBODY. WE NEED TO START GETTING THIS HANDLED.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

YOU GUYS SHOULD TRY TO GET ROLLIN DVDS TO GO FILM THE EVENT &
THE HOP


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 3 2009, 10:42 PM~12900322
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD TRY TO GET ROLLIN DVDS TO GO FILM THE EVENT &
> THE HOP
> *


Yea thats a good idea, I'll give him a call.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

PICKED UP A FEW NEW VENDOR BOOTHS YESTERDAY. WE WILL HAVE THE SICKEST PAINTERS, CLOTHING, AND FOOD AVAILABLE. THIS IS A TOTALLY RE-VAMPED SHOW AND IT'S SO FAR ADVANCED FROM OUR OTHER SHOWS. IF INTERESTED IN A BOOTH, P.M. ME. ITS ALL INDOORS WTH DISPLAY CASES AND DIVIDERS


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 3 2009, 08:47 AM~12891839
> *SO, HOW ARE THOSE PRE REG FORMS COMING ALONG EVERYBODY.  WE NEED TO START GETTING THIS HANDLED.
> *


WERE HAVING A CLUB MEETING THIS SUNDAY,,I PRINTED A FEW OF THEM OUT SO THEY CAN GET STARTED ON THEM,,,


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 4 2009, 11:14 AM~12904468
> *WERE HAVING A CLUB MEETING THIS SUNDAY,,I PRINTED A FEW OF THEM OUT SO THEY CAN GET STARTED ON THEM,,,
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sounds good


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 3 2009, 10:42 PM~12900322
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD TRY TO GET ROLLIN DVDS TO GO FILM THE EVENT &
> THE HOP
> *


why? you guys bring out hoppers?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 4 2009, 08:00 PM~12909114
> *why? you guys bring out hoppers?
> *


LOL !!!!!



HERE WE GO,, :uh:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 4 2009, 07:00 PM~12909114
> *why? you guys bring out hoppers?
> *



WOW!!!!!! AREADY HATING!!!!! SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW LOWCOS...WELL BE THERE WITH CARS TO SHOW THE SUPPORT...AND THE HATERZ HATE ON :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

AH SHIT HERE WE GO


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

ANY WORD ON LIFESTYLE C.C. MAKIN AN APPERANCE??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 4 2009, 09:33 PM~12911220
> *WOW!!!!!! AREADY HATING!!!!! SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW LOWCOS...WELL BE THERE WITH CARS TO SHOW THE SUPPORT...AND THE HATERZ HATE ON :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 4 2009, 09:00 PM~12909114
> *why? you guys bring out hoppers?
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Feb 4 2009, 09:49 PM~12911419
> *ANY WORD ON LIFESTYLE  C.C.  MAKIN AN APPERANCE??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


we are in last last stage of negotiations but it doesn't look like it's gonna be feasible to do. we are working on some cool alternatives though. will keep you guys posted.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 5 2009, 10:14 AM~12913549
> *we are in last last stage of negotiations but it doesn't look like it's gonna be feasible to do.  we are working on some cool alternatives though.  will keep you guys posted.
> *


like the last two years 503 TOW"IN will be there to surport the loco's.first year we towed one car up there and secound year we went in our personal car.so if anybody wants to go up there from PORTLAND area gives us a call # on bottom of page.we can take two cars.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 4 2009, 08:00 PM~12909114
> *why? you guys bring out hoppers?
> *


i dont think hes tryin to start anything he was just wonderin if you guys were bringin hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Feb 5 2009, 01:10 PM~12916171
> *i dont think hes tryin to start anything he was just wonderin if you guys were bringin hoppers :biggrin:
> *



personally, i've never seen the Puro Locos show up with less than five or six hoppers !!!

serious tho :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 5 2009, 12:30 PM~12915768
> *like the last two years 503 TOW"IN will be there to surport the loco's.first year we towed one car up there and secound year we went in our personal car.so if anybody wants to go up there from PORTLAND area gives us a call # on bottom of page.we can take two cars.
> *


 our new little crew will be getting ahold of you for sure this year Capone, 
ah-ight !!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

whuttup butcher?


:biggrin: 


anything new for this year????

see ya,,what ya guys do with 1sikmc? i havent heard from him?


did ya guys lock him up in his garage and mad him paint...lol p
peace bro


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

APRIL 25TH THE N.W. TOUR SET IT OFF DATE  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 4 2009, 09:29 PM~12910308
> *LOL !!!!!
> HERE WE GO,, :uh:
> *


NAH HOMIE HERE YOU GO


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 4 2009, 10:33 PM~12911220
> *WOW!!!!!! AREADY HATING!!!!! SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW LOWCOS...WELL BE THERE WITH CARS TO SHOW THE SUPPORT...AND THE HATERZ HATE ON :biggrin:
> *


HATING I GUESS. I JUST ASKED A QUESTION NUMB SKULL TO SEE IF ITS GONNA BE A LIVE SHOW. OK.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Feb 5 2009, 02:10 PM~12916171
> *i dont think hes tryin to start anything he was just wonderin if you guys were bringin hoppers :biggrin:
> *


EXACTLY HOMIE GAME RECOGNIZE GAME.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 5 2009, 06:40 PM~12918839
> *personally, i've never seen the Puro Locos show up with less than five or six hoppers !!!
> 
> serious tho  :biggrin:
> *


NO SHIT MIKE!! AT MY SHOW AT PORTLAND MEDOWS THEY HAD LIKE 10.WITH THAT BIENG SAID, I OPENED A CLASS AT THE LAST MINUTE TO MAKE SURE THEY WON SOME MONEY TOO. I KNOW HOW THEY GET DOWN.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

what it dew Killa !! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 5 2009, 06:03 PM~12919087
> *whuttup butcher?
> :biggrin:
> anything new for this year????
> ...



ya homie, Big Shayne's doin' Big things !!

we've got a little "clique" put together for this year, we'll be at all the shows, representing the N.W. !!

as far as anything new, naw- you know me homie.......

just a dumb ol' mini trucker !!! stuck in the 70's !!

peace......D- :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 5 2009, 08:37 PM~12920250
> *what it dew Killa !!  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS GOIN ON MAN, HOPE ALLS WELL.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 5 2009, 08:22 PM~12920066
> *NO SHIT MIKE!! AT MY SHOW AT PORTLAND MEDOWS THEY HAD LIKE 10.WITH THAT BIENG SAID, I OPENED A CLASS AT THE LAST MINUTE TO MAKE SURE THEY WON SOME MONEY TOO. I KNOW HOW THEY GET DOWN.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL B ROLLIN IN DEEP :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 5 2009, 08:52 PM~12920412
> *ya homie, Big Shayne's doin' Big things !!
> 
> we've got a little "clique" put together for this year, we'll be at all the shows, representing the N.W. !!
> ...


thats tight,,cant wait !!!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 5 2009, 07:44 PM~12918886
> *our new little crew will be getting ahold of you for sure this year Capone,
> ah-ight !!
> 
> ...


anytime first come first serve.i'll take one from each crew or two from a crew.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 5 2009, 08:22 PM~12920066
> *NO SHIT MIKE!! AT MY SHOW AT PORTLAND MEDOWS THEY HAD LIKE 10.WITH THAT BIENG SAID, I OPENED A CLASS AT THE LAST MINUTE TO MAKE SURE THEY WON SOME MONEY TOO. I KNOW HOW THEY GET DOWN.
> *


damn i hope thats how everyone rolles into moses!! this could be the best show ever :biggrin:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Feb 6 2009, 01:03 PM~12927390
> *damn i hope thats how everyone rolles into moses!! this could be the best show ever :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 5 2009, 07:22 PM~12920066
> *NO SHIT MIKE!! AT MY SHOW AT PORTLAND MEDOWS THEY HAD LIKE 10.WITH THAT BIENG SAID, I OPENED A CLASS AT THE LAST MINUTE TO MAKE SURE THEY WON SOME MONEY TOO. I KNOW HOW THEY GET DOWN.
> *




i sent you that pm back dog.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

REMEMBER, LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THIS EVENT LIVE. I TALKED WITH JOE RAY THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND WE COOKED UP A FEW NEW IDEAS AS WELL. THIS IS THE SHOW TO BE AT. JUST LIKE LAST YEAR, IF THERE ARE OTHER SHOWS TOGO TO, THE LOWCOS WILL BE THERE. JUST LET US KNOW YOUR DATE, AND WE WILL BE THERE.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 5 2009, 06:44 PM~12918886
> *our new little crew will be getting ahold of you for sure this year Capone,
> ah-ight !!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 6 2009, 10:41 PM~12931895
> *REMEMBER, LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THIS EVENT LIVE.  I TALKED WITH JOE RAY THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND WE COOKED UP A FEW NEW IDEAS AS WELL.  THIS IS THE SHOW TO BE AT. JUST LIKE LAST YEAR, IF THERE ARE OTHER SHOWS TOGO TO, THE LOWCOS WILL BE THERE.  JUST LET US KNOW YOUR DATE, AND WE WILL BE THERE.
> *


I know UCE Portland is planning the trip again this year. With more members and more cars.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> REMEMBER, LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THIS EVENT LIVE. I TALKED WITH JOE RAY THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND WE COOKED UP A FEW NEW IDEAS AS WELL. THIS IS THE SHOW TO BE AT. JUST LIKE LAST YEAR, IF THERE ARE OTHER SHOWS TOGO TO, THE LOWCOS WILL BE THERE. JUST LET US KNOW YOUR DATE, AND WE WILL BE THERE. </span>
> [/quot<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>e]
> 
> 
> YOU KNOW WE'LL B THERE GONNA BE BUSY 4 SOME OF US GOING 2 SAN BERNARDINO THAN THA NEXT WEEKEND MOSES LAKE CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> > REMEMBER, LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THIS EVENT LIVE. I TALKED WITH JOE RAY THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND WE COOKED UP A FEW NEW IDEAS AS WELL. THIS IS THE SHOW TO BE AT. JUST LIKE LAST YEAR, IF THERE ARE OTHER SHOWS TOGO TO, THE LOWCOS WILL BE THERE. JUST LET US KNOW YOUR DATE, AND WE WILL BE THERE. </span>
> > [/quot<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>e]
> > YOU KNOW WE'LL B THERE GONNA BE BUSY 4 SOME OF US GOING 2 SAN BERNARDINO THAN THA NEXT WEEKEND MOSES LAKE CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 6 2009, 10:27 PM~12932216
> *:biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 7 2009, 08:59 AM~12933675
> *:0  :0  :0        :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW "CLIQUE" HOMIE.. :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 7 2009, 12:20 PM~12935166
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW "CLIQUE" HOMIE.. :biggrin:
> *



Thanks man, i'm not sayin' much about it, but Shayne's got big plans for us !!
someone with too much time on thier hands,
could prolly figure it out !

but until it's "concrete", i can't let the cat out the bag !! :0 


looking forward to kicking it with you all this year homie !!

much respect all you "PURO LOCO" motha f-ers !!! :biggrin: 

...........D-


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

no problem,,,should have more info by 2marro on our next bbq's
are you guys willing to come down to eugene when we have our bbq?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 7 2009, 04:05 PM~12936455
> *no problem,,,should have more info by 2marro on our next bbq's
> are you guys willing to come down to eugene when we have our bbq?
> *



of coarse homie !!!!!!!!!! you don't even have to ask !!!

just post the date, i'll make a point to be sure and make it one of our
"priority" shows, ah-ight !! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

and i've never been to Eugene, so i'll need an address for a Map Quest.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 7 2009, 06:14 PM~12936500
> *and i've never been to Eugene, so i'll need an address for a Map Quest.
> *


the 503 tow truck has gps...


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 7 2009, 07:07 PM~12937616
> *the 503 tow truck has gps...
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 7 2009, 07:39 AM~12933416
> *MOSES LAKE WILL BE EXCITED TO SEE ALL OF SPENDING MONEY IN THEIR TOWN.  WE SHOULD GET THE KEY TO THE CITY OR SOMETHING HUH.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> > REMEMBER, LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THIS EVENT LIVE. I TALKED WITH JOE RAY THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND WE COOKED UP A FEW NEW IDEAS AS WELL. THIS IS THE SHOW TO BE AT. JUST LIKE LAST YEAR, IF THERE ARE OTHER SHOWS TOGO TO, THE LOWCOS WILL BE THERE. JUST LET US KNOW YOUR DATE, AND WE WILL BE THERE. </span>
> > [/quot<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>e]
> > YOU KNOW WE'LL B THERE GONNA BE BUSY 4 SOME OF US GOING 2 SAN BERNARDINO THAN THA NEXT WEEKEND MOSES LAKE CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Feb 7 2009, 09:56 PM~12938987
> *Don't forget Portland June 21st Oaks park.  Cool spot and great food.  June will be the trifecta of car shows
> *


*IM MAKIN PLANS TO GO  :biggrin: *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>
JULY 19TH SHOWTIME 
JULY 28TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

lowrider magazine will be there. also, andy from adex is working with us and we are giving out the adex award. a plexiglass see-through, adex dump. tHIS WILL BE GIVEN OUT FOR BEST HYDRAULICS AND WIL BE ENGRAVED


















[/quote]


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep'n lowriding alive!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

waadup big grape


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I SENT A PM TO JUST ABOUT EVERYBODY ON THIS TOPIC. I WANTED EVERYBODY TO HAVE A LIST OF SHOWS. IF YOU NEED HELP GETTING TO ANY OF THEM, WE HAVE A TRANSPORT TRUCK.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> lowrider magazine will be there. also, andy from adex is working with us and we are giving out the adex award. a plexiglass see-through, adex dump. tHIS WILL BE GIVEN OUT FOR BEST HYDRAULICS AND WIL BE ENGRAVED


[/quote]


:0


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 8 2009, 11:31 AM~12941463
> *I SENT A PM TO JUST ABOUT EVERYBODY ON THIS TOPIC.  I WANTED EVERYBODY TO HAVE A LIST OF SHOWS.  IF YOU NEED HELP GETTING TO ANY OF THEM, WE HAVE A TRANSPORT TRUCK.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHEN U GUYZ GONNA HAVE THE FLYERS READY


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

hey grumpy we need hotel motel info,,theres approx 30+ members and family going up there the night before so we can get some rest and maybe have a cruiz,,i just got back from our meeting,,,i handed out the registration forms,,
some of us might even leave friday night,,i know i am :biggrin: 
thanks bro


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

daym grumpy your all over this site ,,,like a virus,,,, :biggrin: 


DO WORK HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 8 2009, 03:36 PM~12943213
> *hey grumpy we need hotel motel info,,theres approx 30+ members and family going up there the night before so we can get some rest and maybe have a cruiz,,i just got back from our meeting,,,i handed out the registration forms,,
> some of us might even leave friday night,,i know i am  :biggrin:
> thanks bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt ya know ill be there,its just a toss up still whether or not im bringin blue,but you never know i might suprise a few of ya... :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 8 2009, 12:02 PM~12941841
> *WHEN U GUYZ GONNA HAVE THE FLYERS READY
> *




WE ARE WAITING ON ONE LAST SPECIAL GUEST TO ANSWER THIS WEEK AND WE ARE READY FOR FLYERS. LIFESTYLE C.C. WON'T BE ATTENDING. THEY HAD MADE COMMITMENTS EARLIER AD WERE TRYING TOWORK THEM OUT BUT IT'S A NO GO. WE HAVE A PLAN OF ATTACK FOR THAT IDEA NEXT YEAR. WE DO HOWEVER HAVE A BACKUP PLAN THAT WE WILL ANNOUNCE THIS WEEK.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

Shilo Inn-Moses Lakewww.shiloinns.com

1819 Kittleson Rd
Moses Lake, WA 98837
(509) 765-9317

Shilo Inn-Moses Lakewww.shiloinns.com

1819 Kittleson Rd
Moses Lake, WA 98837
(509) 765-9317

Super 8 Motel-Moses Lake - www.super8.com - (509) 765-8886 - 20 reviews

B. Motel 6 Moses Lake - www.motel6.com - (509) 766-0250 - 6 reviews

C. Ameristay Inn & Suites - www.ameristayinn.com - (509) 764-7500 - 13 reviews

D. Best Western-Lake Inn - www.bestwesternwashington.com - (509) 765-9211 - 32 reviews

E. Shilo Inn-Moses Lake - www.shiloinns.com - (509) 765-9317 - 44 reviews

F. Motel Oasis - www.moteloasisinn.com - (509) 765-8636 - 3 reviews

G. Lakeshore Resort Motel - www.lakeshoreresortmotel.com - (509) 765-9201 - More

H. Inn At Moses Lake - www.innatmoseslake.com - (509) 766-7000 - 12 reviews

I. Motel Imperial - images.leonardo.com - (509) 765-8626 - 1 review

J. Moses Lake Travelodge - www.travelodge.com - (509) 765-8631 - 6 reviews


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am sending my pre reg. today. Then I have to finish my car! hno:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

View My Video

Check this out !!!

the family's latest commercial !!!

now you know why they call me "THE BUTCHER" !!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 9 2009, 08:47 AM~12950011
> *View My Video
> 
> Check this out !!!
> ...


THE MASK LOOKS GOOD ON YA MIKE


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

jajajaja...thats comedy


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 9 2009, 08:19 AM~12949785
> *Shilo Inn-Moses Lakewww.shiloinns.com
> 
> 1819 Kittleson Rd
> ...



thanks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 9 2009, 09:21 AM~12950341
> *THE MASK LOOKS GOOD ON YA MIKE
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

looks like the gimp off pulp fiction!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 9 2009, 08:28 AM~12949852
> *I am sending my pre reg. today. Then I have to finish my car!  hno:
> *



start getting those pre reg forms in faster, we have just booked a whole building for a large club. we have new grass areas for the cars that wont make it in the indoors but indoors is always better.


----------



## SLICKSHEEZY (Apr 19, 2007)

"GIN & DEUCE" WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN THE NORTHWEST


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

What are the requirements for an indoor car?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 9 2009, 11:21 AM~12950341
> *THE MASK LOOKS GOOD ON YA MIKE
> *


mike you been hit'n the gym?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 10 2009, 01:47 PM~12964064
> *mike you been hit'n the gym?
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 10 2009, 03:14 PM~12964301
> *:biggrin:
> *


is that the grappler?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 10 2009, 09:02 AM~12961513
> *What are the requirements for an indoor car?
> *


pre reg, show up, and support the northwest. we have several buildings, although, 3 of them are full. there are 2 buildings left.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I guess I meant as far as fuel, batteries etc..


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 10 2009, 02:21 PM~12964352
> *is that the grappler?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good,mike i see you in here,you bringin the blazer.....


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 10 2009, 04:27 PM~12965471
> *sounds good,mike i see you in here,you bringin the blazer.....
> *



"OF COARSE" !!!!!


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the pm grumpy if this car of mine is done i will bring it 
but i'm there for sure!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

ay Grumpy I completely spaced it but I got a count for my club now do I got to fill out a pre-reg form for each of the cars or can we just pay for a section to be reserved for us and the owners can fill out the reg forms when we get over there?? I think we decided it would be nice to show outside, unless we are gonna be the only cats out there. Do you have any idea how many people are showing outside??


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 11 2009, 10:26 AM~12973183
> *ay Grumpy I completely spaced it but I got a count for my club now do I got to fill out a pre-reg form for each of the cars or can we just pay for a section to be reserved for us and the owners can fill out the reg forms when we get over there?? I think we decided it would be nice to show outside, unless we are gonna be the only cats out there. Do you have any idea how many people are showing outside??
> *


I DONT KNOW HOW MANY WILL BE OUTSIDE BUT YES, PLEASE JUST FILL OUT THE ONE FORM AND SEND THE DEPOSIT THAT WAY I CAN GIVE YOU GUYS GOOD GRASS POSITION ALL TOGETHER.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 11 2009, 07:51 PM~12978268
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

UPDATE PURO LOCOS hop and show has moved from July 18th to June 28th it will be held at The Washington co. fair complex more info to come soon


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

KNOCKIN THE BODYWORK OUT.THEN PAINT THEN AN ENTRY FORM THEN SE-SE-SERIO VIDEO SHOOT :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLICKSHEEZY_@Feb 9 2009, 11:20 PM~12958732
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THATS A BAD ASS RIDE GOOD JOB HOMIE ONE DAY WHEN I GROW UP I'M GONNA HAVE ONE LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 11 2009, 10:14 PM~12979346
> *DAMN THATS A BAD ASS RIDE GOOD JOB HOMIE ONE DAY WHEN I GROW UP I'M GONNA HAVE ONE LIKE THAT :biggrin:
> *


"WHEN I GROW UP" HAHAHHAHAAAAAAAAA....... I'VE B'N SAYIN THAT 4 TOO LONG ALSO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 11 2009, 09:28 PM~12978748
> *KNOCKIN THE BODYWORK OUT.THEN PAINT THEN AN ENTRY FORM THEN
> SE-SE-SERIO VIDEO SHOOT :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 11 2009, 10:15 PM~12979364
> *"WHEN I GROW UP"  HAHAHHAHAAAAAAAAA....... I'VE B'N SAYIN THAT 4 TOO LONG ALSO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: NEXT RIDE


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Feb 11 2009, 08:22 PM~12978665
> *UPDATE PURO LOCOS hop and show has moved from July 18th to June 28th it will be held at The Washington co. fair complex  more info to come soon
> *



we be der !! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Feb 11 2009, 08:22 PM~12978665
> *UPDATE PURO LOCOS hop and show has moved from July 18th to June 28th it will be held at The Washington co. fair complex  more info to come soon
> *


GOT IT.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 8 2009, 08:11 AM~12940762
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>
> JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
> 
> ...




JUST UPDATED PURO LOCOS DATE. THE PRE REGS ARE COMIN IN SMOOTHLY. THIS MAKES LIFE VERY ORGANIZED FOR US.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 11 2009, 08:09 PM~12978502
> *I DONT KNOW HOW MANY WILL BE OUTSIDE BUT YES, PLEASE JUST FILL OUT THE ONE FORM AND SEND THE DEPOSIT THAT WAY I CAN GIVE YOU GUYS GOOD GRASS POSITION ALL TOGETHER.
> *


ok will do boss


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

A CAR SHOW? WHERE?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2009, 05:31 PM~12986886
> *A CAR SHOW? WHERE?
> *


huh?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THE TRIPLE OG, LOWRIDER HALL OF FAME, TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING PIONEER KITA WILL BE ATTENDING THE MOSES LAKE SUPERSHOW IN FULL FORCE. 

FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE NO CLUE WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT, GO BACK TO SLEEP. KITA HAS AGREED TO ATTEND THE SHOW TO HELP DO HIS PART IN KEEPING THE GAME ALIVE IN THE GREAT NORTHWEST. LOWCOS CAR CLUB CONSIDERS THIS A GREAT HONOR.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

good job :thumbsup: that is a great honor.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

we in spokane on a thursday :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 12 2009, 11:10 PM~12990033
> *we in spokane on a thursday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



MUY CHINGON :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 12 2009, 11:10 PM~12990033
> *we in spokane on a thursday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




HOW COME I WASNT INVITED :angry: 
THATS IT,IM CALLIN A BOMB THREAT TO UR SHOW GRUMP :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 12 2009, 11:10 PM~12990033
> *we in spokane on a thursday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


just chillling


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 12 2009, 10:27 PM~12989555
> *THE TRIPLE OG, LOWRIDER HALL OF FAME, TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING PIONEER KITA WILL BE ATTENDING THE MOSES LAKE SUPERSHOW IN FULL FORCE.
> 
> FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE NO CLUE WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT, GO BACK TO SLEEP.  KITA HAS AGREED TO ATTEND THE SHOW TO HELP DO HIS PART IN KEEPING THE GAME ALIVE IN THE GREAT NORTHWEST.  LOWCOS CAR CLUB CONSIDERS THIS A GREAT HONOR.
> ...


UCE NORTHWEST CONSIDERS THIS A GREAT HONOR AS WELL
BIG UPS TO LOWCOS FOR GOING ABOVE AND BEYOND, ONE LOVE
U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Kita, one of the nicest riders I have ever me


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 12 2009, 10:18 PM~12990123
> *HOW COME I WASNT INVITED :angry:
> THATS IT,IM CALLIN A BOMB THREAT TO UR SHOW GRUMP :biggrin:
> *


we are callin in a bomb threat to your chonies. nick said you dont shower or wipe. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

LOWCOS CAR CLUB AND STREETSTARS WILL BE PRESENTING KITA WITH THE LOWRIDER LIFETIME ACHEIVEMENT AWARD.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 12 2009, 10:10 PM~12990033
> *we in spokane on a thursday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHY IS NICK DOUBLE FISTING DRINKS EVERY TIME HE ENDS UP ON THE INTERNET.


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

its going 2 be cracking in moses lake this year :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Feb 13 2009, 08:38 AM~12992163
> *its going  2  be cracking in moses lake this year :thumbsup:
> *


oh yes ,have somethin hot to the nose.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2009, 08:01 AM~12992366
> *oh yes ,have somethin hot to the nose.
> *


LOOKIN FORWARD TO SOME HOT HOP SHIT THIS YEAR.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT+Feb 12 2009, 11:18 PM~12990123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

With KITA and his crew coming and the level of coverage lowrider magazine is going to be doing i hope all that are attending have both the CAR and DISPLAY game tight, so we can show all of lowrider magazine's reader's that the NW dose have some of the most ridicules cars. I mean hearing it all over the internet is one thing but seeing it in print in lowrider is a whole nother thing :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

JUST CONFIRMED LUXURIOUS WILL BE BRINGING 3 VEHICLES


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Feb 13 2009, 02:02 PM~12994907
> *JUST CONFIRMED  LUXURIOUS WILL BE BRINGING 3 VEHICLES
> *


great to hear man thanks for the suport. Cant want to see ur guys cars!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Feb 13 2009, 01:02 PM~12994907
> *JUST CONFIRMED  LUXURIOUS WILL BE BRINGING 3 VEHICLES
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Feb 13 2009, 02:02 PM~12994907
> *JUST CONFIRMED  LUXURIOUS WILL BE BRINGING 3 VEHICLES
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 12 2009, 07:08 AM~12981840
> *JUST UPDATED PURO LOCOS DATE.  THE PRE REGS ARE COMIN IN SMOOTHLY.  THIS MAKES LIFE VERY ORGANIZED FOR US.
> *



Hey Grumpy Puro Locos hop is in June not July


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 13 2009, 08:14 AM~12992004
> *we are callin in a bomb threat to your chonies.  nick said you dont shower or wipe.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS WRONG WITH NOT SHOWERIN :dunno: & F I DONT WIPE ITS CUZ IM A TREE HUGGER & I HATE WASTING PAPER :biggrin: 









WAAAAAASSSSSSUUUUUUUPPPPPPPP LOWCOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SO FAR ITS GONNA BE A GOOD 1 & HOPE TO DEBUT MY A-TEAM VAN THEIR :biggrin: MUAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











LOOKIN GOOD THOUGH :thumbsup: (NICK CALL ME L8R TONITE)


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Feb 13 2009, 11:07 AM~12993361
> *With KITA and his crew coming and the level of coverage lowrider magazine is going to be doing i hope all that are attending have both the CAR and DISPLAY game tight, so we can show all of lowrider magazine's reader's that the NW dose have some of the most ridicules cars. I mean hearing it all over the internet is one thing but seeing it in print in lowrider is a whole nother thing  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


WELL SAID BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

itll be nice to see kita there,ill be there,and its great odds ill be makin the trip there in blue :biggrin: and of course thats because im gettin my liscence back.....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>
JULY 19TH SHOWTIME 
YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Feb 13 2009, 01:02 PM~12994907
> *JUST CONFIRMED  LUXURIOUS WILL BE BRINGING 3 VEHICLES
> *


CAN'T WAIT FOR THAT. WE BEEN WANTING TO CHECK YU GUYS OUT FOR A WHILE.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 13 2009, 07:21 AM~12992042
> *LOWCOS CAR CLUB AND STREETSTARS WILL BE PRESENTING KITA WITH THE LOWRIDER LIFETIME ACHEIVEMENT AWARD.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE!!!


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 13 2009, 09:23 AM~12993005
> *Ill be in tri cities in a few days tell that fat nerd tony hes buying dinner. :biggrin:
> Call me today fat boy I have nothing to do but bug people at there work. :biggrin:
> wtf
> *


HE IS OUT OF TOWN..SHOULD BE BACK TUESDAY


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THE NORTHWEST IS ON TOP OF THEIR GAME. WE HAVE A GOOD 3 BUILDINGS FULL. THE VENDOR BOOTH BUILDING STILL HAS ROOM. I HAVENT COMPLETELY FILLED IT. 4 BOOTHS LEFT. SEND ME YOUR FORMS. VENDORS, JUST PRINT THE PRE REG FORM AND MAIL IT BACK WITH VENDOR WROTE ON TOP.THE COST IS $100 AND COMES WITH DISPLAY CASES UNTIL WE RUN OUT AND THEN THERE ARE TABLES.

http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dffpsxrp_0f9rtzbdf PRE REG FORM LINK


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

RE MEMBER CLUBS, YOU ONLY HAVE TO SEND A DEPOSIT TO RESERVE YOUR SPACE AND ONE FORM. THE DEPOSIT AMOUNT IS ON THE BOTTOM.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 13 2009, 09:09 AM~12992434
> *LOOKIN FORWARD TO SOME HOT HOP SHIT THIS YEAR.
> *


ME TOO!!


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 14 2009, 08:55 AM~13001216
> *ME TOO!!
> *


me three!! I cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

On behalf of my club, i just want to say thank's to everyone in the NW for all the support we have received for the show. This is turning out to be one show u don't want to miss. :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Feb 14 2009, 10:02 PM~13006378
> *On behalf of my club, i just want to say thank's  to everyone in the NW for all the support we have received for the show. This is turning out to be one show u don't want to miss.  :thumbsup:
> *




Lowcos duz dooz it BIGG !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Feb 14 2009, 10:02 PM~13006378
> *On behalf of my club, i just want to say thank's  to everyone in the NW for all the support we have received for the show. This is turning out to be one show u don't want to miss.  :thumbsup:
> *


deserved


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 15 2009, 08:30 AM~13008141
> *deserved
> *


thanks bro. any word from the big bird on that thing from that guy?


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

ttt for the NW new SUPERSHOW!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 15 2009, 10:13 AM~13008769
> *thanks bro.  any word from the big bird on that thing from that guy?
> *



no bird stilling workin on getting out the word from that guy


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 15 2009, 04:31 PM~13011149
> *no bird stilling workin on getting out the word from that guy
> *


ok. we have a little time but i dont know why he hasnt responded to my emails. thanks for the help.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

last i heard had some assembling line issues..


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt :wave: hi everybody


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Feb 15 2009, 12:08 PM~13009251
> *ttt for the NW new SUPERSHOW!!!!!!
> *


W :uh: W ,,supershow!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

i hope lowrider does a couple page layout...thats gay when they come to show and give a half page..like the show in spokane 5 years ago..i opened up the mag and was like fuck!! :banghead:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Feb 16 2009, 11:34 AM~13017059
> *i hope lowrider does a couple page layout...thats gay when they come to show and give a half page..like the show in spokane 5 years ago..i opened up the mag and was like fuck!! :banghead:
> *


they promised us two pages maybe more they said


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

cant wait... hopeing to bring my 64 for the cruise....ian is putting some moser axles in it next week..


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

what up lowcos.. 2thetop..


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

any info yet, if rollin dvd is going to film the event?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill call him and see if i can get him up here as well,besides you never know who all covering it..


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 16 2009, 07:36 AM~13015933
> *W :uh: W ,,supershow!!?? :biggrin:
> *




:uh: uh yeah


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

WADUUP FELLAS :wave: LOOKIN GOOD GUYS,KEEP IT UP


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 16 2009, 04:28 PM~13020261
> *any info yet, if rollin dvd is going to film the event?
> *


DO NOT THINK SO... BUT RIDER DVDS AND IMPALA MAGAZINE MIGHT


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Feb 16 2009, 03:02 PM~13018809
> *  cant wait... hopeing to bring my 64  for the cruise....ian is putting some moser axles in it next week..
> *


your not gonna show it too?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 16 2009, 10:08 PM~13025232
> *DO NOT THINK SO... BUT RIDER DVDS AND IMPALA MAGAZINE MIGHT
> *





THAT MUST HAVE BEEN A TYPO. I KNOW RIDER CHRONICLES WILL BE THERE. YOUR KEYBOARD IS MESSED UP. IF U WANT I CAN LEND YOU MINE. IT DOOSENT MAK TIPO'S.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 16 2009, 09:55 PM~13025059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Feb 17 2009, 07:27 AM~13026817
> *your not gonna show it too?
> *


its far from a show car!!! :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

are those cup cake finger banging mofos from showtime gonna be there? they were tight last year except for my dog maxi :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 17 2009, 07:20 AM~13027076
> *THAT MUST HAVE BEEN A TYPO.  I KNOW RIDER CHRONICLES WILL BE THERE.  YOUR KEYBOARD IS MESSED UP.  IF U WANT I CAN LEND YOU MINE.  IT DOOSENT MAK TIPO'S.*


R U SURE :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 17 2009, 09:50 AM~13027670
> *are those cup cake finger banging mofos from showtime gonna be there? they were tight last year except for my dog maxi :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Feb 17 2009, 09:50 AM~13027670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up big dog.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Feb 17 2009, 12:42 PM~13029814
> *ya  fooo c if rollin going 2 b there call him or something..  :biggrin:
> what up big dog.
> *


Chillen you gunna make it over here soon or what??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GET JAMAL UP HERE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

MADE IN THE NORTHWEST BY THE NORTHWEST............BOY I CANT FUCKING WAIT.........


----------



## SLICKSHEEZY (Apr 19, 2007)

"SHOWTIME"


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 17 2009, 02:21 PM~13030168
> *Chillen you gunna make it over here soon or what??
> *


man tone where ya been? :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 17 2009, 09:20 AM~13027961
> *R U SURE :biggrin:
> *


im haffwaye shure abote it


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: virgence, GRUMPY, MR JOKER, SLICKSHEEZY


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 16 2009, 11:08 PM~13025232
> *DO NOT THINK SO... BUT RIDER DVDS AND IMPALA MAGAZINE MIGHT
> *


ill know more on IMPALA MAGAZINE TOMORROW,been talkin to jesse and mark these last 2 days,its unsure from jesse but i dunno bout mark yet,i told em bout it so we will see.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 17 2009, 09:58 PM~13034782
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: virgence, GRUMPY, MR JOKER, SLICKSHEEZY
> *


ahh i see how it is grandpa... lol jk ill call you homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLICKSHEEZY_@Feb 17 2009, 09:45 PM~13034627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: BIG PROPS TO EVERYBODY IN SHOWTIME c.c.(EXCEPT FOR BIG TONE) HI LADY SHOWTIME :wave:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

ttt thats whats up............. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 17 2009, 10:27 PM~13035826
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  BIG PROPS TO EVERYBODY IN SHOWTIME c.c.(EXCEPT FOR BIG TONE) HI LADY SHOWTIME :wave:
> *



yes, the nothwest kings of rags. except big tone.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey is anyone interested in getting their lowlow into a video of some sort, I don't know much some guy named Stephan has been emailing me, he wants on lowriders that will sit 3 and hop, if interested hes looking for something next week up til Thurs. Pm me or call me and I will email him your email or phone number, He is gonna pay for gas mileage plus for the shoot, I don't know how much so you'll have to discuss it with him >heres a email he shot me recently


alright, cool. that sucks that happened. in the event that your car won't be available any of those days can you find out which cars might be? we will pay for gas for whoever can make it in addition to the photos and footage we give you. we really hope yours is alright but our deadline to finish the video is approaching quickly so we have to figure out something


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 17 2009, 11:27 PM~13035826
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  BIG PROPS TO EVERYBODY IN SHOWTIME c.c.(EXCEPT FOR BIG TONE) HI LADY SHOWTIME :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 18 2009, 08:14 AM~13037844
> *yes, the nothwest kings of rags.  except big tone.
> *


EXCEPT FOR BIG TONE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Feb 18 2009, 08:38 AM~13038509
> *Hey is anyone interested in getting their lowlow into a video of some sort, I don't know much some guy named Stephan has been emailing me, he wants on lowriders that will sit 3 and hop, if interested hes looking for something next week up til Thurs. Pm me or call me and I will email him your email or phone number, He is gonna pay for gas mileage plus for the shoot, I don't know how much so you'll have to discuss it with him >heres a email he shot me recently
> alright, cool. that sucks that happened. in the event that your car won't be available any of those days can you find out which cars might be? we will pay for gas for whoever can make it in addition to the photos and footage we give you. we really hope yours is alright but our deadline to finish the video is approaching quickly so we have to figure out something
> *


just do it man, i mean if its around there locally u aint got shit to loose, sounds pretty legit


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 18 2009, 10:16 PM~13046648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like you guys style.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

whos bringin a hopper? :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

i just told my ole lady we booked reservations for moses this year and she said i was a bad parent for lettin my kids OD on nos drink...and them puking their guts out on the way home...lol... :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Feb 19 2009, 10:54 PM~13055532
> *i just told my ole lady we booked reservations for moses this year and she said i was a bad parent for lettin my kids OD on nos drink...and them puking their guts out on the way home...lol... :biggrin:
> *


that looks like my car on your avi :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Feb 19 2009, 04:50 PM~13053071
> *whos bringin a hopper? :biggrin:
> *



Pink eye might bring a CHIPPER or two :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Feb 19 2009, 08:54 PM~13055532
> *i just told my ole lady we booked reservations for moses this year and she said i was a bad parent for lettin my kids OD on nos drink...and them puking their guts out on the way home...lol... :biggrin:
> *


this year its free nos for all the kids


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

TO ALL THOSE CLUBS THAT HAVEN'T SENT PRE REG FORMS AND CLUB DEPOSITS, NOW IS A GOOD TIME. WE ARE GETTING ALOT OF FORMS IN.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 20 2009, 04:23 AM~13057798
> *Pink eye might bring a CHIPPER or two :biggrin:
> *


His new name is pinky the clown :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

hello all nw'ers


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 17 2009, 11:27 PM~13035826
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  BIG PROPS TO EVERYBODY IN SHOWTIME c.c.(EXCEPT FOR BIG TONE) HI LADY SHOWTIME :wave:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

Joey, where are those pre reg forms?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Grumpy you get my email if so you interested?? if not i got 2 others that hit me up about it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: WHASSUP TONY?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 21 2009, 08:51 PM~13072401
> *Grumpy you get my email if so you interested?? if not i got 2 others that hit me up about it
> *


my bad bro, i have been busy. i will have yto pass. thanks though. that car is a long way out before i start on it.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 21 2009, 10:09 PM~13073131
> *my bad bro, i have been busy.  i will have yto pass.  thanks though.  that car is a long way out before i start on it.
> *


OK


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2008, 08:00 PM~10237996
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>IN CASE YOU GUYS FORGOT THERE WAS A HOP.*


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

]<span style=\'colorrange\'>Radical Hop Class
The following rules apply to the Radical Hop Class:
MUST LAYOUT TO 20" BOTTOM OF BUMPER. NO WEIGHT OF ANY KIND. SINGLE SWITCH
ACTION ONLY. NO GETTING STUCK.
Hop your ass off because radical means crazy shit that doesn't apply to normal classes so have fun.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 22 2009, 09:16 AM~13075423
> *big tone made all these rules in case anybody doesn't like them. *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 22 2009, 09:16 AM~13075423
> *big tone made all these rules in case anybody doesn't like them.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THIS GUY WILL BE THERE FILMING





<img src=\'http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m151/LOWCOSGRUMPY/WE.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Feb 14 2009, 10:02 PM~13006378
> *On behalf of my club, i just want to say thank's  to everyone in the NW for all the support we have received for the show. This is turning out to be one show u don't want to miss.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...





WHOA, WHERE DID YOU LEARN TO DO THAT WAX? THATS TIGHT BUT NICK IS GONNA GET YOU BACK. I'M SURE OF IT


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 22 2009, 09:31 AM~13075530
> *WHOA, WHERE DID YOU LEARN TO DO THAT WAX?  THATS TIGHT BUT NICK IS GONNA GET YOU BACK. I'M SURE OF IT
> *


what a dick editing my post. well i cant be that mad at the truth lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 22 2009, 09:28 AM~13075509
> *big tone made all these rules in case anybody doesn't like them.
> 
> 
> ...


Im glad you got a side job lined up if the car sales slow down :biggrin:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 22 2009, 05:25 PM~13079015
> *Im glad you got a side job lined up if the car sales slow down :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol that shit is funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hilarious pics....


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 20 2009, 09:26 AM~13058969
> *TO ALL THOSE CLUBS THAT HAVEN'T SENT PRE REG FORMS AND CLUB DEPOSITS, NOW IS A GOOD TIME.  WE ARE GETTING ALOT OF FORMS IN.
> *


i will be sending mine this week for what we talked about.


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 22 2009, 06:25 PM~13079617
> *i will be sending mine this week for what we talked about.
> *


kool


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Feb 22 2009, 06:04 PM~13079403
> *lol that shit is funny :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats a real pic asshole. nick and i are bandaleros


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 22 2009, 10:04 PM~13082511
> *thats a real pic asshole.  nick and i are bandaleros
> *


i thought it was a pic of the new boy band u signed to hood rev


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

what in the fuck is going on right here right now guys?


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

puro locos is ready for the hop!!!!!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 23 2009, 06:06 AM~13083982
> *puro locos is ready for the hop!!!!!!!
> *



we all be der' too !!

really looking forward to this show !! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 22 2009, 10:46 PM~13082851
> *what in the fuck is going on right here right now guys?
> *


2020, thats pretty close to the truth huh? oh well, at least it's in progress. the el camino i meant, not the dvd.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 23 2009, 06:06 AM~13083982
> *puro locos is ready for the hop!!!!!!!
> *


we're ready for puro locos to hop. :cheesy:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

THE RULES LOOK GOOD TO ME !! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Feb 22 2009, 07:04 PM~13079403
> *lol that shit is funny :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


aint nothin funny but your perm


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

You get any of my PM's Nick?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Feb 23 2009, 01:09 PM~13086790
> *You get any of my PM's Nick?
> *


na dont know why just text me 509-594-3473


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 23 2009, 10:37 AM~13085859
> *THE RULES LOOK GOOD TO ME !!  :thumbsup:
> *



i don't see any single pump truck rules !!!

:angry: :angry: :angry: 



:biggrin:


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 20 2009, 02:58 PM~13061707
> *His new name is pinky the clown :cheesy:
> *


thats a good 1 509hater the only clown on here is you!!! :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Feb 23 2009, 03:29 PM~13088809
> *thats a good 1 509hater the only clown on here is you!!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


Stick and move stick and move fool


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Feb 23 2009, 04:29 PM~13088809
> *thats a good 1 509hater the only clown on here is you!!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


you gonna need some weight to get that thing to lean back fat boy


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 23 2009, 05:50 PM~13090343
> *you gonna need some weight to get that thing to lean back fat boy
> *


get 'em :twak: :twak:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

"BIG FAT TONY WATCHES A PORNO AND CUMS WHEN THEY DELIVER THE PIZZA™ 

STREETSTARS DVD™ WESTCOAST KNOWN, NORTHWEST GROWN™ 
Intro™ 2nd clip™
'87 LS EL CAMINO "EL COCHINO" 2020™
fuck you other nerds™"


is anyone offended by nicks signature. what a dick


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 23 2009, 05:50 PM~13090343
> *you gonna need some weight to get that thing to lean back fat boy
> *


He lucky he not so fay is ass got stabbed on sat night was all over krem2 news fucker just got ot surgery yesterday


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 23 2009, 07:34 PM~13091725
> *"BIG FAT TONY WATCHES A PORNO AND CUMS WHEN THEY DELIVER THE PIZZA™
> 
> STREETSTARS DVD™ WESTCOAST KNOWN, NORTHWEST GROWN™
> ...


Id rather cum over pizza then the all guy porns like nick does


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 23 2009, 08:34 PM~13091727
> *He lucky he not so fay is ass got stabbed on sat night was all over krem2 news fucker just got ot surgery yesterday
> *


so he's even more skinny know!!! :biggrin: jks..


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> you gonna need some weight to get that thing to lean back fat boy
> [/quote well give me some of your weight
> :loco: :loco:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> > you gonna need some weight to get that thing to lean back fat boy
> > [/quote well give me some of your weight
> > :loco: :loco:
> 
> ...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Feb 23 2009, 05:29 PM~13088809
> *thats a good 1 509hater the only clown on here is you!!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


lol, Who are you again? I see nobody can take jokes on the internet :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Feb 23 2009, 08:20 PM~13092370
> *so he's even more skinny know!!! :biggrin: jks..
> *


Just a little shaved off


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 24 2009, 12:07 AM~13093775
> *Just a little shaved off
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

he almost blead out hes really lucky. saw him tonight he looks good just sore as a mother. for a little guy hes pretty damn tough


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 23 2009, 11:13 PM~13093851
> *:wow:
> *


ya i got fuck up


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Feb 23 2009, 10:46 PM~13093498
> *well give me some of your weight
> :loco:  :loco:
> *


90% weight 10% gate, why stress the pumps out


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Feb 23 2009, 11:24 PM~13093976
> *ya i got fuck up
> *


keep yo head up dog you one the last hoppers left from spokane


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 23 2009, 08:35 PM~13091742
> *Id rather cum over pizza then the all guy porns like nick does
> *


mothafucka i once saw you get weak in the knees when they were slicing the cheese at dicks burgers


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 23 2009, 11:28 PM~13094002
> *keep yo head up dog you one the last hoppers left from spokane
> *


this is y i like you people :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Feb 24 2009, 12:24 AM~13093976
> *ya i got fuck up
> *


Are you serious??


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Feb 23 2009, 10:15 PM~13093869
> *he almost blead out hes really lucky. saw him tonight he looks good just sore as a mother. for a little guy hes pretty damn tough
> *


why didnt someone tell us. i hope you're alright. how did this happen?


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Feb 23 2009, 11:38 PM~13094105
> *this is y i like you people :biggrin:
> *


whats up with the 63?? did you hop your caprice yet?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Did that shit happen at the new friday the 13th movie?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 24 2009, 08:17 AM~13095772
> *why didnt someone tell us.  i hope you're alright.  how did this happen?
> *


glad to hear you still with us nick,take care and get well soon,looks like someone was tryin to fillet yo ass like a sunday ham.. 

take it easy and remember to get well soon,see you at moses..


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 24 2009, 01:34 PM~13098589
> *glad to hear you still with us nick,take care and get well soon,looks like someone was tryin to fillet yo ass like a sunday ham..
> 
> take it easy and remember to get well soon,see you at moses..
> *


thats not nick dude its slim


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

i thought it was kyle..aka skeletor!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Feb 24 2009, 01:44 PM~13098659
> *thats not nick dude its slim
> *


take it easy on that umpa lumpa i named virgence, his head grew bigger than his brain


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 23 2009, 11:28 PM~13094002
> *keep yo head up dog you one the last hoppers left from spokane
> *


theres more than one hopper home boy people seam to forget that! :angry:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

you cant forget what you never seen......


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Feb 24 2009, 02:09 PM~13098862
> *theres more than one hopper home boy people seam to forget that! :angry:
> *


didnt forget i said one of the last left, i didnt forget your skate board moves :0


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Feb 24 2009, 02:10 PM~13098875
> *you cant forget what you never seen......
> *


well come out of the house and u will see


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 23 2009, 08:34 PM~13091725
> *"BIG FAT TONY WATCHES A PORNO AND CUMS WHEN THEY DELIVER THE PIZZA™
> 
> STREETSTARS DVD™ WESTCOAST KNOWN, NORTHWEST GROWN™
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Feb 24 2009, 02:15 PM~13098916
> *well come out of the house and u will see
> *


 :0 show up or shut up :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 23 2009, 11:27 PM~13093994
> *90% weight 10% gate, why stress the pumps out
> *


if u dont no now u no


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Feb 23 2009, 11:24 PM~13093976
> *ya i got fuck up
> *


glad u is coo tho seen that ass on the car looks good bro..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: red chev, 99linkers, *P-TOWNBUTCHER*, mhiggy911

looks whos here Alfs dad, keep your pants on foo some people got allergies you know and dont want to see all that velcro ass


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 24 2009, 01:22 PM~13098965
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: red chev, 99linkers, P-TOWNBUTCHER, mhiggy911
> 
> ...



lol. :biggrin: 

sup Nick !


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 24 2009, 02:24 PM~13098974
> *lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> sup Nick !
> *


 :biggrin: jus chillin


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 24 2009, 01:27 PM~13099002
> *:biggrin:  jus chillin
> *



tell Grumpy to post up the truck hop specs. !!

:biggrin: 

i know he's prolly sittin' right there, huh ?? :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 24 2009, 02:33 PM~13099050
> *tell Grumpy to post up the truck hop specs. !!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


truck hop? this aint the 80's :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 24 2009, 01:38 PM~13099094
> *truck hop? this aint the 80's :biggrin:
> *


 i know,
i'm stuck, and can't get out !!!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 24 2009, 02:46 PM~13099154
> *i know,
> i'm stuck, and can't get out !!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


just bring it and hop the shit out of it fuck the rules :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 24 2009, 02:17 PM~13098936
> *:0  show up or shut up :biggrin:
> *


i always show up? what about you? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Feb 24 2009, 01:16 PM~13098927
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Wtf you laughing at fat boy you and nicks fat ass cooking 30 lbs of meat yesterday :uh:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 24 2009, 02:07 PM~13099347
> *just bring it and hop the shit out of it fuck the rules :biggrin:
> *



you already know, that's what i dew anyways !!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:

i alway's have been "a little different" than everyone else !!

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911+Feb 24 2009, 04:19 PM~13100022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rules is for school girls :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 24 2009, 04:20 PM~13100031
> *Wtf you laughing at fat boy you and nicks fat ass cooking 30 lbs of meat yesterday  :uh:
> *


what ever fat boy i'll cook 4 u to baby..


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 24 2009, 01:33 PM~13099050
> *tell Grumpy to post up the truck hop specs. !!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



no way, i cant be near that guy, he tries to borrow food and shit. the truck hop rules are goin to be posted soon. slow down. we will make you your own rules. how many other trucks are gonna come anyhow?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 24 2009, 07:42 PM~13102064
> *no way, i cant be near that guy, he tries to borrow food and shit.  the truck hop rules are goin to be posted soon.  slow down.  we will make you your own rules.  how many other trucks are gonna come anyhow?
> *


simmer down now ghetto zach morris


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Feb 24 2009, 06:59 PM~13101553
> *what ever fat boy i'll  cook 4 u to baby..
> *


hold on now Rednexican you didnt cook for me like you my girl and shit, i happen to come over while you was making your self 30 pounds of pig ears and pig feet and goat balls, and then you killed a box of ice cream


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
**wax**

oh its zach morris other half ghetto ac slater


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 24 2009, 10:40 PM~13104204
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what you laughing at screech


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 24 2009, 11:56 PM~13104385
> *what you laughing at screech
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 24 2009, 11:01 PM~13104446
> *lol  :biggrin:
> *


wax looks like deflated The Rock


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 24 2009, 10:56 PM~13104385
> *what you laughing at screech
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 24 2009, 02:04 PM~13098824
> *take it easy on that umpa lumpa i named virgence, his head grew bigger than his brain
> *


listen here fatboy i know im smarter than you are but i aint got a big head,and i aint no umpa lumpa no more either,shit i could prolly fit all of me in one of your pantlegs... :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 24 2009, 11:12 PM~13104569
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

im sure u ate none of joeys truck load of food. he prolly had to beg u to eat a little huh?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509+Feb 24 2009, 11:08 PM~13104519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then stay off the crank fat kid from the sandlot


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 24 2009, 11:31 PM~13104765
> *whats funny goldberg on ice
> 
> *


nick u a fuuuuunnnnny guy


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 24 2009, 11:30 PM~13104750
> *im sure u ate none of joeys truck load of food. he prolly had to beg u to eat a little huh?
> *


i dont eat pigs feet and ears!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 24 2009, 11:34 PM~13104787
> *nick u a fuuuuunnnnny guy
> *


you funnier you like a cross between howie mandel and don vito


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 24 2009, 11:44 PM~13104894
> *you funnier you like a cross between howie mandel and don vito
> *


  STREETSTARS MUTHA FUCKAS!!!!!



TTT FOR LOWCOS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 24 2009, 11:34 PM~13104790
> *i dont eat pigs feet and ears!
> *


you eat pork rinds dont you? :scrutinize: 

those are just fried pig parts fool... :biggrin: 

and ive slimmed down hella since yall last seen me so i aint the fat kid no more,like i said i could prolly fit all of me in one of your pantlegs... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:   :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 24 2009, 11:34 PM~13104790
> *i dont eat pigs feet and ears!
> *


no nick you will eat the whole damn pig fool :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Feb 25 2009, 12:04 AM~13105031
> *no nick you will eat the whole damn pig fool  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slimpimp_@Feb 25 2009, 12:04 AM~13105031
> *no nick you will eat the whole damn pig fool  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


just cause you got a tape worm Gumby


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 25 2009, 12:11 AM~13105069
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


calm down Pat from saturday night live


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 24 2009, 06:42 PM~13102064
> *no way, i cant be near that guy, he tries to borrow food and shit.  the truck hop rules are goin to be posted soon.  slow down.  we will make you your own rules.  how many other trucks are gonna come anyhow?
> *


]

i'm just messin' Grumpy !! :biggrin: 

i know of a couple more that will be there from Oregon, 
this show of yours is gonna be huge, so i'm sure.............. or i'm hoping,

i'm "NOT" the only "mini trucker" left in the Northwest !!!

"and that is "NOT" a challenge, so let's not get it twisted !!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


"JUST SHAKE MY HAND, AND SAY THANKS !" THAT'S GOOD ENUF FOR ME" !!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 25 2009, 03:32 AM~13105858
> *]
> 
> i'm just messin' Grumpy !! :biggrin:
> ...


ur a nice man


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 24 2009, 10:34 PM~13104790
> *i dont eat pigs feet and ears!
> *



how are you even on here. who paid for your internet service this month. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


HERE IS A PIC TAKEN OF NICK AT A BBQ. NOTICE ALL THE KIDS ARE RUNNING AWAY.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:39 AM~13106885
> *how are you even on here.  who paid for your internet service this month.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HERE IS A PIC TAKEN OF NICK AT A BBQ.  NOTICE ALL THE KIDS ARE RUNNING AWAY.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

what in the fuck that pic is funny, and my internets is paid fool i got more minutes than Fat Tony at the strip club now


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST SPOKE WITH ANDY @ ADEX. HE IS EXCITED AND HONORED TO HAVE A AWARD MADE OUT OF HIS PRODUCT... I HAVE A FEELIN YOU MIGHT BE SETTIN A TREND BIG GRUMP. VERY GOOD IDEA. ALSO KEEP IN MIND THERE IS ONLY ONE FUNCTIONING CLEAR ADEX IN THE WORLD RIGHT NOW.. SO ITS GUNNA BE A VERY PRESTIGIOUS AND RARE AWARD TO EARN!!!


HERE'S TO LOWCOS.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 25 2009, 11:02 AM~13108571
> *JUST SPOKE WITH ANDY @ ADEX. HE IS EXCITED AND HONORED TO HAVE A AWARD MADE OUT OF HIS PRODUCT... I HAVE A FEELIN YOU MIGHT BE SETTIN A TREND BIG GRUMP. VERY GOOD IDEA. ALSO KEEP IN MIND THERE IS ONLY ONE FUNCTIONING CLEAR ADEX IN THE WORLD RIGHT NOW.. SO ITS GUNNA BE A VERY PRESTIGIOUS AND RARE AWARD TO EARN!!!
> HERE'S TO LOWCOS.
> *



you know i didn't want to seem like an idiot,
but i wondered if that actually worked,

"THAT IS BADD AS A MOTHER FUCKER" !!!

"DEM LOWCOS IS AH-IGHT, I GUESS" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 25 2009, 01:20 PM~13109773
> *you know i didn't want to seem like an idiot,
> but i wondered if that  actually worked,
> 
> ...




um,,thanks


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 25 2009, 11:02 AM~13108571
> *JUST SPOKE WITH ANDY @ ADEX. HE IS EXCITED AND HONORED TO HAVE A AWARD MADE OUT OF HIS PRODUCT... I HAVE A FEELIN YOU MIGHT BE SETTIN A TREND BIG GRUMP. VERY GOOD IDEA. ALSO KEEP IN MIND THERE IS ONLY ONE FUNCTIONING CLEAR ADEX IN THE WORLD RIGHT NOW.. SO ITS GUNNA BE A VERY PRESTIGIOUS AND RARE AWARD TO EARN!!!
> HERE'S TO LOWCOS.
> *


R u sure


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:39 AM~13106885
> *how are you even on here.  who paid for your internet service this month.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HERE IS A PIC TAKEN OF NICK AT A BBQ.  NOTICE ALL THE KIDS ARE RUNNING AWAY.
> 
> ...


whoa, look at nick go.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 25 2009, 08:39 AM~13106885
> *how are you even on here.  who paid for your internet service this month.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HERE IS A PIC TAKEN OF NICK AT A BBQ.  NOTICE ALL THE KIDS ARE RUNNING AWAY.
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 25 2009, 02:14 PM~13110207
> *R u sure
> *




dont know why Andy would make things up- he has made more than one plexi square- but he has only assembled one complete dump- and it went on a show bicycle.

r u holdin out on us


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 25 2009, 05:15 PM~13111851
> *dont know why Andy would make things up- he has made more than one plexi square- but he has only assembled one complete dump- and it went on a show bicycle.
> 
> r u holdin out on us
> *


Mine complete assebled minus o-rings so techniccly it done work LOL but its real close LOL :biggrin: it was a gift from Andy so i woudlnt want to blow it up trying to put pressure to it


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LIKE I SAID HE HAS ONLY ONE THAT HE HAD MADE ONE THAT WAS FUNCTIONAL - RIGHT OUT THE BOX- NICE DAMN GIFT THOUGH-VERY NICE -- I FIGURED U HAD IT IN THE FRONT OF THE LINCOLN AND THATS WHY IT WASNT HITTEN RIGHT J/K 
24 VOLTS MAX OR IT MIGHT EXPLODE- BUT MAN THEY LOOK GOOD.
CANT WAIT TO SEE ONE IN ACTION... WE KNOW 2 BE LOOKIN IN YOUR TRUNK FIRST NOW HAHA.. MUCH RESPECT TO THE SHOWTIME FAMILY.

CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM RIDERS.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

Weee heee ttt


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Morning NW, everyone got snow. :angry:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Feb 26 2009, 06:57 AM~13116928
> *Morning NW, everyone got snow. :angry:
> *



not yet, is gonna hit us? i was plannin to pull out the vert and take the top down on the freeway.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 26 2009, 10:03 AM~13117784
> *not  yet, is gonna hit us?  i was plannin to pull out the vert and take the top down on the freeway.
> *


I am supposed to take the car to a video shoot today in Snoqualmie


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

what it do lowcos


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Feb 26 2009, 09:41 AM~13118072
> *I am supposed to take the car to a video shoot today in Snoqualmie
> *


how did that go?


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

its cold as a motha :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

Luxurious c.c. from British Columbia has just reserved their indoor spots by pre-reg. Thank You Luxurious we are anxious to see what you guys show up with.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

any Uce members have a total car count? Is one building gonna be enough?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 25 2009, 05:32 AM~13105858
> *]
> 
> i'm just messin' Grumpy !! :biggrin:
> ...


 503 towing has two trucks now.so we can take up to four cars from the portland area.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 26 2009, 07:47 PM~13122803
> *how did that go?
> *


It was interesting, it was for a Beck type of group from NY, we filmed down in kent by Capinitos farm off 277th til 3 this morning, VERY Different type of music, the bands name is Ape and Androids,I didn't care it was cool, but cold, and didnt burn nothing up, the almost 2-3 hours of video, and at leat 1000 pics, I'll post em up once I get the pics, the video isn't supposed to be done for a month or so,good people to work for, I told em if they needed anything again I would find em some people, so if anyone is ever interested, I would say do it, to represent Lowriding and the Northwest.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

And also don't hate my car was CHIPPING at first,but got a little bigger towards the end of the night :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Feb 27 2009, 12:44 PM~13130015
> *And also don't hate my car was CHIPPING at first,but got a little bigger towards the end of the night :biggrin:
> *


THATS COOL HOMIE. POST THEM PICS WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THE BEER GARDEN IS GOING TO BE IN THE SHADE AND WE WILL HAVE BIKINI BARTENDERS. ANYBODY GONNA BE THIRSTY?


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Damn Grump I thought you said you weren't going to wear the bikini I gave you :barf:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Feb 28 2009, 02:10 PM~13139125
> *Damn Grump I thought you said you weren't going to wear the bikini I gave you :barf:
> *


anyone else wondering why javier gave grump a bikini. :dunno: you 2 want to tell us anything?   lol


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Feb 28 2009, 06:15 PM~13140571
> *anyone else wondering why javier gave grump a bikini.   :dunno: you 2 want to tell us anything?    lol
> *


HE SAID IF I PUT IT ON, IT WOULD REMIND HIM OF NICK BUT THE BIKINI WAS TOO BIG FOR ME. PROBABLY BECAUSE IN THE BACK IT WAS HOOKED UP FOR BUNGIE CORDS SO IT WOULD STRETCH WHEN NICK WENT TO THE BUFFET. THAT JAVIER IS A WEIRDO. I DON'T SWING THAT WAY.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

what in the fuck


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol ttt for the lowcos. ill see yall there


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Feb 28 2009, 03:10 PM~13139125
> *Damn Grump I thought you said you weren't going to wear the bikini I gave you :barf:
> *



he might just wear it backwards !!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 1 2009, 03:14 AM~13143258
> *he might just wear it backwards !!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: NO WAY.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 1 2009, 11:34 AM~13144627
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: NO WAY.
> *


why you lieing to these people grump? I remember you in that tin foil thong that was hot :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Mar 1 2009, 04:57 PM~13146979
> *why you lieing to these people grump? I remember you in that tin foil thong that was hot :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IS WITH YOU SICK PEOPLE. HAS BIG BICK GOT INSIDE YOUR BRAINS?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

WHAT IT DO LOWCOS TTT U KNOW!!!!
TALKED TO THE CALI RIDERS GONNA HAVE SOME ROAD TRIPPERS


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 1 2009, 06:12 PM~13147056
> *WHAT IS WITH YOU SICK PEOPLE.  HAS BIG BICK GOT INSIDE YOUR BRAINS?
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*That's a falsified accusation if I've ever heard one.*


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Mar 1 2009, 05:22 PM~13147119
> *WHAT IT DO LOWCOS  TTT  U KNOW!!!!
> TALKED TO THE CALI RIDERS GONNA HAVE SOME ROAD TRIPPERS
> *


thats whats up glad to hear it. tell them we appreciate all the support. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Mar 1 2009, 10:31 PM~13149631
> *thats whats up glad to hear it. tell them we appreciate all the support.  :biggrin:
> *


one love the UCE way
BIGG UCE is coming so we gotta get the family
to come and show support the UCE WAY
U KNOW


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Ay Grumpy I got all our forms filled out and got the full registration fees for our cars we are entering, couple questions though one of our members hasnt decided which of his 2 cars he is gonna bring so is it cool if I just send his form with everything filled out but the vehicle type and ill hit you up with it when he figures it out? And then also we are gonna show in the grass and might be bringing another 3 cars but havent filled out registration forms for them cuz its still in the air, if we decide to bring them can you save us 3 spots next to wherever you place us? Let me know and ill get a money order made with our full registration fees and send it out. Thanks homie

~Rider F.T.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 1 2009, 11:19 PM~13150545
> *Ay Grumpy I got all our forms filled out and got the full registration fees for our cars we are entering, couple questions though one of our members hasnt decided which of his 2 cars he is gonna bring so is it cool if I just send his form with everything filled out but the vehicle type and ill hit you up with it when he figures it out? And then also we are gonna show in the grass and might be bringing another 3 cars but havent filled out registration forms for them cuz its still in the air, if we decide to bring them can you save us 3 spots next to wherever you place us? Let me know and ill get a money order made with our full registration fees and send it out. Thanks homie
> 
> ~Rider F.T.
> *



SENT YOU A PM HOMIE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Mar 1 2009, 06:22 PM~13147119
> *WHAT IT DO LOWCOS  TTT  U KNOW!!!!
> TALKED TO THE CALI RIDERS GONNA HAVE SOME ROAD TRIPPERS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
way cool :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 2 2009, 07:24 AM~13151615
> *SENT YOU A PM HOMIE
> *



Sent that all out to you guys today player let me know when you get it :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

WHERE'S THE REGISTRATION FORMS FOR THE REGISTERED SEX OFFENDERS?????I NEED A COUPLE......


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*THANK YOU VERY MUCH TO THOSE THAT HAVE SENT IN THE PRE REG FORMS, LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A VERY BIG SHOW SO FAR.*


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 2 2009, 10:13 PM~13161189
> *THANK YOU VERY MUCH TO THOSE THAT HAVE SENT IN THE PRE REG FORMS, LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A VERY BIG SHOW SO FAR.
> *


i am getting pre reg forms daily. it does look to be a much larger scale show. word of mouth is really helping. the flyers are in the works as we speak.


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

i hope the weather is better this year..might be one of the better cruises!!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

What do I put on the money order for Pay to the order of?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 3 2009, 08:11 AM~13163593
> *i am getting pre reg forms daily.  it does look to be a much larger scale show.  word of mouth is really helping.  the flyers are in the works as we speak.
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 3 2009, 08:10 PM~13172161
> *What do I put on the money order for Pay to the order of?
> *



tony strand


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

WAX IS GAY!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 3 2009, 11:11 PM~13173171
> *WAX IS GAY!
> *


Your a brave young man :0


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 3 2009, 09:11 PM~13173171
> *WAX IS GAY!
> *


this coming from a guy who says he relay dose have a wife? :dunno: but no one has ever seen him with a women ever  i guess its ok savage i mean we are in 2009 and domestic partner ships are much more accepted these days :thumbsup:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

I swear she is real!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 3 2009, 11:28 PM~13173325
> *Its an inside joke! Well a club joke!
> *


I feel so left :uh:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

:roflmao: No you don't!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 3 2009, 11:39 PM~13173442
> *:roflmao:  No you don't!
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt lowcos


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

This show is gonna be ridiculous! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 3 2009, 10:43 PM~13173490
> *This show is gonna be ridiculous!  :biggrin:
> *


i cant wait :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 2 2009, 11:13 PM~13161189
> *THANK YOU VERY MUCH TO THOSE THAT HAVE SENT IN THE PRE REG FORMS, LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A VERY BIG SHOW SO FAR.
> *


fuck u and ur sig fat boy.. handle that pre reg fool.. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 3 2009, 11:02 PM~13173734
> *fuck u and ur sig fat boy.. handle that pre reg fool..  :biggrin:
> *


fuckin joey :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

lol you crazy fool you bringin the linc to moses?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 3 2009, 11:02 PM~13173734
> *fuck u and ur sig fat boy.. handle that pre reg fool..  :biggrin:
> *


why you want the mexican flag car inside?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: sup nick


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 3 2009, 11:37 PM~13174143
> *:wave: sup nick
> *


whats up iced out andy milonakis


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 3 2009, 11:06 PM~13173801
> *fuckin joey  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> lol you crazy fool you bringin the linc to moses?
> *


ya she might b there all new paint job going to look funnnnnky.. yep new look.  whats up with u..


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 3 2009, 11:26 PM~13174044
> *why you want the mexican flag car inside?
> *


hell ya red white and green thats the shit......... :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 4 2009, 10:28 AM~13177389
> *ya she might b there all new paint job going to look funnnnnky.. yep new look.    whats up with u..
> *


thought you were bringing out the hopper?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 3 2009, 11:37 PM~13174143
> *:wave: sup nick
> *


o ya FUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCK NICCCCCCCCCCK.. O YA NICK SEATTLE FRIDAY OR WHAT.. QUIT BULL SHITTING......


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 4 2009, 10:31 AM~13177415
> *thought you were bringing out the hopper?
> *


YA I WONT TO BUT DUDE COULDN'T FINGURE HOW TO WIRER THE 4.3 SO YA I GOT SOME ISSUES.. BUT YA SHES GETTING THE GUTS DONE I GUESSS IF I REALLY WORK ON HER SHE WILL.. SO I GOT TO GET SOME1 TO HOOK UP THE FUEL INJECTED..


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Dropped my pre reg. in the mail today, finally. See you in June


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 4 2009, 12:07 PM~13178559
> *Dropped my pre reg. in the mail today, finally. See you in June
> *


now back out to the garage and finish that bitch!


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 4 2009, 03:50 PM~13180992
> *now back out to the garage and finish that bitch!
> *


you should do the same thing!!!!


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Mar 4 2009, 04:20 PM~13182009
> *you should do the same thing!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

come on now thats funny! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

That was pretty good. Savage make clowning easy.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 3 2009, 10:47 PM~13174224
> *whats up iced out andy milonakis
> *


damn, u r clownin everybody on here.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 4 2009, 10:32 AM~13177416
> *o ya FUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCK NICCCCCCCCCCK..  O YA NICK SEATTLE FRIDAY OR WHAT.. QUIT BULL SHITTING......
> *


no fuck you mothafuckin country ass rednexican


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 4 2009, 09:34 PM~13185552
> *no fuck you mothafuckin country ass rednexican
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 4 2009, 06:27 PM~13182803
> *That was pretty good. Savage make clowning easy.
> *


thats just 2 focus the attention away from his fat tela tubie asss. :biggrin: 
what up grump...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 4 2009, 09:34 PM~13185552
> *no fuck you mothafuckin country ass rednexican
> *


ur a fat foool!!!! anyway fat boy i got grub cooking 4 tomorrow morning so roll threw....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Mar 4 2009, 06:20 PM~13182009
> *you should do the same thing!!!!
> *


lol


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 4 2009, 09:33 PM~13186461
> *ur a fat foool!!!! anyway fat boy i got grub cooking 4 tomorrow morning so roll threw....
> *


hola amigo :wave:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers+Mar 4 2009, 09:32 AM~13177416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is this interesting conversation gonna end with pre reg forms for moses lake?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I just received rollerz only pre reg forms for 32 cars. also, Luxurious out of B.C. sent their pre reg forms. thanks making it easier on us for the day of the show guys.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 5 2009, 09:56 AM~13189782
> *is this interesting conversation gonna end with pre reg forms for moses lake?
> *


i'm on it this week..


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 5 2009, 09:59 AM~13189820
> *I just received rollerz only pre reg forms for 32 cars.  also, Luxurious out of B.C. sent their pre reg forms.  thanks making it easier on us for the day of the show guys.
> *



NICE !!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 5 2009, 08:59 AM~13189820
> *I just received rollerz only pre reg forms for 32 cars.  also, Luxurious out of B.C. sent their pre reg forms.  thanks making it easier on us for the day of the show guys.
> *


its going down in moses :biggrin: thank u to all the NW riders


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

JUST RECEIVED FAMILY TIES PRE REG'S. THANKS GUYS.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

great job nw we comein together big


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 5 2009, 09:59 AM~13189820
> *I just received rollerz only pre reg forms for 32 cars.  also, Luxurious out of B.C. sent their pre reg forms.  thanks making it easier on us for the day of the show guys.
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup: DAMN THOSE VATOS ROLLIN DEEP


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 5 2009, 07:10 PM~13195909
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: DAMN THOSE VATOS ROLLIN DEEP
> *


good job fat boy


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 5 2009, 08:10 PM~13195909
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: DAMN THOSE VATOS ROLLIN DEEP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Mar 5 2009, 06:33 PM~13195491
> *great job nw we comein together big
> *



you are right mark mark and the weiner bunch. 


ALL NEW WWW.LOWCOSCARCLUB.COM. NEW GALLERIES OF PAST SHOWS. ALL THE INFO ON ALL 3 LOWCOS SHOWS THIS YEAR, AND MAPS TO ALL OF THEM. 


WWW.LOWCOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

good morning lowcos and all the NW lowriders out there :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Mar 6 2009, 08:43 AM~13199852
> *good morning lowcos and all the NW lowriders out there :biggrin:
> *


  whatup shit the sun is out! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

here too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 6 2009, 08:58 AM~13199982
> *here too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




ITS NICE HERE,,SUN BREAKS,,


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

well we had some snow on the ground this morning, not much but it is still fucking snow :nosad:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Mar 6 2009, 10:28 AM~13200829
> *well we had some snow on the ground this morning, not much but it is still fucking snow :nosad:
> *



THAT SUX,,!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Mar 6 2009, 08:43 AM~13199852
> *good morning lowcos and all the NW lowriders out there :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MORNING, AFTERNOON AND EVENING


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 6 2009, 08:58 AM~13199982
> *here too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


GOOD TO HEAR GOING TO PDX TOMMOROW NIGHT
ALL US UCE'S ARE COMING FOR STEAK BITES ONLY


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 6 2009, 09:15 AM~13200131
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i wonder why there is a 61 on the flyer!! :uh:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

yyyeeeaa booooy cant wait for the show!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 5 2009, 05:43 PM~13195014
> *JUST RECEIVED FAMILY TIES PRE REG'S.  THANKS GUYS.
> *



Cool whats up with them flyers send me over a stack so I can get them out! Pm me when your ready and ill give you the address to send them to


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 6 2009, 06:00 PM~13204778
> *Cool whats up with them flyers send me over a stack so I can get them out! Pm me when your ready and ill give you the address to send them to
> *


I ONLY HAVE THE FRONT DONE THE BACK IS ALMOST DONE


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt..hey grumpy who's printing your flyers??


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 6 2009, 09:15 AM~13200131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up 61 looks sick my fav impala some day i'll get 1...


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

FLYERS LOOK GREAT.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Mar 7 2009, 01:48 AM~13207467
> *FLYERS LOOK GREAT.
> *


thanks pumpkin


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Mar 6 2009, 08:47 PM~13205957
> *ttt..hey grumpy who's printing your flyers??
> *



perfechter productions


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 9 2009, 08:19 AM~12949785
> *Shilo Inn-Moses Lakewww.shiloinns.com
> 
> 1819 Kittleson Rd
> ...


----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)

SOUTH END RYDERZ WILL BE THERE. I WILL PRINT OUT THE PRE REG AND BRING THEM TO THE NEXT MEETING AND SEND THEM OUT TO U. I HEARD IT WAS A GREAT SHOW LAST YEAR.


----------



## coastal_cruiser (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 6 2009, 08:15 AM~13200131
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cool!!! is that alexia lei?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Mar 7 2009, 01:48 AM~13207467
> *FLYERS LOOK GREAT.
> *


oh its vegas rick


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@Mar 7 2009, 09:23 AM~13208708
> *SOUTH END RYDERZ WILL BE THERE. I WILL PRINT OUT THE PRE REG AND BRING THEM TO THE NEXT MEETING AND SEND THEM OUT TO U. I HEARD IT WAS A GREAT SHOW LAST YEAR.
> *


I SAW YOUR 65 LAST YEAR AT THE PARK. IT'S SICK DOGGIE. LET ME KNOW IF WE CAN HELP YOU GUYS WITH ANYTHING FOR MOSES. HOTELS ARE POSTED, BUT IF YOU NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*WWW.LOWCOSCARCLUB.COM*


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

NOT MUCH ROOM INDOORS LEFT. CURRENT BUILDINGS TAKEN

5 BUILDINGS. 

BUILDING A ...... SHOWTIME CAR CLUB .......... FULL

BUILDING B ...... UCE CAR CLUB ............. FULL

BUILDING C ...... ROLLERZ ONLY CAR CLUB ............ FULL

BUILDING D ...... VENDOR BOOTHS AND MISC PRE REG'D 

BUILDING E ...... MISC, CLUBS. LEGACY,CONTAGIOUS ......................... FULL

BUILDING F ...... PARTIALLY FULL-------SOME ROOM LEFT


THOSE WANTING INDOOR SPACE- SEND PRE REG FORMS. WE MAY HAVE TO GET ANOTHER BUILDING. GREAT GRASS LOCATION FILLED NEAR THE NEW STAGE AND BEER GARDEN BY FAMILY TIES.

OTHER GRASS LOCATIONS AVAILABLE


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

This show is going to be off the hook :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Mar 7 2009, 01:08 PM~13209896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 x2


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:38 AM~13209295
> *WWW.LOWCOSCARCLUB.COM
> *


hey grump are you pretty open on what kind of product some one can vendor?
can we do candy, beef jerky and chocolates?
pm me please


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 7 2009, 02:25 PM~13210349
> *pm sent
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Mar 7 2009, 12:54 PM~13210175
> *This show is going to be off the hook  :thumbsup:
> *


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMEBOY*


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 7 2009, 01:08 PM~13209896
> *NOT MUCH ROOM INDOORS LEFT.  CURRENT BUILDINGS TAKEN
> 
> 5 BUILDINGS.
> ...


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

What other show is gonna top this? Really if you aren't there you ain't a lowrider!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 7 2009, 09:45 PM~13213787
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMEBOY
> *



DID YOU GET THE SOMBRERO PIC OF WAX AT HIS B DAY PARTY? SHOULDNT EVERYONE GET TO SEE IT?


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 7 2009, 12:08 PM~13209896
> *NOT MUCH ROOM INDOORS LEFT.  CURRENT BUILDINGS TAKEN
> 
> 5 BUILDINGS.
> ...


CONTAGOIUS FROM YAKIMA JUST BOOKED 10 INDOOR SPOTS.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 7 2009, 09:47 AM~13208444
> *thanks pumpkin
> *


      
MAN THIS IS GONNA BE THE BEST SHOW THE NW HAS EVER SEEN! ALL THE CARS, MAN IF YOU MISS THIS SHOW STAY HOME FOR THE REST OF THE YEAR!
IF YOU IN THE SPORT YOU'LL BE THERE!

BIGGG ASSSS PROPSS TO LOWCOS CC 
I LOVE MY NW LOWRIDERS! LETS DO THE THANG! 2009 IS GONNA BE THE BEST YEAR FOR US ALL! YOU'LL SEE.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Mar 8 2009, 08:15 AM~13215700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
deflated the rock lol


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THIS IS WHERE WAXS PIC WAS


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

NO MORE PIC


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ALLL THE PICS OF WAX ARE GONE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THE BIG KID<img src=\'http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m151/LOWCOSGRUMPY/IMAGE_067.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m151/LOWCOSGRUMPY/IMAGE_067.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m151/LOWCOSGRUMPY/IMAGE_067.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

Ya know its lookin more like INFLATED Rock,
Can you smell what the wax is cooking? :tongue:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 8 2009, 04:58 PM~13218733
> *Ya know its lookin more like INFLATED Rock,
> Can you smell what the wax is cooking? :tongue:
> *


HE LOOKED REAL DEFLATED AT THE MEETING. 

JUST ADDED BUILDING F. KANES MOST WANTED. 

DAY OF SHOW ENTRY CUTOFF NOON. NO EXCEPTIONS


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 7 2009, 12:08 PM~13209896
> *NOT MUCH ROOM INDOORS LEFT.  CURRENT BUILDINGS TAKEN
> 
> 5 BUILDINGS.
> ...


OTHER GRASS LOCATIONS AVAILABLE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

wax is on one.com


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

LETS REMEMBER THAT IT TAKES MORE THEN JUST A FEW CAR CLUBS TO KEEP "OUR" SPORT ALIVE, NO CLUB, NO CAR NO SHOES..HITCHHIKE..JUST SHOWING UP TO THE SHOWS IS AS IMPORTANT AS SHOWING.THE NORTHWEST HAS BEEN SLACKING IN KEEPING A CLOSE NIT COMMUNITY BUT ALOT OF US SERIOUS PEOPLE PLAN ON ELEVATING THE SPORT TO THE BEST OF OUR ABILITY.THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL THE PAST SUPPORT TO LOWCOS C.C. AND ALL THE OTHER NORTHWEST CAR CLUBS!WE LOOK FORWARD TOWARDS DOING OUR VERY VERY BEST TO PROVIDING ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YEAR AND OF ALL THE SURROUNDING AREAS! AS WELL AS SHOWING UP IN FORCE EVERY WHERE.SPEAKINING ON BEHALF OF LOWCOS CAR CLUB AS A 14 YEAR MEMBER WE ARE FOCUSED ON KEEPING THE GAME ALIVE AND WANNA SHARE OUR FARE APRECIATION FOR THE GAME..
STAND UP AND STAND OUT! THATS WHAT THE LOWRIDER GAME IS ABOUT!

BE SAFE AND """""GET BACK TO WORK ON YOUR CAR""""!

LOWCOS OG DONNIE
STREETSTARS OG
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:  :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE_@Mar 8 2009, 10:49 PM~13221720
> *LETS REMEMBER THAT IT TAKES MORE THEN JUST A FEW CAR CLUBS TO KEEP "OUR" SPORT ALIVE, NO CLUB, NO CAR NO SHOES..HITCHHIKE..JUST SHOWING UP TO THE SHOWS IS AS IMPORTANT AS SHOWING.THE NORTHWEST HAS BEEN SLACKING IN KEEPING A CLOSE NIT COMMUNITY BUT ALOT OF US SERIOUS PEOPLE PLAN ON ELEVATING THE SPORT TO THE BEST OF OUR ABILITY.THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL THE PAST SUPPORT TO LOWCOS C.C. AND ALL THE OTHER NORTHWEST CAR CLUBS!WE LOOK FORWARD TOWARDS DOING OUR VERY VERY BEST TO PROVIDING ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YEAR AND OF ALL THE SURROUNDING AREAS! AS WELL AS SHOWING UP IN FORCE EVERY WHERE.SPEAKINING ON BEHALF OF LOWCOS CAR CLUB AS A 14 YEAR MEMBER WE ARE FOCUSED ON KEEPING THE GAME ALIVE AND WANNA SHARE OUR FARE APRECIATION FOR THE GAME..
> STAND UP AND STAND OUT! THATS WHAT THE LOWRIDER GAME IS ABOUT!
> 
> ...


well said brother, well said


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 8 2009, 07:40 PM~13220265
> *HE LOOKED REAL DEFLATED AT THE MEETING.
> 
> JUST ADDED BUILDING F.  KANES MOST WANTED.
> ...


is this for the indoor space only? or for the whole show?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

NVM


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 8 2009, 09:58 PM~13221798
> *is this for the indoor space only? or for the whole show?
> *




HIS PRE REG IS FOR THE SHOW. IF YOU GT IT IN IN TIME, I SAVE AN INDOOR SPACE WITH YOUR NAME ON IT, IF YOU SHOW UP DAY OF THE SHOW AND REGISTER, YOU WILL BE IN THE GRASS.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 9 2009, 06:35 AM~13222978
> *HIS PRE REG IS FOR THE SHOW.  IF YOU GT IT IN IN TIME, I SAVE AN INDOOR SPACE WITH YOUR NAME ON IT, IF YOU SHOW UP DAY OF THE SHOW AND REGISTER, YOU WILL BE IN THE GRASS.
> *



which building will the truck hoppers be located in ???

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 9 2009, 08:19 AM~13223602
> *which building will the truck hoppers be located in  ???
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


The outhouse :biggrin: but thats only because your "THE SHIT"  :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 9 2009, 08:31 AM~13223679
> *The outhouse :biggrin: but thats only because your  "THE SHIT"   :biggrin:
> *



yoo funny ! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 9 2009, 08:19 AM~13223602
> *which building will the truck hoppers be located in  ???
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE_@Mar 8 2009, 09:49 PM~13221720
> *LETS REMEMBER THAT IT TAKES MORE THEN JUST A FEW CAR CLUBS TO KEEP "OUR" SPORT ALIVE, NO CLUB, NO CAR NO SHOES..HITCHHIKE..JUST SHOWING UP TO THE SHOWS IS AS IMPORTANT AS SHOWING.THE NORTHWEST HAS BEEN SLACKING IN KEEPING A CLOSE NIT COMMUNITY BUT ALOT OF US SERIOUS PEOPLE PLAN ON ELEVATING THE SPORT TO THE BEST OF OUR ABILITY.THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL THE PAST SUPPORT TO LOWCOS C.C. AND ALL THE OTHER NORTHWEST CAR CLUBS!WE LOOK FORWARD TOWARDS DOING OUR VERY VERY BEST TO PROVIDING ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YEAR AND OF ALL THE SURROUNDING AREAS! AS WELL AS SHOWING UP IN FORCE EVERY WHERE.SPEAKINING ON BEHALF OF LOWCOS CAR CLUB AS A 14 YEAR MEMBER WE ARE FOCUSED ON KEEPING THE GAME ALIVE AND WANNA SHARE OUR FARE APRECIATION FOR THE GAME..
> STAND UP AND STAND OUT! THATS WHAT THE LOWRIDER GAME IS ABOUT!
> 
> ...


SREETSTARS SINCE '01 AND ONLY 3 VIDEOS OUT, DAMN THEY SUCK, BUT DON'T TELL NO BODY!


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

i didnt even know their was a 3rd video...whats the order info!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Mar 9 2009, 12:54 PM~13225953
> *i didnt even know their was a 3rd video...whats the order info!!
> *


i have 40 of them. just hit me up in town. i have the last ones that nick left with me for spokane.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Mar 9 2009, 12:54 PM~13225953
> *i didnt even know their was a 3rd video...whats the order info!!
> *


so you thought I sucked more than I actually did


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

big tone whats upper.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

what upper grumpy

ttt

:biggrin: 

U KNOW!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 9 2009, 09:24 PM~13232132
> *big tone whats upper.
> *


S.O.S LOL :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 9 2009, 10:34 PM~13232290
> *S.O.S LOL  :biggrin:
> *


TONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
cant leave the white girls alone :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=463914


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 9 2009, 02:54 PM~13226409
> *i have 40 of them.  just hit me up in town.  i have the last ones that nick left with me for spokane.
> *


was it last years footage? i wanna check it out,, i was there in spokane the at the cruise,,no ride tho, but with the fam in our suv,,,lol good times


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 10 2009, 09:11 AM~13235807
> *was it last years footage? i wanna check it out,, i was there in spokane the at the cruise,,no ride tho, but with the fam in our suv,,,lol good times
> *



is that the footage from when i got pulled over by the

"bicycle police" ??? :angry: :angry: :angry: 

man, that was embarasskin' !!
:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> [/quot
> ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 6 2009, 08:15 AM~13200131
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is the real deal flyer.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

IM JUST GOING TO KICK IT WITH BIG UCE AND FOUNDER KITA :0 


J/P :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 10 2009, 08:39 PM~13243150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up bro... u no if u guys need any help hit me up grump...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

GOOD MORNING NW RIDERS.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

nice nice


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Mar 11 2009, 07:48 AM~13246723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 11 2009, 07:28 AM~13246982
> *nice nice
> *



der's dat der' "PLATNUMB" rider !! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

what it dew Rider ??


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 11 2009, 08:28 AM~13246982
> *nice nice
> *


whats up rider?


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

to the tizzzzzzzzzzzop :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 9 2009, 09:31 AM~13223679
> *The outhouse :biggrin: but thats only because your  "THE SHIT"   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST TRYIN TO GET MY CHEDDA TOGETHER 4 THE SUMMER.. THIS ECONOMY GOT ME FUCKKED UP.


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 11 2009, 09:01 PM~13254482
> *JUST TRYIN TO GET MY CHEDDA TOGETHER 4 THE SUMMER.. THIS ECONOMY GOT ME FUCKKED UP.
> *


  I feel that !


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 11 2009, 10:23 PM~13255816
> * I feel that !
> *


whhhhaaaaaatt


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

YOU SHOULD APPLY FOR A STREET PHARMACIST,,,LOL ALWAYS HIRING,,,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 12 2009, 09:02 AM~13259339
> *YOU SHOULD APPLY FOR A STREET PHARMACIST,,,LOL ALWAYS HIRING,,,
> *


lol


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

ttt TTT ttt


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 12 2009, 09:02 AM~13259339
> *YOU SHOULD APPLY FOR A STREET PHARMACIST,,,LOL ALWAYS HIRING,,,
> *



"been there, done that, huh Rider" !!!

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 12 2009, 03:34 PM~13262716
> *"been there, done that, huh Rider" !!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



JUST ASK MY BOYZ IN LICKICRACK CO.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SMALL TOWN BASTARDS
I SPENT SO MUCH MONEY THERE THEY COULD FEED 20 INBREEDS FOR A YEAR... :uh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 10 2009, 08:43 PM~13243232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 10 2009, 11:22 PM~13245205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

TTT for the show :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 12 2009, 11:57 PM~13267361
> *
> *


hows the build goin..you gonna up date us on the topic?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Mar 13 2009, 12:06 PM~13270813
> *hows the build goin..you gonna up date us on the topic?
> *


Updated


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

the weathers breakin time to bust ass on cars!!! :biggrin:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Mar 13 2009, 05:18 PM~13274023
> *the weathers breakin time to bust ass on cars!!! :biggrin:
> *


Fart? That pre-shit? :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 13 2009, 07:01 PM~13274369
> *Fart? That pre-shit? :biggrin:
> *


Get to work on yo ride asshole :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Mar 13 2009, 05:18 PM~13274023
> *the weathers breakin time to bust ass on cars!!! :biggrin:
> *


u knoooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I HAVE A FAIRLY GOOD HEAD START ON THE WEATHER. MINE WILL BE DONE IN AND OUT BEFORE THE WEATHER GETS GOOD ENOUGH TO DRIVE A SHOW CAR IN.

HOWS EVERYONE ELSE DOIN ON THEIRS?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 14 2009, 09:32 AM~13278994
> *I HAVE A FAIRLY GOOD HEAD START ON THE WEATHER.  MINE WILL BE DONE IN AND OUT BEFORE THE WEATHER GETS GOOD ENOUGH TO DRIVE A SHOW CAR IN.
> 
> HOWS EVERYONE ELSE DOIN ON THEIRS?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Murals and kandy, bolt it back together and head to moses lake in june


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 14 2009, 09:32 AM~13278994
> *I HAVE A FAIRLY GOOD HEAD START ON THE WEATHER.  MINE WILL BE DONE IN AND OUT BEFORE THE WEATHER GETS GOOD ENOUGH TO DRIVE A SHOW CAR IN.
> 
> HOWS EVERYONE ELSE DOIN ON THEIRS?
> *


  Not so good, anybody want to donate a 4L60E to a brotha? :dunno:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 14 2009, 09:32 AM~13278994
> *I HAVE A FAIRLY GOOD HEAD START ON THE WEATHER.  MINE WILL BE DONE IN AND OUT BEFORE THE WEATHER GETS GOOD ENOUGH TO DRIVE A SHOW CAR IN.
> 
> HOWS EVERYONE ELSE DOIN ON THEIRS?
> *


new murals and dentin the back bumper up :biggrin:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 14 2009, 08:32 AM~13278994
> *I HAVE A FAIRLY GOOD HEAD START ON THE WEATHER.  MINE WILL BE DONE IN AND OUT BEFORE THE WEATHER GETS GOOD ENOUGH TO DRIVE A SHOW CAR IN.
> 
> HOWS EVERYONE ELSE DOIN ON THEIRS?
> *


im starting from scratch again, :0 if it all goes well i'll be out soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 14 2009, 08:32 AM~13278994
> *
> 
> HOWS EVERYONE ELSE DOIN ON THEIRS?
> *


I wish i could say its going fast the the food when fatnicks at the buffett but mines going slow like molasas thats why i personally havent pre reg'd


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 14 2009, 03:40 PM~13281145
> * Not so good, anybody want to donate a 4L60E to a brotha? :dunno:
> *


i got a buik roadmaster with a 700 in it....300 bucks!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 14 2009, 08:49 PM~13283267
> *I wish i could say its going fast the the food when fatnicks at the buffett but mines going slow like molasas thats why i personally havent pre reg'd
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Mar 14 2009, 10:18 PM~13283520
> *i got a buik roadmaster with a 700 in it....300 bucks!!
> *


For the trans, or for the whole car?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 14 2009, 03:40 PM~13281145
> * Not so good, anybody want to donate a 4L60E to a brotha? :dunno:
> *


eugene craigslist,,, seen 2 of them in here,,


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 14 2009, 09:49 PM~13283267
> *I wish i could say its going fast the the food when fatnicks at the buffett but mines going slow like molasas thats why i personally havent pre reg'd
> *


come on big tone time to put some over time in!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

$avage, You still need a trans???


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 15 2009, 09:40 AM~13285514
> *For the trans, or for the whole car?
> *


the whole car!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Mar 15 2009, 04:23 PM~13288243
> *come on big tone time to put some over time in!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Im trying to get the time off of work lol


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 15 2009, 11:33 PM~13291435
> *Im trying to get the time off of work lol
> *


lol you dont work :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 15 2009, 09:33 PM~13291435
> *Im trying to get the time off of work lol
> *



you need me to cover for you again "DAD" ???

:0 :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 16 2009, 03:08 AM~13292806
> *lol you dont work :biggrin:
> *


the most work this mothafucka does is trying to get to the crack of his ass in the shower


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 16 2009, 10:07 AM~13294976
> *the most work this mothafucka does is trying to get to the crack of his ass in the shower
> *


SHIT the most work you do is fighting Joey from taking cuts in the buffett line and being a goldminer with your fingers in your nose


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2009, 10:18 AM~13295109
> *SHIT the most work you do is fighting Joey from taking cuts in the buffett line and being a goldminer with your fingers in your nose
> *


mothafucka you trying to tell me your lil ass T-Rex arms get around your fat ass? mothafucka its a fat mans challenge just for you to get your socks on


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 16 2009, 11:11 AM~13295586
> *mothafucka you trying to tell me your lil ass T-Rex arms get around your fat ass? mothafucka its a fat mans challenge just for you to get your socks on
> *


Yep they sure do dont worry if joey eats all the food at the real buffet you still have your booger buffet goldminer


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

lol


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2009, 11:30 AM~13295771
> *Yep they sure do dont worry if joey eats all the food at the real buffet you still have your booger buffet goldminer
> *


goldminer, mothafucka you have to make toilet paper spears just to pick your fat ass shrek nose


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 16 2009, 12:53 PM~13296441
> *goldminer, mothafucka you have to make toilet paper spears just to pick your fat ass shrek nose
> *


toilet paper vs fingers?? ill stick the the toilet paper you stick with your dream here


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 16 2009, 12:53 PM~13296441
> *goldminer, mothafucka you have to make toilet paper DILDOS just to pick your fat ass shrek nose
> *


*correction*


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 16 2009, 03:38 PM~13297711
> *correction
> *


Thanks id rather smell pussy than ass anyways


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 16 2009, 07:03 PM~13299120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 16 2009, 07:03 PM~13299120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE..


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: bump..........


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

sick flyer huh?


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 16 2009, 07:03 PM~13299120
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

STILL WAITING ON PRE-REG FORMS FROM A FEW PEOPLE.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Mar 13 2009, 12:56 AM~13267357
> *TTT for the show :biggrin:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 17 2009, 09:50 AM~13304313
> *STILL WAITING ON PRE-REG FORMS FROM A FEW PEOPLE.
> *


im still waitin for a trophy count from one guy! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

fuck a trophy, do it for Fat Tony


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2009, 12:37 PM~13305790
> *fuck a trophy, do it for Fat Tony
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2009, 11:37 AM~13305790
> *fuck a trophy, do it for Fat Tony
> *



:0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Mar 17 2009, 12:32 PM~13305753
> *im still waitin for a trophy count from one guy!  :biggrin:
> *


i will have it to you tonight Belly Idol. don't trip.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2009, 12:37 PM~13305790
> *fuck a trophy, do it for Fat Tony
> *


fuck a trophy, do it for Belly Ray Cyrus. A.K.A. mhiggy911


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

belly bob thorton


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2009, 02:09 PM~13306619
> *belly bob thorton
> *


WTF :roflmao:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

AY NICK ( FATNERD ) THA STREETSTARZ DVD GONNA B 4 SALE AT MOSES DID U FINALLY FINISH IT CAUSE BEEN WAITING 4 LIKE 3 YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 16 2009, 07:03 PM~13299120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 17 2009, 02:35 PM~13307474
> *AY NICK ( FATNERD ) THA STREETSTARZ DVD GONNA B 4 SALE AT MOSES DID U FINALLY FINISH IT CAUSE BEEN WAITING 4 LIKE 3 YEARS :biggrin:
> *


wtf, I cant take all this dvd pressure


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I just been lazy lately, but I'll get it done :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2009, 02:47 PM~13307573
> *I just been lazy lately, but I'll get it done :biggrin:
> *



don't forget to mail me my "royalty"s", for that centerfold shot !!!

:0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 17 2009, 09:50 AM~13304313
> *STILL WAITING ON PRE-REG FORMS FROM A FEW PEOPLE.
> *


IM SENDING MY FORM OUT ON FRIDAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

D Mike, Im gonna charge you foo, 1 for putting mini suv's hopping on my video, and 2 cause you always wearing tank tops, dont no one want to see furry shoulders


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 17 2009, 01:54 PM~13306465
> *fuck a trophy, do it for Belly Ray Cyrus.  A.K.A. mhiggy911
> *


respect the belly!~!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Mar 17 2009, 07:22 PM~13309552
> *respect the belly!~!!
> *


my bad belly jean


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 17 2009, 08:33 PM~13310405
> *my bad belly jean
> *


 i will have the trophy count tonight.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

for real though fuck a trophy and judging, do people really care who they beat and who beat them? just give everyone who enters something cool worth the fake ass 8 dollar trophy, the only ones I see who care about trophies are the grown ass men who build bikes


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2009, 08:41 PM~13310516
> *for real though fuck a trophy and judging, do people really care who they beat and who beat them? just give everyone who enters something cool worth the fake ass 8 dollar trophy, the only ones I see who care about trophies are the grown ass men who build bikes
> *


I do agree with you, but these aren't your typical cheesey tropies! There may even be a 'best of Black Socks' award, you never know! :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 18 2009, 06:45 AM~13313635
> *I do agree with you, but these aren't your typical cheesey tropies! There may even be a 'best of Black Socks' award, you never know! :cheesy:
> *


YOU WEREN'T SUPPOSED TO TELL HIM ABOUT THE BLACK SOCK AWARD. NOW WE HAVE TO FIND ANOTHER AWARD FOR THAT CLOWN. DID I JUST SAY THAT OUT LOUD. MY BAD. :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2009, 05:54 PM~13309242
> *D Mike, Im gonna charge you foo, 1 for putting mini suv's hopping on my video, and 2 cause you always wearing tank tops, dont no one want to see furry shoulders
> *



:biggrin: 

"mini trucker for life holmes" 

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2009, 05:54 PM~13309242
> *D Mike, Im gonna charge you foo, 1 for putting mini suv's hopping on my video, and 2 cause you always wearing tank tops, dont no one want to see furry shoulders
> *














:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE+Mar 18 2009, 05:45 AM~13313635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doode keep your shirt on, dont no body want to smell your back hair, smellin like hot ass and funyons


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 17 2009, 03:35 PM~13307474
> *AY NICK ( FATNERD ) THA STREETSTARZ DVD GONNA B 4 SALE AT MOSES DID U FINALLY FINISH IT CAUSE BEEN WAITING 4 LIKE 3 YEARS :biggrin:
> *



HEY RESERVE ME A COPY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Mar 17 2009, 06:54 PM~13309242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2009, 03:40 PM~13307523
> *wtf, I cant take all this dvd pressure
> *


U LAZY FATNERD


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 18 2009, 08:19 AM~13314638
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man, i only was at Nick's place for five minutes, and just look at all the hair thats stuck on me !!!

Nick must just lay around naked all the time sheadding ass hair all over the furniture an shit !! :0 :0 :0 

i thought it was cat hair, till i realized Nick don't have a cat,

"and cat hair ain't curly" :cheesy: 




lol. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 18 2009, 03:27 PM~13318224
> *man, i only was at Nick's place for five minutes, and just look at all the hair thats stuck on me !!!
> 
> Nick must just lay around naked all the time sheadding ass hair all over the furniture an shit !!  :0  :0  :0
> ...


WTF where you doing there with* YOUR SHIRT OFF* :uh: BEING GAY in the military is bad enough dont tell me its spreading the the lowriders of the NW :nono: :scrutinize: :banghead: hno: :loco: :tears:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

WHAT IN THE MOTHER FUCK, THATS A FALSIFIED ACCUSATION!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

NO SHIT HUH !!! :angry: :angry: :angry: 

Tony's always thinkin' gay shit just cuz another mans got his shirt off 
at his "buddy's" place !!

:0 :0 :0 



Don't worry Tony, i won't disrespect N.W. Lowriding,
if you stop getting mad, everytime Nick talks to another man, o.k. ??




lol. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 18 2009, 05:47 PM~13319545
> *NO SHIT HUH !!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> Tony's always thinkin' gay shit just cuz another mans got his shirt off
> ...


I know you like running around shirtless and shit showing off your nipples and all but i didnt know you ane nick had advanced like that


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

so how about this show :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Mar 18 2009, 07:55 PM~13321022
> *so how about this show  :biggrin:
> *


Gunna be BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 18 2009, 09:19 AM~13314638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


back pubes are not cool. u and nick need a vacation and nair.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 18 2009, 06:54 PM~13319615
> *I know you like running around shirtless and shit showing off your nipples and all but i didnt know you ane nick had advanced like that
> *


maybe it was pillow fight ?????


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 18 2009, 08:19 AM~13314638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


POLOK 503 your a ***


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:cheesy: 


:biggrin: 


o.k. enuf of that crap !!

this show is gonna be off the hizzle," fo' shizzle" !!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 19 2009, 03:55 AM~13323559
> *:cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> o.k. enuf of that crap !!
> ...


i agrizzle :uh:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

hey grump have you recieved any of our club reg. forms?


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 18 2009, 11:19 PM~13322758
> *maybe it was pillow fight ?????
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 19 2009, 08:49 AM~13324756
> *hey grump have you recieved any of our club reg. forms?
> *


NO SIR? NOT ONE. WHEN DID YOU SEND THEM?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 19 2009, 06:31 AM~13324179
> *i agrizzle :uh:
> *



Bigg Grumpdizzle :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

the winter has gotten to you guys... haha


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 19 2009, 02:17 PM~13328357
> *the winter has gotten to you guys... haha
> *



Tell me about it "platnumB" Rider !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>there are still some indoor spaces available. </span>


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

TTT Moses Lake! :biggrin:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 19 2009, 01:40 PM~13326853
> *NO SIR? NOT ONE.  WHEN DID YOU SEND THEM?
> *


i believe our prez of every chapter is suppose to take care of that,, everyone has a copy already..i personally handed them out,,,
gotta go see wussup,,,


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 20 2009, 10:33 AM~13336804
> *i believe our prez of every chapter is suppose to take care of that,, everyone has a copy already..i personally handed them out,,,
> gotta go see wussup,,,
> *


LET ME KNOW WHAT HAPPENED BRO.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 20 2009, 12:32 PM~13337350
> *LET ME KNOW WHAT HAPPENED BRO.
> *


im on it !!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Mar 20 2009, 09:54 AM~13336430
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up WAXington :wave:


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 20 2009, 06:06 PM~13341121
> *Whats up WAXington :wave:
> *


what it do savage :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 20 2009, 07:06 PM~13341121
> *Whats up WAXington :wave:
> *


WHATS UP MACHO MAN?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 20 2009, 08:18 PM~13342384
> *WHATS UP MACHO MAN?
> *


o ya i forgot about macho man randy savage ooooooya lol


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UaQUGpxOtaY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UaQUGpxOtaY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin: I DONY KNOW IF YOU GUYS REALIZE BUT NICK HAS BEEN HITTIN THE GYM EVERYDAY TRYING TO BEEF UP FOR MOSES. HERES A RECENT PIC. GOOD JOB NICK. KEEP IT UP BUDDY. WE ARE ALL BEHIND YOU. DON'T LOSE FOCUS OF YOUR GOAL BY GOING TO EAT WITH JOEY. 












HERE IS A PIC FROM JUST A FEW MONTHS AGO. BIG IMPROVEMENT.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

362 user(s) active in the past 10 minutes 
117 guests, 219 members 26 anonymous members 
GRUMPY, DJ Englewood, 1oregon3, feliz213, MR JOKER, Big Rich, imgntnschgo, LowRider_69, drasticbean, MR.50, Big nene 1, SAC_TOWN, CROWDS61, CHE1, west coast ridaz, hustle300, truscale, sp1963, str8lows, str8W3stC0ast1n, RB84REGAL, sik350, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, jesso903, CoupeDevilleDTS, Scur-rape-init, calicruising, curiousdos, New Mexico Ryda, L-BOOGIE, Louw, locorider, BIGPHACE, Scrilla, raider18, kandylac, 76'_SCHWINN, ElMonte74', klownin04, hoppingcart, BLVDCRUISER, 64 CRAWLING, AlexM, tlc64impala, GUS 650, .TODD, the poor boys, BIGGZEKE, thecandyman, Flamed360, malomonte, NeNe, BRASIL, jlopezdover, GANGSTER_36, astro64a409, big t on d'z, bigbodylac, 62bird, MTX686, 8REGAL_LIMITED4, sgtwolfhound, JUSTDEEZ, BIG DAWG, ~MONTECARLOW~, clowner13, Ask Jeeves , lipe328, rnrcustoms, GOODTIMESROY, mac2lac, Elco, vjo70764, J-VO, Geronimo, RALPH_DOGG, spreadinglies, D4LWoode, Maverick, istvan, mishin31, 408RYDERD, HydroCutlass86, STR8RIDA, Ruthie Skye, phkntkn, SoulDemon, lildouble, shrkn64, dakotah61impala, BobCutlass81, oldskool 62, ModernTimes_Ep, ericg, low4life68lac, west104, juan_manuel, INKEDCITY, BALLIN_24Z, lesstime, -==ECK CC==- obo, BigSlim818, mr.fisheye, dken, 2twin, lowbikeon20z, monte88carlo, DAVID63, 13foxtrot, CHUKO 204, 310~S.F.C.C., 4SHOW, almemgon, SKIMASK RECORDS, Tha_1_n_1901, AllHustle NoLove, lilrich11, md2drag99, iLowride, .:CHANGO:., los23, English, wop_inda_wood, HEAVENBOUND68, Mr. Monte Carlo, FREDDY™, mrcubano, Clown confution, wicked63, JAE313, NDUTIME70, taylorswanted, impalaguy1964, low77caddy, ch3cy67, BOUNDEDC.C, 95 Fleetwood, IMAGINATIONS64, freddylokz, KIPPY, CO-PILOT, Fleetangel, dippin62, Candillac, lowrider63, unity_mike, josie_p, sgp1973, BIGG-USO, SWIPH, racerboy, BLVDBROUGHAM, THUGGNASTY, RO 4 LIFE, bluecadi96, Goldy Loc, Slodessa, D.L.O.Styles, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, sanjosecustomz, President Lincoln, selfmade213, mbustos, slo, calilife83, 72BOATTAIL, barthmonster, phatras, KrazyKutting, jestersixfour, dayton roller, fortworthmex, E.C. ROLO 62~63, cadillac on chrome, lowridersfinest, 95rangeron14z, PORT_CITY_RYDA, hustler2919, impala63, MIA-HI-TECH, lowriv1972, show-bound, [email protected], 83 regal, FLAKED FLATOP, doughboy93, bung, PANIC-5150, stayfresh726, mischief64, huntdog, lil'man, supersporting88, 84CoupeDe, Kandy Drippa, 69droptop, COAST2COAST, H-TOWN_ACE, boffo, gordoloc213, allcoupedup, Martian, mm0142, OneLowBull, SPIDER1959VERT, titslover, 859 impala, ray-vw, SupremeAir, OoDIZZoO, BIG SKIP, crenshaw magraw, mr cholo 713, cdznutz42069, 214RIDERZ, Lac of Respect, chrisijzerman, 66olds88, Tony46, FA $HO RIDAZ
Show detailed by: Last Click, Member Name 
Today's Birthdays 
19 members are celebrating their birthday today
lil joe(31), nvmy22s(27), monsterpuff(29), TOGETHER1(53), BagNDragS10(29), TEQUILLA SUNRISE(35), Jalapeno(30), lowridergirl_805(19), LilCripples(24), fleetwoodmac(33), Solano Romeo(33), spikes805(16), Latinrollerstank(25), 81JuicedCaddy(21), -{94dimepiece}-(29), 6DEUCE6(47), 94stang(39), 82LtownCaddy(22), CMonte3(43) 
Upcoming Car Shows & Events within the next 14 days 
Above Reality Auto Show (N.Chas, SC), Santa Ana HS Car & Bike Show (CA) 
Board Statistics 
Our members have made a total of 8,190,504 posts
We have 47,996 registered members
The newest member is grumpyjoe
Most users ever online was 785 on Jan 12 2009, 08:13 PM


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 21 2009, 09:14 AM~13345493
> *:biggrin: I DONY KNOW IF YOU GUYS REALIZE BUT NICK HAS BEEN HITTIN THE GYM EVERYDAY  TRYING TO BEEF UP FOR MOSES.  HERES A RECENT PIC.  GOOD JOB NICK.  KEEP IT UP BUDDY.  WE ARE ALL BEHIND YOU.  DON'T LOSE FOCUS OF YOUR GOAL BY GOING TO EAT WITH JOEY.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn he double fisting drinks and eating cake LOL


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 21 2009, 11:23 AM~13345984
> *Damn he double fisting drinks and eating cake LOL
> *


YOU KNOW HOW HE DOOZ IT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 21 2009, 11:21 AM~13346344
> *YOU KNOW HOW HE DOOZ IT
> *


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 21 2009, 10:14 AM~13345493
> *:biggrin: I DONY KNOW IF YOU GUYS REALIZE BUT NICK HAS BEEN HITTIN THE GYM EVERYDAY  TRYING TO BEEF UP FOR MOSES.  HERES A RECENT PIC.  GOOD JOB NICK.  KEEP IT UP BUDDY.  WE ARE ALL BEHIND YOU.  DON'T LOSE FOCUS OF YOUR GOAL BY GOING TO EAT WITH JOEY.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 21 2009, 10:14 AM~13345493
> *:biggrin: I DONY KNOW IF YOU GUYS REALIZE BUT NICK HAS BEEN HITTIN THE GYM EVERYDAY  TRYING TO BEEF UP FOR MOSES.  HERES A RECENT PIC.  GOOD JOB NICK.  KEEP IT UP BUDDY.  WE ARE ALL BEHIND YOU.  DON'T LOSE FOCUS OF YOUR GOAL BY GOING TO EAT WITH JOEY.
> 
> 
> ...


Grumps lookin a little Extra Medium himself! :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 22 2009, 09:53 AM~13352651
> *Grumps lookin a little Extra Medium himself! :0
> *


was that supposed to be nice?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 21 2009, 10:14 AM~13345493
> *:biggrin: I DONY KNOW IF YOU GUYS REALIZE BUT NICK HAS BEEN HITTIN THE GYM EVERYDAY   TRYING TO BEEF UP FOR MOSES.  HERES A RECENT PIC.  GOOD JOB NICK.   KEEP IT UP BUDDY.  WE ARE ALL BEHIND YOU.  DON'T LOSE FOCUS OF YOUR GOAL BY GOING TO EAT WITH JOEY.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 11 2009, 03:05 PM~12671189
> *ANYBODY SEEN THIS GUY
> 
> 
> ...


befors pic


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 22 2009, 10:37 AM~13352924
> *was that supposed to be nice?
> *


that was not very nice at all!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Mar 22 2009, 11:17 AM~13353214
> *that was not very nice at all!!! :biggrin:
> *


ur nice


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

WHATS GOOD LOWCOS????


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Mar 22 2009, 02:02 PM~13354372
> *WHATS GOOD LOWCOS????
> *


WHATS UPPER STEVEN?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 22 2009, 02:12 PM~13354424
> *WHATS UPPER STEVEN?
> *


LOL NADA BRO


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

NOT MUCH ROOM INDOORS LEFT. CURRENT BUILDINGS TAKEN

7 BUILDINGS. 

BUILDING A ...... SHOWTIME CAR CLUB .......... FULL

BUILDING B ...... UCE CAR CLUB ............. FULL

BUILDING C ...... ROLLERZ ONLY CAR CLUB ............ FULL

BUILDING D ...... VENDOR BOOTHS AND MISC PRE REG'D 

BUILDING E ...... MISC CLUBS. LEGACY,CONTAGIOUS ......................... FULL

BUILDING F ...... MISC. CLUBS... FULL

BUILDING G...... PARTIALLY FULL


THOSE WANTING INDOOR SPACE- SEND PRE REG FORMS. WE MAY HAVE TO GET ANOTHER BUILDING. GREAT GRASS LOCATION FILLED NEAR THE NEW STAGE AND BEER GARDEN BY FAMILY TIES.

OTHER GRASS LOCATIONS AVAILABLE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

Shilo Inn-Moses Lakewww.shiloinns.com

1819 Kittleson Rd
Moses Lake, WA 98837
(509) 765-9317

Shilo Inn-Moses Lakewww.shiloinns.com

1819 Kittleson Rd
Moses Lake, WA 98837
(509) 765-9317

Super 8 Motel-Moses Lake - www.super8.com - (509) 765-8886 - 20 reviews

B. Motel 6 Moses Lake - www.motel6.com - (509) 766-0250 - 6 reviews

C. Ameristay Inn & Suites - www.ameristayinn.com - (509) 764-7500 - 13 reviews

D. Best Western-Lake Inn - www.bestwesternwashington.com - (509) 765-9211 - 32 reviews

E. Shilo Inn-Moses Lake - www.shiloinns.com - (509) 765-9317 - 44 reviews

F. Motel Oasis - www.moteloasisinn.com - (509) 765-8636 - 3 reviews

G. Lakeshore Resort Motel - www.lakeshoreresortmotel.com - (509) 765-9201 - More

H. Inn At Moses Lake - www.innatmoseslake.com - (509) 766-7000 - 12 reviews

I. Motel Imperial - images.leonardo.com - (509) 765-8626 - 1 review

J. Moses Lake Travelodge - www.travelodge.com - (509) 765-8631 - 6 reviews


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>IN CASE YOU GUYS FORGOT THERE WAS A HOP.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

LEGACY CAR CLUB JUST BOOKED 5 INDOOR SPOTS.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill b there...... not showing though


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2009, 09:28 AM~13361346
> *NOT MUCH ROOM INDOORS LEFT.  CURRENT BUILDINGS TAKEN
> 
> 5 BUILDINGS.
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 23 2009, 09:58 AM~13361576
> *ill b there...... not showing though
> *



imagine that.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2009, 10:35 AM~13361881
> *imagine that.
> *


WHATS GOOD GRUMPY :biggrin: 
DAMN THIS THANG IS GETTING BIGGER EVERYDAY :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Mar 23 2009, 10:36 AM~13361892
> *WHATS GOOD GRUMPY :biggrin:
> DAMN THIS THANG IS GETTING BIGGER EVERYDAY :biggrin:
> *


I AM GONNA SEND OUT FLYERS THIS WEEK. EVERYBODY THAT NEED SOME, OR A BUNCH, PM ME YOUR ADDRESSES.


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2009, 10:03 AM~13362153
> *I AM GONNA SEND OUT FLYERS THIS WEEK.  EVERYBODY THAT NEED SOME, OR A BUNCH, PM ME YOUR ADDRESSES.
> *


pm'd


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 23 2009, 11:09 AM~13362208
> *pm'd
> *


received


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2009, 09:34 AM~13361389
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>IN CASE YOU GUYS FORGOT THERE WAS A HOP.
> *


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2009, 12:17 PM~13362916
> *
> *


can our cars hop? :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

ima send you a pm grump,,,


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice! the Grump be puttin in work! :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

*PM'D*


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911+Mar 23 2009, 01:09 PM~13363423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got it


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2009, 09:34 AM~13361389
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>IN CASE YOU GUYS FORGOT THERE WAS A HOP.
> *


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2009, 09:34 AM~13361389
> *THERE'S A HOP</span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2009, 09:28 AM~13361346
> *NOT MUCH ROOM INDOORS LEFT.  CURRENT BUILDINGS TAKEN
> 
> 5 BUILDINGS.
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 23 2009, 06:33 PM~13367750
> *
> 
> THERE'S A HOP :biggrin:   :biggrin:
> *


WASNT YOU AND FATBOY JOEY SAPOSED TO HOP AT LAST YEARS SHOW???


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 23 2009, 06:33 PM~13367750
> *
> 
> THERE'S A HOP :biggrin:   :biggrin:
> *



ya, there's gonna be a baddass exhibition Truck hopp !!!

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

dudes comming all the way from P-town !!

shit's gonna get crazy !!

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 










lol. :biggrin:

that's right,

"FUCK THE TROPHY, I'M DOIN' IT FOR BIG TONY" !!


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 23 2009, 09:54 PM~13368822
> *WASNT YOU AND FATBOY JOEY SAPOSED TO HOP AT LAST YEARS SHOW???
> *


 :0


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 23 2009, 09:54 PM~13368822
> *WASNT YOU AND FATBOY JOEY SAPOSED TO HOP AT LAST YEARS SHOW???
> *


joey was suppose to hop ??
:0


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence+Mar 23 2009, 10:58 AM~13361576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 23 2009, 08:54 PM~13368822
> *WASNT YOU AND FATBOY JOEY SAPOSED TO HOP AT LAST YEARS SHOW???
> *



anyone hop'n towncars gotta see this guy first


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2009, 09:28 AM~13361346
> *NOT MUCH ROOM INDOORS LEFT.  CURRENT BUILDINGS TAKEN
> 
> 7 BUILDINGS.
> ...


MORE PRE REGS COMIN IN DAILY. THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE SUPER HUGE. STILL NEED A FEW VENDORS. $100 FOR BOOTHS. PM ME.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

http://www.lokowear.com/


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 24 2009, 09:28 AM~13373624
> *joey was suppose to hop ??
> :0
> *


His car not HIM :biggrin: LOL


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 24 2009, 04:58 PM~13376750
> *His car not HIM  :biggrin: LOL
> *


oh i see !!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Mar 24 2009, 11:37 AM~13374213
> *anyone hop'n towncars gotta see this guy first
> 
> 
> ...


thas an old pic from hillsborough isn't it


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

MOSES LAKE


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 23 2009, 08:54 PM~13368822
> *WASNT YOU AND FATBOY JOEY SAPOSED TO HOP AT LAST YEARS SHOW???
> *


look fat boy hop ur asss around the block to lose some wait.. lol :biggrin: besides i'm broke.. :biggrin: i cant build towncars like u baller!!!!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2009, 09:37 AM~13361415
> *LEGACY CAR CLUB JUST BOOKED 5 INDOOR SPOTS.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 24 2009, 04:02 PM~13376807
> *oh i see !!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


whats up bro..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 24 2009, 06:12 PM~13378876
> *look fat boy hop ur asss around the block to lose some wait.. lol :biggrin:  besides i'm broke..  :biggrin: i cant build towncars like u baller!!!!!
> *


You wanna take hot laps fool i garnintee you will be out of breath before


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Mar 23 2009, 06:34 PM~13366923
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up wax... what up grumpy show should b cracking can't wait.. much love to LOWCOS 4 ALL THERE WORK N THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 24 2009, 07:18 PM~13378953
> *You wanna take hot laps fool i garnintee you will be out of breath before
> *


YA RIGHT :biggrin: any word on the deal..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 24 2009, 06:23 PM~13379019
> *YA RIGHT  :biggrin: any word on the deal..
> *


Still working it but sounds promising your girl with the truck call you back yet LOL


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 20 2008, 07:43 PM~12485559
> *JUNE 14TH 2009, LOWCOS CAR CLUB WILL BE HOSTING THE 3RD ANNUAL MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW.  GRANT COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS.  THERE WILL BE TWO INDOOR BUILDINGS AVAILABLE.  THE NORTHWEST PUT TOGETHER A GREAT EFFORT IN 2008 AND BROUGHT 115 FINE VEHICLES TO THE SHOW.  LETS MAKE THIS ONE BIGGER AND BETTER. WE WILL BE POSTING MORE INFO FOR THE SATURDAY EVENTS WE ARE PLANNING FOR THOSE THAT WILL BE IN TOWN THE DAY BEFORE.  PRE REGISTRATION WILL BE AVAILABLE TO SECURE INDOOR SPOTS FOR THOSE WHO TAKE THE TIME TO SEND IN THEIR REQUEST.  THANKS TO ALL THE NORTHWEST RIDERS AND LETS MAKE '09 FINE.
> *


TTT for LOWCOS!! I'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 24 2009, 07:21 PM~13378996
> *what up wax... what up grumpy show should b cracking can't wait.. much love to LOWCOS 4  ALL THERE WORK N THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY...
> *


THANKX BRO. WE ARE TRYING TO DO OUR "LOWRIDER TIME" IN '09


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 24 2009, 06:41 PM~13379260
> *THANKX BRO.  WE ARE TRYING TO DO OUR "LOWRIDER TIME" IN '09
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: we LIFERS :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 24 2009, 08:03 PM~13379616
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  we LIFERS  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Mar 24 2009, 08:41 PM~13380114
> *X2
> *


X6.9 TO THE 19TH POWER


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 24 2009, 08:51 PM~13380251
> *X6.9 TO THE 19TH POWER
> *


U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

................I SEE PALM TREES.............AND BRUCE WILLIS


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 24 2009, 07:12 PM~13378876
> *look fat boy hop ur asss around the block to lose some wait.. lol :biggrin:  besides i'm broke..  :biggrin: i cant build towncars like u baller!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 23 2009, 08:54 PM~13368822
> *WASNT YOU AND FATBOY JOEY SAPOSED TO HOP AT LAST YEARS SHOW???
> *



THAT WAS LAST YEAR WE WERE GONNA HOP 4 A TORTA  :biggrin: ANYWAYS CAN'T THIS YEAR CAUSE IT'S GONNA B PARKED INSIDE


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

SUP 82-REDRUM :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 24 2009, 10:09 PM~13380514
> *SUP 82-REDRUM :biggrin:
> *


What up JOKER 
 this show gonna be a good one


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

just got my motel reserved :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE AGAIN THIS YEAR!! GRUMPY THANK YOU FOR YOUR INVITE. KEEP PUSHIN LOWCOS CAR CLUB. WAY TO KEEP THINGS ALIVE.. CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THE N.W. HOMIES. AND SOME O.G. CALI CATS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 24 2009, 09:56 PM~13381181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for agreeing to be there.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 24 2009, 09:08 PM~13380499
> *
> THAT WAS LAST YEAR WE WERE GONNA HOP 4 A TORTA  :biggrin:  ANYWAYS CAN'T THIS YEAR CAUSE IT'S GONNA B PARKED INSIDE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 24 2009, 08:03 PM~13379616
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  we LIFERS  :biggrin:
> *


x3x4x5x6 fatboy... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 24 2009, 08:08 PM~13380499
> *
> THAT WAS LAST YEAR WE WERE GONNA HOP 4 A TORTA  :biggrin:  ANYWAYS CAN'T THIS YEAR CAUSE IT'S GONNA B PARKED INSIDE
> *


are the ceilings low? fat nerd


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness+Mar 24 2009, 10:37 AM~13374213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes hopping in the dirt, you know vegas ricks flee mart socks were fucked after that hop


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 25 2009, 10:36 AM~13385008
> *are the ceilings low? fat nerd
> *


whoa


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin: foolz are crazy :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

2 VENDOR BOOTHS STILL AVAILABLE.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 25 2009, 10:13 AM~13385341
> *2 VENDOR BOOTHS STILL AVAILABLE.
> *


has Schues favorite rappero Serio signed up yet?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 25 2009, 11:25 AM~13385448
> *has Schues favorite rappero Serio signed up yet?
> *


RAPIANDO EN EL NUEVE ES FIRME


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

IS THERE GONNA BE A CRUISE THE NIGHT BEFORE GRUMP?

I KNOW THERES A FEW CATS IN YAKIMA TALKING ABOUT THEY ARE TRAILORING THERE CARS TO MOSES FOR THE CRUISE, NOT TO GO TO THE SHOW
BUSTERS!!!! SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 25 2009, 01:01 PM~13386313
> *RAPIANDO EN EL NUEVE ES FIRME
> *


Hey Grump You are a whore bag after all!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Mar 25 2009, 03:07 PM~13386877
> *IS THERE GONNA BE A CRUISE THE NIGHT BEFORE GRUMP?
> 
> I KNOW THERES A FEW CATS IN YAKIMA TALKING ABOUT THEY ARE TRAILORING THERE CARS TO MOSES FOR THE CRUISE, NOT TO GO TO THE SHOW
> ...


IF THIS A LOWCOS SHOW,,IM SURE ITS GONNA BE A CRUISE,,IF YOU BEEN TO A LOWCOS SHOW,,YOU KNOW THEY GET DOWN THE NIGHT BEFORE,,,LAST YEAR IN SPOKANE,,IT WAS SICK !!! I DIDNT EVEN MAKE IT TO MY HOTEL,I JUST TOOK THE WHOLE FAMILY OUT AT THE CRUISE,JUST HAD TO FIND OUT WHERE THEY MEET AND IT WAS ON !!!!!!!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THERE IS A CRUISE AND WE HOPE THAT EVERYBODY SHOWS UP. IF THEY DON'T WANT TO ATTEND THE SHOW, NO BIG DEAL, WE ONLY WANT PEOPLE THERE THAT WANT TO BE THERE. WE START WORKING ON MOSES LAKE THE DAY AFTER MOSES LAKE AND A WHOLE YEAR OF HARD WORK ENSURES THAT A GOOD TIME WILL BE HAD BY ALL BUT IF SOME PEOPLE DON'T WANT TO ENJOY THE FRUITS OF OUR LABOR........COOL. WE HAVE PEOPLE LIKE YOU AND THE REST OF THE NORTHWEST AS OUR GUESTS AND THATS WHO WE ARE CATERING TO.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Mar 25 2009, 02:55 PM~13387369
> *Hey Grump You are a whore bag after all!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT A MEAN GUY.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 25 2009, 10:25 AM~13385448
> *has Schues favorite rappero Serio signed up yet?
> *


lol!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 25 2009, 04:21 PM~13388240
> *THERE IS A CRUISE AND WE HOPE THAT EVERYBODY SHOWS UP.  IF THEY DON'T WANT TO ATTEND THE SHOW, NO BIG DEAL, WE ONLY WANT PEOPLE THERE THAT WANT TO BE THERE.  WE START WORKING ON MOSES LAKE THE DAY AFTER MOSES LAKE AND A WHOLE YEAR OF HARD WORK ENSURES THAT A GOOD TIME WILL BE HAD BY ALL BUT IF SOME PEOPLE DON'T WANT TO ENJOY THE FRUITS OF OUR LABOR........COOL.  WE HAVE PEOPLE LIKE YOU AND THE REST OF THE NORTHWEST AS OUR GUESTS AND THATS WHO WE ARE CATERING TO.
> *


I WAS JUST HOPING THE PEOPLE WOULD SEE HOW HARD YOU GUYS WORKED ON THE SHOW AND WANNA DO BOTH, ITS WORTH PEOPLE TIME TO ATTEND THIS EVENT
MUCH PROPS FOR DOING YOUR THANG


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 25 2009, 03:21 PM~13388240
> *THERE IS A CRUISE AND WE HOPE THAT EVERYBODY SHOWS UP.  IF THEY DON'T WANT TO ATTEND THE SHOW, NO BIG DEAL, WE ONLY WANT PEOPLE THERE THAT WANT TO BE THERE.  WE START WORKING ON MOSES LAKE THE DAY AFTER MOSES LAKE AND A WHOLE YEAR OF HARD WORK ENSURES THAT A GOOD TIME WILL BE HAD BY ALL BUT IF SOME PEOPLE DON'T WANT TO ENJOY THE FRUITS OF OUR LABOR........COOL.  WE HAVE PEOPLE LIKE YOU AND THE REST OF THE NORTHWEST AS OUR GUESTS AND THATS WHO WE ARE CATERING TO.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

if it wasnt for lowcos there wouldnt be any shows in the northwest. good job fellas :thumbsup: portland done speedway i heard is a no go(is this true)?
were do we get registration forms or is it to late


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Mar 25 2009, 05:23 PM~13389477
> *I WAS JUST HOPING THE PEOPLE WOULD SEE HOW HARD YOU GUYS WORKED ON THE SHOW AND WANNA DO BOTH, ITS WORTH PEOPLE TIME TO ATTEND THIS EVENT
> MUCH PROPS FOR DOING YOUR THANG
> *


on behalf of my club thanks homie that really means means a lot


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Where are most of you staying, gonna book the rooms this weekend, and want to kick with all of you.Let us know,Tone let me know where your staying too, that way we stay away from you. I want the continental breakfast :biggrin:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Mar 25 2009, 08:15 PM~13391704
> *if it wasnt for lowcos there wouldnt be any shows in the northwest. good job fellas :thumbsup: portland done speedway i heard is a no go(is this true)?
> were do we get registration forms or is it to late
> *


here is the link to preregister for moses lake just print it out then fill it out and send it to grump with your check or money order thanks for your support 
Moses Lake pre-reg form link
http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dffpsxrp_0f9rtzbdf


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

thanks


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

no problem homie


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 25 2009, 10:00 PM~13392233
> *Where are most of you staying, gonna book the rooms this weekend, and want to kick with all of you.Let us know,Tone let me know where your staying too, that way we stay away from you. I want the continental breakfast :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Mar 25 2009, 09:15 PM~13391704
> *if it wasnt for lowcos there wouldnt be any shows in the northwest. good job fellas :thumbsup: portland done speedway i heard is a no go(is this true)?
> were do we get registration forms or is it to late
> *


Thanks Homie! We try!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 25 2009, 09:00 PM~13392233
> *Where are most of you staying, gonna book the rooms this weekend, and want to kick with all of you.Let us know,Tone let me know where your staying too, that way we stay away from you. I want the continental breakfast :biggrin:
> *


WTF cocksucker i dont even eat breakfast not to mention im not even out of bed early enough anyways but ya let me know where your at ill make sure to have some cream for your coffee waiting for you


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 26 2009, 12:06 AM~13393004
> *WTF cocksucker i dont even eat breakfast not to mention im not even out of bed early enough anyways but ya let me know where your at ill make sure to have some cream for your coffee waiting for you
> *


lol


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Mar 25 2009, 10:15 PM~13391704
> *if it wasnt for lowcos there wouldnt be any shows in the northwest. good job fellas :thumbsup: portland done speedway i heard is a no go(is this true)?
> were do we get registration forms or is it to late
> *


 portland done speedway......................wtf?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 26 2009, 01:40 AM~13393645
> *portland done speedway......................wtf?
> *


He meant no portland and no speedway show in yakima


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 26 2009, 02:44 AM~13393649
> *He meant no portland and no speedway show in yakima
> *


 :biggrin:NO PTOWN,,BUT WHAT ABOUT UCE PICK NIC AT THE PARK,,AND DONT FORGET THERES 2 SHOWS IN HILLSBORO,,THE PURO LOCOS SHOW @ THE FAIR COMPLEX JUNE 28,,AND THE AGAPE CHURCH HOP AND SHOW @ CASA COLIMA FIRS SAT OF AUGUST!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 25 2009, 10:06 PM~13393004
> *WTF cocksucker i dont even eat breakfast not to mention im not even out of bed early enough anyways but ya let me know where your at ill make sure to have some cream for your coffee waiting for you
> *


How the fuck you dont eat breakfast but every morning before brushing your Shrek teeth you do have a 64oz 8 shot triple vanilla triple double chocolate mocha and 10 Aspirin pills.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 25 2009, 09:00 PM~13392233
> *Where are most of you staying, gonna book the rooms this weekend, and want to kick with all of you.Let us know,Tone let me know where your staying too, that way we stay away from you. I want the continental breakfast :biggrin:
> *


Dont stay by Showtime you might wake up to cupcakes all over you car. Or by UCE portland mike cause hell throw all his room furniture in the pool.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 26 2009, 08:41 AM~13395125
> *Dont stay by Showtime you might wake up to cupcakes all over you car. Or by UCE portland mike cause hell throw all his room furniture in the pool.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT WAS ONE OF THE BEST NIGHTS BEFORE A SHOW ALL UNITY AND DRAMA FREE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 26 2009, 07:38 AM~13395101
> *How the fuck you dont eat breakfast but every morning before brushing your Shrek teeth you do have a 64oz 8 shot triple vanilla triple double chocolate mocha and 10 Aspirin pills.*


Thats my breakfast


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 26 2009, 08:38 AM~13395101
> *How the fuck you dont eat breakfast but every morning before brushing your Shrek teeth you do have a 64oz 8 shot triple vanilla triple double chocolate mocha and 10 Aspirin pills.
> *


BIG TONE, ARE THESE ACCUSATIONS TRUE? WHEN U STAYED AT MY HOUSE U BARELY EMPTIED ONE FREEZER SO WHAT ARE THESE GUYS TALKING ABOUT. :biggrin: I MEAN U HAD UR GUY CANS OUT IN THE AIR IN FRONT OF GOD AND THE WORLD BUT CAN'T A GUY FLAUNT HIS SHIT ONCE IN A WHILE? :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 26 2009, 10:52 AM~13396971
> *BIG TONE, ARE THESE ACCUSATIONS TRUE?  WHEN U STAYED AT MY HOUSE U BARELY EMPTIED ONE FREEZER SO WHAT ARE THESE GUYS TALKING ABOUT.  :biggrin: I MEAN U HAD UR GUY CANS OUT IN THE AIR IN FRONT OF GOD AND THE WORLD BUT CAN'T A GUY FLAUNT HIS SHIT ONCE IN A WHILE?  :0
> *


this fool said guy cans LMfatAO


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 26 2009, 10:52 AM~13396971
> *BIG TONE, ARE THESE ACCUSATIONS TRUE?  WHEN U STAYED AT MY HOUSE U BARELY EMPTIED ONE FREEZER SO WHAT ARE THESE GUYS TALKING ABOUT.  :biggrin: I MEAN U HAD UR GUY CANS OUT IN THE AIR IN FRONT OF GOD AND THE WORLD BUT CAN'T A GUY FLAUNT HIS SHIT ONCE IN A WHILE?  :0
> *


Ill admit killing the ketchup but the freezer was all nicky and josphine


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2009, 09:32 AM~13361374
> *Shilo Inn-Moses Lakewww.shiloinns.com
> 
> 1819 Kittleson Rd
> ...


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 26 2009, 02:00 PM~13398121
> *Ill admit killing the ketchup but the freezer was all nicky and josphine
> *


ur right. u owe me a bottle of ketchup. nicky and josephine owe me 19 packages of burritos and a bottle of tapatio. there is 10 burritos in each bag. wtf happened. 190 burritos. holy shit.


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 26 2009, 11:52 AM~13396971
> *BIG TONE, ARE THESE ACCUSATIONS TRUE?  WHEN U STAYED AT MY HOUSE U BARELY EMPTIED ONE FREEZER SO WHAT ARE THESE GUYS TALKING ABOUT.  :biggrin: I MEAN U HAD UR GUY CANS OUT IN THE AIR IN FRONT OF GOD AND THE WORLD BUT CAN'T A GUY FLAUNT HIS SHIT ONCE IN A WHILE?  :0
> *


Maybe we SHOULD have a wet T-shirt contest at the show! Extra points for back "CANS"! Nick you in? Tyson could win if he shows up! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 26 2009, 03:00 PM~13398121
> *Ill admit killing the ketchup but the freezer was all nicky and josphine
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 26 2009, 04:21 PM~13399295
> *Maybe we SHOULD have a wet T-shirt contest at the show! Extra points for back "CANS"! Nick you in? Tyson could win if he shows up! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NICK IS GONNA CLOWN YOU BACK FOR THAT ONE. BE PREPARED


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 26 2009, 03:21 PM~13399295
> *Maybe we SHOULD have a wet T-shirt contest at the show! Extra points for back "CANS"! Nick you in? Tyson could win if he shows up! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


calm down CLEAVAGE i mean $AVAGE


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Mar 26 2009, 09:25 AM~13395511
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT WAS ONE OF THE BEST NIGHTS BEFORE A SHOW ALL UNITY AND DRAMA FREE  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 26 2009, 02:00 PM~13398121
> *Ill admit killing the ketchup but the freezer was all nicky and josphine
> *


u 4got doe boy.. he was making breakfast with grumps lil boy..


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 26 2009, 03:54 PM~13399065
> *ur right.  u owe me a bottle of ketchup.  nicky and josephine owe me 19 packages of burritos and a bottle of tapatio.  there is 10 burritos in each bag.  wtf happened.  190 burritos.  holy shit.
> *


lmao i got dog..


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 26 2009, 06:59 PM~13400669
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up bro.........


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 26 2009, 01:00 PM~13398121
> *Ill admit killing the ketchup but the freezer was all nicky and josphine
> *


what the fuck you fat nerd, getting no pussy must be fatening cause you the fattest shrek on the planet


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 26 2009, 08:54 PM~13403057
> *what the fuck you fat nerd, getting no pussy must be fatening cause you the fattest shrek on the planet
> *


Dont get mad cause grump got pissed cause you EMPTIED his freeze*R'S*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 26 2009, 09:54 PM~13403870
> *Dont get mad cause grump got pissed cause you EMPTIED his freezeR'S
> *


mothafucka dont act like your not the king of the microwave


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 26 2009, 10:15 PM~13404065
> *mothafucka dont act like your not the king of the microwave
> *


If im the King that make you the QUEEN????
You think they saw nick coming??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 26 2009, 10:22 PM~13404122
> *If im the King that make you the QUEEN????
> You think they saw nick coming??
> 
> ...


mothafucka your birthday is the reason mc donalds sell gift cards


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 26 2009, 10:55 PM~13404378
> *mothafucka your birthday is the reason mc donalds sell gift cards
> *


mothafuckin double cheeseburger back neck fat


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 26 2009, 10:58 PM~13404399
> *mothafuckin double cheeseburger back neck fat
> *


Damn can you get back on your meds so one personallity stops quoting the other :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 26 2009, 11:01 PM~13404417
> *Damn can you get back on your meds so one personallity stops quoting the other  :uh:
> *


damn can you get back on your diet so your belly quits touching your balls


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 26 2009, 11:11 PM~13404483
> *damn can you get back on your diet so your belly quits touching your balls
> *


You too so your belly stops irritating your vagina


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 24 2009, 04:50 AM~13371535
> *ya, there's gonna be a baddass exhibition Truck hopp !!!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

what it dew 86Cutt :biggrin: 

these guys are fucking hillarious !!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 27 2009, 02:49 AM~13404903
> *what it dew 86Cutt  :biggrin:
> 
> these guys are fucking hillarious !!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ha ha ha


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

these guys is funny............ :roflmao:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 27 2009, 07:23 AM~13406164
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :twak:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers+Mar 26 2009, 08:55 PM~13402190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THIS


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 27 2009, 09:10 AM~13407139
> *OH YEAH, CHEF BOY R DEEZ NUTS WAS COOKIN UP EVERYTHING IN THE HOUSE HUH.
> 
> 
> ...


No like this 








Now get back to work in your cave :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 27 2009, 09:10 AM~13407139
> *
> LIKE THIS
> 
> ...


that fat mothafucka could be bent over backwards and his belly be still putting pressure on his balls, the fat mothafucka could be hanging upside down and you still wouldn't be able to see his nuts


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 27 2009, 10:47 AM~13407892
> *that fat mothafucka could be bent over backwards and his belly be still putting pressure on his balls, the fat mothafucka could be hanging upside down and you still wouldn't be able to see his nuts
> *


You got a serious obsession with my belly and my balls and you sure your name is not *BI*nick


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 27 2009, 10:59 AM~13407987
> *You got  a serious obsession with my belly and my balls and you sure your name is not BInick
> *


mothafucka gravity is pissed off at you for having to hold down all that weight of yours


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 27 2009, 11:03 AM~13408019
> *mothafucka gravity is pissed off at you for having to hold down all that weight of yours
> *


Again your talking about my belly and balls its really not healthy having that obsession and before you can have the obvious comeback it ya i know its not healthy being fat but atleast im not like you fat and obsesse over another fat mans belly and balls :uh: sorry lowcos for nick FATjacking your topic


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

all of a sudden your apologizing for me, fat nerd you started it and now you need *ass*prin for your butt, *DON'T START NO SHIT WONT BE NO SHIT *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 27 2009, 11:20 AM~13408219
> *all of a sudden your apologizing for me, fat nerd you started it and now you need assprin for your butt, DON'T START NO SHIT WONT BE NO SHIT
> *


Ill never be butt hurt over any thing you could say so go change your tampon must be that time of the month cause you acting all senstive


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

fat nerd shreks do have feelings, Ill stop clowning you then cause your middle school come backs are weak anyway, stupid fat nerd you know I love you


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

only thing sensitive is your blue beanie you wear in 92 degree weather your pack of hot dogs neck has it stretched the fuck out, ok lol im done for real, admit i fucking clown you hard and ill stop for real


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 27 2009, 11:23 AM~13408246
> *fat nerd shreks do have feelings, Ill stop clowning you then cause your middle school come backs are weak anyway, stupid fat nerd you know I love you
> *


****
BIG NICK Posted Today, 11:27 AM 
only thing sensitive is your blue beanie you wear in 92 degree weather your pack of hot dogs neck has it stretched the fuck out, ok lol im done for real, admit i fucking clown you hard and ill stop for real 
Im fat thats all you point out its obvious how is that clowning?? but if you think/say so more power to ya


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Big Tony I love you fool


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

fool if I didn't care about you we wouldn't have almost got in that fist fight that time you tried to buy 3 bags of pork rinds


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 27 2009, 01:22 PM~13408230
> *Ill never be butt hurt over any thing you could say so go change your tampon must be that time of the month cause you acting all senstive
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

fool if I didnt care about you I would have let you fuck kyleen, aw fuck you fat nerd I'm outta here I'll be in spokane at the show this weekend


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: pinche chico, 1sikMC, LadyShowtime



sup dawg ????


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 27 2009, 11:25 AM~13407717
> *No like this
> 
> 
> ...


you ass clown. i will get you for that one tone. AUTO BOAT SPEED SHOW IN SPOKANE THIS WEEKEND. GET OVER HERE.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

JOEY'S IDOLS. SOMEDAY JOEY, SOMEDAY.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 27 2009, 01:15 PM~13409140
> *you ass clown.  i will get you for that one tone.  AUTO BOAT SPEED SHOW IN SPOKANE THIS WEEKEND.  GET OVER HERE.
> *


Got my daughter this weekend and a meeting about our show cant make it sorry


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD SHIT.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 27 2009, 02:22 PM~13409183
> *JOEY'S IDOLS.  SOMEDAY JOEY, SOMEDAY.
> 
> 
> ...


i new it was to good to b true.. that shit i hella funnnnny..


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 27 2009, 06:11 PM~13410801
> *i new it was to good to b true.. that shit i hella funnnnny..
> *


what was too good? that everybody left you alone for a minute. i wasn't gonna let it go unoticed.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 27 2009, 04:32 PM~13409695
> *Got my daughter this weekend and a meeting about our show cant make it sorry
> *


tone's got kids?

:thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 27 2009, 06:14 PM~13410821
> *what was too good?  that everybody left you alone for a minute.  i wasn't gonna let it go unoticed.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: it's coo memory's with the homiez r priceless


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 27 2009, 05:31 PM~13410973
> *tone's got kids?
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Just one thats my limit LOL


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 27 2009, 12:34 PM~13408345
> *Big Tony I love you fool
> *



OH SHIT NICK TE GUSTA ARROZ CON POPOTE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 27 2009, 09:28 PM~13413084
> *OH SHIT NICK TE GUSTA ARROZ CON POPOTE :biggrin:
> *


i will give you one chance to retract your statement, and then i will commence to clownin


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 27 2009, 10:36 PM~13413140
> *i will give you one chance to retract your statement, and then i will commence to clownin
> *



BRING IT U FAT NERD :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT SHITS GETTING FUUUUNY


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Mar 27 2009, 10:39 PM~13413164
> *TTT SHITS GETTING FUUUUNY
> *



I THINK WE SHOULD MOVE THA KLOWIN 2 OFF TOPIC INSTEAD OF THA MOSES LAKE TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

what and the hell is goin on in here? :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Mar 27 2009, 10:03 PM~13413373
> *what and the hell is goin on in here? :0
> *


Provening that the NW stands united even though we give ea other gang of shit :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 27 2009, 11:05 PM~13413386
> *Provening that the NW stands united even though we give ea other gang of shit  :biggrin:
> *


heeeyy yooo


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 27 2009, 11:05 PM~13413386
> *Provening that the NW stands united even though we give ea other gang of shit  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
*westside206rain*


looky looky, look who it is, its the lowrider FBI, I be he knows what color boxers im wearing right now


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 27 2009, 10:27 PM~13413592
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> westside206rain
> looky looky, look who it is, its the lowrider FBI, I be he knows what color boxers im wearing right now
> *


Umm we all do skid mark


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 27 2009, 09:46 PM~13413226
> *I THINK WE SHOULD MOVE THA KLOWIN 2 OFF TOPIC INSTEAD OF THA MOSES LAKE TOPIC :biggrin:
> *


thats what i thought, go paint something


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 27 2009, 10:28 PM~13413600
> *Umm we all do skid mark
> *


ok just for the record this is you starting it again


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 27 2009, 10:28 PM~13413600
> *Umm we all do skid mark
> *


mothafucka after one tarter fart from your shrek ass i bet your boxers are see through, mothafucka i bet you dont even wear boxers cause when you fart its not muffled at all, just strait nose hair burn mothafucka


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

mothafucka your fat shrek ass makes boxers look like bikini breefs, you need a paintless dent remover docter on your fat cottage cheese tarter sauce ass


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

fat nerd jose needs to do some bondo body work on your fat ass


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 27 2009, 10:31 PM~13413613
> *ok just for the record this is you starting it again
> *


You opened yout self up for that one FATretts


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 27 2009, 10:47 PM~13413758
> *You opened yout self up for that one FATretts
> *


10 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: JR.70IMPALA.SD, burgundy90,* fatony*, ULTIMATE_REGAL, mando1981, drasticlolo

you finally came to your senses?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> BIG*NOSELITTLEDICKBOOGERPICKING*NICK,Mar 27 2009, 10:49 PM~13413768]
> 10 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: JR.70IMPALA.SD, burgundy90,* fatony*, ULTIMATE_REGAL, mando1981, drasticlolo
> 
> you finally came to your senses?


CAN YOU STATE SOMEHTING BESIDE THE OBVIOUS PLEASE THANKS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 27 2009, 10:51 PM~13413780
> *CAN YOU STATE SOMEHTING BESIDE THE OBVIOUS PLEASE THANKS
> *


like your actually a really skinny guy, but you've had blue balls for so long your balls have swollen up so big people just assume its your big fat belly?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 27 2009, 11:57 PM~13413824
> *like your actually a really skinny guy, but you've had blue balls for so long your balls have swollen up so big people just assume its your big fat belly?
> *


COME UP FOR AIR MF'ERS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 27 2009, 11:02 PM~13413857
> *COME UP FOR AIR MF'ERS
> *


tell jared to cook breakfast in the morning fool


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn yall clownin like crazy... hell im glad im losin weight,folks were prolly gettin ready to refer to me as bigtonys mini me.. 

now i can damn near hide behind a pole and not be seen..


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 25 2009, 04:21 PM~13388240
> *THERE IS A CRUISE AND WE HOPE THAT EVERYBODY SHOWS UP.  IF THEY DON'T WANT TO ATTEND THE SHOW, NO BIG DEAL, WE ONLY WANT PEOPLE THERE THAT WANT TO BE THERE.  WE START WORKING ON MOSES LAKE THE DAY AFTER MOSES LAKE AND A WHOLE YEAR OF HARD WORK ENSURES THAT A GOOD TIME WILL BE HAD BY ALL BUT IF SOME PEOPLE DON'T WANT TO ENJOY THE FRUITS OF OUR LABOR........COOL.  WE HAVE PEOPLE LIKE YOU AND THE REST OF THE NORTHWEST AS OUR GUESTS AND THATS WHO WE ARE CATERING TO.
> *


thanks 2 the LOWCS CAR CLUB from GOODTIMES CAR CLUB biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Mar 28 2009, 07:41 AM~13415002
> *thanks 2 the LOWCoS CAR CLUB  from GOODTIMES CAR CLUB biggrin:
> *




THANK YOU


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 28 2009, 06:25 AM~13414939
> *damn yall clownin like crazy... hell im glad im losin weight,folks were prolly gettin ready to refer to me as bigtonys mini me..
> now i can damn near hide behind a pole and not be seen..
> *


WTF dont flatter yourself fucker :uh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

JUST GOT THE ALL NEW TROPHIES. NOT TRADITIONAL TROPHIES EITHER. NEW AND IMPROVED ONES.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BBAAAHHHAAA

CRACKIN ME UP FELLAS. HOPPY SATURDAY



























MENT TO MIS-SPELL HAPPY - LAME LOWRIDER JOKE BUT FUCK IT 


LOOKING FORWARD TO A FRESH NEW YEAR!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 28 2009, 10:08 AM~13416077
> *JUST GOT THE ALL NEW TROPHIES.  NOT TRADITIONAL TROPHIES EITHER.  NEW AND IMPROVED ONES.
> *



DID YOU GET THE SPECIAL AWARD TROPHY FOR VENG??? OR IS IT STILL BEING CUSTOM MADE.... :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 28 2009, 11:11 AM~13416101
> *DID YOU GET THE SPECIAL AWARD TROPHY FOR VENG??? OR IS IT STILL BEING CUSTOM MADE.... :0
> *


i did. AS LONG AS BLUE SHOWS UP, WE HAVE A SPECIAL TROPHY. SAME TROPHY AS THEY GIVE OUT AT THE A.V.A'S.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 28 2009, 12:02 PM~13416377
> *i did.  AS LONG AS BLUE SHOWS UP, WE HAVE A SPECIAL TROPHY.  SAME TROPHY AS THEY GIVE OUT AT THE A.V.A'S.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

go blue go!!!


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

IS THERE N E ENTRY'S FOR BIKES(NOT BICYCLES)CUZ I JUS PICKED UP THIS BADBOY & THINKIN BOUT ENTERIN IT.....











CUZ FUCKIN BIGTONE ALLREADY GOT 1 & HE B MOB'N EVERYWHERE IN THAT SHIT...


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 28 2009, 04:46 PM~13418586
> *IS THERE N E ENTRY'S FOR BIKES(NOT BICYCLES)CUZ I JUS PICKED UP THIS BADBOY & THINKIN BOUT ENTERIN IT.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: get him tony :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 28 2009, 05:46 PM~13418586
> *IS THERE N E ENTRY'S FOR BIKES(NOT BICYCLES)CUZ I JUS PICKED UP THIS BADBOY & THINKIN BOUT ENTERIN IT.....
> 
> 
> ...


TONE, THATS NUTS, U GOT A NEW G RIDE AND DIDN'T EVEN TELL US.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 27 2009, 11:27 PM~13413592
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> westside206rain
> looky looky, look who it is, its the lowrider FBI, I be he knows what color boxers im wearing right now
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

whuttup lowcos?

just going thru some old vids of riders and a few other, and preety much seen lowcos in every video,,,
1luv


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 27 2009, 11:38 PM~13413683
> *fat nerd jose needs to do some bondo body work on your fat ass
> *


 :0 I DON'T THINK THEY MAKE THAT MUCH BONDO :roflmao: :roflmao: 





JUST PLAYIN TONE :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 
YOU FUCKERS ARE 2 MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

dont take that shit tone get eemm :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 28 2009, 07:48 PM~13419346
> *whuttup lowcos?
> 
> just going thru some old vids of riders and a few other, and preety much seen lowcos in every video,,,
> ...


what can we say homie were just switch happy :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

is that long roof?










[/quote]


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Mar 28 2009, 07:53 PM~13419384
> *dont take that shit tone get eemm :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> is that long roof?


[/quote]


THATS BELLY THA KID :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I gave belly that name in the first five minutes of meeting that fat mothafucka, but I should have named him Java the Gut


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 28 2009, 06:27 PM~13418857
> *TONE, THATS NUTS, U GOT A NEW G RIDE AND DIDN'T EVEN TELL US.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 28 2009, 04:46 PM~13418586
> *IS THERE N E ENTRY'S FOR BIKES(NOT BICYCLES)CUZ I JUS PICKED UP THIS BADBOY & THINKIN BOUT ENTERIN IT.....
> 
> 
> ...


Y dont you post your real bike with you rideing it fool








and this is you in your outfit


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Where in the F$%# do you guys find this shit


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 28 2009, 07:48 PM~13419346
> *whuttup lowcos?
> 
> just going thru some old vids of riders and a few other, and preety much seen lowcos in every video,,,
> ...


THATS WHAT WE DO BRO. WE LOWRIDE. THANKS FOR NOTICING. WE WERE JUST WATCHIN THEM LAST NIGHT TOO.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 29 2009, 07:58 AM~13422103
> *Where in the F$%# do you guys find this shit
> *


We hacked your computer it was in the file named ihopenoonefindsout ?????


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 29 2009, 01:29 AM~13421363
> *Y dont you post your real bike with you rideing it fool
> 
> 
> ...


DONT HATE CUZ I GOT A HELMET & U DONT :biggrin: ........
& DAMN RIGHT I LOOK GOOD IN LEATHER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
U LIKE THEM PICS I SENT YO ASS LASTNIGHT???CUZ U AINT GETTIN N E 1'S OF U KNOW WHO SUCKA.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 29 2009, 10:01 AM~13422775
> *DONT HATE CUZ I GOT A HELMET & U DONT :biggrin: ........
> & DAMN RIGHT I LOOK GOOD IN LEATHER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> U LIKE THEM PICS I SENT YO ASS LASTNIGHT???CUZ U AINT GETTIN N E 1'S OF U KNOW WHO SUCKA.
> *


She said when her strep throut goes away im getting a full SPREAD  :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 29 2009, 11:09 AM~13422473
> *THATS WHAT WE DO BRO.  WE LOWRIDE.  THANKS FOR NOTICING.  WE WERE JUST WATCHIN THEM LAST NIGHT TOO.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

CANT EFFEN WAIT


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 29 2009, 11:09 AM~13422819
> *She said when her strep throut goes away im getting a full SPREAD    :biggrin:
> *


you must have one hell of a computer for all the gay,midget, transvestite porn you have access to :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 28 2009, 08:19 PM~13419578
> *I gave belly that name in the first five minutes of meeting that fat mothafucka, but I should have named him Java the Gut
> *


JAVA THE GUT :0 :0 :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WHOA. NICK ASKED ME TO POST THIS UP WITHOUT ANYONE KNOWING SO HERE IT IS.

BIG TONE ASKED ME TO POST A PIC OF BIG NICKON THE JOB AS A STUNT RIDER. NO MORE CHECK CASHING. RUFF RYDERS FOR LIFE.










JOEYS GIRLFREIND


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 29 2009, 02:39 PM~13423937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: X1,000,000,000 GOOD 1 GRUMP :thumbsup: ......


----------



## bigkidlowcos (Mar 29, 2009)

BIG KID IN THE HOUSE


----------



## bigkidlowcos (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 29 2009, 01:39 PM~13423937
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF


----------



## bigkidlowcos (Mar 29, 2009)

WTF


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigkidlowcos_@Mar 29 2009, 04:04 PM~13424036
> *BIG KID IN THE HOUSE
> *


Oh shit Bigkid, it happens lol


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

NIIICE PICS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

butchers getting hungry!!! lol


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 29 2009, 03:42 PM~13424212
> *butchers getting hungry!!! lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 29 2009, 12:34 PM~13423605
> *you must have one hell of a computer for all the gay,midget, transvestite porn you have access to :0
> *


I only have access to what i hacked off YOUR hard drive


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 29 2009, 02:42 PM~13424212
> *butchers getting hungry!!! lol
> *



yep ! :biggrin:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigkidlowcos_@Mar 29 2009, 03:04 PM~13424036
> *BIG KID IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :wave: What it do Big Kid, bought fuckin time! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 29 2009, 03:52 PM~13424282
> *:wave: What it do Big Kid, bought fuckin time! :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT I SAID.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 29 2009, 02:39 PM~13423937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 29 2009, 02:39 PM~13423937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigkidlowcos_@Mar 29 2009, 03:04 PM~13424036
> *BIG KID IN THE HOUSE
> *


o shit what up bro...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 29 2009, 08:22 PM~13426641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2thetop


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TOOTHATOP


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigkidlowcos_@Mar 29 2009, 02:04 PM~13424036
> *BIG KID IN THE HOUSE
> *


wtf and we were just talking about man cans


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 29 2009, 09:21 PM~13427547
> *wtf and we were just talking about man cans
> *


YES WE WERE


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Just wanted to share some retarted footage. No its not Tone either  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbl5LYMV4c0&feature=related
sorry for those donk fans :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

THAT SHIT IS CRAZY DUDE! HOPPING AND 3WHEELIN ON 28" THESE DUDES ARE STUNTING.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

man- what could have been built with all that dough.........


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 30 2009, 10:14 AM~13432150
> *Just wanted to share some retarted footage. No its not Tone either
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbl5LYMV4c0&feature=related
> sorry for those donk fans :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:
> *


MUTHA FUCKA STOP SPAMMING LOWRIDERS WITH THIS DOWN SOUTH GARBAGE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Can you guys tell Javier to stop sending me pics of what he use's to get off sexually it prett disturbing what his fetish is


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 30 2009, 11:14 AM~13432150
> *Just wanted to share some retarted footage. No its not Tone either
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbl5LYMV4c0&feature=related
> sorry for those donk fans :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT

THAT TWINKIE VAN IS GANSTA!!!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 30 2009, 02:31 PM~13433897
> *Can you guys tell Javier to stop sending me pics of what he use's to get off sexually it prett disturbing what his fetish is
> 
> 
> ...


tony were u and jr following it home to pull a jack move..


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE CC 1st chapter SO.CAL. will be there cant wait always enjoyed going up to the portland show and it sounds like Moses lake is the place to be June 14 so count us in and maybe Moses Lake will become that show I always will enjoy giong up to good luck with the show see u in June


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 30 2009, 08:40 PM~13439028
> *tony were u and jr following it home to pull a jack move..
> *


Fuck no Javier sent me this pic and said did it make you cum GUY cause i just did i told him you sick fucker get off my phone with this bullshit


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Mar 30 2009, 09:42 PM~13439063
> * ROYAL IMAGE CC 1st chapter SO.CAL. will be there cant wait always enjoyed going up to the portland show and it sounds like Moses lake is the place to be June 14 so count us in and maybe Moses Lake will become that show I always will enjoy giong up to good luck with the show see u in June
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Mar 30 2009, 09:42 PM~13439063
> * ROYAL IMAGE CC 1st chapter SO.CAL. will be there cant wait always enjoyed going up to the portland show and it sounds like Moses lake is the place to be June 14 so count us in and maybe Moses Lake will become that show I always will enjoy giong up to good luck with the show see u in June
> 
> 
> ...


hell ya!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 30 2009, 09:48 PM~13439143
> *Fuck no Javier sent me this pic and said did it make you cum GUY  cause i just did i told him you sick fucker get off my phone with this bullshit
> *


lol j vier whats up with the bike so at lest i can try and have a bike out for the show... :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Mar 30 2009, 09:42 PM~13439063
> * ROYAL IMAGE CC 1st chapter SO.CAL. will be there cant wait always enjoyed going up to the portland show and it sounds like Moses lake is the place to be June 14 so count us in and maybe Moses Lake will become that show I always will enjoy giong up to good luck with the show see u in June
> 
> 
> ...



we are honored that you are gonna make the trip. we hope this is the show that you enjoy and keep returning to.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

NOT MUCH ROOM INDOORS LEFT. CURRENT BUILDINGS TAKEN

7 BUILDINGS. 

BUILDING A ...... SHOWTIME CAR CLUB .......... FULL

BUILDING B ...... UCE CAR CLUB ............. FULL

BUILDING C ...... ROLLERZ ONLY CAR CLUB ............ FULL

BUILDING D ...... VENDOR BOOTHS AND MISC PRE REG'D 

BUILDING E ...... MISC CLUBS. LEGACY,CONTAGIOUS ......................... FULL

BUILDING F ...... ROYAL IMAGE TACOMA/CALI  FULL

BUILDING G...... PARTIALLY FULL
THOSE WANTING INDOOR SPACE- SEND PRE REG FORMS. WE MAY HAVE TO GET ANOTHER BUILDING. GREAT GRASS LOCATION FILLED NEAR THE NEW STAGE AND BEER GARDEN BY FAMILY TIES.

ROYAL IMAGE SO. CAL WILL BE IN MOSES

OTHER GRASS LOCATIONS AVAILABLE


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 31 2009, 07:36 PM~13448056
> *NOT MUCH ROOM INDOORS LEFT.  CURRENT BUILDINGS TAKEN
> 
> 7 BUILDINGS.
> ...


If you arent at this show you ain't a northwest rider!!!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Mar 30 2009, 09:42 PM~13439063
> * ROYAL IMAGE CC 1st chapter SO.CAL. will be there cant wait always enjoyed going up to the portland show and it sounds like Moses lake is the place to be June 14 so count us in and maybe Moses Lake will become that show I always will enjoy giong up to good luck with the show see u in June
> 
> 
> ...


GLAD TO HEAR THAT YOU GUYS ARE MAKING THE TRIP


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 31 2009, 07:36 PM~13448056
> *U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 31 2009, 07:36 PM~13448056
> *NOT MUCH ROOM INDOORS LEFT.  CURRENT BUILDINGS TAKEN
> 
> 7 BUILDINGS.
> ...



I don't see a dungeon in there! :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Mar 31 2009, 08:03 PM~13448379
> *If you arent at this show you ain't a northwest rider!!!!!!
> *


TRUE THAT DOG :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey $avage wheres the Nissan pic shit brick?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Mar 30 2009, 08:42 PM~13439063
> * ROYAL IMAGE CC 1st chapter SO.CAL. will be there cant wait always enjoyed going up to the portland show and it sounds like Moses lake is the place to be June 14 so count us in and maybe Moses Lake will become that show I always will enjoy giong up to good luck with the show see u in June
> 
> 
> ...


I met many so cal Royal Image a few months ago when I was down there, Im glad you guys are making the trip, do you know if the canada chapter is gonna be at this show? They have some really nice cars, are many of the other NW chapters gonna be there? I know that club is big enough to be a show in it self :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody see anybody they know in this pic (LOOKFORFLIPFLOPWEARINGROOFSURFER) :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 31 2009, 11:37 PM~13450924
> *Anybody see anybody they know in this pic (LOOKFORFLIPFLOPWEARINGROOFSURFER) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i recognize that pic. thas at the fairgrounds in chehalis. that was a cool show.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

2thetop


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

ttt TTT ttt


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 30 2009, 02:31 PM~13433897
> *Can you guys tell Javier to stop sending me pics of what he use's to get off sexually it prett disturbing what his fetish is
> 
> 
> ...


Tone you know goddam well you were im the back of that truck raping those fuckin twinkies!!! LOOK AT THE ASS END OF THE TRUCK ITS ALMOST SCRAPING THE SREET :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 31 2009, 11:37 PM~13450924
> *Anybody see anybody they know in this pic (LOOKFORFLIPFLOPWEARINGROOFSURFER) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WHOA. NICK ASKED ME TO POST THIS UP WITHOUT ANYONE KNOWING SO HERE IT IS.

BIG TONE ASKED ME TO POST A PIC OF BIG NICKON THE JOB AS A STUNT RIDER. NO MORE CHECK CASHING. RUFF RYDERS FOR LIFE.










JOEYS GIRLFREIND









:uh:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Mar 31 2009, 09:08 PM~13448440
> *GLAD TO HEAR THAT YOU GUYS ARE MAKING THE TRIP
> *



uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Apr 1 2009, 08:08 PM~13459409
> *uffin:    :thumbsup:
> *


  MORE IS ALWAYS BETTER, ALL CHAPTERS, 1 LOVE


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 1 2009, 12:00 AM~13450676
> *I met many so cal Royal Image a few months ago when I was down there, Im glad you guys are making the trip, do you know if the canada chapter is gonna be at this show? They have some really nice cars, are many of the other NW chapters gonna be there? I know that club is big enough to be a show in it self :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP BIG NICK TRYING TO GET THE LINE UP READY AS WE SPEAK LOOKING FORWARD TO COMMING WAS KINDA OF DISAPOINTED WHEN THEY CANCELLED PORTLAND BUT IT LOOKS LIKE I GET TO TAKE MY ANNUAL VACATION AFTER ALL :biggrin:   SEE U UP THERE   THANX 4 THE PROPS ON CANADA CHAP


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 1 2009, 09:18 PM~13459552
> * MORE IS ALWAYS BETTER, ALL CHAPTERS, 1 LOVE
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Apr 1 2009, 05:20 PM~13458173
> *Tone you know goddam well you were im the back of that truck raping those fuckin twinkies!!! LOOK AT THE ASS END OF THE TRUCK ITS ALMOST SCRAPING THE SREET  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Come on GUY i didnt need you to text me this and tell me after you microwaved the twinkies and fucked them you needed this shit for your POCITO CHILI


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

:rant: god damn snow! winter wont stop


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Apr 2 2009, 06:30 AM~13462933
> *:rant: god damn snow! winter wont stop
> *


Word! this sucks! :angry:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 1 2009, 09:28 PM~13460718
> *Come on GUY i didnt need you to text me this and tell me after you microwaved the twinkies and fucked them you needed this shit for your POCITO CHILI
> 
> 
> ...


BITCH THAT AIN'T SKIN LUBE THAT IS A STICK OF LARD THAT YOU DISGUISED SO THAT YOU CAN RUB IT ON YOU ASS SO THE SMELL OF GREASY ASS FOOD WILL NEVER GO AWAY FOR YOUR ASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Apr 2 2009, 07:53 AM~13463979
> *BITCH THAT AIN'T SKIN LUBE THAT IS A STICK OF LARD THAT YOU DISGUISED SO THAT YOU CAN RUB IT ON YOU ASS SO THE SMELL OF GREASY ASS FOOD WILL NEVER GO AWAY FOR YOUR ASS!!! :biggrin:
> *


THATS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL BESIDE MICROWAVED TWINKIES SO I WAS THINKING ABOUT YOU


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

most of these fucker will be in Moses... :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Apr 2 2009, 04:11 PM~13467513
> *most of these fucker will be in Moses... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=468550#
Hey tone I found a raffle for you :biggrin:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 2 2009, 09:31 AM~13464266
> *THATS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL BESIDE MICROWAVED TWINKIES SO I WAS THINKING ABOUT YOU
> *


YOU NEED TO STOP THINKING ABOUT ME AND START CLEANING UP ALL THOSE TWINKIE WRAPPERS IN FRONT OF YOUR MICROWAVE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 2 2009, 09:14 PM~13471737
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=468550#
> Hey tone I found a raffle for you :biggrin:
> *


Dude im straight wtf is your obsession with me ??? did you turn gay on your unenjoyment??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Apr 2 2009, 09:32 PM~13471964
> *YOU NEED TO STOP THINKING ABOUT ME AND START CLEANING UP ALL THOSE TWINKIE WRAPPERS IN FRONT OF YOUR MICROWAVE  :biggrin:
> *


Settle down thinks about hot cock so much changed the label on your tapatio to this one


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 2 2009, 11:43 PM~13472087
> *Dude im straight wtf is your obsession with me ??? did you turn gay on your unenjoyment??
> *


you are like THE BIG PUNGY of the north west.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

tttx2


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 2 2009, 10:51 PM~13472155
> *Settle down thinks about hot cock so much changed the label on your tapatio to this one
> 
> 
> ...


what is wrong with you guys


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

WHATS UP NW :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 3 2009, 06:49 PM~13479109
> *what is wrong with you guys
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 2 2009, 10:51 PM~13472155
> *Settle down thinks about hot cock so much changed the label on your tapatio to this one
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

STEVE_0_509, javier1966lowcos

WHATS GOOD BROTHER!!


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 2 2009, 10:51 PM~13472155
> *Settle down thinks about hot cock so much changed the label on your tapatio to this one
> 
> 
> ...


BITCH THATS NOT MY TAPATIO BOTTLE THATS YOUR PRESCRIPTION BOTTLE FOR YOU MEDICINE AFTER YOU FEEL ASLEEP AT JOEY'S HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Apr 3 2009, 10:15 PM~13480624
> *BITCH THATS NOT MY TAPATIO BOTTLE THATS YOUR PRESCRIPTION BOTTLE FOR YOU MEDICINE AFTER YOU FEEL ASLEEP AT JOEY'S HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


Did the wife give you permisson to buy the big sexy bitch yet :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

TTT for the lowcos and the show


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 4 2009, 10:21 AM~13482534
> *TTT for the lowcos and the show
> *


its about time


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 4 2009, 10:20 AM~13482856
> *its about time*


Hey now im not the only one guilty of getting side tracked


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 4 2009, 11:28 AM~13483151
> *Hey now im not the only one guilty of getting side tracked
> *


we all get a little side tracked some times tony. dont trip some of that shit is funny as hell :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 4 2009, 10:21 AM~13482534
> *TTT for the lowcos and the show
> *


X21!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

S :biggrin: un out now go outside and play!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Apr 4 2009, 06:00 PM~13484843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pinkeye/Slimgimp????


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 4 2009, 07:28 PM~13485029
> *Pinkeye/Slimgimp????
> *


kinda i couldnt find a pic of a63 all tore apart! lol


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Apr 4 2009, 06:00 PM~13484843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Apr 4 2009, 06:50 PM~13485178
> *kinda i couldnt find a pic of a63 all tore apart! lol
> *


Come to my garage then


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Apr 4 2009, 07:00 PM~13484843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Pg 2 wtf


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

How bout you guys add a car wash like this to the show i know id sure use it :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 5 2009, 05:34 PM~13490373
> *How bout you guys add a car wash like this to the show i know id sure use it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ok. ur in.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 5 2009, 05:34 PM~13490373
> *How bout you guys add a car wash like this to the show i know id sure use it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :werd:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 5 2009, 05:34 PM~13490373
> *How bout you guys add a car wash like this to the show i know id sure use it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


EY TONE..











Y U B TEXT'N MY CHICK ALL THIS WEEKEND & MESSIN UP MY ROMANTIC GETTAWAY.U HOMEWRECKER MOTHER FUCKER.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 5 2009, 05:34 PM~13490373
> *How bout you guys add a car wash like this to the show i know id sure use it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice.............


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: NICE PICS


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 5 2009, 04:34 PM~13490373
> *How bout you guys add a car wash like this to the show i know id sure use it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in 2. Can i run the wash? :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 5 2009, 07:32 PM~13491896
> *EY TONE..
> 
> 
> ...


Y r u showing us your baby pic??








and
SHE TEXT ME talking about how she MISSED ME
and sorry to tell you i know you want to me more like me so she dont actually leave you for me but pulling on your gotee wont make it grow like mine :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

NICE PICS TONE :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn tone lit it up,hell i wouldnt mind a car wash like that :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

hey grump you get our paperwork yet


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

damn just letting bitches stand all on your hood and shit :loco:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 6 2009, 09:15 PM~13502896
> *damn just letting bitches stand all on your hood and shit  :loco:
> *


She was on the cowl area of the car no damage was done or i woulld took it out her ass literally LOL i put her up there too by the way LOL


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 6 2009, 10:41 PM~13503203
> *She was on the cowl area of the car no damage was done or i woulld took it out her ass literally LOL i put her up there too by the way LOL
> *


WHAT A GENTLEMAN, WITH A HAND ON HER PUSS AND THE OTHER ON HER ASS


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 6 2009, 10:14 PM~13503484
> *WHAT A GENTLEMAN, WITH A HAND ON HER PUSS AND THE OTHER ON HER ASS
> *


NO i was a gentelman fool :angry:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 6 2009, 11:27 PM~13503594
> *NO i was a gentelman fool  :angry:
> *


  I BET


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

kickass tony,the big gentleman....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 6 2009, 11:30 PM~13503902
> *kickass tony,the big gentleman....
> *


tell me about your "MODEL SCRAPYARD"


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 6 2009, 11:36 PM~13503927
> *tell me about your "MODEL SCRAPYARD"
> *



:0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 7 2009, 12:36 AM~13503927
> *tell me about your "MODEL SCRAPYARD"
> *



if i were needing an axle from an impala, would you be out in the model scrapyard yourself looking for it? i will pay extra for pics? lol just playin......kinda.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 6 2009, 06:36 PM~13500715
> *hey grump you get our paperwork yet
> *


i did. sorry for not getting back to you. just been a little busy at werk but you huys are taken care of. thanks bro.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 7 2009, 12:36 AM~13503927
> *tell me about your "MODEL SCRAPYARD"
> *


what you lookin for or what you need,hell i gotta lot of em,and they all for sale.. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 7 2009, 09:03 AM~13505671
> *if i were needing an axle from an impala, would you be out in the model scrapyard yourself looking for it?  i will pay extra for pics? lol just playin......kinda.
> *


i aint gettin a pic of me lookin for it but i gotta lot of full kits n parts... :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 7 2009, 10:06 AM~13505705
> *i aint gettin a pic of me lookin for it but i gotta lot of full kits n parts... :biggrin:
> *


then post pics of the olds :biggrin:


----------



## papas n beer (Dec 25, 2008)

whuts up lowcos?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HAVE ANYTHING A BITCH IN HEELS CAN STAND ON LOL.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Apr 7 2009, 09:09 AM~13505736
> *then post pics of the olds :biggrin:
> *


look in her thread,thats the newest ones i got,as soon as i found out my liscence was suspended i parked her and had her tucked away till i return.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Apr 5 2009, 09:57 PM~13492713
> *I'm in 2. Can i run the wash? :cheesy:
> *


i'll just hang out the all the time........


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

lol @ virgence


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 7 2009, 08:06 AM~13505705
> *i aint gettin a pic of me lookin for it but i gotta lot of full kits n parts... :biggrin:
> *



hey bro, i need a back bumper for an S10 Blazer,

"how much shipped" ???

:0 :0 :0 




j/k :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

DAMMIT,,I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THIS ONE!!((OUT OF TOWN THAT WEKEEND, GUNNA BE A BEST MAN))BUT IM LOOKING FOWARD TO THE PURO LOCOS SHOW IN HILSSBURRITO,,I HEARD THERES GONNA BE A NEW RADICAL HOPPER DEBUT AT THIS SHOW(HILLSBORO)),AND THE 11 YEARL OLD KIDS HOPPING CARS,,CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT SHEEEEETTT!!GOOD LUCK LOWCOS WITH THE SHOW,,SOUND IS GONNA BE A HOT ONE!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 8 2009, 12:24 PM~13517995
> *DAMMIT,,I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THIS ONE!!((OUT OF TOWN THAT WEKEEND, GUNNA BE A BEST MAN))BUT IM LOOKING FOWARD TO THE PURO LOCOS SHOW IN HILSSBURRITO,,I HEARD THERES GONNA BE A NEW RADICAL HOPPER DEBUT AT THIS SHOW(HILLSBORO)),AND THE 11 YEARL OLD KIDS HOPPING CARS,,CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT SHEEEEETTT!!GOOD LUCK LOWCOS WITH THE SHOW,,SOUND IS GONNA BE  A HOT ONE!
> *


shhhh !!!!

whutup chingon ? :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 8 2009, 06:27 PM~13521983
> *shhhh !!!!
> 
> whutup chingon ?  :biggrin:
> *


Nada,,damn summer is coming late!! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

SENT FLYERS TO ALL WHO REQUESTED


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: LOWCOS


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

you shoulda bumped the switch on the bitch standing on your hood and gave her road rash on her nipples :h5:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 8 2009, 09:51 PM~13524754
> *you shoulda bumped the switch on the bitch standing on your hood and gave her road rash on her nipples  :h5:
> *


Pumps and batts out of car after the FIRE melted a few batts LOL


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

well shit you shoulda just chucked her in your trunk then


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 7 2009, 10:13 AM~13506375
> *lol @ virgence
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 8 2009, 10:00 PM~13524806
> *well shit you shoulda just chucked her in your trunk then
> *


Damn im not a kidnapper LOL


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

oh so she was a kid huh :ugh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

[]THE RIDER CHRONICLES NEXT EDITION IS SHOOTING TO BE READY FOR MOSES..

ALL BACK TO THE N.W. FOOTAGE. FROM THE LAST 2 YEARS SEATTLE PTOWN SALEM HILLBORO YAK MOSE LAKE AND MORE & a bunch more.. 
TIGHT CARS, CRAZY FOOTAGE AND SOME FUNNY SHIT TALKIN, AND A FEW BOOBIES.. CAN'T BELIEVE WE ARE @ VOL. #6!!! TAKING PRE-ORDERS.

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT...

CALL'N IT BACK 2 THE N.W.

IF ANYONE GOT ANY IDEAS PLEASE FEEL FREE 2 HIT ME BACK..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 8 2009, 10:09 PM~13524869
> *oh so she was a kid huh  :ugh:
> *


OK women knapper mr techincall if i was U know one id would grab LOL


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

same pair I grab every day??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 8 2009, 10:16 PM~13524932
> *same pair I grab every day??
> *


PICS or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

maybe this weekend ill snap some of her and her homegirl while we in the hotel down in pdx


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 8 2009, 10:22 PM~13524975
> *maybe this weekend ill snap some of her and her homegirl while we in the hotel down in pdx
> *


Oh ya u got my email send them :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

why dont you just go get a dance or 10 it would work out more better :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 8 2009, 10:30 PM~13525034
> *why dont you just go get a dance or 10 it would work out more better  :biggrin:
> *


I would feal way to akward LOL but fill me in about her homegirl


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

she has boobs :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 8 2009, 10:38 PM~13525079
> *she has boobs  :0
> *


PICS or it didnt happen :biggrin: X2 but lets get back to the topic at hand the lowcos show :biggrin: pm me the nudes LOL


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

pm me some money and ill get them on your face... ok back to the topic at hand the LOWCOS show!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 8 2009, 10:42 PM~13525099
> *pm me some money and ill get them on your face... ok back to the topic at hand the LOWCOS show!
> *


LOL SIDE NOTE DO THEY WORK TOGETHER HERE TOO?? TTT LOWCOS :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

FUCKIN TONE :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 8 2009, 11:13 PM~13525250
> *FUCKIN TONE :biggrin:
> *


Find me that mamacita fool :biggrin: TTT LOWCOS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 8 2009, 10:22 PM~13524975
> *maybe this weekend ill snap some of her and her homegirl while we in the hotel down in pdx
> *



let me do a taste test for tone since youll be down here!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 8 2009, 11:11 PM~13524887
> *[]THE RIDER CHRONICLES NEXT EDITION IS SHOOTING TO BE READY FOR MOSES..
> 
> ALL BACK TO THE N.W. FOOTAGE. FROM THE LAST 2 YEARS SEATTLE PTOWN SALEM HILLBORO YAK MOSE LAKE AND MORE & a bunch more..
> ...


thats whats up.....  we need some northwest lowrider shit..


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Are the cops heavy in Moses like Yakima for Cruisin


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 9 2009, 07:43 AM~13527120
> *
> let me do a taste test for tone since youll be down here!!
> *


BACK OFF MY BOOBS LOL TTT LOWCOS :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT LOWCOS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

fine tony... I will what up N.W.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 9 2009, 12:46 PM~13529132
> *Are the cops heavy in Moses like Yakima for Cruisin
> *


not at all you barley see them


----------



## lowlowjen (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey!!


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Apr 9 2009, 04:03 PM~13531367
> *not at all you barley see them
> *


X2


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Apr 9 2009, 08:00 PM~13533060
> *X2
> *


where does or is everyone gonna be


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 9 2009, 12:46 PM~13529132
> *Are the cops heavy in Moses like Yakima for Cruisin
> *


only time we ever saw them was when we bumrushed the casino


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 9 2009, 02:45 PM~13530667
> *fine tony... I will    what up N.W.
> *


Well if you do go at least get ggod footage for the video LOL and pm me it right away TTT LOWCOS


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT.............


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Tone is Rick bringing the new car :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 9 2009, 09:58 PM~13535424
> *Hey Tone is Rick bringing the new car :0
> *


I can only awnser for myself cant say what other grown adults do but you can ask him


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

I just saw pics thats shit is nice, but I am sure he will ADD TO IT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 9 2009, 10:05 PM~13535474
> *I just saw pics thats shit is nice, but I am sure he will ADD TO IT
> *


Ya the FOR SALE SIGN LOL


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

*SUP HOMIEZ*


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 8 2009, 10:11 PM~13524887
> *[]THE RIDER CHRONICLES NEXT EDITION IS SHOOTING TO BE READY FOR MOSES..
> 
> ALL BACK TO THE N.W. FOOTAGE. FROM THE LAST 2 YEARS SEATTLE PTOWN SALEM HILLBORO YAK MOSE LAKE AND MORE & a bunch more..
> ...



i'll take a few !

when you commin' by to shoot that "cover shot" buddy ??

j/k :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

when you shave that back hair --lol!!!

this video got you hoppin the red beast at atleast 6 or 7 events- maybe more

your gonna like this one big D!!

all N.W. love


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 10 2009, 08:55 AM~13538455
> *when you shave that back hair --lol!!!
> 
> this video got you hoppin the red beast at atleast 6 or 7 events- maybe more
> ...


 Everybody hatin' on da back hair !!

now "that's", the pic. that should be on the cover, now that you mention it !!

lol. :cheesy: :cheesy: 

:biggrin: much love .......D-


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 10 2009, 09:18 AM~13538660
> *:biggrin:  much love .......D-
> 
> 
> ...


UCE?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 10 2009, 08:55 AM~13538455
> *when you shave that back hair --lol!!!
> 
> this video got you hoppin the red beast at atleast 6 or 7 events- maybe more
> ...


:thumbsup: and :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuck that fools back and ass hair


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 10 2009, 09:25 AM~13538723
> *UCE?
> *



come on nicca, :cheesy: 

i still ain't sayin' nuttin' !

only "ONE" person up there knows, and the fact that "YOU" don't,

tells me that-"THAT" mother fucker keeps his word !

much respect, you know who you are !

:biggrin: :biggrin: .......D-


"but it wouldn't take a rocket scientist to figure it out"


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 10 2009, 09:32 AM~13538781
> *come on nicca,  :cheesy:
> 
> i still ain't sayin' nuttin' !
> ...


I already know what it is come on now The Lowrider Detective told me, Im just giving you shit, cause "YOU KNOW" is a UCE thang :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 10 2009, 09:38 AM~13538821
> *I already know what it is come on now The Lowrider Detective told me, Im just giving you shit, cause "YOU KNOW" is a UCE thang :biggrin:
> *



i'm glad you told me about the "you know" thing, cuz i didn't know that !

and about the other, you know i don't give a shit who knows,
but it's up to Big Shayne to let the cat out the bag !!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 10 2009, 10:00 AM~13539001
> *i'm glad you told me about the "you know" thing, cuz i didn't know that !
> 
> and about the other, you know i don't give a shit who knows,
> ...


i dont give a shit either im just fuckin with you :biggrin: , bored its raining over here, and shayne is not that big :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 10 2009, 10:38 AM~13538821
> *I already know what it is come on now The Lowrider Detective told me, Im just giving you shit, cause "YOU KNOW" is a UCE thang :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 10 2009, 11:03 AM~13539025
> *i dont give a shit either im just fuckin with you :biggrin: , bored its raining over here, and shayne is not that big :biggrin:
> *


RAIN SUCKS!!!!!! HOPE IT GET NICE THIS WEEKEND


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

just got my flyers in today ,,thanks grumpy :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 10 2009, 01:23 PM~13540061
> *just got my flyers in today ,,thanks grumpy  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 THANK U GRUMPY


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 10 2009, 10:03 AM~13539025
> *i dont give a shit either im just fuckin with you :biggrin: , bored its raining over here, and shayne is not that big :biggrin:
> *


'

WELL THEN WHY YOU PICKIN' ON ME ??? 

:biggrin: 

"ain't there a dumb ol' mini trucker out there you can pick on" ??

:0 :0 :0 



:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HHHMMM.. IM THINK I MAY KNOW


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 10 2009, 02:00 PM~13540803
> *HHHMMM.. IM THINK I MAY KNOW
> *



:biggrin:

"RIDER CHRONICLES VOL. #6",

footage of my avatar ????

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YES- THATS THE ONE


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 10 2009, 06:12 PM~13542568
> *YES- THATS THE ONE
> *













this footage alone, is worth the price of the DVD !!

:biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

503 towwing might bring this out to play........single pump.............


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 10 2009, 06:42 PM~13542788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldnt that plate read NONECK :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 10 2009, 08:44 PM~13542799
> *Shouldnt that plate read NONECK  :biggrin:
> *


lol that was already taken..............lol...................


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 10 2009, 06:44 PM~13542805
> *lol that was already taken..............lol...................
> *


On his daily??? :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOVE THE PLATE!!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 10 2009, 06:42 PM~13542788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u still gonna tow my bucket? :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 10 2009, 07:42 PM~13542788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 10 2009, 08:42 PM~13543713
> *u still gonna tow my bucket? :biggrin:
> *


 you wont be there!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 10 2009, 06:42 PM~13542788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bring that shit box!!!!!!!!! :nono: :nono:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 10 2009, 10:42 PM~13543713
> *u still gonna tow my bucket? :biggrin:
> *


i'll tow anybody's bucket,showcar,hopper,bucket hopper,low rider bike,but no show car buckets.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT+Apr 10 2009, 09:41 PM~13544195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 10 2009, 06:42 PM~13542788
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i recognize the shop, have i seen the car ???
is that the one that was in Pauls garage for a minute ??


:dunno:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 10 2009, 07:42 PM~13542788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NIIICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 10 2009, 09:41 PM~13544195
> *you wont be there!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *



y u say that


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 11 2009, 10:13 AM~13546447
> *y u say that
> *



"reverse psychology" ?? :0

"the shit's" gittin' suurious ??

:biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 11 2009, 07:47 AM~13545360
> *i recognize the shop, have i seen the car ???
> is that the one that was in Pauls garage for a minute ??
> :dunno:
> *


yes it is. we were out lastnight on 82nd couldn't find anyone.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 11 2009, 05:47 AM~13545360
> *i recognize the shop, have i seen the car ???
> is that the one that was in Pauls garage for a minute ??
> :dunno:
> *


whos paul :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 10 2009, 12:23 PM~13540061
> *just got my flyers in today ,,thanks grumpy  :thumbsup:
> *


me too - thanks Grumpy :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 11 2009, 12:54 PM~13547458
> *whos paul  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



:angry:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 11 2009, 02:54 PM~13547458
> *hows paul doing ?  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i fixed it for you. :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 11 2009, 01:34 PM~13547627
> *i fixed it for you. :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :angry: :angry: :twak: :twak:   :guns: :guns: :nono: :nono: :banghead: :banghead: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 10 2009, 02:10 PM~13540435
> *X2 THANK U GRUMPY
> *


not a problem


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 11 2009, 07:00 PM~13549092
> *not a problem
> *


  
ANYTHANG TO HELP
U KNOW!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hell im bout to have to take the plate of no neck if this shit keeps up,that or bones :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 11 2009, 09:18 PM~13550698
> *hell im bout to have to take the plate of no neck if this shit keeps up,that or bones :biggrin:
> *


find a bridge and jump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

BOYS BETTER BE JUMPIN HARD. 2 MONTHS AWAY. 
GETCHA SHIT RIGHT.   

TTT FOR MY GUYS LOWCOS.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 12 2009, 08:28 AM~13552619
> *BOYS BETTER BE JUMPIN HARD. 2 MONTHS AWAY.
> GETCHA SHIT RIGHT.
> 
> ...



can't wait to see what the hop is like this year.


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 12 2009, 11:07 AM~13553661
> *can't wait to see what the hop is like this year.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE ONSITE PHOTOGRAPHING THE NORTHWEST AND NORTHERN CALI'S FINEST CARS. MAKE SURE YOUR CAR CHINES.</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT+Apr 11 2009, 10:57 PM~13551360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 12 2009, 07:28 AM~13552619
> *BOYS BETTER BE JUMPIN HARD. 2 MONTHS AWAY.
> GETCHA SHIT RIGHT.
> 
> ...


cant wait!!


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

HAPPY EASTER DAY TO ALL THE RIDERS
HERE'S YOUR KD VIDEO!http://i.flowgo.com/greetings/rapeasterbunny/rapeasterbunny.swf


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

http://i.flowgo.com/greetings/rapeasterbun...easterbunny.swf


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

HAPPY EASTER 2 ALL MY NW RIDERS..................


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 12 2009, 01:19 PM~13554495
> *HAPPY EASTER 2 ALL MY NW RIDERS..................
> 
> 
> ...


U2 UCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Apr 12 2009, 12:38 PM~13554254
> *HAPPY EASTER DAY TO ALL THE RIDERS
> HERE'S YOUR KD VIDEO!http://i.flowgo.com/greetings/rapeasterbunny/rapeasterbunny.swf
> *


u2!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

page 2. wtf


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 11 2009, 11:57 PM~13551360
> *find a bridge and jump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


u first :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ill be sure to catch yours on video...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 13 2009, 11:23 AM~13561383
> *u first :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ill be sure to catch yours on video...
> *


whats with all the violence. can't we all just get along?


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 13 2009, 11:40 AM~13561549
> *whats with all the violence.  can't we all just get along?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: That would be boring!


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 13 2009, 11:23 AM~13561383
> *u first :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ill be sure to catch yours on video...
> *


Wow vengence. You packing that switchblade again you willow looking sob?


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 13 2009, 03:18 PM~13564265
> *Wow vengence. You packing that switchblade again you willow looking sob?
> *


TTT FOR THE SHOW OF THE YEAR!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 13 2009, 10:23 AM~13561383
> *u first :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ill be sure to catch yours on video...
> *


I WILL LET YOU RIDE IN MY TRUNK :0 2 THE PIT :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 13 2009, 03:18 PM~13564265
> *Wow vengence. You packing that switchblade again you willow looking sob?
> *


Stop picking on your little brother fool :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOP IT - AND LEAVE HIM IN THE TRUNK...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 13 2009, 07:02 PM~13565734
> *HOP IT - AND LEAVE HIM IN THE TRUNK...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 13 2009, 05:48 PM~13565063
> *Stop picking on your little brother fool  :biggrin:
> *


Your the one that begged for me to take him to the acrop with us.Dont lie :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 13 2009, 06:26 PM~13565987
> *Your the one that begged for me to take him to the acrop with us.Dont lie :0
> *


You dont lie its was ur co-pilot that did


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 13 2009, 07:42 PM~13566237
> *You dont lie its was ur co-pilot that did
> *


 :0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 13 2009, 06:42 PM~13566237
> *You dont lie its was ur co-pilot that did
> *


you made him sleep in a cardboard box :0 :0 :0 i never heard a thanks :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 13 2009, 06:56 PM~13566437
> *you made him sleep in a cardboard box :0  :0  :0 i never heard a thanks :angry:
> *


I thought he had a room or i would have sent him home with you :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 13 2009, 07:56 PM~13566437
> *you made him sleep in a cardboard box :0  :0  :0 i never heard a thanks :angry:
> *


:roflmao: I forgot about that.Big Tony your a cold cat.vengence was exposed to the elements that night. He alsmost caught hypothermia :cheesy:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

ttt :biggrin: ttt


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

heeey yoooo


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Apr 13 2009, 10:07 PM~13568265
> *heeey yoooo
> *


Heeey yooo! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Apr 13 2009, 10:37 PM~13568608
> *Heeey yooo! :biggrin:
> *


royal image olympia and california are on board for moses.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

GRUMPY, GOT THE FLYERS PUT THEM OUT YESTERDAY EVERYONE LIKE THEM, AND SAID THEY ARE COMEING OUT!
THESS FOOLS IN TOWN ARE READY TO ROLLOUT.
SOME OF THESS FOOLS ARE GONNA TO TRY TO FISH DOWN THERE! LOL


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: BUMP................... :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

FART !!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT BUMP.......


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

we should get livein the low life to film at the show! Any body know how to get ahold of them?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Apr 14 2009, 09:36 AM~13571857
> *GRUMPY, GOT THE FLYERS PUT THEM OUT YESTERDAY EVERYONE LIKE THEM, AND SAID THEY ARE COMEING OUT!
> THESS FOOLS IN TOWN ARE READY TO ROLLOUT.
> SOME OF THESS FOOLS ARE GONNA TO TRY TO FISH DOWN THERE! LOL
> *


wtf. ok, i will bring the bait.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Apr 15 2009, 06:31 AM~13581682
> *we should get livein the low life to film at the show! Any body know how to get ahold of them?
> *


maybe contact the speed channel. good idea mark. are you on that?


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

how many pre reg you have???is their a under construction??


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 15 2009, 08:38 AM~13582468
> *maybe contact the speed channel.  good idea mark.  are you on that?
> *


i tried to get ahold of them on here never got a respones. Ill try the speed channel tonight


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Apr 15 2009, 12:49 PM~13585223
> *i tried to get ahold of them on here never got a respones. Ill try the speed channel tonight
> *



just tell em' bout da red Blazer dats gonna be der ,

"they'll show up" !!!

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

:biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 15 2009, 08:38 AM~13582468
> *maybe contact the speed channel.  good idea mark.  are you on that?
> *


dont see where i can send them an email any other ideas?


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Apr 15 2009, 05:15 PM~13586643
> *dont see where i can send them an email any  other ideas?
> *


Let me call Vida and see what she says.....  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Apr 15 2009, 03:42 PM~13586966
> *Let me call Vida and see what she says.....   :biggrin:
> *


She lifted your restraining order?????? :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 15 2009, 05:06 PM~13587206
> *She lifted your restraining order?????? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 15 2009, 06:06 PM~13587206
> *She lifted your restraining order?????? :biggrin:
> *


" our " restraining order...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Apr 15 2009, 04:35 PM~13587462
> *" our " restraining order...... :biggrin:
> *


Naw its all YOURS i like women to have half a brain not just tits and ass LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 15 2009, 05:36 PM~13587471
> *Naw its all YOURS i like women to have half a brain not just tits and ass LOL :biggrin:
> *


fooo is she was naked u would flating her out .......  :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Apr 15 2009, 04:15 PM~13586643
> *dont see where i can send them an email any  other ideas?
> *


call me i lost your new number when i bought this new phone this week


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

whatas up


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 15 2009, 07:58 PM~13589026
> *call me i lost your new number when i bought this new phone this week
> *


i got ur pics grump i was at a movie ill try to take care of it tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Apr 15 2009, 08:49 PM~13589925
> *TTT
> *


what up fellow mauilbuian?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Apr 15 2009, 09:57 PM~13590886
> *i got ur pics grump i was at a movie ill try to take care of it tomarrow :biggrin:
> *


ok


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Apr 15 2009, 06:36 PM~13587471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: "WE" would be......


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

bump


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

lowcos cc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUMP


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

HOWDY BUCKAROO'S...............WEATHER BE WARMIN UP & LOOKIN MIGHTY FINE OUT THERE.N E WAYS,WASSSUUUUPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 16 2009, 05:28 PM~13598589
> *HOWDY BUCKAROO'S...............WEATHER BE WARMIN UP & LOOKIN MIGHTY FINE OUT THERE.N E WAYS,WASSSUUUUPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *


YEAH LIL BUDDDY




U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Apr 15 2009, 09:58 PM~13590896
> *what up fellow mauilbuian?
> *


NOT MUCH HERE AND HOWS IT GOIG OVER THERE


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Apr 16 2009, 06:40 PM~13599198
> *NOT MUCH HERE AND HOWS IT GOIG OVER THERE
> *


the suns shinein and hopefully no more snow so it looks great :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

I am hoping to make this?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 16 2009, 08:57 PM~13600994
> *I am hoping to make this?
> *


THE MORE THE MERRIER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 16 2009, 09:57 PM~13600994
> *I am hoping to make this?
> *


 :nono: dont hope,,,

JUST DO IT !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 17 2009, 01:11 PM~13607285
> *:nono:  dont hope,,,
> 
> JUST DO IT !!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 16 2009, 08:57 PM~13600994
> *I am hoping to make this?
> *


 I hope to see your car :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

IT'S GETTING CLOSE


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Man, I hope work doesnt prevent me from attending this.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 19 2009, 06:49 PM~13624702
> *Man, I hope work doesnt prevent me from attending this.
> *


so did u request it off?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

6 DAYS!!! YAKIMA IS GOING TO BE BUSY ON SATURDAY SO DON'T MISS THIS SHOW!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 13 2009, 07:02 PM~13565734
> *HOP IT - AND LEAVE HIM IN THE TRUNK...
> *


ima remember that partner,ill just put your pit in the trunk of mine when im hoppin it,she might come out a lot fucked up like you man...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 13 2009, 07:26 PM~13565987
> *Your the one that begged for me to take him to the acrop with us.Dont lie :0
> *


i remember you sayin that you sayin its time to show me how the homies party in portland,the acrop was a blast,but i was zingin on caffiene all night anyways,i was havin a blast,nearly gettin kicked out cept the girls liked me too much so they wouldnt say shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 13 2009, 11:40 AM~13561549
> *whats with all the violence.  can't we all just get along?
> *


this is how we get along grumpy,hell if we aint talkin shit to eachother we aint talkin much at all..


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Fucking 4 pages back, TTT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 20 2009, 05:25 PM~13635169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Motha fucka u wash that thing first :uh: TTT LOWCOS


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

:wave: T T T


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

Just got word OG wear will be there with a booth


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 22 2009, 08:56 AM~13653524
> *Just got word OG wear will be there with a booth
> *


Grumpy..... was up playboy???


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 22 2009, 08:56 AM~13653524
> *Just got word OG wear will be there with a booth
> *


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

who's drivin their car from spokane????


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 22 2009, 07:56 AM~13653524
> *Just got word OG wear will be there with a booth
> *


 :scrutinize: N E WORD F SE-SE-SERIO GONNA BE THERE W/THE CHARLIE BROWN SHIRT?????CUZ HE SURE GOTTA FAN BASE OVER HERE IN THE TRI,& UCEIVLIFE B'N WAITIN 4 HIS NEXT PERFORMANCE :biggrin: ........


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Apr 22 2009, 05:03 PM~13658508
> *who's drivin their car from spokane????
> *


Me :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 22 2009, 08:10 PM~13662059
> *:scrutinize:  N E WORD F SE-SE-SERIO GONNA BE THERE W/THE CHARLIE BROWN SHIRT?????CUZ HE SURE GOTTA FAN BASE OVER HERE IN THE TRI,& UCEIVLIFE B'N WAITIN 4 HIS NEXT PERFORMANCE  :biggrin: ........
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA HA


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 22 2009, 09:13 PM~13662102
> *HA HA HA
> *


I DONT KNOW BOUT U BIG TONE,BUT I SURE GOTS ME SHIRT READY FOR THE SHOW,DO U?????????...........









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 22 2009, 08:16 PM~13662141
> *I DONT KNOW BOUT U BIG TONE,BUT I SURE GOTS ME SHIRT READY FOR THE SHOW,DO U?????????...........
> 
> 
> ...


Man we would be CLOWNIN if we all rolled up in the SA SA SERIO outfit HA HA HA


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 22 2009, 09:16 PM~13662141
> *I DONT KNOW BOUT U BIG TONE,BUT I SURE GOTS ME SHIRT READY FOR THE SHOW,DO U?????????...........
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN UCE YOU KNOW MANDO WANTS THAT


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 22 2009, 09:12 PM~13662082
> *Me :biggrin:
> *


iam tryin to drive mine..we should all follow each other,those that are driving!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 22 2009, 09:10 PM~13662059
> *:scrutinize:  N E WORD F SE-SE-SERIO GONNA BE THERE W/THE CHARLIE BROWN SHIRT?????CUZ HE SURE GOTTA FAN BASE OVER HERE IN THE TRI,& UCEIVLIFE B'N WAITIN 4 HIS NEXT PERFORMANCE  :biggrin: ........
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why he waiting to finish the LS...gotta debut it on his next vava-video


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Apr 23 2009, 10:44 AM~13666113
> *iam tryin to drive mine..we should all follow each other,those that are driving!
> *


Aight


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Apr 22 2009, 09:19 AM~13654284
> *Grumpy..... was up playboy???
> *


whats upper doggie


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

ttt SEE YOU GUYS ON SAT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 23 2009, 07:35 PM~13671764
> *ttt  SEE YOU GUYS ON SAT
> *


we will see you guys soon. why does this keep gettin to the 4th page


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

because folks are slackin :dunno: i been too busy workin :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 22 2009, 08:10 PM~13662059
> *:scrutinize:  N E WORD F SE-SE-SERIO GONNA BE THERE W/THE CHARLIE BROWN SHIRT?????CUZ HE SURE GOTTA FAN BASE OVER HERE IN THE TRI,& UCEIVLIFE B'N WAITIN 4 HIS NEXT PERFORMANCE  :biggrin: ........
> 
> 
> ...



Serio's my hero ! :cheesy:

"jus' thot' i'd Le- Le- Let you know" !!!


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 25 2009, 07:33 AM~13685320
> *Serio's my hero !  :cheesy:
> 
> "jus' thot' i'd Le- Le- Let you know" !!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ANOTHER DEVOTED FAN.RIGHT ON :thumbsup:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 25 2009, 09:38 PM~13690729
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ANOTHER DEVOTED FAN.RIGHT ON :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im coming back home son!!!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: BUMP FOR GRUMP


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

a grumpy 5x for us big boys.. :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 26 2009, 12:17 PM~13693496
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


what up steve..


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 22 2009, 10:12 AM~13075390
> *IN CASE YOU GUYS FORGOT THERE WAS A HOP.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

what's up N/W :wave:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2009, 09:28 AM~13361346
> *NOT MUCH ROOM INDOORS LEFT.  CURRENT BUILDINGS TAKEN
> 
> 7 BUILDINGS.
> ...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers+Apr 26 2009, 01:08 PM~13693773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UCE BUILDING FULL
U KNOOOOOOW


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

we are getting close.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Grump, Thanks a Bunch for making things happen for us :thumbsup:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

TTT for Lowcos!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

Grumpy is my hero !! 

:biggrin: 

"and the rest of you assholes are ah-ight too i guess"

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 




:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac+Apr 28 2009, 05:24 PM~13719891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I DO WHAT I CAN


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

so looks like my car getting completly buttoned up will be cutting it way close to the show so if you guys see me dropping it off a trailor and then pushing it back on after the show dont laugh at me ok :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 30 2009, 11:04 PM~13751707
> *so looks like my car getting completly buttoned up will be cutting it way close to the show so if you guys see me dropping it off a trailor and then pushing it back on after the show dont laugh at me ok  :biggrin:
> *


better than not bringing it, post pics :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 1 2009, 01:18 AM~13751744
> *better than not bringing it, post pics :biggrin:
> *


Picked up a new daily today, no more burban


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 1 2009, 12:04 AM~13751707
> *so looks like my car getting completly buttoned up will be cutting it way close to the show so if you guys see me dropping it off a trailor and then pushing it back on after the show dont laugh at me ok  :biggrin:
> *



I'm in the same boat,busting my balls to get finished.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 30 2009, 11:19 PM~13751750
> *Picked up a new daily today, no more burban
> 
> 
> ...


yes that is better foo :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 1 2009, 01:26 AM~13751773
> *yes that is better foo :biggrin:
> *


A little :cheesy:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I was planning on having it done for seward park but it dont get done with paint for another 2-3 weeks then I got to jam the engine in trailor it to promax for the exhaust then over to the shop to put my interior all in + get the trim on it and as of today im short a th350 a windshield and wiring so needless to say I might not be driving into the show.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

LATENIGHTBUMP !!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt lowcos,just got my blazer running,still aiming to bring my olds...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

NEW CLUB SHIRTS. THESE ARE THE BACK DONE BY KRE-8.

<img src=\'http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m151/LOWCOSGRUMPY/lowcosshirtnew.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m151/LOWCOSGRUMPY/lowcosshirtnew.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m151/LOWCOSGRUMPY/lowcosshirtnew.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 3 2009, 08:08 PM~13774788
> *NEW CLUB SHIRTS.  THESE ARE THE BACK DONE BY KRE-8.
> 
> <img src=\'http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m151/LOWCOSGRUMPY/lowcosshirtnew.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m151/LOWCOSGRUMPY/lowcosshirtnew.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m151/LOWCOSGRUMPY/lowcosshirtnew.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


Tight shirts hope ur fealing better missed u today pumpkin


----------



## PinkSock (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 3 2009, 10:18 PM~13775713
> *Tight shirts hope ur fealing better missed u today pumpkin
> *


 :0


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: GOOD LOOKIN SHIRTS HOMIES !!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 4 2009, 09:08 AM~13778306
> *:thumbsup:  GOOD LOOKIN SHIRTS HOMIES !!
> *


Hey!!thats my old barnie in your avatar,pincje chico,,no fair!!imma have to charge you $$ for that!! :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 4 2009, 03:54 PM~13781772
> *Hey!!thats my old barnie in your avatar,pincje chico,,no fair!!imma have to charge you $$ for that!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THAT WAS MY FIRST TIME MEETING THE LOCOS,CC I LEFT AT THE LAST MINUTE FROM EUGENE WITH MY 2 MONTH OLD DAUGHTER,,,I THINK I HAVE MORE PICS,,BUT IMA HAVE TO CHARGE YOU TO VIEW THEM,,,,,


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 3 2009, 10:18 PM~13775713
> *Tight shirts hope ur fealing better missed u today pumpkin
> *


thanks. i was not doin good. we had an intown car show and i was in bed sick


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 3 2009, 10:18 PM~13775713
> *Tight shirts hope ur fealing better missed u today pumpkin
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

IF YOU HAVENT PRE REG'D AND ARE GOING TO, PM ME. THERE IS VERY LITTLE SPACE AVAILABLE INSIDE. WE HAVE ALOT OF PRE REG'S.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 5 2009, 09:47 AM~13790727
> * IF YOU HAVENT PRE REG'D AND ARE GOING TO, PM ME.  THERE IS VERY LITTLE SPACE AVAILABLE INSIDE.  WE HAVE ALOT OF PRE REG'S.
> *


is there alot of space outside? that where we want to be


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 5 2009, 02:36 PM~13793823
> *is there alot of space outside? that where we want to be
> *


THERE IS ALOT OF OUTDOOR SPACE


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 5 2009, 02:54 PM~13794016
> *THERE IS ALOT OF OUTDOOR SPACE
> *


grump what is the latest that some one can bring thier car in???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 5 2009, 05:00 PM~13795855
> *grump what is the latest that some one can bring thier car in???
> *


LOL man steve-o dnt rush ur shit man u wont be happy cutting corners bring the bomba instead


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 5 2009, 08:23 PM~13797577
> *LOL man steve-o dnt rush ur shit man u wont be happy cutting corners bring the bomba instead
> *


TRUE TONE, I CANT ARGUE THAT
I COULD JUST BRING THE BOMBA


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 5 2009, 06:00 PM~13795855
> *grump what is the latest that some one can bring thier car in???
> *


noon


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

what up grump u get them 5x shirts made or what....... what up wax .. what up lowcos.......


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 6 2009, 07:14 PM~13808728
> *noon
> *


THANKS DOG


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Skeet skeet ttt


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 6 2009, 09:33 PM~13811111
> *what up grump u get them 5x shirts made or what....... what up wax .. what up lowcos.......
> *


whats up homie


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 6 2009, 10:33 PM~13811111
> *what up grump u get them 5x shirts made or what....... what up wax .. what up lowcos.......
> *


WERKIN ON THE 5'S


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78+May 7 2009, 05:09 AM~13812556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 22 2009, 09:16 AM~13075423
> *]<span style=\'colorrange\'>Radical Hop Class
> The following rules apply to the Radical Hop Class:
> MUST LAYOUT TO 20" BOTTOM OF BUMPER. NO WEIGHT OF ANY KIND. SINGLE SWITCH
> ...


  TTT LOWCOS


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

HAPPY BABY MOMMAS DAY LOWCOS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WE ARE GETTING REALLY CLOSE. ALL OF OUR BASES ARE COVERED AND WE ARE READY FOR A GREAT SHOW.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 11 2009, 04:58 PM~13856005
> *WE ARE GETTING REALLY CLOSE.  ALL OF OUR BASES ARE COVERED AND WE ARE READY FOR A GREAT SHOW.
> *


Did you warn the buffets Joey was coming?? :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

whaaaaats up? :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 11 2009, 06:09 PM~13856107
> *Did you warn the buffets Joey was coming?? :biggrin:
> *


WELL, TO BE HONEST I DID FORGET THAT ONE. THANKS FOR THE REMINDER.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 12 2009, 07:43 AM~13861178
> *WELL, TO BE HONEST I DID FORGET THAT ONE.  THANKS FOR THE REMINDER.
> *


tell them to order about 4 to 5 buckets of tatter cause last time golden carrel ran out some *** thinks it cool to down shots of tatter o wait not shot but bowls... :biggrin: :biggrin: like it was chowder!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 12 2009, 08:35 AM~13862199
> *tell them to order about 4 to 5 buckets of tatter cause last time golden carrel ran out some stud thinks it cool to down shots of tatter o wait not shot but bowls...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  like it was chowder!!!
> *


LOL speaking of chowder wasnt it YOU the last time we was at skippers useing your CHOWDER as a damn condiment dipping your fries and fish and shrimp in it :uh: :biggrin: oh and dont ever call this guy while he's eating he will NOT awnser heaven forbid he stop eating long enough to pick up the phone LOL TTT LOWCOS


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 12 2009, 11:30 AM~13863401
> *LOL speaking of chowder wasnt it YOU the last time we was at skippers useing your CHOWDER as a damn condiment dipping your fries and fish and shrimp in it :uh:  :biggrin: oh and dont ever call this guy while he's eating he will NOT awnser heaven forbid he stop eating long enough to pick up the phone LOL TTT LOWCOS
> *


true that don't answer the phone when getting my grub on....... :biggrin: and skippers chowder is the best...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

o ya to the top.......


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 11 2009, 05:58 PM~13856005
> *WE ARE GETTING REALLY CLOSE.  ALL OF OUR BASES ARE COVERED AND WE ARE READY FOR A GREAT SHOW.
> *


THATS WHATS UP BRO, GOOD LOOKING OUT MAKING THIS A GOOD EVENT
ALL YOUR HARD WORK AND DEDICATION WILL PAY OFF  
SEE YOU GUYS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 12 2009, 02:07 PM~13864888
> *true that don't answer the phone when getting my grub on.......  :biggrin:  and skippers chowder is the best...
> *


TRUE THAT THAT IS THE SHIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 12 2009, 03:46 PM~13865901
> *THATS WHATS UP BRO, GOOD LOOKING OUT MAKING THIS A GOOD EVENT
> ALL YOUR HARD WORK AND DEDICATION WILL PAY OFF
> SEE YOU GUYS THERE :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 12 2009, 04:54 PM~13866747
> *thanks bro.
> *


UR WELCOME


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

TTT for the Lowcos


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> TTT LOWCOS
> [/quo


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the flyer Grump! Ill send you guys some too! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 31 2009, 07:36 PM~13448056
> *ROYAL IMAGE TACOMA JUST SENT THERE PRE REG'S IN. *


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

is there a donk catagory?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 13 2009, 09:25 PM~13879543
> *is there a donk catagory?
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 13 2009, 10:12 PM~13881038
> *:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just act like you dont see them jason


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 14 2009, 12:55 AM~13882083
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just act like you dont see them jason
> *


I wish I could lol


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

you know I only ride 13's but my bro gots a donk thats killing that game gonna be at the Lowcos show


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 13 2009, 08:25 PM~13879543
> *is there a donk catagory?
> *


IT WILL HAVE TO GO IN THE YEAR CLASS.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

no "truck hopp" class, "AND" no "DONK" class ?????

man, what the hell kind of show is this ???

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 





j/p :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 14 2009, 05:29 PM~13889139
> *no "truck hopp" class, "AND" no "DONK" class ?????
> 
> man, what the hell kind of show is this ???
> ...


slow down sunshine. we have a truck hop/donk class. we just dont have them individually. haha


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 14 2009, 05:28 PM~13889703
> *slow down sunshine.  we have a truck hop/donk class.  we just dont have them individually.  haha
> *



o.k., it's a deal ! 

i'm taking the 24's off my Tahoe, and throwin' em' owwn da Blazer !!!

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 



















somebody shoot me for even thinking that !
:uh: :uh: :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 14 2009, 06:35 PM~13889785
> *o.k., it's a deal !
> 
> i'm taking the 24's off my Tahoe, and throwin' em' owwn da Blazer !!!
> ...


DONK OUT THE BLAZER


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

IT IS ADVISED THAT IF YOU ARE PRE REG'D, THAT YOU ARE CHECKED IN BY 11AM. ANYTHING AFTER 12 NOON WILL NOT BE PERMITTED INTO THE SHOW. IN ORDER TO JUDGE THE CARS CORRECTLY, WE MUST START AT NOON. THANK YOU FOR YOUR CO-OPERATION


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 14 2009, 07:35 PM~13889785
> *o.k., it's a deal !
> 
> i'm taking the 24's off my Tahoe, and throwin' em' owwn da Blazer !!!
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: 

:nono: 


:barf:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

WHAT'S UP LOWCOS YOU READY TO SHOW THESE GUYS HOW TO THROW A BADASS SHOW OR WHAT??? HOPE YOU GUYS ARE DOWN TO RIDE THE NIGHT BEFORE CAUSE GRUMP SAYS HE'S NOT EVEN GOING BACK TO THE HOTEL!!!


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 14 2009, 10:37 PM~13893203
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> :nono:
> ...


 "shoot",
now that i've got the right rear diff. in it, and my tires don't stick out,

i feel like i can "tuck dem 24's" 


:0 :0 :0 :0 ....................................not in a million years ! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 15 2009, 03:13 AM~13893836
> *"shoot",
> now that i've got the right rear diff. in it, and my tires don't stick out,
> 
> ...


NEVER THAT. 13S FOR LIFE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@May 15 2009, 12:11 AM~13893418
> *WHAT'S UP LOWCOS YOU READY TO SHOW THESE GUYS HOW TO THROW A BADASS SHOW OR WHAT??? HOPE YOU GUYS ARE DOWN TO RIDE THE NIGHT BEFORE CAUSE GRUMP SAYS HE'S NOT EVEN GOING BACK TO THE HOTEL!!!
> *


DOES MY PARENTS HOUSE COUNT


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 15 2009, 08:09 AM~13894995
> *:thumbsup:
> *


HELLO SIR,


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 15 2009, 07:06 AM~13894973
> *DOES MY PARENTS HOUSE COUNT
> *


well from what i here it's just about like staying at a hotel lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@May 15 2009, 09:32 AM~13896225
> *well from what i here it's just about like staying at a hotel lol
> *


I know CASA'd'Grumpy is :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 15 2009, 07:05 AM~13894968
> *NEVER THAT. 13S FOR LIFE
> *



"i roll 14's *****" !!

"i are a hopper" :cheesy: :cheesy: 


:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 15 2009, 10:35 AM~13896246
> *I know CASA'd'Grumpy is :biggrin:
> *


ITS NOT THAT BIG. OR AT LEAST THATS WHAT MY WIFE ALWAYS TELLS ME.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 15 2009, 04:25 PM~13899753
> *ITS NOT THAT BIG.  OR AT LEAST THATS WHAT MY WIFE ALWAYS TELLS ME.
> *


She might of told you that be the look/smile on here face said something different LOL


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 15 2009, 09:50 AM~13896387
> *"i roll 14's *****" !!
> 
> "i are a hopper"  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


cmon d i got 13s with street tires on my brougham and i gas hop my shit errywere :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry13903113


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 15 2009, 05:50 PM~13900508
> *cmon d i got 13s with street tires on my brougham and i gas hop my shit errywere  :biggrin:
> *



IT AIN'T NO SECRET, THAT I'M A LITTLE ................ "DIFFERENT" !!

look back a few years, i use to roll 13's ..........w/ "black walls !!!
i've "never" been a follower, i do my "own" thing nicca !! thot you knew  




why's eerryone alway's hatin' on my bigg nuttz ?? "i mean bigg tires" !!!


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 



:biggrin:J/P


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 16 2009, 05:45 AM~13903913
> *IT AIN'T NO SECRET, THAT I'M A LITTLE ................ "DIFFERENT" !!
> 
> look back a few years, i use to roll 13's ..........w/ "black walls !!!
> ...



aye d u seen your competition ridin around town? :biggrin: is a black jimmy rollin on fat whites and juice :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 16 2009, 08:42 AM~13904851
> *aye d u seen your competition ridin around town? :biggrin:  is a black jimmy rollin on fat whites and juice :biggrin:
> *



shoot, "where's he at" 

:0 :0 :0 :0 

"I'LL GIVE HIM A 75" HANDYCAP" !!!!!!!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 16 2009, 10:49 AM~13905220
> *shoot, "where's he at"
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


SLOW DOWN WITH THE HANDICAP


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 16 2009, 10:01 AM~13905313
> *SLOW DOWN WITH THE HANDICAP
> *


I think he was taling about how much older he was than the kid :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 16 2009, 08:42 AM~13904851
> *aye d u seen your competition ridin around town? :biggrin:  is a black Ford Ranger rollin on fat whites and juice :biggrin:
> *



man, that ain't no competition !! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 16 2009, 10:01 AM~13905313
> *SLOW DOWN WITH THE HANDICAP
> *



it's cool, i've got my "Hockey helmet" and my "Bitt", so i don't bite my tongue !! :0 :0 :0 :0 

i'll be ah-ight :cheesy: :cheesy: 


:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 16 2009, 10:44 AM~13905589
> *I think he was taling about how much older he was than the kid  :biggrin:
> *



ya, i know i'm a little old, i shouldn't of had another kid so late in life,

"but he was an accident" :0 :0 :0 :0


sorry 96bigbody, "my son", you had to find out someday !!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 16 2009, 01:08 PM~13906057
> *ya, i know i'm a little old, i shouldn't of had another kid so late in life,
> 
> "but he was an accident"  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


 FINDING OUT YOUR DAD IS A LOWRIDER ON THE INTERNET....PRICELESS


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 17 2009, 12:17 PM~13912674
> *FINDING OUT YOUR DAD IS A LOWRIDER ON THE INTERNET....PRICELESS
> *



finding out he's your dad, "and" he's a minitrucker,
"AND" they call him "Diamond Mike" ?????????????????

"this all might be a little too much for him to handle all at once"
:uh: :uh: :uh: 



but i "am" a "little bit""GANGKSTA", right ????

a little bit ?

:biggrin: ..............D-


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 17 2009, 02:20 PM~13912986
> *finding out he's your dad, "and" he's a minitrucker,
> "AND" they call him "Diamond Mike" ?????????????????
> 
> ...




uuugh....ok


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

The pre reg is closed. All buildings are full with over 100 pre registered cars. Thanks everybody. Thwre are lots of new grass areas by the stage available the day of the show


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 17 2009, 09:47 PM~13916985
> *The pre reg is closed.  All buildings are full with over 100 pre registered cars.  Thanks everybody.  Thwre are lots of new grass areas by the stage available the day of the show
> *


 u get my text about javiar and the big white bitch LOL lemme know whats up


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

thats whats up...... i just might have a car done 4 the show.. :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@May 15 2009, 12:11 AM~13893418
> *WHAT'S UP LOWCOS YOU READY TO SHOW THESE GUYS HOW TO THROW A BADASS SHOW OR WHAT??? HOPE YOU GUYS ARE DOWN TO RIDE THE NIGHT BEFORE CAUSE GRUMP SAYS HE'S NOT EVEN GOING BACK TO THE HOTEL!!!
> *


nice...


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

its on!! like bigtony and a to go cup of tarter


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 17 2009, 10:53 PM~13917024
> * u get my text about javiar and the big white bitch LOL lemme know whats up
> *


yeah, i have been sick for 5 days or so. i am back on it today.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

LOTS OF OUTDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE ON THE GRASS. THIS IS GONNA BE A GREAT SHOW


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

GREAT GRASS LOCATION FILLED NEAR THE NEW STAGE AND BEER GARDEN BY FAMILY TIES.

lots of grass spots left. we can accomodate 2oo more grass spots. 

</span></span></span>


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@May 18 2009, 06:35 AM~13918279
> *its on!! like bigtony and a to go cup of bucket.... :biggrin:
> *


i fixed 4 ya............ :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 18 2009, 06:26 AM~13918596
> *yeah, i have been sick for 5 days or so.  i am back on it today.
> *


Damn fool u need some vitamins??


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

LUXURIOUS B.C. 
was looking good this weekend.. whats up g ur towncar killing them..


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 18 2009, 10:14 AM~13920030
> *Damn fool u need some vitamins??
> *


ur kinda tarter shots........... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 18 2009, 09:16 AM~13920056
> *ur kinda tarter shots...........  :biggrin:
> *


Settle down F B F bellingham buffetts are going over there profit and *LOSS* statement after your visit yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 17 2009, 10:47 PM~13916985
> *The pre reg is closed.  All buildings are full with over 100 pre registered cars.  Thanks everybody.  Thwre are lots of new grass areas by the stage available the day of the show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

TRUE MEMORIES LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB IS HOSTING A NEVER DONE 
1ST ANNUAL E.L.A WHITTIER BLVD CARSHOW 
AUGUST 02,2009 ROLLING TIME 6:00AM 
CAR SHOW 10:00AM-4:00PM FESTIVAL 10:00AM-6:00PM
BACK TO TRUE MEMORIES HISTORIC EVENT

INVITING EVERYONE 
MEDIA IS WELCOME :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

MOTHERS DAY BBQ. YOU GUYS SHOULD HAVE BEEN HERE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 18 2009, 07:31 AM~13918646
> *JUST TALKED WITH JOE RAY. THEY ARE TRYING TO DECIDE WHICH PHOTOGRAPHER TO SEND. THIS SHOW IS SOMETHING THE WHOLE NORTHWEST SHOULD BE PROUD OF. WE ARE GONNA SHOW EVERBODY THAT THESE TOUGH TIMES DON'T MEAN ANYTHING WHEN YOU HAVE THE HEART AND SOUL OF A LOWRIDER. WE WILL COME TOGETHER AS A FAMILY AND A COMMUNITY ON JUNE 14TH. THANK YOU NORTHWEST. *


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 18 2009, 01:13 PM~13921911
> *MOTHERS DAY BBQ.  YOU GUYS SHOULD HAVE BEEN HERE
> 
> 
> ...


VATOS LOWCOS FOREVER!!!!!!! :biggrin: NICE MUGSHOT GUYS...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

Quit actin like u wernt there.  U were cleaning the grill after we ate.  We appreciate it bro.  Next time we will get u in the flick


VATOS LOWCOS FOREVER!!!!!!! :biggrin:  NICE MUGSHOT GUYS...
[/quote]


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

BUILDING G......
ROYAL IMAGE TACOMA/CALI. LUXURIOUS B.C. FULL 

:thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@May 18 2009, 10:09 PM~13928948
> *BUILDING G......
> ROYAL IMAGE TACOMA/CALI./OLYMPIA,  LUXURIOUS B.C. FULL
> 
> ...



ADDED A LATE ENTRY. YOU ROYAL IMAGE CATS ARE GONNA BE DEEP. I DIDNT SEE ANYTHING FROM VANCOUVER OR YAKIMA THOUGH. ARE THEY COMIN?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 18 2009, 07:49 PM~13926482
> *
> 
> JUST TALKED WITH JOE RAY.  THEY ARE TRYING TO DECIDE WHICH PHOTOGRAPHER TO SEND.  THIS SHOW IS SOMETHING THE WHOLE NORTHWEST SHOULD BE PROUD OF.  WE ARE GONNA SHOW EVERBODY THAT THESE TOUGH TIMES DON'T MEAN ANYTHING WHEN YOU HAVE THE HEART AND SOUL OF A LOWRIDER.  WE WILL COME TOGETHER AS A FAMILY AND A COMMUNITY ON JUNE 14TH.  THANK YOU NORTHWEST.
> *


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

cant wait!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

GOOD LOOKIN OUT TO KANES C.C WHO HELPED TO SPONSOR THIS SHOW.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG JOE SUPER GOOD GUY.. NICE GRUMP


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 19 2009, 05:49 PM~13938899
> *BIG JOE SUPER GOOD GUY.. NICE GRUMP
> *


THANKS


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

NICE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

ttt slackers


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

110 PRE REGISTERED CARS. MOSES IS LOOKING LIKE 200 CARS OR SO


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 21 2009, 08:45 PM~13964297
> *110 PRE REGISTERED CARS.  MOSES IS LOOKING LIKE 200 CARS OR SO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 21 2009, 08:45 PM~13964297
> *110 PRE REGISTERED CARS.  MOSES IS LOOKING LIKE 200 CARS OR SO
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT+May 21 2009, 08:47 PM~13964320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP UCE


TTT FOR BIG UCE


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Grump did you book our rooms yet???


----------



## PinkSock (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@May 21 2009, 11:23 PM~13965947
> *Grump did you book our rooms yet???
> *


howmany do u need


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 22 2009, 08:12 AM~13968134
> *howmany do u need
> *


JAVI


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*NEW DEVELOPEMENT::::::

IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE IN MOSES LAKE. THEY HAVE COMMITTED TO 4 PAGES IN THE MAGAZINE AND 3 OR 4 NORTHWEST FEATURE CARS. LETS SHOW THE COUNTRY HOW THE MIGHTY NW DOES IT.*


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 19 2009, 04:49 PM~13938899
> *BIG JOE SUPER GOOD GUY.. NICE GRUMP
> *



RIDERCHRONICLES SUPER GOOD GUY .. NICE GRUMP !

j/p :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE IN MOSES LAKE. THEY HAVE COMMITTED TO 4 PAGES IN THE MAGAZINE AND 3 OR 4 NORTHWEST FEATURE CARS. LETS SHOW THE COUNTRY HOW THE MIGHTY NW DOES IT.
*


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 18 2009, 10:15 AM~13920045
> *LUXURIOUS B.C.
> was looking good this weekend.. whats up g ur towncar killing them..
> *


thanx for the props bro, see u at moses. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@May 22 2009, 04:17 PM~13972821
> *thanx for the props bro, see u at moses. :biggrin:
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THOSE LUXURIOUS RIDES IN MOSES.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 22 2009, 03:11 PM~13972797
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE IN MOSES LAKE.  THEY HAVE COMMITTED TO 4 PAGES IN THE MAGAZINE AND 3 OR 4 NORTHWEST FEATURE CARS.  LETS SHOW THE COUNTRY HOW THE MIGHTY NW DOES IT.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 22 2009, 04:11 PM~13972797
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE IN MOSES LAKE.  THEY HAVE COMMITTED TO 4 PAGES IN THE MAGAZINE AND 3 OR 4 NORTHWEST FEATURE CARS.  LETS SHOW THE COUNTRY HOW THE MIGHTY NW DOES IT.
> 
> *


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 22 2009, 03:11 PM~13972797
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE IN MOSES LAKE.  THEY HAVE COMMITTED TO 4 PAGES IN THE MAGAZINE AND 3 OR 4 NORTHWEST FEATURE CARS.  LETS SHOW THE COUNTRY HOW THE MIGHTY NW DOES IT.
> 
> *



Are they sending Jess out??


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 22 2009, 06:27 PM~13973803
> *Are they sending Jess out??
> *


he is on the same flight as kita


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 22 2009, 04:11 PM~13972797
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE IN MOSES LAKE.  THEY HAVE COMMITTED TO 4 PAGES IN THE MAGAZINE AND 3 OR 4 NORTHWEST FEATURE CARS.  LETS SHOW THE COUNTRY HOW THE MIGHTY NW DOES IT.
> 
> *


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 22 2009, 08:12 AM~13968134
> *howmany do u need
> *


6


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 22 2009, 05:58 PM~13973997
> *he is on the same flight as kita
> *


i told him earlier if he needed anything to just ask, he asked for big naked tities.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 22 2009, 10:18 PM~13975755
> *i told him earlier if he needed anything to just ask, he asked for big naked tities.
> *



and, so did you take your shirt off Bigg T. ? :cheesy:

woops, my badd !! i meen Nick !! :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 22 2009, 06:58 PM~13973997
> *he is on the same flight as kita
> *


BIGG UCE :biggrin: 
U KNOOOOOOOW


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 22 2009, 04:11 PM~13972797
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE IN MOSES LAKE.  THEY HAVE COMMITTED TO 4 PAGES IN THE MAGAZINE AND 3 OR 4 NORTHWEST FEATURE CARS.  LETS SHOW THE COUNTRY HOW THE MIGHTY NW DOES IT.
> 
> *



NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JUST WHEN U DIDNT THINK IT COULD GET ANY BIGGER!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

is there gonna be any film crew? rolln?


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 22 2009, 03:11 PM~13972797
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE IN MOSES LAKE.  THEY HAVE COMMITTED TO 4 PAGES IN THE MAGAZINE AND 3 OR 4 NORTHWEST FEATURE CARS.  LETS SHOW THE COUNTRY HOW THE MIGHTY NW DOES IT.
> 
> *


 :0  
THANKS TO U GRUMPY AND THE ENTIRE LOWCOS C.C. FOR PUTTIN ON A EXCELLENT SHOW. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTMFT!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i guess its a good thing i told em bout this show MONTHS AGO,either way ill be there too,as well as my brother mike,but no olds,due to financial setbacks she stayin parked till its ready in my opinoin to hit the street......


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 23 2009, 10:35 AM~13977956
> *is there gonna be any film crew? rolln?
> *


streetstars, kendogg, and rider chronicles.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 23 2009, 10:07 AM~13977772
> *NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JUST WHEN U DIDNT THINK IT COULD GET ANY BIGGER!!!
> *


*200 CARS S GONNA BE A LONG DAY OF JUDGING. ANYBODY WITH SPECIAL NEEDS FOR SETUP, LET ME KNOW BY PM. *


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 24 2009, 08:54 AM~13983401
> *streetstars, kendogg, and rider chronicles.
> *


THATS WHATS UP
IVE NEVER SEEN A KENDOGG VIDEO I WILL PICK ONE UP


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

ILL BE THERE HOMIE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD STUFF


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 24 2009, 07:56 AM~13983405
> *200 CARS S GONNA BE A LONG DAY OF JUDGING.  ANYBODY WITH SPECIAL NEEDS FOR SETUP, LET ME KNOW BY PM.
> *



we are gonna need a slurpee machine installed in our area, thank you.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

add 30 hammicks and a kiddy pool to please.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 24 2009, 08:56 AM~13983405
> *200 CARS S GONNA BE A LONG DAY OF JUDGING.  ANYBODY WITH SPECIAL NEEDS FOR SETUP, LET ME KNOW BY PM.
> *


shade and lots of it :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 24 2009, 07:56 AM~13983405
> *200 CARS S GONNA BE A LONG DAY OF JUDGING.  ANYBODY WITH SPECIAL NEEDS FOR SETUP, LET ME KNOW BY PM.
> *



A SPOT NEXT TO "LOW-LOW JEN" ?????? :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER+May 25 2009, 03:04 AM~13988816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


........OK


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

good seeing you Lowcos this weekend..............


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 26 2009, 10:49 AM~14001103
> * good seeing you Lowcos this weekend..............
> *


THANKS BRO. IT WAS COOL TO SEE YOU GUYS TOO.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@May 24 2009, 08:03 PM~13986623
> *ILL BE THERE HOMIE
> *


WE APPRECIATE IT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 22 2009, 04:11 PM~13972797
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE IN MOSES LAKE.  THEY HAVE COMMITTED TO 4 PAGES IN THE MAGAZINE AND 3 OR 4 NORTHWEST FEATURE CARS.  LETS SHOW THE COUNTRY HOW THE MIGHTY NW DOES IT.
> 
> *


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

June 14th is comin quick!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 26 2009, 10:46 AM~14001061
> *
> *


good looking...


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 26 2009, 07:55 AM~13999297
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


i like the slurpee idea :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 26 2009, 03:36 PM~14004136
> *June 14th is comin quick!!
> *


toooooooooooquick


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 26 2009, 08:50 AM~14001801
> *WE APPRECIATE IT
> *



and i like that baseball idea,make it happen :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@May 26 2009, 08:53 PM~14007955
> *i like the slurpee idea :biggrin:
> *


YOU WOULD


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

WHAT THE FRENCH TOAST


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 26 2009, 04:48 AM~13998345
> *A SPOT NEXT TO "LOW-LOW JEN" ??????  :cheesy:
> *


Gangbang??


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@May 27 2009, 11:28 AM~14014410
> *WHAT THE FRENCH TOAST
> *


it's freedom toast!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@May 27 2009, 10:28 AM~14014410
> *WHAT THE FRENCH TOAST
> *


you lookin for goat girl?


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

OK







THIS DUDE WAS WASTED IN SEATTLE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 24 2009, 08:56 AM~13983405
> *200 CARS S GONNA BE A LONG DAY OF JUDGING.  ANYBODY WITH SPECIAL NEEDS FOR SETUP, LET ME KNOW BY PM.
> *


i better remember to bring an extra sd card for this show,hell i better get 3 extras for it,of course more batteries for the camera too... dont want it dying again..


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@May 27 2009, 02:51 PM~14016465
> *OK
> 
> 
> ...


what the.....?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 27 2009, 06:13 PM~14018769
> *what the.....?
> *


i thought the same,lol i just laughed...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

110 PRE REGISTERED CARS. MOSES IS LOOKING LIKE 200 CARS OR SO


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

IS DJ KALID GONNA BE THERE AND HIS BROTHER SAM? WE THE BEST! LISTEN!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@May 28 2009, 11:45 AM~14026230
> *IS DJ KALID GONNA BE THERE AND HIS BROTHER SAM? WE THE BEST! LISTEN!
> *


DJ KHALED WILL BE THERE FILMING FOR STREETSTARD DVD.COM


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@May 28 2009, 11:45 AM~14026230
> *IS DJ KALID GONNA BE THERE AND HIS BROTHER SAM? WE THE BEST! LISTEN!
> *


hey rickster iam tired of my car doin 1 inch...might have to bring it down so you can add some hot sauce!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 28 2009, 08:54 PM~14031973
> *hey rickster iam tired of my car doin 1 inch...might have to bring it down  so you can add some hot sauce!!
> *


IF YOU GET IT TO DO 10 INCHES IT WILL BE 1000% IMPROVEMENT


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

*TTT*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 28 2009, 08:34 PM~14032527
> *TTT
> *


How many cars you guys bringing up???


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 28 2009, 06:34 PM~14030336
> *DJ KHALED WILL BE THERE FILMING FOR STREETSTARD DVD.COM
> *


just 2 have them videos stashed away with his dirty draws.. :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+May 28 2009, 09:34 PM~14032527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

and the count down begins


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence+May 27 2009, 05:58 PM~14019219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf you never have dirty draws cause after one use you have to retire them dirt tracks


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

TTT FOR LOWCOS


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

cant wait, I still have to get time off from work though hno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 29 2009, 10:28 PM~14043382
> *i thought it was you, and i just laughed...
> *


lol thats funny....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 30 2009, 07:03 AM~14044929
> *cant wait, I still have to get time off from work though hno:
> *


already got mine!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 30 2009, 07:59 AM~14045460
> *already got mine!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i heard Wonkas chocolate factory has good benefits too


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

WHAT'S EVERYBODY WERE GOING TO BBQ AND JET SKI AT THE STATE PARK THE DAY BEFORE THE MOSES SHOW SO IF ANYBODY WANT TO HELP OUT OR JUST COME DOWN AND KICK IT FOR A LITTLE BIT LET US KNOW WERE GOING TO TRY TO GET THER A LITTLE EARLY SO WE CAN CLEAN UP AFTERWERDS AND CRUZ IN MOSES!! GRUMP IS BUYING THE FIRST ROUND SO FIND HIM IN MOSES!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@May 30 2009, 11:50 AM~14046797
> *WHAT'S EVERYBODY WERE GOING TO BBQ AND JET SKI AT THE STATE PARK THE DAY BEFORE  THE MOSES SHOW SO IF ANYBODY WANT TO HELP OUT OR JUST COME DOWN AND KICK IT FOR A LITTLE BIT LET US KNOW WERE GOING TO TRY TO GET THER A LITTLE EARLY SO WE CAN CLEAN UP AFTERWERDS AND CRUZ IN MOSES!! GRUMP IS BUYING THE FIRST ROUND SO FIND HIM IN MOSES!!!
> *


I dont drink and Jet Skis aint for fat boys cuz, but imma bring my crew and we gonna fuck your bbq up


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 30 2009, 02:03 PM~14047180
> *NOW I KNOW YOU'RE LYING....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

well i usually dont remember when I had been drinking


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 30 2009, 07:25 PM~14049251
> *well i usually dont remember when I had been drinking
> *


thats the way we do it :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

IM NOT FAMILIAR WITH MOSES,,,WHER IS THE CRUIZE GONNA BE OR WHERE TO MEET UP ????


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 31 2009, 05:03 AM~14051615
> *IM NOT FAMILIAR WITH MOSES,,,WHER IS THE CRUIZE GONNA BE OR WHERE TO MEET UP ????
> *


WHEN U SEE A BUNCH OF LOWRIDERS....JUST FOLLOW. THE TOWN ISN'T BIG ENOUGH TO NOT FIND IT BRO. THERE ARE SEVERAL SPOTS WE ARE GONNA BE AT BUT JUST CALL ME AND I WILL LET YOU KNOW WHERE WE ARE AT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 30 2009, 08:25 PM~14049251
> *well i usually dont remember when I had been drinking
> *



DO YOU NOT REMEMBER DOUBLE FISTING DRINKS IN EVERY PICTURE. SEE THE ONE WHERE JOEY IS TRYING TO DENT MY WALL BY LEANING ON IT. I HAD TO HAVE A GUY COME OUT AND RE DRYWALL THAT WHOLE SECTION WHERE HE BREATHED ON IT. HEAVY ASS FAT BREATH.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 31 2009, 06:03 AM~14051615
> *IM NOT FAMILIAR WITH MOSES,,,WHER IS THE CRUIZE GONNA BE OR WHERE TO MEET UP ????
> *


when you guys going up there?we all can go together hit me up.i know i got two cars lined up.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 31 2009, 07:18 AM~14052038
> *DO YOU NOT REMEMBER DOUBLE FISTING DRINKS IN EVERY PICTURE.  SEE THE ONE WHERE JOEY IS TRYING TO DENT MY WALL BY LEANING ON IT.  I HAD TO HAVE A GUY COME OUT AND RE DRYWALL THAT WHOLE SECTION WHERE HE BREATHED ON IT.  HEAVY ASS FAT BREATH.
> *


that fat nerds breath smells like hot ass and funyons


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 30 2009, 02:03 PM~14047180
> *I dont drink and Jet Skis aint for fat boys cuz, but imma bring my crew and we gonna fuck your bbq up
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 31 2009, 08:18 AM~14052038
> *DO YOU NOT REMEMBER DOUBLE FISTING DRINKS IN EVERY PICTURE.  SEE THE ONE WHERE JOEY IS TRYING TO DENT MY WALL BY LEANING ON IT.  I HAD TO HAVE A GUY COME OUT AND RE DRYWALL THAT WHOLE SECTION WHERE HE BREATHED ON IT.  HEAVY ASS FAT BREATH.
> *


lol u no this.......... :biggrin:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

cant mf wait fo dis show!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 31 2009, 10:23 AM~14052390
> *when you guys going up there?we all can go together hit me up.i know i got two cars lined up.
> *


i might be leaving friday afternoon or eveniong,,alot of our memebers arent gonna make it,,im not even taking my unfinished car but might take a members car trailerd tho,,,also im taking kiddos with me,,ill letya know when we get close,,im always down to roll with yall !!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 30 2009, 09:24 AM~14045572
> *i heard Wonkas chocolate factory has good benefits too
> *


is that why you so round? damn must be an all you can eat lunch too,i work at a casino with the states best buffet,trust me im lovin where i work,full benefits.....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@May 30 2009, 07:40 PM~14049346
> *thats the way we do it :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nanaand1_@May 31 2009, 09:47 PM~14057608
> *cant mf wait fo dis show!
> *


r u comin bro


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 1 2009, 04:43 PM~14065623
> *r u comin bro
> *


whats up grumpy. can we tag team on somones face again :cheesy:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 30 2009, 02:03 PM~14047180
> *I dont drink and Jet Skis aint for fat boys cuz, but imma bring my crew and we gonna fuck your bbq up
> *


Just make sure you bring the right crew cause somebody is going to have to run to the store ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 1 2009, 06:53 PM~14066332
> *whats up grumpy. can we tag team on somones face again :cheesy:
> *



I don't think I want to know :wow:


----------



## PinkSock (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 1 2009, 06:53 PM~14066332
> *whats up grumpy. can we tag team on somones face again :cheesy:
> *


 :0 TTT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 1 2009, 06:53 PM~14066332
> *whats up grumpy. can we tag team on somones face again :cheesy:
> *


that sounds really sick but i know what you meant. i will bring the beer and you bring your dirty sock with a hole in it. hahaha


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+May 30 2009, 02:03 PM~14047180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is usually how it goes


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

WHATS UP VATOS :wave:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jun 2 2009, 07:34 PM~14077438
> *WHATS UP VATOS :wave:
> *


YOU GOT YOU DOO DOO SHIRT READY


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 2 2009, 12:57 PM~14072766
> *wtf
> i fucked you up with this one
> that is usually how it goes
> *


a glass of milk and some asprin :0


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

can you post the hotel info again grumpy


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 1 2009, 05:53 PM~14066332
> *whats up grumpy. can we tag team on somones face again :cheesy:
> *


god damn we kicked it hard that day :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 3 2009, 11:05 AM~14082834
> *god damn we kicked it hard that day :0
> *


those were the days huh


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

A. Best Western Lake Front Hotel - book.bestwestern.com - (509) 765-9211 - 38 reviews

B. Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites - www.hiexpress.com - (509) 766-2000 - 7 reviews

C. Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites Moses Lake - www.hiexpress.com - (877) 863-4780 - 7 reviews

D. Ramada Hotel Moses Lake - www.ramada.com - (509) 766-1000 - 10 reviews

E. Shilo Inn-Moses Lake - www.shiloinns.com - (509) 765-9317 - 58 reviews

F. Super 8 Moses Lake - www.super8.com - (509) 765-8886 - 26 reviews

G. Moses Lake Travelodge - www.travelodge.com - (509) 765-8631 - 7 reviews

H. Heritage Suites Inc - www.heritage-suites.com - (509) 765-7707 - 7 reviews

I. Ameristay Inn & Suites - www.ameristayinn.com - (509) 764-7500 - 14 reviews

J. Inn At Moses Lake - www.innatmoseslake.com - (509) 766-7000 - 16 reviews


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

its almost time ooh shit


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

Sounds entertaining.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

were staying at best western lakefront, were is everyone gonna be ,bars, TITTY BARS, for the single guys of course  ,etc etc,,,


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jun 2 2009, 07:34 PM~14077438
> *WHATS UP VATOS :wave: check out my shirt for da show holms's
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jun 3 2009, 10:17 PM~14090002
> *were staying at best western lakefront, were is everyone gonna be ,bars, TITTY BARS, for the single guys of course  ,etc etc,,,
> *



we stayin at motel 6 i believe....we be there saturday thru monday


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 4 2009, 07:53 AM~14092197
> *we stayin at motel 6 i believe....we be there saturday thru monday
> *


we are at the heritage suites and we have a couple extra rooms if anyone needs them


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 3 2009, 02:52 PM~14084395
> *A. Best Western Lake Front Hotel - book.bestwestern.com - (509) 765-9211 - 38 reviews
> 
> B. Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites - www.hiexpress.com - (509) 766-2000 - 7 reviews
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 4 2009, 03:06 AM~14091025
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



THATS A ZARAPE :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

any one seen the 10 day forcast..so far so good...it says 80 degrees in moses on sat!!


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jun 4 2009, 02:16 PM~14095699
> *any one seen the 10 day forcast..so far so good...it says 80 degrees in moses on sat!!
> *


 :biggrin: there will plenty of shade!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jun 4 2009, 02:16 PM~14095699
> *any one seen the 10 day forcast..so far so good...it says 80 degrees in moses on sat!!
> *



hope soo might rain in seattle next week and hope it stays here


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 4 2009, 06:49 PM~14098101
> *hope soo might rain in seattle next week and hope it stays here
> *


indoor show....that helps


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

all of yall are funny !! :biggrin: 

must be looking at the wrong weather channel!! does it say what the lucky numbers will be for next week ??? see ya at the show fellas :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 4 2009, 02:06 AM~14091025
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


MANDO GONNA BE JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

If anyone needs to haul their car I have a three car hauler for sale or rent!!! It is a 1997 Take III Car hauler Big Tony has it in Seattle and is ready for pick-up $7000 or best offer!!! Big Tony has the truck to go with it if anyone is interested!!! hit me up!!! MAKE ME AN OFFER I CAN'T REFUSE!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

9 DAYS


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 5 2009, 07:00 PM~14108207
> *9 DAYS
> *



tick tock, tick tock, tic ............. DAMN !! feels like its goin' backwards !!

:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

more like,,,,,,,its next weekend :biggrin: 















yayayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 4 2009, 07:05 AM~14092285
> *we are at the heritage suites and we have a couple extra rooms if anyone needs them
> *



how much are 2 rooms for sat. night?? i been sluffin


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn already next weekend


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jun 6 2009, 10:35 AM~14111597
> *Damn already next weekend
> *


I KNOW I GOT A WEEK TO GET THIS CAR READY!!!!!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Mine is in the shop getting a trans done, than I got some minor work to do


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 3 2009, 11:05 AM~14082834
> *god damn we kicked it hard that day :0
> *


x2


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

8 days  left


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 6 2009, 01:04 AM~14110108
> *how much are 2 rooms for sat. night?? i been sluffin
> *


the 2 extras we have are 110 each including tax. they are suites. let me know


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 6 2009, 10:41 AM~14111624
> *I KNOW I GOT A WEEK TO GET THIS CAR READY!!!!!
> *


u can do it


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 6 2009, 12:22 PM~14112184
> *u can do it
> *


U KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
GONNA BE CLOSE :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 6 2009, 12:25 PM~14112196
> *U KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
> GONNA BE CLOSE :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE AN IDEA THAT WOULD PROBABLY HELP


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

best of luck 2 everyone- the new job got me wrapped up..gunna have to sit this one out. I was really lookin forward to that whole weekend....


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 6 2009, 12:41 PM~14112259
> *I HAVE AN IDEA THAT WOULD PROBABLY HELP
> *


IS IT GET OFF THE INTERNET AND GO WORK ON MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 6 2009, 02:08 PM~14112595
> *IS IT GET OFF THE INTERNET AND GO WORK ON MY CAR :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

GRUMPY I'LL TAKE ONE OF THE ROOMS FOR SAT. NIGHT FOR SURE AND PROBABLY THE 2nd ROOM TOO, ill let you know as soon as i get ahold of the other guys that arent camping.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 6 2009, 12:43 PM~14112478
> *best of luck 2 everyone- the new job got me wrapped up..gunna have to sit this one out.  I was really lookin forward to that whole weekend....
> *



I WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEW CHRONICLES :angry: :angry: :angry: 

ARE THEY DONE ???


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jun 6 2009, 03:01 PM~14112886
> *:yessad:
> *


x2


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Getting close!!! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

View My Video

"they came all the way from Portland to put on a show for us" !!!

"BECAUSE DAT'S WHAT WE DEW" !!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 7 2009, 08:00 AM~14117284
> *View My Video
> 
> "they came all the way from Portland to put on a show for us" !!!
> ...


HEY HEY,D-MIKE,,TELL THE PERSON WHO WAS AT THE CAM,,TO FOCUS MORE ON THE CARS AND NOT THE PAVIMENT,,WAS SHE/HE LOOKING FOR LOWRIDER ANTS??LOL J/K HOMIE,,HOPE TO SEE YA IN HILLSBORO ON THE 28TH!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

View My Video

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

so sorry to hear about your pops Mike-


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 6 2009, 02:08 PM~14112595
> *IS IT GET OFF THE INTERNET AND GO WORK ON MY CAR :biggrin:
> *


you got it>


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

glad i have a big pit crew


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 7 2009, 10:53 AM~14118468
> *so sorry to hear about your pops Mike-
> *



Thanks Rider


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Anybody know what time the hop starts- we leave that morning since one of us works grave yard and we need to know how fast to drive to make it.


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

No sleep and one day to drive 575 miles round trip! No worries Plank we will make it to the hop lol. Sucks we all work days on Monday.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Jun 7 2009, 08:35 PM~14121879
> *No sleep and one day to drive 575 miles round trip!  No worries Plank we will make it to the hop lol.  Sucks we all work days on Monday.
> *


that why im takin monday off :biggrin:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

I tried no coverage at work. Same with Saturday night. Get off work at 7am on sunday morning pile into the wifes Civic and head to Moses Lake from Longview. Got to be back at work at 6am on Monday morning. Missed the Lowcos show last year not going to miss it this year. Thats what energy drinks are for. We can sleep when we are dead.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 6 2009, 02:08 PM~14112595
> *IS IT GET OFF THE INTERNET AND GO WORK ON MY CAR :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 7 2009, 09:13 PM~14122308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its lookin good bro-ham


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Jun 7 2009, 09:11 PM~14122289
> *I tried no coverage at work.  Same with Saturday night.  Get off work at 7am on sunday morning pile into the wifes Civic and head to Moses Lake from Longview.  Got to be back at work at 6am on Monday morning.  Missed the Lowcos show last year not going to miss it this year.  Thats what energy drinks are for.  We can sleep when we are dead.
> *


you will be fine. the hop isnt until 3:30

ALL CARS MUST BE IN BY NOON. THAT IS THE REGISTRATION CUTOFF


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 7 2009, 09:50 PM~14122606
> *its lookin good bro-ham
> *


thanks grump gonna make it, i wanted to bust it out at moses


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 7 2009, 09:55 PM~14122654
> *thanks grump gonna make it, i wanted to bust it out at moses
> *


that was a good goal


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 7 2009, 10:44 PM~14123075
> *:cheesy:
> *


Fernando wet his panties when he seen that chrome!!! NICE WORK DICKCHEESE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jun 7 2009, 10:50 PM~14123117
> *Fernando wet his panties when he seen that chrome!!! NICE WORK DICKCHEESE
> *



IS FERNANDO GONNA BE ALL CHROMED OUT?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Jun 7 2009, 09:35 PM~14121879
> *No sleep and one day to drive 575 miles round trip!  No worries Plank we will make it to the hop lol.  Sucks we all work days on Monday.
> *


13 hours round trip for me :biggrin: be heading out saturday morning


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

hey grumpy cant wait for the show it should be a good one i know portland is comming deep if there is anything we can do to help let me or diamond know :thumbsup:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks for everyones :biggrin: suport already this is gonna be a bad ass show


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 8 2009, 11:57 AM~14127764
> *hey grumpy cant wait for the show it should be a good one i know portland is comming deep if there is anything we can do to help let me or diamond know :thumbsup:
> *



foe sho'  

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 8 2009, 12:57 PM~14127764
> *hey grumpy cant wait for the show it should be a good one i know portland is comming deep if there is anything we can do to help let me or diamond know :thumbsup:
> *


I APPRECIATE THAT. I WILL LET YOU KNOW. SAFE TRAVELS.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Jun 7 2009, 09:11 PM~14122289
> *I tried no coverage at work.  Same with Saturday night.  Get off work at 7am on sunday morning pile into the wifes Civic and head to Moses Lake from Longview.  Got to be back at work at 6am on Monday morning.  Missed the Lowcos show last year not going to miss it this year.  Thats what energy drinks are for.  We can sleep when we are dead.
> *


lol sounds like me,hell i was up saturday at 530 am the day before,didnt sleep till the road knocked me out in juniors tahoe on the way back,but not much there either,made it home finally at bout 230 monday mornin,was up n movin by 930...


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 8 2009, 11:57 AM~14127764
> *hey grumpy cant wait for the show it should be a good one i know portland is comming deep if there is anything we can do to help let me or diamond know :thumbsup:
> *


YOU CAN COME OVER AND HELP ME PUT MY CAR TOGETHER :biggrin: DONT NEED ANY HELP IN THE TRUNK, IT SEEMS TO WORK OK :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 8 2009, 03:53 PM~14129633
> *YOU CAN COME OVER AND HELP ME PUT MY CAR TOGETHER :biggrin: DONT NEED ANY HELP IN THE TRUNK, IT SEEMS TO WORK OK :biggrin:
> *


WHOA


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 8 2009, 03:53 PM~14129633
> *YOU CAN COME OVER AND HELP ME PUT MY CAR TOGETHER :biggrin: DONT NEED ANY HELP IN THE TRUNK, IT SEEMS TO WORK OK :biggrin:
> *


just put a new hood on,clean it,and charge it,then it should make it here n back just fine,but you might need a trailer for the return trip,if it dont break ill just take it to my place,then it will need loaded on a trailer,there you can hop it till it breaks.... or i will.... :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

will be posting pics in a lil bit of the ANDYS' ADEX AWARD


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*BEST HYDRAULICS AWARD DONATED BY ANDY. THANK YOU VERY MUCH ANDY. *


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

that shit is so sick!!!!!!!!


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 8 2009, 10:42 PM~14134009
> *BEST HYDRAULICS AWARD DONATED BY ANDY.  THANK YOU VERY MUCH ANDY.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

THATS THE SHIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

the best hydraulics award is deffinitly steping it up a notch


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos+Jun 7 2009, 09:50 PM~14123117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, DONT CALL IT A COME BACK! :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

We try our best to be innovative. Thanks for noticing homie.


> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 8 2009, 10:08 PM~14134425
> *the best hydraulics award is deffinitly steping it up a notch
> *


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

SOOO,,ARE WE SUPPOSE TO BRING AMBRELLAS???











CUZ I HEARD YOU GUYS WERE GONNA MAKE IT RAIN !!!!!!!!!!







:biggrin: ALL THAT MONEY BEING GIVEN OUT !!!!!!!!


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 8 2009, 09:42 PM~14134009
> *BEST HYDRAULICS AWARD DONATED BY ANDY.  THANK YOU VERY MUCH ANDY.
> 
> 
> ...


yea when wax and i pick that up it was hard not to just keep it! wish i had one :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:wave: ITS ALMOST HERE


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

hopen the weather holds up!! seen the weather report today! :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

it better,my brother tryin to chicken out on this show,im pushing him to go though... just gotta see what we can do..


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 9 2009, 11:44 AM~14139913
> *it better,my brother tryin to chicken out on this show,im pushing him to go though... just gotta see what we can do..
> *


GO GREYHOUND LIKE BEFORE :cheesy:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jun 9 2009, 12:19 PM~14139641
> *hopen the weather holds up!! seen the weather report today! :angry:
> *



20% chance of rain in the morning....but partly cloudy....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WE HAVE A CLUB MEMBER THAT LIVES THERE. HE GUARANTEES NO RAIN. MOSTLY INDOORS ANYHOW SO A SLIGHT DRIZZLE FOR 3 MINUTES WONT KILL ANYTHING.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 9 2009, 05:34 PM~14142795
> *WE HAVE A CLUB MEMBER THAT LIVES THERE.  HE GUARANTEES NO RAIN.  MOSTLY INDOORS ANYHOW SO A SLIGHT DRIZZLE FOR 3 MINUTES WONT KILL ANYTHING.
> *


thats fo sho, a lil rain never hurt nothing


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

I BETTER SEE SOME OF THESE THERE @ MOSES GRUMP.........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQGLNPJ9VCE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jun 9 2009, 06:33 PM~14143514
> *I BETTER SEE SOME OF THESE THERE @ MOSES GRUMP.........
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQGLNPJ9VCE
> *


im in the bay right now on business and i see those all the time.


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 9 2009, 06:36 PM~14143547
> *im in the bay right now on business and i see those all the time.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U BETTER BRING YO SELF 1 OF THEM.F NOT,I BULID U 1.......










HERES THE LAST 1 I BUILT FOR 1 OF MY RECENT CUSTOMERS.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jun 9 2009, 06:39 PM~14143587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  U BETTER BRING YO SELF 1 OF THEM.F NOT,I BULID U 1
> *


U CAN GET THEM AT GENX. HAHA UR A FOOL. SHOULDNT YOU BE WORKING ON YOUR CAR.


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 9 2009, 06:41 PM~14143607
> *U CAN GET THEM AT GENX.  HAHA UR A FOOL.  SHOULDNT YOU BE WORKING ON YOUR CAR.
> *


I STOPPED WORKIN ON MY CAR EVER SINCE SCRAPER BIKES STEPPED INTO MY WORLD :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jun 9 2009, 06:42 PM~14143627
> *I STOPPED WORKIN ON MY CAR EVER SINCE SCRAPER BIKES STEPPED INTO MY WORLD :biggrin:
> *


DO US ALL A FAVOR......TAKE YOUR LEFT HAND AND SWING IT BACK ABOUT 90 DEGREES AND UP AS HIGH AS IT WILL GO.....

NEXT.....BEND YOUR ELBOW LIGHTLY....

FINALLY, WITH A SWIFT FOWARD ACTION, SLAP YOUR RETARDED ASS.... :uh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*LOTS OF GREAT GRASS LOCATIONS AVAILABLE. JUST SHOW UP AT THE GATE BEFORE NOON. *


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jun 9 2009, 05:39 PM~14143587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  U BETTER BRING YO SELF 1 OF THEM.F NOT,I BULID U 1.......
> 
> 
> ...



"NOW DAT SHIT BE GANKSTA" !!!!!

doo's dae come in redd ??


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

u guys r retarded


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 9 2009, 06:53 PM~14143741
> *DO US ALL A FAVOR......TAKE YOUR LEFT HAND AND SWING IT BACK ABOUT 90 DEGREES AND UP AS HIGH AS IT WILL GO.....
> 
> NEXT.....BEND YOUR ELBOW LIGHTLY....
> ...


I agree , but that shit is FUNNY


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

HAS ANYONE HEARD IF SOUTH END RIDERS ARE COMING TO MOSES LAKE? I LIKE THAT WHITE 65 THEY GOT. THAT WOULD FIT INTO IMPALAS MAGAZINE NICELY.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

NOT SOLD OUT</span>, THERE IS PLENTY OF ROOM ON THE NICE GRASS, AND NO ONE WILL BE TURNED AWAY![/b]


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 10 2009, 07:15 AM~14148159
> *HAS ANYONE HEARD IF SOUTH END RIDERS ARE COMING TO MOSES LAKE?  I LIKE THAT WHITE 65 THEY GOT.  THAT WOULD FIT INTO IMPALAS MAGAZINE NICELY.
> *


REAL NICE 65


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

Weather looks good for sunday, and we have room for tons of cars outside on the grass. Dj Khalid will be there mixing up a cheeseburger, and a taco, "WE THE BEST, LISTEN"


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 10 2009, 06:15 AM~14148159
> *HAS ANYONE HEARD IF SOUTH END RIDERS ARE COMING TO MOSES LAKE?  I LIKE THAT WHITE 65 THEY GOT.  THAT WOULD FIT INTO IMPALAS MAGAZINE NICELY.
> *



I talked to them last week, pretty sure they will be there.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

Good idea. Why didn't I think of that.



> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2009, 11:33 AM~14150436
> *NOT SOLD OUT</span>, THERE IS PLENTY OF ROOM ON THE NICE GRASS, AND NO ONE WILL BE TURNED AWAY!*
> [/b]


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

can't wait 4 the weekend.. what for grub on Saturday grump.......


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 9 2009, 06:56 PM~14143776
> *NOT SOLD OUT, THERE IS PLENTY OF ROOM ON THE NICE GRASS, AND NO ONE WILL BE TURNED AWAY!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jun 9 2009, 06:39 PM~14143587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  U BETTER BRING YO SELF 1 OF THEM.F NOT,I BULID U 1.......
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2009, 11:33 AM~14150436
> *NOT SOLD OUT</span>, THERE IS PLENTY OF ROOM ON THE NICE GRASS, AND NO ONE WILL BE TURNED AWAY!*
> [/b]


WE HOPE TO FILL THE GRASS WITH 100 MORE CARS.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 10 2009, 06:16 PM~14154237
> *WE HOPE TO FILL THE GRASS WITH 100 MORE CARS.
> *


u can count 2-3 more cars and 3 bikes from us :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

holy smokes,,almost all hotels are booked !!!!!!!!
anyone gonna cancel a room or two?
thanks


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody going on fri or staying sun night in moses lake??


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

O.G. UNLIMITED WILL BE AT THE SHOW! IF YOU COME TO THE SHOW MAKE SURE AND CHECK US OUT AND SEE THE FEATURED CAR FOR SALE THIS MONTH. ALSO GREAT DEALS ON WIRE WHEELS AND ACCESSORIES.


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Jun 10 2009, 11:12 PM~14157039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NORTH WEST IS BACK :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 9 2009, 12:49 PM~14139947
> *GO GREYHOUND LIKE BEFORE :cheesy:
> *


fuck that,we gonna be bringin the mustang,its a 25th anniversary 5.0 vert,hell yeah im gettin my brother to come,or ima have to jack his honda and make it get there n back......


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 10 2009, 09:11 PM~14157035
> *Anybody going on fri or staying sun night in moses lake??
> *


we staying sunday big tony :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 10 2009, 11:11 PM~14157035
> *Anybody going on fri or staying sun night in moses lake??
> *


WILL BE THERE SAT NOONISH AND RETURNING MONDAY NOONISH


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

THE WEATHER SAYING THUNDERSTORMS AND SHOWERS IM BRING A RAIN COAT


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

THAT WHAT THE WEATHER MAN SAYS IT BETTER BE A LIE! :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 10 2009, 09:39 PM~14157307
> *we staying sunday big tony :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2009, 11:42 AM~14151051
> *Weather looks good for sunday, and we have room for tons of cars outside on the grass.  Dj Khalid will be there mixing up a cheeseburger, and a taco, "WE THE BEST, LISTEN"
> *


what is that all about?



> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 10 2009, 02:28 PM~14152601
> *Good idea. Why didn't I think of that.
> *


 :0


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 10 2009, 09:56 PM~14157455
> *WILL BE THERE SAT NOONISH AND RETURNING MONDAY NOONISH
> *



same with all us !!  

waddup "pinche chico" :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Jun 10 2009, 11:49 PM~14157782
> *THE WEATHER SAYING THUNDERSTORMS AND SHOWERS IM BRING A RAIN COAT
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: are u caravanin wit gary?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE PEOPLE FROM THE 503 IS MAKING THE TRIP!,I WONT DUE TO THE WEDDING,,!!SO HOPEFULY SOME OF YOU 509 ARES RIDER WILL MAKE IT TO THE FATHERS DAY PICNIC AND/OR THE PURO LOCOS HOP AND SHOW!!I THINK IS JUST FAIR


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Jun 11 2009, 12:49 AM~14157782
> *THE WEATHER SAYING THUNDERSTORMS AND SHOWERS IM BRING A RAIN COAT
> *


LIKE I SAID BEFORE,,,THE ONLY THING THATS GONNE BE RAINING AT MOSES IS MONEY


HEY THATS WHAT GRUMPY SAID,,,,,,



AND TROPHIES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

QUE PASA DIAMOND :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

it says 20% chance..and in moses lake thats more like 12%..it's pretty dry over there!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

its not like we havent spent the last 10 months in rain anyways fuck it! Jess told me he was gonna get naked and do the woodstock flower child grass slide if it rains so either way it will be a helluva show :wow:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>WE HAVE ARRANGED FOR NO RAIN. WHY ARE ALL O0F YOU GUYS WORRIED ABOUT THE WEATHER. JUST RIDE. </span>


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 11 2009, 02:18 PM~14162671
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>WE HAVE ARRANGED FOR NO RAIN.  WHY ARE ALL O0F YOU GUYS WORRIED ABOUT THE WEATHER.  JUST RIDE.  </span>
> *


x2


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 11 2009, 02:17 PM~14162657
> *its not like we havent spent the last 10 months in rain anyways fuck it! Jess told me he was gonna get naked and do the woodstock flower child grass slide if it rains so either way it will be a helluva show :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :loco: :h5:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

time to start cleanin :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 11 2009, 09:55 PM~14167314
> *time to start cleanin  :biggrin:
> *


X2 AND REASSEMBLY


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

hope you guys are ready to party :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 11 2009, 09:41 PM~14167911
> *hope you guys are ready to party :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

well we got our rooms,,,,,, :biggrin: 

see ya guys at the park as well !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 11 2009, 10:24 PM~14167726
> *X2 AND REASSEMBLY
> *


x100 about the reassembly, me too, probably not to the extreme your in


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 11 2009, 09:41 PM~14167911
> *hope you guys are ready to party :biggrin:
> *


Your suppliing the hookers???


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 11 2009, 10:56 PM~14168537
> *Your suppliing the hookers???
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 11 2009, 10:24 PM~14167726
> *X2 AND REASSEMBLY
> *



and waitin on trim pieces from the ups.... hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

hno: Moses Lake is gonna be off the hook!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jun 11 2009, 11:13 PM~14168212
> *x100 about the reassembly, me too, probably not to the extreme your in
> *


my biggest problem is my painter is the worlds biggest bullshitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
im probably gonna still be working on it sat night :uh:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 12 2009, 11:00 AM~14172010
> *my biggest problem is my painter is the worlds biggest bullshitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> im probably gonna still be working on it sat night :uh:
> *


 :nono: it gets done tonite..  :biggrin: :0


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

is it roll call time yet??????


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 12 2009, 12:00 PM~14172010
> *my biggest problem is my painter is the worlds biggest bullshitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> im probably gonna still be working on it sat night :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: lol :0


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 12 2009, 01:00 PM~14172010
> *my biggest problem is my painter is the worlds biggest bullshitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> im probably gonna still be working on it sat night :uh:
> *


DAMN THAT SUX,,SHOULD I BRING MY PAINT EQUIPMENT ??


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 12 2009, 10:28 AM~14171638
> *hno: Moses Lake is gonna be off the hook!!!  :biggrin:
> *


it always is :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Im out see everyone there


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

cant wait....


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 12 2009, 06:12 PM~14175199
> *cant wait....
> *


leave your switchblade at home please


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Jun 12 2009, 05:35 PM~14175338
> *leave your switchblade at home please
> *


ITS REALLY JUST A COMB HAHAHAHA


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Royal Image is leaving Tacoma at 11:00am. See you all there!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 12 2009, 05:38 PM~14175353
> *ITS REALLY JUST A COMB HAHAHAHA
> *



hey, i had a few of those "switch blade combs" !!!

back in middle school, i was the shit :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

"NO PUN INTENDED" 


and we'll see errryone in the morning !!

"MAJOR CARAVAN, MULTIPLE CLUBS, COMMING FROM P-TOWN"

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 12 2009, 06:16 PM~14175611
> *hey, i had a few of those "switch blade combs" !!!
> 
> back in middle school, i was the shit  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


10 oclock flying j. see you guys beers on me :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 12 2009, 06:04 PM~14175531
> *Royal Image is leaving Tacoma at 11:00am.  See you all there!
> *


cant wait to see your car haze


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 12 2009, 08:16 PM~14175611
> *hey, i had a few of those "switch blade combs" !!!
> 
> back in middle school, i was the shit  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


DONT FORGET EUGENE :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

A handful of Family Ties is already over there the rest ship out tommorrow at 11 ... see you all there :biggrin: by the way where is the cruising gonna be at tommorrow??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn,transportation plans got changed last minute,so now im crunching to figure out how me n my brother makin it.....


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 12 2009, 10:23 PM~14176994
> *damn,transportation plans got changed last minute,so now im crunching to figure out how me n my brother makin it.....
> *


 i knew it....
:roflmao: :roflmao: As far as cruizing..last year it rained bad in the evening so it put a damper on things...it's a smaller town and their is a little down town area with streets that go both wayz...but every one was kind of gathered across the lakefront..dont no the name of the street..evreyone was posted at the fast food joints and a strip mall parking lot along that street.. :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 12 2009, 11:16 PM~14176948
> *A handful of Family Ties is already over there the rest ship out tommorrow at 11 ... see you all there  :biggrin:  by the way where is the cruising gonna be at tommorrow??
> *


GO TO THE BBQ AND YOU WILL PROLLY GET INFO THERE !


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

wheres te BBQ..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Took 2:40 mins to get here  for those comeing from the west side be carefull once u cross over the top of snoqualmie pass just past stump lake the right side lane is fucked off due to contruction and about 22 miles outside of moses lake there is a super overwelming smell of cow shit be prepared HA HA HA drive safe see you all soon


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 12 2009, 10:48 PM~14177157
> *Took 2:40 mins to get here  for those comeing from the west side be carefull once u cross over the top of snoqualmie pass just past stump lake the right side lane is fucked off due to contruction  and about  22 miles outside of moses lake there is a super overwelming smell of cow shit be prepared HA HA HA drive safe see you all soon
> *


thank for the info....we leaving around 10 am


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

LEGACY is meeting in North Bend at 11:30-12:00.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 12 2009, 09:48 PM~14177157
> *Took 2:40 mins to get here  for those comeing from the west side be carefull once u cross over the top of snoqualmie pass just past stump lake the right side lane is fucked off due to contruction  and about  22 miles outside of moses lake there is a super overwelming smell of cow shit be prepared HA HA HA drive safe see you all soon
> *


thats funny from 503 its 5 hours :uh: we get punkd again :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jun 12 2009, 10:32 PM~14177053
> *i knew it....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:                As far as cruizing..last year it rained bad in the evening so it put a damper on things...it's a smaller town and their is a little down town area with streets that go both wayz...but every one was kind of gathered across the lakefront..dont no the name of the street..evreyone was posted at the fast food joints and a strip mall parking lot along that street.. :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *


u aint funny,fuck you... 

aint my fault my sister in law cant drive a manual transmission.. 

fuckin shit.....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

BEEN THERE FOR 2 DAYS. GETTIN SET UP. MY DAUGHTER IS THE YOUNGEST EVER CLUB MEMBER AT 16 JUST GOT HER LICENSE. SHE IS DOWN ANDHER TRUCK IS SICK. IF YOU SEE HER, PLEASE SAY WHATS UP AND CONGRATS TO HER. WE ARE LEAVING AT 6 AM. SEE YOU RIDERS THERE. BY THE WAY, BIG UCE..."KITA" AND HIS SON SUNAKO CMAE THROUGH AND BLESSED THE BBQ TODAY AND WE HAD A GREAT TIME. I WILL POST PICS.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 12 2009, 10:22 PM~14177405
> *thats funny from 503 its 5 hours :uh: we get punkd again :angry:
> *


Naw i just drive super fast 75-85 the hole way


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry to disappoint but my car isn't ready yet. It will be there in spirit. See you all tomorrow. I just got off work! Hope I can get dome sleep.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 12 2009, 10:42 PM~14177515
> *BEEN THERE FOR 2 DAYS.  GETTIN SET UP.  MY DAUGHTER IS THE YOUNGEST EVER CLUB MEMBER AT 16 JUST GOT HER LICENSE.  SHE IS DOWN ANDHER TRUCK IS SICK.  IF YOU SEE HER, PLEASE SAY WHATS UP AND CONGRATS TO HER.  WE ARE LEAVING AT 6 AM.  SEE YOU RIDERS THERE.  BY THE WAY, BIG UCE..."KITA" AND HIS SON SUNAKO CMAE THROUGH AND BLESSED THE BBQ TODAY AND WE HAD A GREAT TIME.  I WILL POST PICS.
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


is she commin' to see mee Grumpy ???

j/p :biggrin: ..........D-


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ALL LOWCOS ROLL OUT. SEE YOU ALL IN MOSES.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 13 2009, 03:12 AM~14178246
> *ALL LOWCOS ROLL OUT.  SEE YOU ALL IN MOSES.
> *


see u a little later,.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

damn KITA you lookin good homie.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

we are out the door....see everyone there


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

well i couldnt find the bbq but were here ,,it is a beautiful day,,,,
we got lakeview from our momo,,


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

heading out in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

cabrones i need some 14" cylinders,,hey chico or luis or Jr,,look some for me,,at the show call nune for price check!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 14 2009, 10:12 AM~14185449
> *cabrones i need some 14" cylinders,,hey chico or luis or Jr,,look some for me,,at the show call nune for price check!
> *


i just sold my new ones not too long ago :uh:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

just a taste


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

More hoppers pics pls!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 14 2009, 08:16 PM~14189182
> *More hoppers pics pls!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BIG M HOLDING IT DOWN IN PORTLAND


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 14 2009, 08:32 PM~14189318
> *BIG M HOLDING IT DOWN IN PORTLAND
> *


yeah they did hella good,,,,big props to them for doing there thing


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

gary won single pump52 and gary won double pump64 inch


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

DAMN,,HOPE TO SEE THESE HOPPERS AT THE NEXT SHOWS IN PORTLAND AND HILLSBORO!!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

these cars are in the rules


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

bad ass show!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*ANYMORE HOP PICS*


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

great show lowco's :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK LOWCOS ONCE AGAIN FOR BRINGING KITA OUT FOR THIS ONE, REALLY MADE IT A GOOD SHOW, 1 LOVE UCE

GREAT SHOW, GREAT JOB TO EACH OF THE LOWCOS FOR REALLY BUSTING THIER ASSES FOR US


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 14 2009, 11:41 PM~14191676
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK LOWCOS ONCE AGAIN FOR BRINGING KITA OUT FOR THIS ONE, REALLY MADE IT A GOOD SHOW,  1 LOVE UCE
> 
> GREAT SHOW, GREAT JOB TO EACH OF THE LOWCOS FOR REALLY BUSTING THIER ASSES FOR US
> *


Lowcos put on a great show as always, It was great to finally meet Kita in person too


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

had a great time today. Just got home. Took a bunch of pics and some video of the hoppers. Will post up when I get up. 

Stevo-sorry I didn't catch you today. You guys came out strong!!!!


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

Very good show :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 14 2009, 10:49 PM~14191754
> *Lowcos put on a great show as always, It was great to finally meet Kita in person too
> *


What does CC hmmmmmmm mean on your signature???


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Fuck it ill post them now! Stand by....

Oh snap, theres like a hundred. Might just post a few for now.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 15 2009, 02:13 AM~14192496
> *What does CC hmmmmmmm mean on your signature???
> *


Nothing just like to keep people thinking


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 15 2009, 01:29 AM~14192536
> *Fuck it ill post them now!  Stand by....
> 
> Oh snap, theres like a hundred.  Might just post a few for now.
> *


Post pic's of your Caddy???


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

more coming


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 15 2009, 12:47 AM~14192570
> *Post pic's of your Caddy???
> *


Still havent taken delivery of said caddy


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

OK, thats all I got. Some came out better than others. Time to crash now!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 15 2009, 03:30 AM~14192621
> *OK, thats all I got.  Some came out better than others.  Time to crash now!
> *


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 14 2009, 07:58 PM~14190524
> *these cars are in the rules
> *


ARE IN RULES?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

are those all the hoppers?any one have more pics??


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jun 15 2009, 07:51 AM~14193904
> *ARE IN RULES?
> *


YES FOR 15 YEARS THERE HAS BEEN RULES! IF YOU BUILD A CAR TO PLAY IN THE RULES AND WIN THATS RESPECT TO ME.GO THRU TECK AND HAVE ANOTHER CREW LOOK AT YOUR CAR. MY 2 CENTS. THERES ONLY 1 SHOW ALL YEAR THAT,RULES DONT MATTER. SO WHATS A PERSON TO DEW?? SO MAYBE ITS TIME FOR ME TO SAY FUCK THE RULES?? IF THATS WHERE ALL THE REPECT IS!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 15 2009, 09:06 AM~14194030
> *YES FOR 15 YEARS THERE HAS BEEN RULES! IF YOU BUILD A CAR TO PLAY IN THE RULES AND WIN THATS RESPECT TO ME.GO THRU TECK AND HAVE ANOTHER CREW LOOK AT YOUR CAR. MY 2 CENTS. THERES ONLY 1 SHOW ALL YEAR THAT,RULES DONT MATTER. SO WHATS A PERSON TO DEW?? SO MAYBE ITS TIME FOR ME TO SAY FUCK THE RULES?? IF THATS WHERE ALL THE REPECT IS!
> *


I bet hops without rules are better enterteinment!!and more cars will join the crazy hop action,i learned that building hoppers againts any rules make them more interesting, :biggrin: but if theres rules i respect them as well :cheesy:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 15 2009, 08:34 AM~14194296
> *I bet hops without rules are better enterteinment!!and more cars will join the crazy hop action,i learned that building hoppers againts any rules  make them more interesting, :biggrin: but if theres rules i respect  them as well :cheesy:
> *


SO I SAY FUCK THE RULES :cheesy: NOW I WISH I HAD A CAR :biggrin: EVERY SPORT HAS RULES!!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

yup yup fuck the rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

street hopping is the best hopping :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Had a great time this weekend i wanted to thank all of you who came to support the lowcos and thank the lowcos for putting on the show


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 15 2009, 11:04 AM~14195146
> *Had a great time this weekend i wanted to thank all of you who came to support the lowcos and thank the lowcos for putting on the show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 15 2009, 11:04 AM~14195146
> *Had a great time this weekend i wanted to thank all of you who came to support the lowcos and thank the lowcos for putting on the show
> *


X2 TONE

LETS GET THAT CAR RAFFLE FINISHED!!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 15 2009, 12:57 AM~14192462
> *had a great time today.  Just got home.  Took a bunch of pics and some video of the hoppers.  Will post up when I get up.
> 
> Stevo-sorry I didn't catch you today.  You guys came out strong!!!!
> *


ITS ALL GOOD BRO, NEXT TIME, THANK U U GUYS LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE AS WELL


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

putting some vids on photobucket now, could take awhile.


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 13 2009, 07:12 AM~14178246
> *ALL LOWCOS ROLL OUT.  SEE YOU ALL IN MOSES.
> *


THAT WAS A GOOD SHOW LOWCOS WANTED 2 SAY THANK YOU FOR INVITEING US  ME AND POPS HAD A GOOD TIME UP THUR HOPE 2 SEE YOU GUYS AGAIN UP THERE NEXT YEAR


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

THANKS AGAIN SINCERELY FOR ALL OF THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE NEW RIDERS, OLD SCHOOL RIDERS AND FRIENDS AND FAMILYS AS WELL AS THE MANY CLUBS AND VENDORS WHO SHOWED UP AS WELL! ALTHOUGH I PERSONALLY DID NOT GET THE PLEASURE OF ENJOYING THE BOOTHS OR VIEWING OF CARS(OTHER THAN 2 JUDGE) I HAD FUN PUTTING IN THE ENDLESS WORK TO TRY TO INSURE A GREAT SHOW FOR EVERYONE!I HAVE TO THANK MY MEMBERS FROM BOTH OF OUR CHAPTERS AS EVERYONE PUT IN OVERTIME THIS YEAR(WE HAVE ALOT LESS MEMBERS IN OUR FAMILY) EACH PERSON DID 3 PEOPLE WORTH THE JOBS, AND I AM VERY PROUD TO SAY GREAT JOB I FEEL IT WAS A HUGE SUCCESS AND WAY WORTH IT!OF COURSE AS ALL SHOWS NOT EACH AND EVERY SINGLE THING CAME OUT PERFECT TO EVERY SINGLE PERSONS LIKING, BUT REMEMBER, WE ARE ONLY 23 MEMBERS STRONG AND I WOULD SAY VERY VERY STRONG 23!AGAIN, IM SORRY I DID NOT GET TO VISIT WITH EVERYONE BUT IN THE END IT WAS ALL WORTH IT!

GREAT JOB IN SUPPORTING "OUR" FAVORITE SPORT AND LIFESTYLE! THANKS AGAIN.

14 YEAR OG MEMBER "DONNIE" :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 15 2009, 03:13 AM~14192601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS A NICE DAY CHILLING WIT EVERYBODY SEEING MY HOMIES AGAIN TOO BAD I GOT LOCKED UP N WASNT ON PAINT N CHROME WUD OF BEEN WEARING A SHIRT LIKE MY BOYS.GOOD WORK P-TOWN MAJESTICS LOCKING GOOD


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 15 2009, 09:37 AM~14194316
> *SO I SAY FUCK THE RULES :cheesy:  NOW I WISH I HAD A CAR  :biggrin: EVERY SPORT HAS RULES!!
> *


SO ARE YOU SAYING THAT HOW IAN HANDLED THE HOP WAS THE WRONG WAY?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 15 2009, 01:52 PM~14196774
> *SO ARE YOU SAYING THAT HOW IAN HANDLED THE HOP WAS THE WRONG WAY?
> *


HE WENT THROUGH AND MEASURED THE TRAILING ARMS AND INSPECTED ALL THE CARS.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Great videos Haze!! 

Thank you Lowcos for a great day!! It was nice to see everyone there and having a great time! :thumbsup:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

MUCH LOVE 2 LOWCOS 4 HOLDING THIS SHIT TOGETHER FOR THE NORTH WEST !!
CANT WAIT 4 DA NEXT SHOW ITS ALL LOVE FROM THE GOODTIMES 509


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 15 2009, 12:52 PM~14196774
> *SO ARE YOU SAYING THAT HOW IAN HANDLED THE HOP WAS THE WRONG WAY?
> *


WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT ?????????????????????????????/GO BACK AND READ THIS AGAIN.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 15 2009, 12:55 PM~14196807
> *HE WENT THROUGH AND MEASURED THE TRAILING ARMS AND INSPECTED ALL THE CARS.
> *


IM TALKING ABOUT PEOPLE OUT HERE!!!! HAS NOTHING 2 DO WITH YOUR SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

ITS A TON OF WORK TO PUT ON A BIG SHOW LIKE THIS. WE DO OUR BEST TO TRY AND MAKE A GREAT TIME FOR EVERYONE, AND MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY. THE SHOW WOULDN'T BE WHAT IT WAS WITHOUT EVERYONE SHOWING UP. SO THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO CAME FROM HOPPERS, SHOWR'S, VENDORS, HATTERS, AND SPECTATORS. AND EVERYONE WHO HELPS US WHO ISN'T IN OUR CLUB. IT TAKES ALL OF US TO MAKE IT HAPPEN! IF YOU HAVE ANY COMPLAINTS DON'T WASTE YOUR BREATH JUST TRY PUTTING ON YOUR OWN SHOW.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

good show lowcos


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 15 2009, 03:25 PM~14197726
> *WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT ?????????????????????????????/GO BACK AND READ THIS AGAIN.
> *


OK MY BAD. THE WAY YOU WROTE IT, IT LOOKS LIKE YOU WERE UNHAPPY. I JUST AM DEAD BEAT TIRED, AND I MUST HAVE NOT INTERPRETED IT RIGHT.


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

Great show Locos! Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 13 2009, 05:44 AM~14178175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U put Big Uce to work too huh! Naw he probably grab them tongs from you though real talk!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

On behalf of Family Ties C.C. we would like to thank the Lowcos for all there hard work on this show. It kicked ass and was an awsome weekend! Hope you guys do it again next year you know we'll be there.


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

GREAT SHOW YOU GUYS!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 15 2009, 02:48 PM~14197349
> *
> *


sorry to everyone that had to watch my boo all fucked up, it worked at home and sucked at the show, but im hopein to make it up at showtime :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 13 2009, 05:44 AM~14178175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG UCE PUTTING IN WORK

BEST PART OF MY WEEKEND


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

I also would like to take the time to say thanks to all the clubs, individual riders, friends, and family who came out to support, and help. With out all of u we would not have been able to put on the show we did. so again thanks. i would like to also give a special thank to our new family member big uce, and the rest of the uce family. it was truly an honer meeting u. The day from what little i got to see looked great every one i ran into seemed to be enjoying theme selves, with no drama. Because i was not able to stop and enjoyed it all, I'm glad to be able to read all the positive feed back and know that people really had a good time. To know our hard work is noticed is the best feeling. Thanks to all.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 15 2009, 04:56 PM~14199479
> *sorry to everyone that had to watch my boo all fucked up, it worked at home and sucked at the show, but im hopein to make it up at showtime :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ABOUT UCE OAKS PARK??


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 15 2009, 09:37 AM~14194316
> *SO I SAY FUCK THE RULES :cheesy:  NOW I WISH I HAD A CAR  :biggrin: EVERY SPORT HAS RULES!!
> *


Isnot a FUN game if you dont brake or bend the rules!! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

on the half of the Portland Majestics, i'd like to thank the Lowcos CC,
for putting on a hell of a show !!!

"MUCH RESPECT" to every one of you, and i meen "every" one of you !!!

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 15 2009, 06:19 PM~14199652
> *WHAT ABOUT UCE OAKS PARK??
> *


or the PURO LOCOS HOP AND SHOW!!SO FAR THERES ABOUT 15 CARS LINED UP READY TO HOPE,,THE MORE THE BERER AND THE MORE CASH TO EARN!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 15 2009, 06:29 PM~14199761
> *or the PURO LOCOS HOP AND SHOW!!SO FAR THERES ABOUT 15 CARS LINED UP READY TO HOPE,,THE MORE THE BERER AND THE MORE CASH TO EARN!! :biggrin:
> *


QUE GUEY SOY!!I MEANT HOP!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 15 2009, 06:26 PM~14199733
> *on the half of the Portland Majestics, i'd like to thank the Lowcos CC,
> for putting on a hell of a show !!!
> 
> ...




THANK YOU! SINCERELY


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 15 2009, 06:56 PM~14199479
> *sorry to everyone that had to watch my boo all fucked up, it worked at home and sucked at the show, but im hopein to make it up at showtime :biggrin:
> *


at least u got it out there my shit never made it to the pit yet 
big ups to LOWCOS AGAIN :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

big props to Mufasajr for pullin out that "radical", even though it wasn't
painted yet !


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 15 2009, 05:23 PM~14199700
> *Isnot a FUN game if you dont brake or bend the rules!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"yo' Haze",

"where's the "vid's" of the Blazer ???

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

with "me" on the switch !!


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

GREAT SHOWN LOWCOS, keep up the great work


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

GREAT SHOW..ON BEHALF OF UCE TRI-CITIES -THANKS LOWCOS


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

U GUYS JUS DID THE DAMN THANG AGAIN!!!!!MY UPMOST RESPECT & MY HATS OFF TO EVERY LOWCOS MEMBER WHO MADE THIS SHOW POSSIBLE.GOOD WEATHER,FOOD,MUSIC(EXCEPT SE-SE-SERIO)VENDORS,& HOP.U GUYS SET A GOOD EXAMPLE TO EVERY CLUB WORLDWIDE ON HOW TO COME TOGETHER & ORGANIZE EVENTS LIKE THESE(ESPECIALLY SINCE THERES NO LRM SHOW IN THE NW)& KEEP THE LOW-LOW SCENE ALIVE IN A BAND-WAGON JUMPIN AREA THAT WE LIVE IN :biggrin: . :thumbsup:   :h5:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 15 2009, 06:06 PM~14200145
> *"yo' Haze",
> 
> "where's the "vid's" of the Blazer ???
> ...


I'm working on it! It's a big file and the video servers only let you upload so much. May have to edit it down a bit


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Jun 15 2009, 03:38 PM~14197869
> *ITS A TON OF WORK TO PUT ON A BIG SHOW LIKE THIS. WE DO OUR BEST TO TRY AND MAKE A GREAT TIME FOR EVERYONE, AND MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY. THE SHOW WOULDN'T BE WHAT IT WAS WITHOUT EVERYONE SHOWING UP.  SO THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO CAME FROM HOPPERS, SHOWR'S, VENDORS, HATTERS, AND SPECTATORS. AND EVERYONE WHO HELPS US WHO ISN'T IN OUR CLUB. IT TAKES ALL OF US TO MAKE IT HAPPEN! IF YOU HAVE ANY COMPLAINTS DON'T WASTE YOUR BREATH JUST TRY PUTTING ON YOUR OWN SHOW.
> *


thanks bosss man good looking out with the show we will always buck lowcos up........


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jun 15 2009, 07:28 PM~14200395
> *U GUYS JUS DID THE DAMN THANG AGAIN!!!!!MY UPMOST RESPECT & MY HATS OFF TO EVERY LOWCOS MEMBER WHO MADE THIS SHOW POSSIBLE.GOOD WEATHER,FOOD,MUSIC(EXCEPT SE-SE-SERIO)VENDORS,& HOP.U GUYS SET A GOOD EXAMPLE TO EVERY CLUB WORLDWIDE ON HOW TO COME TOGETHER & ORGANIZE EVENTS LIKE THESE(ESPECIALLY SINCE THERES NO LRM SHOW IN THE NW)& KEEP THE LOW-LOW SCENE ALIVE IN A BAND-WAGON JUMPIN AREA THAT WE LIVE IN :biggrin: . :thumbsup:      :h5:
> *


THANKS SCRAPER BIKE. WE ALL LOVE A GOOD SHOW. WE TRY TO MAKE SURE ALL THE NORTHWEST HAS ONE TO ENJOY. THIS WAS THE HARDEST SHOW FOR US TO PUT TOGETHER AND IT PAID OFF. OVER 200 CARS ENTERED THE SHOW. AS YOU ALL KNOW, LOWRIDER MAGAZINE AND IMPALAS MAGAZINE WAS THERE. YOU WILL BE ABLE TO SEE ALL OF THE NORTHWEST RIDERS AND THE ONES THAT CAME FROM CALI AS WELL. THIS SHOW WOULD NOT HAVE WORKED WITHOUT ALL THE REAL RIDERS WHO SHOWED UP. YOU CAN WORK ON A SHOW ALL YEAR ROUND BUT IF YOU DON'T HAVE A RELATIONSHIP WITH OTHER CLUBS AND THE SUPPORT OF ITS MEMBERS, IT WILL NEVER WORK. YOU ALL SHOWED US HOW YOU FEEL ABOUT THE LOWCOS AND WE APPRECIATE THAT. 


I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK KITA AND SUNAKO FOR BBQ'ING FOR ME AT THE HOUSE. YES, HE DID WANT TO. I HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH PUTING HIM TO WORK. MUCH LOVE TO YOU GUYS. YOUR PRESENCE WAS WHAT KEPT OUR CLUB MOTIVATED WHEN IT WAS HOT AND TIRING. NOTHING BUT LOVE AND IF YOU EVER NEED ANYTHING...YOU HAVE MY NUMBER.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 15 2009, 06:51 PM~14200669
> *I'm working on it!  It's a big file and the video servers only let you upload so much.  May have to edit it down a bit
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

So Lowcos, bein all said and done, all the hard work you guys put in paying off I got a question... we can look forwards to you guys doing it again next year right!?!


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 15 2009, 08:11 PM~14200912
> *So Lowcos, bein all said and done, all the hard work you guys put in paying off I got a question... we can look forwards to you guys doing it again next year right!?!
> *


you know how we are it should be bigger next year ! with some other big faces there to kita told me he wants to come back and loves the northwest. 

ride on riders


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 15 2009, 06:19 PM~14199652
> *WHAT ABOUT UCE OAKS PARK??
> *


ill see what i can do bro trust me i want to


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

LOWCOS damn good show, thianks from LEGACY CC for puttting it on, hopefully the Yakima Show will get the same support, had a good time meeting the UCE CC, and GOODTIMES CC,next stop Sand Point : here some more pics , sorry for the duplicates, I will try and add more of the hop, I am far from computer literate, so may take a minute, and another thing , when the hop is going on DON"T STAND IN FRONT OF EVERYONE, WE WANT TO WATCH ALSO NOT SUNTAN!!!! it will make more sense when I download the videos


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

pt 2


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 15 2009, 06:54 PM~14200697
> *:biggrin:
> *


Not sure if this is you but its the only vid I have of the Blazer. I have a bunch of stills I can post if this isnt you. Let me know


----------



## 310 death row (Jan 18, 2009)

i give u guys props bad ass show guys thanks on behalf of royal image yakima cc


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Big thanks to Lowcos for a great show. I had 23 hours off work between shifts, had to sleep in the back seat of my Civic on the way there, and only got 5 hours of sleep that night but I wouldn't change a damn thing except that we didn't take any cars with us. There's always next year though. 

Thanks again Lowcos


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey 72 was your car sitting by the entry/exit on the grass, Steve had some cold coronas waiting, IOU


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

We will be back next year for sure. Thanks for the great show! 

Nice pics and vids!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Looks like it was a good show & turn out. MUCH PROPS.  :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 15 2009, 07:41 PM~14201410
> *Not sure if this is you but its the only vid I have of the Blazer.  I have a bunch of stills I can post if this isnt you.  Let me know
> 
> *



thanks homie  


that's what i thought ................it was a long winter, i was obviously,
off on the switch !!!
looks like i need to break out my "practice motors" again !!!

:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: ........D-


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 15 2009, 09:34 PM~14202905
> *thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...


You need the 55 gallon drum of WD-40 yous rusty JUST PLAYING LOL props to you for hitting your own switch you need to give shayne lessons LOL


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 15 2009, 09:34 PM~14202905
> *thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...


No problem! It looked good!


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 310 death row_@Jun 15 2009, 08:00 PM~14201732
> *i give u guys props bad ass show guys thanks on behalf of royal image yakima cc
> *


X2 U GUYS PUT IT DOWN GOOD JOB LOWCOS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Leonelmtz2003 (Jun 3, 2003)

I didn't make the show, but I was in town. Anyways, cruising around town during the afternoon and see all the cars hitting switches was nice. Seeing the cars posted up at the car wash and detail center was great too!

LOWCOS do it again, NWTT!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 15 2009, 09:36 PM~14202924
> *You need the 55 gallon drum of WD-40 yous rusty JUST PLAYING LOL props to you for hitting your own switch, how much doe's shayne charge for lessons ? LOL
> *



i fixxed it for you Tony :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 15 2009, 11:34 PM~14202905
> *thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...


good shit big D that was koo bn in the same catagory even do i knew ud break me off   it was fun going out there


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 15 2009, 09:44 PM~14203003
> *i fixxed it for you Tony  :biggrin:
> *


He gives lessons in painting NICE


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Jun 15 2009, 09:56 PM~14203091
> *good shit big D that was koo bn in the same catagory even do i knew ud break me off    it was fun going out there
> *



i think you fooled alot of people with that car homie,
you had it sitting there, lookin' all lonely, an ugly an shit, then "BAMM"

"talk about a sleeper" DAMN !!!! :0 :0 :0 

you locked that bitch up holmes, and that rearend settup was looking real good, 
and up there, you were right about that "Truucha" lift !!
and looking "beefy" for sure ! and everything sounded real tight !!!



"now get some paint on that mother fucker" !!!!!! ..........D- :biggrin: 
"A.S.A.P." !!!!!! 

:yes:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310 death row+Jun 15 2009, 09:00 PM~14201732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR ALL THE KIND WORDS. IT WAS ALL THE SICK ASS RIDES THAT MADE THIS SHOW WHAT IT WAS. SO I SAY THANK YOU NORTHWEST.


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 16 2009, 09:45 AM~14205201
> *i think you fooled alot of people with that car homie,
> you had it sitting there, lookin' all lonely, an ugly an shit, then "BAMM"
> 
> ...


thatnks bro i appricate that homie i tryd 2 do sumthing wit it i want shane to spray it 4 me then get diped in chrome so can get a shirt n roll with my homies :biggrin: :biggrin:  i had fun up there my pops likes ur truck bro i need a adex bad and a piston kit for my pump that italian ant doing nuthing for me  i want to swing up in the high numbers like how ur ride b swinging  :yes:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Jun 16 2009, 03:33 PM~14209679
> *thatnks bro i appricate that homie i tryd 2 do sumthing wit it i want shane to spray it 4 me then get diped in chrome so  can get a shirt n roll with my homies :biggrin:  :biggrin:   i had fun up there my pops likes ur truck bro  i need a adex bad and a piston kit for my pump that italian ant doing nuthing for me   i want to swing up in the high numbers like how ur ride b swinging   :yes:
> *



you tellin' me that was "without" a piston ?? :0 

and with an "italian" ??? :0 

you take care of those two problems,
and your gonna be doin' somethin' "serious" homie !!!  

respectfully ........D- :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Jun 16 2009, 03:33 PM~14209679
> *thatnks bro i appricate that homie i tryd 2 do sumthing wit it i want shane to spray it 4 me then get diped in chrome so  can get a shirt n roll with my homies :biggrin:  :biggrin:   i had fun up there my pops likes ur truck bro  i need a adex bad and a piston kit for my pump that italian ant doing nuthing for me   i want to swing up in the high numbers like how ur ride b swinging   :yes:
> *


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

I have more but this shit takes too long


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 16 2009, 03:44 PM~14209765
> *you tellin' me that was "without" a piston ??  :0
> 
> and with an "italian" ???  :0
> ...


NO PISTON 4 ME :0 STOCK ASS PUMPS 1/2 INCH EVERYTHING :0


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Here are a few stills of the blazer!
This is as fast as my camera could take them, lol!
In order by the way, could make a killer gif. file.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

YA, ME TOO ! :cheesy: :cheesy: 


WADDUP 86CUTT :biggrin: 

i see you


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

damn homie, one pic. wudda been cool !!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...........D-


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 16 2009, 05:07 PM~14210443
> *damn homie, one pic. wudda been cool  !!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ...........D-
> *


that took me 30 minutes to do, LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 16 2009, 05:50 PM~14210297
> *NO PISTON 4 ME :0  STOCK ASS PUMPS 1/2 INCH EVERYTHING :0
> *


Quoted for truth.... Going back to the Black Cutlass recipe I see. :420:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 16 2009, 05:08 PM~14210455
> *that took me 30 minutes to do, LOL :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 16 2009, 04:50 PM~14210297
> *NO PISTON 4 ME :0  STOCK ASS PUMPS 1/2 INCH EVERYTHING :0
> *


NO NE WANTS TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR SEX LIFE :biggrin: J/K LOL IM GLAD YOU GUNNA BE IN THE PIT WE NEED DIE HARD HOPPERS LIKE YOU


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 16 2009, 05:36 PM~14210691
> *NO NE WANTS TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR SEX LIFE  :biggrin: J/K LOL IM GLAD YOU GUNNA BE IN THE PIT WE NEED DIE HARD HOPPERS LIKE YOU
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

more pics coming soon
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

the drive over the mtns headin east


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

saturday night at motel 6, car wash, etc...


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

the show


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

DAMN!!I SEE ALOTS OF OREGON RIDES THAT MADE IT,,THATS WHAT I CALL BROTHERHOOD!HOPE WASHINGTON RIDERS DO THE SAME WHEN IT COMES TO OREGON CAR SHOWS!!


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> thatnks bro i appricate that homie i tryd 2 do sumthing wit it i want shane to spray it 4 me then get diped in chrome so can get a shirt n roll with my homies
> 
> it ain't that easy for someone to just up and join  hit me up if you got questions on a pm


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

SOMBODY FROM LOWCOS CHECK THIS OUT ON EBAY WTF!!!!! :0 
250455435582 WTF :twak: :rant:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice pics, badass show had lots of fun!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 16 2009, 08:27 PM~14212874
> *DAMN!!I SEE ALOTS OF OREGON RIDES THAT MADE IT,,THATS WHAT I CALL BROTHERHOOD!HOPE WASHINGTON RIDERS DO THE SAME WHEN IT COMES TO OREGON CAR SHOWS!!
> *


now u just need to take some cars up north too, always talkin bout people need to go to your shows and you aint traveling no more


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 16 2009, 08:49 PM~14213183
> *now u just need to take some cars up north too, always talkin bout people need to go to your shows and you aint traveling no more
> *


 :0


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Jun 16 2009, 09:43 PM~14213106
> *SOMBODY FROM LOWCOS CHECK THIS OUT ON EBAY WTF!!!!! :0
> 250455435582  WTF :twak:  :rant:
> *


WTF who is selling that? Mine was jacked last year! :angry:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Jun 16 2009, 10:46 PM~14213789
> *WTF who is selling that? Mine was jacked last year! :angry:
> *


i know who that is. prince martinez. he used to be in our club. i am gonna pm him on here.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

503 tow'n at work


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 16 2009, 10:07 PM~14213961
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks Capone !


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 17 2009, 12:11 AM~14213996
> *thanks Capone !
> *


anytime first deposits,first come first serve.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon+Jun 11 2009, 07:05 AM~14159327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm glad you said it, but I was gonna say the same thing even before I seen your post.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 16 2009, 10:29 PM~14214082
> *anytime first deposits,first come first serve.
> *


SHIT I ALWAYS COME 1ST!!! :biggrin:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Jun 16 2009, 11:46 PM~14213789
> *WTF who is selling that? Mine was jacked last year! :angry:
> *


DISRESPECTFUL AS FUCK!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP HIS ASSSSSS :angry:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 16 2009, 08:49 PM~14213183
> *now u just need to take some cars up north too, always talkin bout people need to go to your shows and you aint traveling no more
> *



hmmm, how many times you takin a car out of state?? you soundin like youve been around 4 a while.
Dont let that shirt get to your head  

billy is an OG see you @ his show


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 16 2009, 09:49 PM~14213183
> *now u just need to take some cars up north too, always talkin bout people need to go to your shows and you aint traveling no more
> *


callate la bocota cabron! u know i took a brake!((personal bussines) youll see me at the fathers day UCE pick nick with a new ride!! :biggrin: ,now tell me,,did you go up north??have you being supporting any shows at all???how come we havent see you around?? :uh: wheres those bad ass hoppers you were talking about last year at??now!!chill out and let the good times roll!!


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 16 2009, 05:44 PM~14209765
> *you tellin' me that was "without" a piston ??  :0
> 
> and with an "italian" ???  :0
> ...


mike good to meet up at such a good show cant wait for next year


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 16 2009, 11:42 PM~14214143
> *I'm glad you said it, but I was gonna say the same thing even before I seen your post.
> *


 :0 WUTTA FUNK NICK! :biggrin: !HAVENT I GONE NORTH?? I HAVE BEEN LOWRIDING FOR YEARS! STOPED DOING IT FOR PERSONAL REAZONS  !DIDNT WE TAKE A CAR 2 YEARS AGO??I DIDNT HAVE A CAR LAST YEAR! THIS YEAR AS I SAID, I WAS AT A WEDDING AS A BEST MAN(MY FRIENDS WEDDING) :angry: ,DIDNT SOME PURO LOCOS MADE IT TO THIS YEARS LOWCOS SHOW?!THE REST SUPPORTED A LOCAL SHOW IN OREGON!PLUS KEEP THIS ON MIND,,THIS IS NOT MY SHOW!!IS PURO LOCOS CC SHOW!! IM JUST TRHOWING MY 2 CENTS WITH SUPPORTING THEM!CHIDO CARNAL,,AQUI TE ESPERO CON 2 SUPER SIZE BURRITOS!! :biggrin:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 17 2009, 12:42 AM~14214143
> *I'm glad you said it, but I was gonna say the same thing even before I seen your post.
> *


good time bro thanks


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 16 2009, 07:36 PM~14210691
> *NO NE WANTS TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR SEX LIFE  :biggrin: J/K LOL IM GLAD YOU GUNNA BE IN THE PIT WE NEED DIE HARD HOPPERS LIKE YOU
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 16 2009, 09:49 PM~14213183
> *now u just need to take some cars up north too, always talkin bout people need to go to your shows and you aint traveling no more
> *


HOMIE1 I HAVE BEEN DOIN THIS SHIT FOR YEARS!!I TRAVELED OUT OF STATE SEVERAL TIMES WHEN I HAD THE CAR DANCER! NORTH CALI,SOUTH CALI,,WASHINGTON((NEVER TO SEATTLE THOUGH)IMMA NOT BE DOING IT AS MUCH SENCE I BECAME SINGLE FATHER!BUT IM STILL AROUND!!AS AROUND FOR MORE INFO :0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 17 2009, 07:48 AM~14216271
> *HOMIE1 I HAVE BEEN DOIN THIS SHIT FOR YEARS!!I TRAVELED OUT OF STATE SEVERAL TIMES WHEN I HAD THE CAR DANCER! NORTH CALI,SOUTH CALI,,WASHINGTON((NEVER TO SEATTLE THOUGH)IMMA NOT BE DOING IT AS MUCH  SENCE I BECAME SINGLE FATHER!BUT IM STILL AROUND!!AS AROUND FOR MORE INFO :0
> *


I TRYD 2 WARN THESES YOUNG CATS LAST YEAR :0 WE WERE OUT HERE BEFORE YOU BABYS WERE EVEN BORN :cheesy: :0


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

DONT ANYBODY FORGET, THERE "IS" A CRAZY ASS "OLD" GUY, 

THAT ROLLS WITH THESE CATS !!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 


"LETS NOT GET SHIT STARTED" !!  

respectfully ..........D- :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE OLD GUY THAT HAS BEEN DOIN THINGS


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 16 2009, 10:27 PM~14212874
> *DAMN!!I SEE ALOTS OF OREGON RIDES THAT MADE IT,,THATS WHAT I CALL BROTHERHOOD!HOPE WASHINGTON RIDERS DO THE SAME WHEN IT COMES TO OREGON CAR SHOWS!!
> *


yep this is the third time i went up there and i think uce portland has gone up all three also.plus i towed billies car up there the first year.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 16 2009, 06:07 PM~14210443
> *damn homie, one pic. wudda been cool  !!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ...........D-
> *


car lookin good homie black magic coast to coast :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 17 2009, 10:38 AM~14217385
> *yep this is the third time i went up there and i think uce portland has gone up all three also.plus i towed billies car up there the first year.
> *


and you may have to tow 2 cars for the Showtime car show in july!! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 17 2009, 09:39 AM~14217395
> *car lookin good homie black magic coast to coast  :biggrin:
> *



yep-yep !! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I had to give you shit Billy! :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 17 2009, 10:38 AM~14218045
> *and you may have to tow 2 cars for the Showtime car show in july!! :biggrin:
> *


SORRY ITS BOOKED :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

was bored :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 17 2009, 02:12 PM~14220045
> *was bored :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I GUESS! POST PIC OF YOUR HOPPER DOG


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 17 2009, 01:49 PM~14219254
> *SORRY ITS BOOKED :biggrin:
> *


 :0 he can make 2 trips :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 17 2009, 01:22 PM~14219036
> *I had to give you shit Billy! :biggrin:
> *


so di i get to see you FAT ASS for the next 2 weeks then?? you'll get free food both weekends!! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 17 2009, 02:12 PM~14220045
> *was bored :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

Did ant of tha INDIVIUALS sho up at tha show if not then how can u be tha Best if u don't sho up 2 these HOTT!!!!! Shows. 2 B tha Best u have 2 sho tha rest not just once but atleast twice or more. Thaz just what I think Homiez.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 17 2009, 02:42 PM~14220400
> *so di i get to see you FAT ASS for the next 2 weeks then?? you'll get free food both weekends!! :biggrin:
> *


I'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

what up Lowlou howz it going Towne we need 2 get our shit off and going.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

THANKS BILLY :thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 17 2009, 02:49 PM~14219254
> *SORRY ITS BOOKED :biggrin:
> *


but i'll need a back-up plan.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 17 2009, 04:45 PM~14221490
> *but i'll need a back-up plan.
> *


CANT WAIT TELL YOU GET YOUR CAR DONE :0 SO I CAN RIDE IN IT :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 16 2009, 08:49 PM~14213183
> *now u just need to take some cars up north too, always talkin bout people need to go to your shows and you aint traveling no more
> *



CAYATE WEE...WE HAD CARS AT THE LOWCOS YAKIMA...AND THE MOSES LAKE SHOW...DONT GET IT TWISTED.... :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMRno3o-n64



WATCH THIS VIDEO


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.Towne_@Jun 17 2009, 05:16 PM~14221240
> *Did ant of tha INDIVIUALS sho up at tha show if not then how can u be tha Best if u don't sho up 2 these HOTT!!!!! Shows. 2 B tha Best u have 2 sho tha rest not just once but atleast twice or more. Thaz just what I think Homiez.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: we aint hard to find.


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> > thatnks bro i appricate that homie i tryd 2 do sumthing wit it i want shane to spray it 4 me then get diped in chrome so can get a shirt n roll with my homies
> >
> > it ain't that easy for someone to just up and join  hit me up if you got questions on a pm
> 
> ...


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 16 2009, 05:44 PM~14209765
> *you tellin' me that was "without" a piston ??  :0
> 
> and with an "italian" ???  :0
> ...


thanks bro i appreciate real talk i went out n tryd c wat i can do ima get that piston n adex it coming soon bro just still paying my lawyer but it ant holding me down


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES+Jun 17 2009, 05:36 AM~14215283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


motherfucker i did go to moses, i never talked about no hoppers i got  i know youve been doing it forever thats why i said you havent been traveling NO MORE


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jun 17 2009, 07:19 PM~14223284
> *CAYATE WEE...WE HAD CARS AT THE LOWCOS YAKIMA...AND THE MOSES LAKE SHOW...DONT GET IT TWISTED.... :biggrin:
> *


i seen you guys out there but not el chingon, thought he wasnt even in the same club with you guys no more?


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 15 2009, 08:01 PM~14200085
> *big props to Mufasajr for pullin out that "radical", even though it wasn't
> painted yet !
> *


thank u bro much respect i been tryn to get it painted want the master piece to spray it buut i know hes wants to rest for a while . shoooting all those cars   just in that dept we was talking about wat im still paying off but hopefuly things will work out


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 17 2009, 07:12 PM~14221745
> *CANT WAIT TELL YOU GET YOUR CAR DONE :0 SO I CAN RIDE IN IT :biggrin:
> *


ya if i knew a reliable painter i'd be ok.nothing like being teased and getting my hopes up. :angry:  :thumbsdown: :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 17 2009, 09:31 PM~14224785
> *ya if i knew a reliable painter i'd be ok.nothing like being teased and getting my hopes up. :angry:    :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :banghead:
> *


ILL DO IT :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 18 2009, 12:07 AM~14225064
> *ILL DO IT :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


man that might be the only way it'll get done................where's rod collins at? :dunno:


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 17 2009, 09:08 PM~14224579
> *ill be the first one to say im new to this shit i aint trippin, but club or no club i feel like ive been puttin it down, and if its like that where you at? i havent seen you out here with a car lately
> motherfucker i did go to moses, i never talked about no hoppers i got   i know youve been doing it forever thats why i said you  havent been traveling NO MORE
> *




3 cars shows dont mean your doing things- your right you r new to this.


wow youngster. you need a little nw history lesson, I will bring out something 4 u TRUST ME. you gunna be around next year...? Its gunna take me a bit. I got to have some paint, chrome and powder coating done b4 coming out. But its another luxury car. Its wont be a hopper it is a lowrider that jumps high. I have certain standards to keep, i will give you a bunch of old washington state show trophies 15 or so.........ready to recycle


oh and be sure to be on your own switch....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ps Lowcos sorry for getting off track. as usual hats off. If i didnt get this new job and pay the mortgage I wouls have been up there again lol

hope 2 see some of you down here soon!
each year you guys keep improving- great work team Lowcos


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 17 2009, 11:43 PM~14225668
> *3 cars shows dont mean your doing things- your right you r new to this.
> wow youngster. you need a little nw history lesson, I will bring out something 4 u TRUST ME.  you gunna be around next year...? Its gunna take me a bit. I got to have some paint, chrome and powder coating done b4 coming out. But its another luxury car.  Its wont be a hopper it is a lowrider that jumps high. I have certain standards to keep, i will give you a bunch of old washington state show trophies 15 or so.........ready to recycle
> oh and be sure to be on your own switch....
> *


im not trippin off no car shows or trophys, thats cool come see me when your ready im in this shit for the long run


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

yes we will see..


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 17 2009, 10:08 PM~14224579
> *ill be the first one to say im new to this shit i aint trippin, but club or no club i feel like ive been puttin it down, and if its like that where you at? i havent seen you out here with a car lately
> motherfucker i did go to moses, i never talked about no hoppers i got   i know youve been doing it forever thats why i said you  havent been traveling NO MORE
> *


It didnt sound like that!!but is all good,,we all are in the same page!!keep lowriding!see you all on saturday! bring some bitches!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 17 2009, 06:36 AM~14215283
> *hmmm, how many times you takin a car out of state?? you soundin like youve been around 4 a while.
> Dont let that shirt get to your head
> 
> ...


Man why are all the old guys hatin on us " Young Cats " shit if we were not around there would of been no hoppers at moses except for gary who is a OG STILL putting it down. I have been hopping for almost 6 years and been close to the top the whole way. Alex has been doing this for a couple of years but mostly in the streets. Ryan bro dont bring the club into this. He is out here trying to make lowriding better and all people do is say shit cause we " Young". Since we so young you think you old cats would be smashin on us . We just out here to ride and have fun . It is pretty shitty that there are not Many OG's still out there.

Lowcos thanks again for the great show see you guys next year :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 18 2009, 12:43 AM~14225668
> *3 cars shows dont mean your doing things- your right you r new to this.
> wow youngster. you need a little nw history lesson, I will bring out something 4 u TRUST ME.  you gunna be around next year...? Its gunna take me a bit. I got to have some paint, chrome and powder coating done b4 coming out. But its another luxury car.  Its wont be a hopper it is a lowrider that jumps high. I have certain standards to keep, i will give you a bunch of old washington state show trophies 15 or so.........ready to recycle
> oh and be sure to be on your own switch....
> *











*I SEE CHROME AND PAINT :nicoderm: :thumbsup: *


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

hey i thought MAJESTICS is suppose hate free?....and about chrome and paint.....whats so special about it if you cant even get the car to function hows its suppose to...puro locos may not have chrome and paint but all of our cars do high inches on the bumper...im not hating on you guys or nothing like that...is just my 2 cents about the whole chrome and paint shit...


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

The caddy does get off good and has been on the bumper .


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

well i hope to see you guys at uce and our car show
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I like this topic :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

me tooooooo


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 18 2009, 02:25 PM~14229801
> *The caddy does get off good and has been on the bumper .
> *


x2 on 13's.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

ILL LEAVE YOU YOUNG OGs ALONE. SHANE YOU DIDNT WORK YOUR WAY 2 THE TOP,PAUL PUT YOU THERE!WHERE WERE ALL OF YOU WHEN WE WERE DEEP IN THE PIT. IVE MADE 100 TRIPS OUT OF TOWN KIDS.THATS RIGHT YOU GUYS WERNT EVEN BORN. SO WHY CANT WE STOP ALL THE BULLSHIT?AND JUST RIDE! MY 2 CENTS. ALL ANYONE WANTS IS RESPECT??


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 18 2009, 02:45 PM~14230017
> *ILL LEAVE YOU YOUNG OGs ALONE. SHANE YOU DIDNT WORK YOUR WAY 2 THE TOP,PAUL PUT YOU THERE!WHERE WERE ALL OF YOU WHEN WE WERE DEEP IN THE PIT. IVE MADE 100 TRIPS OUT OF TOWN KIDS.THATS RIGHT YOU GUYS WERNT EVEN BORN. SO WHY CANT WE STOP ALL THE BULLSHIT?AND JUST RIDE! MY 2 CENTS. ALL ANYONE WANTS IS RESPECT??
> *


x2 but i just know i still get along with everyone.i don't care how old you are or how young you are, your out there for lowriding. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

wtf is going on ????

why is alot of folks in here trippin ?
all the hate was left in 08,,
and 09 is the time to shine,

:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

I DON'T UNDERSTAND THE BULLSHIT MYSELF,

GIVE THE O.G.'S THE RESPECT, AND CREDIT THEY DESERVE FOR "PAVING THE WAY" FOR THE NEXT GENERATION,
BUT GIVE THE NEXT GENERATION THE RESPECT THEY DESERVE, FOR DOING WHAT "THIER" DOING, THAT BE , CONTINUING IN THE TRADITION THATS BEEN THERE EVEN BEFORE ANY OF US WE'RE IN THE GAME !

SO, "O.G." - OR "YOUNG BUCK", 

WE DOIN' IT UP HERE IN THE NORTHWEST EITHER WAY !!!

SO LETS QUIT "NIT PICKIN'" EACH OTHER, AND ACT LIKE GROWN MEN !!!

:werd: respectfully ........D-


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 18 2009, 02:34 PM~14229897
> *x2 on 13's.
> *


 :thumbsup: NOT TOO MANY OF THEESE


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 18 2009, 01:18 PM~14230386
> *wtf is going on ????
> 
> why is alot of folks in here trippin ?
> ...



what's up homie !


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.Towne_@Jun 17 2009, 06:16 PM~14221240
> *Did ant of tha INDIVIUALS sho up at tha show if not then how can u be tha Best if u don't sho up 2 these HOTT!!!!! Shows. 2 B tha Best u have 2 sho tha rest not just once but atleast twice or more. Thaz just what I think Homiez.
> *


so what is your point to all of this?
did you show up ?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 18 2009, 03:21 PM~14230412
> *what's up homie !
> *


whuttup !!! :biggrin: 

i had to go up to spokane and get my in-laws puppy and head home,,,,

damn that was drive,,,lol !!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

SAW THIS AT THE MULT.FALLS,,ON OUR WAY HOME ON MONDAY
R.I FROM CALI ??


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 18 2009, 01:39 PM~14230594
> *SAW THIS AT THE MULT.FALLS,,ON OUR WAY HOME ON MONDAY
> R.I FROM CALI ??
> 
> ...



that Caddy was "siiiiick" :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 18 2009, 01:39 PM~14230594
> *SAW THIS AT THE MULT.FALLS,,ON OUR WAY HOME ON MONDAY
> R.I FROM CALI ??
> 
> ...


YES HE WAS AT THE SHOW TOO


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

HERE MY 2 CENTS ON THE WHOLE OG VS NEWBIE THING WE WHERE ALL NEWBIES ONCE SOME OF US JUST BEEN AT IT LONGER AND I KNOW WE ARE ALL PROUD OF WHAT WE DOING AND WHAT CARS WE HAVE HAD OR HAVE SO INSTEAD OF TAKEING PRIDE IN OURSELF AND OUR CARS AS LACK OF RESPECT LETS JUST RESPECT ALL OF US THAT ARE OUT HERE THAT HAVE BEEN DOING IT AND THAT ARE STILL DOING IT AND LETS WELCOME THE NEWBIE WITH OPEN ARMS AND HOPE THAT THEY LAST TO BE OG'S AND DONT LET THE CAR OR THE CAR LCUB THEY/US/YOU ARE IN GET TO OUR HEAD'S BECAUSE WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT WE ARE ALL OUT HERE FOR DOING THE SAME THING FOR THE SAME REASON BECAUSE WE LOVE DOING IT


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jun 18 2009, 03:19 PM~14230396
> *:thumbsup:  NOT TOO MANY OF THEESE
> *


ALL PURO LOCOS hoppers ride on 13" :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 18 2009, 02:49 PM~14231246
> *HERE MY 2 CENTS ON THE WHOLE OG VS NEWBIE THING WE WHERE ALL NEWBIES ONCE SOME OF US JUST BEEN AT IT LONGER AND I KNOW WE ARE ALL PROUD OF WHAT WE DOING AND WHAT CARS WE HAVE HAD OR HAVE SO INSTEAD OF TAKEING PRIDE IN OURSELF AND OUR CARS AS LACK OF RESPECT LETS JUST RESPECT ALL OF US THAT ARE OUT HERE THAT HAVE BEEN DOING IT AND THAT ARE STILL DOING IT AND LETS WELCOME THE NEWBIE WITH OPEN ARMS AND HOPE THAT THEY LAST TO BE OG'S AND DONT LET THE CAR OR THE CAR LCUB THEY/US/YOU ARE IN GET TO OUR HEAD'S BECAUSE WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT WE ARE ALL OUT HERE FOR DOING THE SAME THING FOR THE SAME REASON BECAUSE WE LOVE DOING IT
> *



AMEN TO THAT REAL TALK, FROM A REAL O.G.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 18 2009, 04:01 PM~14231359
> *AMEN TO THAT REAL TALK, FROM A REAL O.G.
> *


he ain't no o g he's a fat boy!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jun 18 2009, 03:26 PM~14231607
> *he such a o g im just  a fat boy!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 18 2009, 04:28 PM~14231637
> *
> *


these steak is fucking hot!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 18 2009, 02:19 PM~14230394
> *I DON'T UNDERSTAND THE BULLSHIT MYSELF,
> 
> GIVE THE O.G.'S THE RESPECT, AND CREDIT THEY DESERVE FOR "PAVING THE WAY" FOR THE NEXT GENERATION,
> ...


RESPECT IS EARNED!!!!!! IT DONT COME WITH A SHIRT. AND ITS NOT TOWARD YOU MIKE I DO RESPECT YOU STILL.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e262/jui...nt=DSCF5818.flv


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 18 2009, 03:37 PM~14231751
> *RESPECT IS EARNED!!!!!! IT DONT COME WITH A SHIRT. AND ITS NOT TOWARD YOU MIKE I DO RESPECT YOU STILL.
> *



we cool Killa, your totally right, respect "is" earned,

"LETS GIVE THESE GUYS A "CHANCE" TO "EARN" EVERYBODYS RESPECT"

without tryin' to kick em' down before they get started ! let them look "up" to the cats that been doing this, not argue with them !!

we are all newbee's in my crew, that repped our "car builders" before this !
it's not like "any" of us have been "club hopping", trying to fitt in somewhere ! this is "my oppinion" but is
the only senario possible, that makes perfect sense !!

we didn't just buy the title "Majestics",
Presidents from different chapters, gave us a thorough, meticulous, inspection's
of each vehicle, and most of all each "person" involved !!

respect to all ........D-


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

Newbee's or OG's lets put it down for the NW and have a good time just my 2


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I HAVE BEEN NUTTIN BUT NICE- I DO GO OUT OF MY WAY TO SHAKE HANDS. AND GIVE AT A BOYS TO THE NEW FACES.
SHANE DONT GET STARTED... LETS SEE AT HIS AGE I HAD A CADDY TOO. MINE JUST WAS ONE OF THE FIRST TWO DOOR EUROS EVER AROUND PADS AND MOULDINGS INCLUDED. CHROMED AND PAINTED 3 PUMP.. BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK- RESPECT IS SOMETHING YOU OBTAIN. NEVER COUNT THIS OLD MAN OUT.
MIKE PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF I EVER DISRESPECTED YOU COMIN UP??

GIVE THIS TOPIC BACK TO LOWCOS-


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 18 2009, 04:08 PM~14232168
> *I HAVE BEEN NUTTIN BUT NICE- I DO GO OUT OF MY WAY TO SHAKE HANDS. AND GIVE AT A BOYS TO THE NEW FACES.
> SHANE DONT GET STARTED... LETS SEE AT HIS AGE I HAD A CADDY TOO. MINE JUST WAS ONE OF THE FIRST TWO DOOR EUROS EVER AROUND PADS AND MOULDINGS INCLUDED. CHROMED AND PAINTED 3 PUMP.. BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK- RESPECT IS SOMETHING YOU OBTAIN. NEVER COUNT THIS OLD MAN OUT.
> MIKE PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF I EVER DISRESPECTED YOU COMIN UP??
> ...



Ryan, not only are we cool, but i consider you my friend, you already know this !

.......D-


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 18 2009, 04:49 PM~14231246
> *HERE MY 2 CENTS ON THE WHOLE OG VS NEWBIE THING WE WHERE ALL NEWBIES ONCE SOME OF US JUST BEEN AT IT LONGER AND I KNOW WE ARE ALL PROUD OF WHAT WE DOING AND WHAT CARS WE HAVE HAD OR HAVE SO INSTEAD OF TAKEING PRIDE IN OURSELF AND OUR CARS AS LACK OF RESPECT LETS JUST RESPECT ALL OF US THAT ARE OUT HERE THAT HAVE BEEN DOING IT AND THAT ARE STILL DOING IT AND LETS WELCOME THE NEWBIE WITH OPEN ARMS AND HOPE THAT THEY LAST TO BE OG'S AND DONT LET THE CAR OR THE CAR LCUB THEY/US/YOU ARE IN GET TO OUR HEAD'S BECAUSE WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT WE ARE ALL OUT HERE FOR DOING THE SAME THING FOR THE SAME REASON BECAUSE WE LOVE DOING IT
> *



real talk from a real og in da game , 
wut up tone?


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

im cool with everyone  see ya in the park on sunday  free food come and hang out


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

u see what you started bigbody96??next time as a rider just keep it to your self Alex!! see you all in oaks park on sunday!!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jun 18 2009, 02:21 PM~14229748
> *hey i thought MAJESTICS is suppose hate free?....and about chrome and paint.....whats so special about it if you cant even get the car to function hows its suppose to...puro locos may not have chrome and paint but all of our cars do high inches on the bumper...im not hating on you guys or nothing like that...is just my 2 cents about the whole chrome and paint shit...
> *



if it aint shit than go on and get some chrome and paint, real low riders work, and have chrome and paint. look at the cats doin it in LA and vegas , they all have chrome and paint and they shit workin , 

majestics dont sweat this little shit people hatin , people only talk shit when you doin somthin , 
og av


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 18 2009, 06:43 PM~14232548
> *if it aint shit than go on and get some chrome and paint, real low riders work, and have chrome and paint. look at the cats doin it in LA  and vegas , they all have chrome and paint and they shit workin ,
> 
> majestics dont sweat this little shit people hatin , people only talk shit when you doin somthin ,
> ...


 just remember to have respect for the ogs in the game , you cant be respected if you dont show respect .


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 18 2009, 04:43 PM~14232548
> *if it aint shit than go on and get some chrome and paint, real low riders work, and have chrome and paint. look at the cats doin it in LA  and vegas , they all have chrome and paint and they shit workin ,
> 
> majestics dont sweat this little shit people hatin , people only talk shit when you doin somthin ,
> ...



"THANKS AARON" :biggrin: 

i've "always" looked up to you cats, you know this already !


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94+Jun 18 2009, 12:21 PM~14229748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea watever man, i just said how i was seeing things and that comment i did was towards you anyways not nobody else


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

and it better have chrome and paint, its 09 :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 18 2009, 04:43 PM~14232548
> *if it aint shit than go on and get some chrome and paint, real low riders work, and have chrome and paint. look at the cats doin it in LA  and vegas , they all have chrome and paint and they shit workin ,
> 
> majestics dont sweat this little shit people hatin , people only talk shit when you doin somthin ,
> ...


sup arron


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 18 2009, 06:57 PM~14232707
> *sup arron
> *



sup bg


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Jun 18 2009, 06:03 PM~14232100
> *Newbee's or OG's lets put it down for the NW and have a good time just my 2
> *


x2


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 18 2009, 05:43 PM~14232548
> *if it aint shit than go on and get some chrome and paint, real low riders work, and have chrome and paint. look at the cats doin it in LA  and vegas , they all have chrome and paint and they shit workin ,
> 
> majestics dont sweat this little shit people hatin , people only talk shit when you doin somthin ,
> ...


Real Talk! From a Real O.G. That has a real Lowrider!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 18 2009, 04:34 PM~14232452
> *real talk from a real  og  in da game ,
> wut up tone?
> *


Thanks Aaron  and same ol shit different day lol


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 18 2009, 03:39 PM~14230594
> *SAW THIS AT THE MULT.FALLS,,ON OUR WAY HOME ON MONDAY
> R.I FROM CALI ??
> 
> ...


HAD TO DO A LITTLE SIGHT SEEING :biggrin: LONG WAYS FROM CALI STAYED OVER IN EUGENE DIDNT GET HOME TILL 5 AM WED HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW GLAD THERE WAS A GOOD TURN OUT   :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 18 2009, 05:55 PM~14232684
> *lets see your car? post pics or bring it by sunday :0
> yea watever man, i just said how i was seeing things and that comment i did was towards you anyways not nobody else
> *


coment towards me??you have something on me boy??what the hell is wrong with you!!have i ever hated on you??do you know me? :angry: well,next time dont say anything!!i dont have chrome and paint!!and even if i did iwouldnt be so stuck up!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 18 2009, 08:39 PM~14234918
> *coment towards me??you have something on me boy??what the hell is wrong with you!!have i ever hated on you??do you know me? :angry: well,next time dont say anything!!i dont have chrome and paint!!and even if i did iwouldnt be so stuck up!
> *


your dumb, cant you see i separated the quotes, i was talking bout the very first post was towards you


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 18 2009, 04:18 PM~14232278
> *Ryan, not only are we cool, but i consider you my friend, you already know this !
> 
> .......D-
> *


likewise


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Typical layitlow...everyone arguing over dumb ass shit. Why not just unite in the NW. You can still be competitive with one another.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 18 2009, 09:53 PM~14235077
> *your dumb, cant you see i separated the quotes, i was talking bout the very first post was towards you
> *


 :uh: dude,,call me dumb on sunday, :uh: please!!u se how many people thin k wrong about you now??,like i said all you had to do was to keep it to your self!!who cares if i invite people to the Hillsboro show!!is not like everybody can make it!!,,see you on sunday!!dont forget to call me DUMB!! :0 .

SORRY LOWCOS FOR BEING ON YOUR TOPIC!! :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

B.T.T.T


SO WHO WON AWARDS ????


:cheesy:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Jun 18 2009, 09:37 PM~14234233
> *HAD TO DO A LITTLE SIGHT SEEING :biggrin: LONG WAYS FROM CALI STAYED OVER IN EUGENE DIDNT GET HOME TILL 5 AM WED HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW GLAD THERE WAS A GOOD TURN OUT     :biggrin:
> *


KOOL !! THATS WHERE I LIVE IN EUGENE,,,
MY GIRL WENT FROM OUT TRUCK STRAIGHT TO Y OUR CAR,,AND WE WERE PARKED AWAYS,,,,

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE !! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

show was killer,i had a good time,the ride there and back fucked my back up badly though.... 

90 gt vert mustang= not built for someone my size in the backseat.... gettin in n out with top up sux,top off i just stand straight up....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 19 2009, 07:44 AM~14238093
> *show was killer,i had a good time,the ride there and back fucked my back up badly though....
> 
> 90 gt vert mustang= not built for someone my size in the backseat.... gettin in n out with top up sux,top off i just stand straight up....
> *


should packed your car seat!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

mother fuckin' Vengence, yer funny !! 
it wasn't the "car ride" that meesed up your back,

"IT WAS THE FACE PLANT OFF THE TOP ROW OF THE BLEACHERS"

that screwed your back up !!!!!!!!!!!!! "who you tryin' to bullshit" L.O.L. :biggrin: 


i must say, you handled it very well,
that would've knocked the wind right outta me !!! 

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 19 2009, 07:48 AM~14238133
> *should packed your car seat!!
> *



"car seat" !

HEE-HEE :biggrin: poor V !


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

DID ANYONE GET VIDEO OR A PIC OF OL BOY WHO WRECKED HIS QUAD ON THE STREET ? :0


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 19 2009, 09:34 AM~14238010
> *B.T.T.T
> SO WHO WON AWARDS ????
> :cheesy:
> *


UCE OF COARSE PULLED A FEWW 2NDS AND 1STS , AND BEST PAINT AWARD . 
BOBBY MACK AND HIS SHOWTIME CREW CLEANED UP WITH A FEW 1ST PLACE


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 19 2009, 10:10 AM~14238275
> *UCE OF COARSE PULLED A FEWW 2NDS AND 1STS , AND BEST PAINT AWARD .
> BOBBY MACK AND HIS SHOWTIME CREW CLEANED UP WITH A FEW 1ST PLACE
> *


BOBBY WON LAST YEAR IN SPOKANE ALSO,,,


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 19 2009, 06:45 AM~14237710
> *:uh: dude,,call me dumb on sunday, :uh:  please!!u se how many people thin k wrong about you now??,like i said all you had to do was to keep it to your self!!who cares if i invite people to the Hillsboro show!!is not like everybody can make it!!,,see you on sunday!!dont forget to call me DUMB!! :0 .
> 
> SORRY LOWCOS FOR BEING ON YOUR TOPIC!! :biggrin:
> *


i dont give a shit what people think about me, see u sunday


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 19 2009, 07:54 AM~14238186
> *mother fuckin' Vengence, yer funny !!
> it wasn't the "car ride" that meesed up your back,
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wish i had the camera rolling :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 19 2009, 08:41 AM~14238534
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: wish i had the camera rolling  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



me too !! :biggrin: 

by the time we heard it and looked over there,

he was already "SCORPION'D OUT" with his face in the dirt !!!!!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:werd: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 19 2009, 08:11 AM~14238289
> *BOBBY WON LAST YEAR IN SPOKANE ALSO,,,
> 
> 
> *



Bobby beez a gangsta !! foe sho :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 19 2009, 09:00 AM~14238672
> *me too !!  :biggrin:
> 
> by the time we heard it and looked over there,
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 19 2009, 09:54 AM~14238186
> *mother fuckin' Vengence, yer funny !!
> it wasn't the "car ride" that meesed up your back,
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 19 2009, 08:59 AM~14238219
> *DID ANYONE GET VIDEO OR A PIC OF OL BOY WHO WRECKED HIS QUAD ON THE STREET ? :0
> *



i wonder how he doin now...his quad was fucked :0


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 19 2009, 08:54 AM~14238186
> *mother fuckin' Vengence, yer funny !!
> it wasn't the "car ride" that meesed up your back,
> 
> ...


That shit was worth the trip right there i was dieing that shit had to hurt. :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 18 2009, 05:45 PM~14232575
> *just remember to have respect for the ogs in the game , you cant be respected  if you dont show respect .
> *


I do have repespect for the " OG's" that why when gary beat me i shaked his hand . I dont ever see any og's do that. How long do you have to be in the game to be considered not a newbie cause 6 years is a long time to be a newbie. but everyone just needs to treat each other like you want to be treated and if your going to talk shit than dont expect the " Newbies " to not say anything back. Thanks arron I have always respected you and learn things from you. see everyone sunday rain or sun we can all still shine.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

There is a way to get a long and still be competitive, you just have to give it a chance.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 19 2009, 12:27 PM~14240434
> *There is a way to get a long and still be competitive, you just have to give it a chance.
> *



X-100,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000, ETC.
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 19 2009, 11:48 AM~14240109
> *I do have repespect for the " OG's" that why when gary beat me i shaked his hand . I dont ever see any og's do that. How long do you have to be in the game to be considered not a newbie cause 6 years is a long time to be a newbie. but everyone just needs to treat each other like you want to be treated and if your going to talk shit than dont expect the " Newbies " to not say anything back. Thanks arron I have always respected you and learn things from you. see everyone sunday  rain or sun we can all still shine.
> *



i've seen 3ft. tall trophys in your garage from 2002 L.R.M. !!

don't forget this kid dominated the "Bicycle Lowrider" world "FIRST"

"not many people can say that", right ?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :werd: 




respectfully .......D-


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 19 2009, 11:43 AM~14240073
> *That shit was worth the trip right there i was dieing that shit had to hurt. :biggrin:
> *



like i said, that "fat lil' fucker" must be in alot better shape
than any of us realized !!!

i heard a loud noise, looked over, all i saw was a dust cloud, 

"and then Vengence popped out the other side like a ninja !!

"A BIG, ROUND, DIRTY ASSED NINJA" !!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

we love ya V


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 19 2009, 12:54 PM~14240681
> *like i said, that "fat lil' fucker" must be in alot better shape
> than any of us realized !!!
> 
> ...


oh that's why he was dirty, I just thought he had his Sunday Best, on for the show.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 19 2009, 12:54 PM~14240681
> *like i said, that "fat lil' fucker" must be in alot better shape
> than any of us realized !!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your killing me d :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 19 2009, 12:54 PM~14240681
> *like i said, that "fat lil' fucker" must be in alot better shape
> than any of us realized !!!
> 
> ...


now thats funny


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 19 2009, 12:27 PM~14240434
> *There is a way to get a long and still be competitive, you just have to give it a chance.
> *




I agree 100% :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 19 2009, 01:37 PM~14241117
> *now thats funny
> *



even funnier yet, at the time this all happened, i was on the phone with Paul,
discussing where i should set the chains,
Vengence drops a scorpion face plant off a 10ft. bleacher, gets right back up
like he stubbed his toe, brushes off his pants, smiles a big ol' Vengence smile,

"THEN WALKS RIGHT UP AND STANDS NEXT TO ME" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

like i'm his daddy or somethin' !!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

i was like na' he ain't commin' this way .....................is he ???

Paul was like, "what the fuck is going on up there" ???????

i was like, i don't know man, "these Washington cats are crazy" !!!!



nothing personal V, we love ya'  .........D- :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 19 2009, 03:06 PM~14241344
> *even funnier yet, at the time this all happened, i was on the phone with Paul,
> discussing where i should set the chains,
> Vengence drops a scorpion face plant off a 10ft. bleacher, gets right back up
> ...


You are killing me with this shit, i've had a migraine all day now the Howard Cosell play got me laughting my ass off...first the Serio video from the show now this....


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 19 2009, 08:44 AM~14238093
> *show was killer,i had a good time,the ride there and back fucked my back up badly though....
> 
> 90 gt vert mustang= not built for someone my size in the backseat.... gettin in n out with top up sux,top off i just stand straight up....
> *


Arent you hell of short :cheesy:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 19 2009, 09:37 AM~14238037
> *KOOL !! THATS WHERE I LIVE IN EUGENE,,,
> MY GIRL WENT FROM OUT TRUCK STRAIGHT TO Y OUR CAR,,AND WE WERE PARKED AWAYS,,,,
> 
> ...


THATS WERE ROYAL IMAGE PNW GOT ITS START TO BAD WE DIDNT GET TO MEET SHOULD BE BACK UP NEXT YEAR AND WILL KEEP MY VISIT IN OREGON SURE DO MISS THE PORTLAND SHOW


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 19 2009, 02:06 PM~14241344
> *even funnier yet, at the time this all happened, i was on the phone with Paul,
> discussing where i should set the chains,
> Vengence drops a scorpion face plant off a 10ft. bleacher, gets right back up
> ...


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: belly flopin *****
homies prety coo tho :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 19 2009, 04:40 PM~14242726
> *You are killing me with this shit, i've had a migraine all day now the Howard Cosell play got me laughting my ass off...first the Serio video from the show now this....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: X2 D's comments had me rollin :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

what up "H", i see you ***** !!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

does anyone have a pic of dirty burt on the ground :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 19 2009, 04:06 PM~14241344
> *even funnier yet, at the time this all happened, i was on the phone with Paul,
> discussing where i should set the chains,
> Vengence drops a scorpion face plant off a 10ft. bleacher, gets right back up
> ...


he gets attached easy


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jun 21 2009, 01:13 PM~14255081
> *he gets attached easy
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jun 21 2009, 01:13 PM~14255081
> *he gets attached easy
> 
> 
> ...



"AAAWWWWW SSHHIIITTTT" !!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

now that's some funny shit right there !!!!

"git in, where you can "sneek" in, isn't that how that goes" ?????????


:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 21 2009, 08:05 PM~14256925
> *"AAAWWWWW  SSHHIIITTTT" !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


part of the dream team :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jun 21 2009, 01:13 PM~14255081
> *he gets attached easy
> 
> 
> ...


is that todds son?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 19 2009, 01:54 PM~14240681
> *like i said, that "fat lil' fucker" must be in alot better shape
> than any of us realized !!!
> 
> ...


lol i knew yall wouldnt forget to mention that,oh well shit happens,besides im in alot better shape than i look,but the car is what fucked my back up,i jumped off because that shit was tippin with brett on there,my foot got caught on the way off,hell i still pulled a semi clean gettaway,much luv for you too diamond,next time ill just pop up in your blazer and have em wondering if im magic or some shit,thats some ninja shit for ya....  

next time someone on the top of the bleachers and brett gets on it,just make sure he stays to the bottom,that shit was swayin bad,with my luck it woulda tipped and my leg woulda got fucked up had i stayed,my knee is still fucked up from my car wreck in 06 so sometimes minor strains leave me limpin for weeks... shit sux hella... dont need that at work....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 19 2009, 03:06 PM~14241344
> *even funnier yet, at the time this all happened, i was on the phone with Paul,
> discussing where i should set the chains,
> Vengence drops a scorpion face plant off a 10ft. bleacher, gets right back up
> ...


damn mike,now ima have to get you next time i see you... lol you crazy ol fuck.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jun 21 2009, 02:13 PM~14255081
> *he gets attached easy
> *


more like attacked easy.... yall can kiss my ass :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 22 2009, 10:24 AM~14261840
> *:biggrin:  :0
> *


at least i was there,where was you??? 

hmmmm i dunno man.... 2 years in a row and a no show.... hmmmm :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 26 2009, 08:35 PM~14311839
> *at least i was there,where was you???
> 
> hmmmm i dunno man.... 2 years in a row and a no show.... hmmmm  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 26 2009, 09:58 PM~14312055
> *:0
> *


u shut up too... lol sup fool.... :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 26 2009, 10:33 PM~14311827
> *more like attacked easy.... yall can kiss my ass :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 26 2009, 09:03 PM~14312101
> *u shut up too... lol sup fool.... :wave:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


go fuck yourself :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 26 2009, 11:34 PM~14312349
> *go fuck yourself  :0
> *


dam...................... :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 26 2009, 10:34 PM~14312349
> *go fuck yourself  :0
> *


go replace the hood on your monte and drive it..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> go replace the hood on your monte and drive it..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quoteI told you at the show to stop confusing us willow.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> > go replace the hood on your monte and drive it..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> > [/quoteI told you at the show to stop confusing us willow.
> 
> 
> ya and the monte is r.i.p./next?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 26 2009, 08:29 PM~14311786
> *lol i knew yall wouldnt forget to mention that,oh well shit happens,besides im in alot better shape than i look,but the car is what fucked my back up,i jumped off because that shit was tippin with brett on there,my foot got caught on the way off,hell i still pulled a semi clean gettaway,much luv for you too diamond,next time ill just pop up in your blazer and have em wondering if im magic or some shit,thats some ninja shit for ya....
> 
> next time someone on the top of the bleachers and brett gets on it,just make sure he stays to the bottom,that shit was swayin bad,with my luck it woulda tipped and my leg woulda got fucked up had i stayed,my knee is still fucked up from my car wreck in 06 so sometimes minor strains leave me limpin for weeks... shit sux hella... dont need that at work....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this fool fell fuckin hard as shit :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Yes he did... homeboy did a belly flop on the dirt.....lol


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 15 2009, 01:51 AM~14192576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this one? or, is the owner on LIL? or, does anyone know how to get a hold of him/her? id like to see more pics.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bichkikr_@Jan 10 2010, 10:07 PM~16249672
> *any more pics of this one?  or, is the owner on LIL?  or, does anyone know how to get a hold of him/her?  id like to see more pics.
> *


I think it's from Seattle it's real clean and for sale 
a shop called shit I forgot but they have that badd ass 57 too if I'm not mistaken 
but probly am


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jan 10 2010, 09:26 PM~16249947
> *I think it's from Seattle it's real clean and for sale
> a shop called shit I forgot but they have that badd ass 57 too if I'm not mistaken
> but probly am
> *


not lookin to buy, but it looks clean as hell!! tryin to decide if i wanna do a white top or blue top on mine...so just want some different angles.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bichkikr_@Jan 10 2010, 09:37 PM~16250121
> *not lookin to buy, but it looks clean as hell!!  tryin to decide if i wanna do a white top or blue top on mine...so just want some different angles.
> *


it's not around no more but there should be pic's out there hit up my homie from OG UNLIMITED he was the owner and can get u what ever u need 4 ur impala.. 206-824-6569


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 19 2009, 02:06 PM~14241344
> *even funnier yet, at the time this all happened, i was on the phone with Paul,
> discussing where i should set the chains,
> Vengence drops a scorpion face plant off a 10ft. bleacher, gets right back up
> ...



gotta love the Northwest !


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

seen last years show in lowrider today,..look good lowcos :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 26 2009, 08:29 PM~14311786
> *lol i knew yall wouldnt forget to mention that,oh well shit happens,besides im in alot better shape than i look,but the car is what fucked my back up,i jumped off because that shit was tippin with brett on there,my foot got caught on the way off,hell i still pulled a semi clean gettaway,much luv for you too diamond,next time ill just pop up in your blazer and have em wondering if im magic or some shit,thats some ninja shit for ya....
> 
> next time someone on the top of the bleachers and brett gets on it,just make sure he stays to the bottom,that shit was swayin bad,with my luck it woulda tipped and my leg woulda got fucked up had i stayed,my knee is still fucked up from my car wreck in 06 so sometimes minor strains leave me limpin for weeks... shit sux hella... dont need that at work....
> *


Ahhh come on cuzz you gonna put that shit off on me man I surfed that shit like a pro then moon walked it backwards like a pimp on a stairstepper! YOU the one that hit the panic button and bobby bushay'd the dirt on some WWF shit.


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bichkikr_@Jan 10 2010, 09:07 PM~16249672
> *any more pics of this one?  or, is the owner on LIL?  or, does anyone know how to get a hold of him/her?  id like to see more pics.
> *


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------

